# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Հայաստանը գնում է սոցիալական բունտի

## Norton

Վերջերս մեծացել են սոցիալական դժգոհությունները ՀՀ բնակչության տարբեր շերտերում, որոնք հիմնականում ունեն սոցիալական ուղղվածություն: Տոնավաճառների վաճառականները, տաքսու վարորդները, մանր ու միջին բիզնեսում ներգրավված մարդիկ, վրացական համարանիշով մեքենաների տերերը, այս շարքը կարելի է դեռ երկար շարունակել: Կարծես ամեն ինչ գնում է պայթյունի, առաջարկում եմ այս թեմային վերաբերվող բոլոր քննարկումներն ու նյութերը տեղադրել այստեղ: Եվ ահա վերջինը.

*«X-գրուպի» աշխատակիցները բողոքում են իրենց ղեկավարի «անմարդկային վերաբերմունքից»*



> «X-գրուպի» մի խումբ աշխատակիցներ «Անմարդկային վերաբերմունք» վերնագրով նամակ են ուղարկել լրատվամիջոցներին՝ բողոքելով ընկերության սեփականատիրոջ գործելաոճից։ Նրանք հայտնում են, որ խոշոր գործարար Խաչիկ Խաչատրյանը («X-գրուպի» սեփականատեր) զանգվածային կրճատումներ է սկսել իրեն պատկանող «Վալենսիա» հյուրանոցային համալիրում և «Ակվատեկ» հյուրանոցային-ժամանցային համալիրում: Աշխատակիցների նամակը ներկայացնում ենք ստորև.
> 
> «Այն, որ Հայաստանում շարքային քաղաքացիները գործատուների, հատկապես խոշոր գործատուների համար գտնվում են ճորտի, ստրուկի վիճակում և շահագործվում են անօրեն ու անխնա, որևէ մեկի համար չի կարող գաղտնիք լինել: Եվ այս առումով որևէ մեկի համար զարմանալի չի լինի մեր բողոքը, որ կապված է մեր հանդեպ անմարդկային վերաբերմունքի հետ: Իսկ բանը նրանում է, որ արդեն մի քանի օր է, ինչ X-գրուպի սեփականատեր, խոշոր գործարար Խաչիկ Խաչատրյանը զանգվածային կրճատումներ է սկսել իրեն պատկանող «Վալենսիա» հյուրանոցային համալիրում և «Ակվատեկ» հյուրանոցային-ժամանցային համալիրում: Խաչատրյանը կրճատումները պատճառաբանում է այդ ընկերությունների ֆինանսական ծանր կացությամբ:
> 
> Մեզ համար միանգամայն հասկանալի են սեփականատիրոջ ջանքերը, ուղղված սեփական գրպանը ավելորդ ծախսերից պաշտպանելուն: Անհասկանալին այն անմարդկային վերաբերմունքն է, որ պարոն Խաչատրյանը ցուցաբերում է իր աշխատակիցների` այսինքն մեր հանդեպ: Բանը նրանում է, որ նա կրճատումները կատարում է տարերայնորեն, առանց նախնական զգուշացման: Մենք հայտնվել ենք անելանելի իրավիճակում, ցայտնոտի առաջ: Կարծում ենք՝ հասկանալի է, թե ինչ է նշանակում սոցիալական ներկայիս ծանր պայմաններում հանկարծ տեղեկանալ, որ դու այլևս չես աշխատում: Խաչիկ Խաչատրյանը հենց այդպես, մեզանից շատերին հանկարծ տեղեկացրեց, որ մենք այլևս չենք աշխատում: Երևի նրան ոգևորել է իշխանությունների վերաբերմունքը օրինակ փողոցային առևտրականների հանդեպ, որոնց էլ, հենց նման կերպով մի օր հանկարծ ասացին, որ իրենք այլևս փողոցում առևտուր չեն կարող անել: Եթե իշխանություններն են նման անմարդկային կերպով վարվում օրվա հացի գումար վաստակողների հետ, ապա ինչ սպասենք մի գործարարից, որը ամենայն հավանականությամբ խորապես թքած ունի այն բանի վրա, թե ինչպես են իր գործազուրկ աշխատակիցները հոգալու իրենց ապրուստի հարցը: Հասկանում ենք կապիտալիզմ և շուկայական հարաբերություններ, մասնավոր սեփականություն կոչվածի էությունը, սակայն չենք հասկանում, որ կորչում է մարդկային էությունը, դիմացինին հասկանալու, դիմացինի վիճակի մեջ մտնելու էությունը: Այս իրավիճակում մենք որևէ ատյանից պաշտպանության ակնկալիք չունենք: Իսկ լրատվամիջոցներից մեր ակնկալիքը ընդամենը կայանում է լսելի լինելու մեջ: Միգուցե դրանից հետո, մեկ էլ հանկարծ, ստացվի այնպես, որ լսվի նաև որոշ մարդկանց խղճի ձայնն ու նրանք այդ ձայնից հասկանան, որ չի կարելի նման անտարբեր ձևով վարվել առանց այդ էլ մի կերպ գոյատևող մարդկանց հետ, որ չի կարելի նրանց անգործ թողնել առանց նախապես զգուշացնելու, որպեսզի նրանք իրենց գլխի ճարը տեսնելու մասին մտածելու ժամանակ ունենան:
> 
> Վերջերս հեռուստատեսությամբ շատ են հայտարարում, որ Հայաստանում տնտեսական ճգնաժամը հաղթահարվել է: Երևի թե սրա արդյունքում շատերը համարում են, որ ճգնաժամը արդեն հաղթահարվել է, ուրեմն քաղաքացիներին այլև աշխատանք պետք չէ: Այս ամենը շատ ծիծաղելի կլիներ, եթե այսքան տխուր չլիներ»:
> Tert.am

----------

Chuk (18.02.2011), davidus (18.02.2011), Kuk (18.02.2011), Mark Pauler (19.02.2011), Mephistopheles (18.02.2011), Tig (18.02.2011), tikopx (19.02.2011), Շինարար (18.02.2011)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ռուսու ասած՝ дожили ...

----------


## Դարք

Դեպքի մասին առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, բայց եթե այս ամենին նայենք գործատու-աշխատակից հարաբերություններից, ապա աշխատանքային պայմանագրում հիմնականում լինում են դրույթներ աշխատակցին աշխատանքից հեռացնելու վերաբերյալ, ընդ որում գործատուն կարող է այդ  պայմանագիրը միակողմանի լուծարել(պայմանագրերի մեծամասնությունում): Գործատույի տեսանկյունից` եթե գործատուն  գտնում է, որ, աշխատակիցներ կրճատելով, կարող է ծախսերը նվազեցնել և գործունեությունը շարունակել, ապա նրան ոչ-ոք չի կարող մեղադրել այդ ամենը անելու  մեջ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Աշխատուժի կրճատումը մինչ պայմանագիրը նախ և առաջ կարգավորվում է աշխատանքային օրենսգրքով: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, 2 ամսվա աշխատավարձ պետք ա վճարվի: Բացի այդ, ոչ ոք չի էլ ասում, թե օրենքի խախտում կա: Մարդիկ բողոքում են, որ գործազուրկ են մնացել, դա էլ նրանց իրավունքն ա: Երևի տեսած կլինես, թե եվրոպական երկրներում, երբեմն ինչ բունտեր են լինում կրճատումների դեմ: Դա էն դեպքում, երբ այդ նույն եվրոպական երկրներից շատերը այնպիսի բարենպաստ աշխ. օրենսդրություն ունեն, որ ոմանք նույնիսկ երազում են կրճատման տակ ընկնել: Միքիչ իրար հակասող բաներ ասեցի, բայց երկու երևույթներն էլ առկա են:

----------

Chuk (18.02.2011), davidus (18.02.2011), Kuk (18.02.2011), Tig (18.02.2011)

----------


## impression

Աշխատանքից ազատելու մասին գործատուն պարտավոր է առնվազն երկու շաբաթ առաջ տեղյակ պահել աշխատակցին: Դե բնականաբար երկու հավելյալ ամսվա աշխատավարձը, չօգտագործած արձակուրդայիններն արդեն լրիվ ֆանտաստիկայի բնագավառից են տվյալ դեպքում: Բայց դե օրենքով էդպես ա, ու ընդ որում, Մոզամբիկի օրենքով չէ, ՀՀ աշխատանքային օրենսգրքով: Ես լինեի` դատի էի տվել:

----------

My World My Space (19.02.2011), Tig (18.02.2011), tikopx (19.02.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Գրանցված աշխատողին կրճատելիս գործատուն պարտավոր է առնվազն երկու ամիս առաջ տեղեկացնել այդ մասին աշխատողին: Այդ երկու ամսվա ընթացքում առնվազն օրը մեկ ժամ (աշխատանքային ժամերի հաշվին) նա պարտավոր է աշխատողին ժամանակ հատկացնել նոր գործ գտնելու համար, ընդ որում այդ ժամերի գրաֆիկը կազմում է աշխատողը: Հետո կրճատելուց էլ պիտի մեկ ամսվա աշխատավարձի չափով նպաստ տա, որը, ի դեպ, չի հարկվում:

Եթե աշխատողները հեշտ ու հանգիստ, առանց օրենքով սահմանված կարգի, կրճատվել են, ապա ամեն դեպքում (գրանցված աշխատող չեն եղել, վախեցել են, ծանոթ չեն եղել օրենքին) մեղավորն իրենք են:

----------


## Tig

Ժող, ստեղ կարծում եմ ավելի գլոբալ հարց է փորձել բարձրացնել Նորտոնը: Տվյալ դեպքը ուղակի թեման բացելու պատրվակ ա:
Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ էս իշխանությունները ոնցոր դիտավորյալ նենց բաներ անեն, որ ժողովուրդը կատաղի: Չնայած դեռ չի կատաղել, բայց ոնցոր թե մոտենում ենք սահմանագծին...

հ.գ. մի քիչ էլ օրերը տաքանան...

----------

Ձայնալար (18.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Չնայած դեռ չի կատաղել, բայց ոնցոր թե մոտենում ենք սահմանագծին...


Ամբողջ հարցն էլ հենց դրանում է կայանում, ոնց ուզում ստորացնում են, բայց դեռ չեն կատաղել ու սպասում են ընտրության 5000 դրամներին :Shok:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (18.02.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Ամբողջ հարցն էլ հենց դրանում է կայանում, ոնց ուզում ստորացնում են, բայց դեռ չեն կատաղել ու սպասում են ընտրության 5000 դրամներին


5000 դրամի ժամանակները արդեն ետևում են...
խնդիրը ավեի խորքային է

----------

Ձայնալար (18.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> 5000 դրամի ժամանակները արդեն ետևում են...
> խնդիրը ավեի խորքային է


Ապեր էտ գործընթացը արդեն սկսվելա, Բարգավաճը մանրից մեծանում ա, արդեն մի քանի հոգու գիտեմ, որ գնացել բարգավաճ ա ընդունվել: 
Կարճ ասած կայֆոտ ա: 
Էսօրվա միտինգին էլ մտածում էի գնամ, թե չէ ու արդեն որոշել եմ, որ նորից պետք է բոլոր մինտինգներին էլ գնալ ու թքած էտ 5000 նոցների վրա:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> 5000 դրամի ժամանակները արդեն ետևում են...
> խնդիրը ավեի խորքային է


Ճիշտ ես, խնդիրը ավելի խորքային է: Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ մեր ժողովրդի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը, ցավոք սրտի, հարմարվող է: Հազիվ սենց լացակումաց նամակներ ուղարկեն` բողոքելով անմարդկային գործատուից: Իսկ գործատուն քո հետ վարվում է այնպես, ինչպես դու նրան թույլ ես տալիս:

Կոնրկետ օրինակներ բերեմ, ինչ այս պահին միտքս գալիս է:

Օրինակ առաջին, բավական թարմ: Մեր ընկերությունը սենյակներ է վարձակալում ինչ-որ շենքում, որտեղ մենք աշխատում ենք: Մենակ մեր ընկերությունը չէ, ուրիշներ էլ կան: Վարձերն էլ, ընդ որում, բավական թանկ են իմ իմանալով: Բայց զուգարանները բավական անմխիթար վիճակում են գտնվում: Մի բան որ կոտրվում է, էլ սարքող չկա: Զուգարանի թուղթը կարող է վերջանա և մի ամբողջ օր թուղթ չլինի (միշտ չէ, բայց պարբերականորեն պատահում է): Իսկ ամենակարևորը, այս ձմռանը ջեռուցում չկա: Մի օր գործընկերներիս հարցրեցի, թե ինչ են մտածում այդ կապացությամբ: Աղջիկները համաձայն են (հատկապես ցրտի պահով), բայց դե ամաչում են ասել, սա դեռ կարելի է հասկանալ: Իսկ տղաները նույնպես հիմնականում համաձայն են, սակայն ասում են, որ չարժի բողոքել, չի դզում: Բայց ես մեկ է, մեր մենեջերին ասացի, նա էլ ասաց, որ համաձայն է, տեղյակ պահեց այդ մասին շենքի ադմինիստրացիային: Խոստացել են, որ կլուծեն պրոբլեմը:

Օրինակ երկրորդ, էլի համեմատաբար թարմ: Միկրոավտոբուսով Գյումրի եմ գնում: Ով չգիտի, մեկնում են, երբ բոլոր նստատեղերը զբաղեցվում են: Մի տեղ է մնացել, որը մի տղա (անունը դնենք Վալոդ) պահել է իր ընկերոջ համար, բոլորով հիմա այդ ընկերոջն ենք սպասում: Մի տղա էլ (անունը դնենք Պողոս) նույնպես Գյումրի է ուզում գնալ: Վարորդը ասում է` չհասկացանք, ինչքան պիտի սպասենք, Պողոս ջան, գնա նստի, շարժվենք: Պողոսը բարձրանում է, բայց Վալոդը չի թողնում, ասում է, որ տեղը պահած է: Պողոսը խելոք հետ է դառնում, վարորդին ասում է, որ տեղը զբաղված է: Վարորդը Վալոդին է դիմում, ասում է, որ սենց չեղավ: Վալոդը ասում է, որ այդ դեպքում ինքն էլ իջնում: Իջնում է, Պողոսը բարձրանում է, հիմա էլի մի հոգի պետք է: Այդ պահին գալիս է Վալոդի ընկերը: Վարորդը ասում է` լավ, Պողոս ջան, դու իջի, մյուսով կգնաս, թող իրենք երկուսով նստեն: Պողոսը "վայ, մորս արև" և այլ "կռուտոյ" խոսքեր փնթփնթալով խելոք իջնում է: Այ այդպիսին է տիպիկ հայի պահվածքը: Հեռվից տասը հարկանի քֆուր կտան, լավ տղա կձևանան, բայց թույլ կտան իրենց հետ պուլտով ռոբոտի պես վարվել: Ել, իջի, ել, իջի:

----------

Gayl (18.02.2011), Tig (19.02.2011), Դարք (18.02.2011)

----------


## Kuk

5000 դրամը էսօրվա դրությամբ փող չի, խայտառակ գներ են արդեն: Մթերքի գներին հետևում ե՞ք ժողովուրդ: Փոքր ժամանակվանից մեր տան խանութ գնացողը ես եմ եղել, էս վերջի մի 2-3 տարին վերջապես վրիցս քցեցի էդ բեռը մի կերպ :Jpit:  Երեկ բախտս չբերեց, գնացի խանութ տան համար միքիչ առևտուր անելու, աչքերս բաց էր մնացել :Shok:  Սոխը, բողկը ու ապելսինը նույն գինն էր՝ 600 դրամ :LOL:  Կարտոշկի կիլոն 1 դոլար ա :LOL:  Գրեչկեն 1300 դրամ, մի կիլո պանիր, մի կիլո երշիկ առա, 6000 դրամ :Jpit:  Միքիչ էլ էս տեմպերով որ շարունակվի, սաղ ժողովուրդը կսկսի սև իկռա ուտել, որտև բրինձն ու սև իկռան նույն գնի կլինեն :LOL:  Էլի լիքը ապրանքների գների վրա զարմացել էի, ուղղակի չեմ հիշում:

----------

CactuSoul (18.02.2011), Gayl (18.02.2011), Inna (19.02.2011), Jarre (19.02.2011), Mephistopheles (18.02.2011), murmushka (18.02.2011), My World My Space (19.02.2011), Tig (19.02.2011), Ձայնալար (18.02.2011), Շինարար (18.02.2011), Տրիբուն (21.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> 5000 դրամը էսօրվա դրությամբ փող չի, խայտառակ գներ են արդեն:


Անգամ մի կիլո երկշիկի ու պանրի փող էլ չի անում :LOL: 



> Մթերքի գներին հետևում ե՞ք ժողովուրդ: Փոքր ժամանակվանից մեր տան խանութ գնացողը ես եմ եղել, էս վերջի մի 2-3 տարին վերջապես վրիցս քցեցի էդ բեռը մի կերպ Երեկ բախտս չբերեց, գնացի խանութ տան համար միքիչ առևտուր անելու, աչքերս բաց էր մնացել Սոխը, բողկը ու ապելսինը նույն գինն էր՝ 600 դրամ Կարտոշկի կիլոն 1 դոլար ա Գրեչկեն 1300 դրամ, մի կիլո պանիր, մի կիլո երշիկ առա, 6000 դրամ Միքիչ էլ էս տեմպերով որ շարունակվի, սաղ ժողովուրդը կսկսի սև իկռա ուտել, որտև բրինձն ու սև իկռան նույն գնի կլինեն Էլի լիքը ապրանքների գների վրա զարմացել էի, ուղղակի չեմ հիշում:


Էլի լավ ա, Աստված էլ բեթարից ազատի :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Մի փոքր էքսկուրսիա օրենքի դաշտ, քանի որ, կարդալով աշխատանքային օրենսգրքին հղում կատարող գրառումները, հասկացա, որ մարդկանց մոտ տեղեկատվությունը հստակ և ճիշտ չի:

Գործատուի նախաձեռնությամբ կրճատումների հիմքով աշխատանքային պայմանագիրը լուծելու դեպքում Գործատուն պարտավոր է ծանուցել այդ մասին աշխատողին *երկու* ամիս առաջ: Ծանուցման բացակայությունը միայն իրավունք կտա աշխատողին պահանջել այդ երկու ամսվա համար աշխատավարձը: 

Սակայն կան ազատման հիմքեր, երբ ծանուցումը պարտադիր չէ, ուստի Գործատուները դեպքերի մեծամասնությունում ձևակերպում են հենց այդ հիմքերի առկայությունը, օրինակ՝ աշխատանքի պարբերաբար չներկայանալ, վստահություն կորցնել:

Ամեն դեպքում, նույնիսկ ծանոթ չլինելով սույն գործի մանրամասներին, ըստ իս ճիշտ որոշումը նման պարագայում կլիներ կոլեկտիվ հայցը դատարան և որակյալ իրավաբանական ծառայություն պատվիրելը: Քանի դեռ հայկական իրականությունում աշխատողները զուրկ են իրավագիտակցությունից, ավելորդ է խոսել նրանց իրավունքների պաշտպանվածության մասին:

----------

Jarre (19.02.2011), Tig (19.02.2011), Արամ (19.02.2011), Եկվոր (18.02.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Գործատուները դեպքերի մեծամասնությունում ձևակերպում են հենց այդ հիմքերի առկայությունը, օրինակ՝ աշխատանքի պարբերաբար չներկայանալ, վստահություն կորցնել:


Դեպքերի մեծամասնությունում աշխատողին պարզապես ասում են` դիմում գրի: Աշխատողն էլ խելոք գրում է  :Bad:

----------

davidus (19.02.2011), REAL_ist (18.02.2011), Tig (19.02.2011), Եկվոր (18.02.2011), Լեո (20.02.2011), Ձայնալար (18.02.2011), Ներսես_AM (18.02.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

ինձ թվում է ես , ինչ որ բան լավ չեմ հասկանում , այսինքն ինչպես կարելի է սոցիալական անարդարություն համարել այն հանգամանքը , որ մարդկանց չեն թույլատրում շրջանցել օրենքը , մասնավորապես վրացական պետհամարանիշով մեքենատերերին  , մեքենաների մաքսազերծման հարցում : Եթե ինչ որ բան լավ չեմ հասկացել խնդրում եմ բացատրեք :

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ինձ թվում է ես , ինչ որ բան լավ չեմ հասկանում , այսինքն ինչպես կարելի է սոցիալական անարդարություն համարել այն հանգամանքը , որ մարդկանց չեն թույլատրում շրջանցել օրենքը , մասնավորապես վրացական պետհամարանիշով մեքենատերերին  , մեքենաների մաքսազերծման հարցում : Եթե ինչ որ բան լավ չեմ հասկացել խնդրում եմ բացատրեք :


 ոչ ոք օրենքը չի ուզում շրջանցել, բոլորն էլ ուզում են մաքսազերծման համար վճարել, բայց ոչ այնքան որքան կամայականորեն որոշվում է… օրենքն ամեն ինչից վեր, չէ իրավունքն է ամեն ինչից վեր… էն օրենքը որը խախտում է իրավունքը կարելի է համարել "անօրինական"… տվյալ դեպքում օրենքը կիրառելիս մարդիկ ունեզրկվում են՝ այսինքն խախտվում է նրանց սեփականության իրավունքը…

…շատ հնարավոր է որ վաղն էլ օրենք ընդունեն որ գրպանումդ եթե 5000 դրամից ավել ես պահելու ավելցուկը պետք է հանձնես պետությանը… հետո՞… դրա դեմ էլ եթե պայքարես դուրս է գալիս օրեքն ես ուզում շրջանցել…

… դու լավ չես հասկանում "օրենք vs իրավունք"-ը

----------

Chuk (19.02.2011), Mark Pauler (20.02.2011), murmushka (19.02.2011), Sophie (21.02.2011), Tig (19.02.2011), Արշակ (19.02.2011)

----------


## ministr

> ինձ թվում է ես , ինչ որ բան լավ չեմ հասկանում , այսինքն ինչպես կարելի է սոցիալական անարդարություն համարել այն հանգամանքը , որ մարդկանց չեն թույլատրում շրջանցել օրենքը , մասնավորապես վրացական պետհամարանիշով մեքենատերերին  , մեքենաների մաքսազերծման հարցում : Եթե ինչ որ բան լավ չեմ հասկացել խնդրում եմ բացատրեք :


Նախ չեն ասում թույլատրեք շրջանցել օրենքը, այլ ասում են նորմալ մաքսային պայմաններ ստեղծեք մեր մեքենաները մաքսազերծենք: Սոցիալական անարդարությունա, երբ մաքսազերծումը կատարվումա օդից բռնած թվերով: Արդա՞ր ա: Ու չեղած տեղից մարդիկ պետքա մի քանի հազար դոլար գտնեն որ մուծեն: Դա էլ հո ամրագոտի չի, որ բոլորը միանգամից սկսեն օգտագործել:

Սոցիալական անարդարությունա, երբ առանց համապատասխան պայմաններ մշակելու, շուկայի տնօրենների հետ պայմանավորվելու,  բացօթյա առևտուրը վերացնում են և հետո նոր փորձում ինչ որ բաներ անել (յանի): Արդա՞ր ա:

----------

Chuk (19.02.2011), davidus (19.02.2011), Mark Pauler (20.02.2011), Mephistopheles (20.02.2011), murmushka (19.02.2011), Sophie (21.02.2011), Tig (19.02.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

> ոչ ոք օրենքը չի ուզում շրջանցել, բոլորն էլ ուզում են մաքսազերծման համար վճարել, բայց ոչ այնքան որքան կամայականորեն որոշվում է… օրենքն ամեն ինչից վեր, չէ իրավունքն է ամեն ինչից վեր… էն օրենքը որը խախտում է իրավունքը կարելի է համարել "անօրինական"… տվյալ դեպքում օրենքը կիրառելիս մարդիկ ունեզրկվում են՝ այսինքն խախտվում է նրանց սեփականության իրավունքը…
> 
> …շատ հնարավոր է որ վաղն էլ օրենք ընդունեն որ գրպանումդ եթե 5000 դրամից ավել ես պահելու ավելցուկը պետք է հանձնես պետությանը… հետո՞… դրա դեմ էլ եթե պայքարես դուրս է գալիս օրեքն ես ուզում շրջանցել…
> 
> … դու լավ չես հասկանում "օրենք vs իրավունք"-ը


Իսկ ինչպես վարվել այդ դեպքում այն բազմաթիվ հայրենակիցների հետ , ովքեր արդեն վճարել են այդ  « կամայականորեն վորոշված » առժեքը և մաքսազերծել են իրենց փոխադրամիջոցները , որպեսզի կարողանան այն վայելել , սակայն , «  քանի որ մի խումբ ձեռներեցներ գրանցում են իրենց մեքենաները վրաստանում վճարելով իրենց մեքենայի հաշվառման վարձը մեկ այլ պետության , իսկ իրենք օգտագործում են այն Հայաստանում ծանրաբեռնելով Հայաստանի ճանապարհները և թանկացնելով Հայաստանի վառելանյութը » մասամբ զրկված են այդ հնարավորությունից  , արթյոք այս անձինք  չեն ոտնահարում այն հայրենակիցների իրավունքները , ովքեր արդեն վճարել էն իրենց հասանելիք բաժինը Հայաստանի հանրապետությանը : Այ օրինակ եթե հավը մեր դռանը կուտ ուտի բայց հարևանի դռանը ձու ածի ես նրան չեմ ների իսկ դուք ինչպես կվերաբերվեք այս հանգամանքին :
Իսկ եթե սահմանված գումարը իրենց ուժերից վեր է ես կառաջարկեմ մեկ այլ տարբերակ , նրանք կարող են գնել մի քիչ ավելի էժան փոխադրամիջոց , իրենց ունեցած միջոցների համեմատ , որպեսզի կարողանան  և փոխադրամիջոց ունենալ և հարկերը վճարել  Հայաստանի հանրապետությանը :

----------


## Morg

Իմ աշխատավայրում սպառնում են, որ աշխատանքից կհեռացնեն ու աշխատանքային գրքույկիս մեջ կգրեն աշխատանքից հեռացված ոչ կարգապահ պահվածքի պատճառով ցանկացած արածս սխալ քայլի դեպքում: Սխալ քայլ ասելով նկատի չունեմ անշնորհքություն կամ ոչ մարդկային պահվածք: Ասենք հաշվարկների կամ ինչ որ գործի հետ կապված էտ կարգի սխալ:

----------


## ministr

> Իսկ ինչպես վարվել այդ դեպքում այն բազմաթիվ հայրենակիցների հետ , ովքեր արդեն վճարել են այդ  « կամայականորեն վորոշված » առժեքը և մաքսազերծել են իրենց փոխադրամիջոցները , որպեսզի կարողանան այն վայելել , սակայն , «  քանի որ մի խումբ ձեռներեցներ գրանցում են իրենց մեքենաները վրաստանում վճարելով իրենց մեքենայի հաշվառման վարձը մեկ այլ պետության , իսկ իրենք օգտագործում են այն Հայաստանում ծանրաբեռնելով Հայաստանի ճանապարհները և թանկացնելով Հայաստանի վառելանյութը » մասամբ զրկված են այդ հնարավորությունից  , արթյոք այս անձինք  չեն ոտնահարում այն հայրենակիցների իրավունքները , ովքեր արդեն վճարել էն իրենց հասանելիք բաժինը Հայաստանի հանրապետությանը : Այ օրինակ եթե հավը մեր դռանը կուտ ուտի բայց հարևանի դռանը ձու ածի ես նրան չեմ ների իսկ դուք ինչպես կվերաբերվեք այս հանգամանքին :
> Իսկ եթե սահմանված գումարը իրենց ուժերից վեր է ես կառաջարկեմ մեկ այլ տարբերակ , նրանք կարող են գնել մի քիչ ավելի էժան փոխադրամիջոց , իրենց ունեցած միջոցների համեմատ , որպեսզի կարողանան  և փոխադրամիջոց ունենալ և հարկերը վճարել  Հայաստանի հանրապետությանը :


Նախ, մի բանա, երբ նախօրոք գիտես գլխիդ գալիքը, ու պատրաստ ես էդ մաքսազերծմանը, ու լրիվ այլ բան, երբ մի գեղեցիկ օր, երբ քո պլանների ու հնարավորությունների սահմաններում ոչ մի գլոբալ մուծման ստվեր անգամ չկա, քեզ հայտարարում են, որ պետությանը մի քանի հազար դոլար պետքա մուծես... Նենց որ տեղին չի համեմատությունը:
Ու եթե իմ բնակավայրն էլ Վրաստանին մոտ լիներ, ապա ես էլ Վրաստանում կմաքսազերծեի:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Իմ աշխատավայրում սպառնում են, որ աշխատանքից կհեռացնեն ու աշխատանքային գրքույկիս մեջ կգրեն աշխատանքից հեռացված ոչ կարգապահ պահվածքի պատճառով *ցանկացած արածս սխալ քայլի դեպքում*: Սխալ քայլ ասելով նկատի չունեմ անշնորհքություն կամ ոչ մարդկային պահվածք: Ասենք հաշվարկների կամ ինչ որ գործի հետ կապված էտ կարգի սխալ:


ՀՀ աշխատանքային օրենսգիրք



> *Հոդված 121.	Աշխատանքային պայմանագրի լուծումն աշխատողի կողմից իր պարտականությունները չկատարելու կամ ոչ պատշաճ կատարելու դեպքում*
> 1. Գործատուն իրավունք ունի սույն օրենսգրքի 113-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին մասի 6-րդ կետով նախատեսված հիմքով լուծելու աշխատանքային պայմանագիրը, եթե աշխատողը *վերջին մեկ տարվա ընթացքում առնվազն երկու անգամ* ենթարկվել է կարգապահական պատասխանատվության:
> 2. Գործատուն իրավունք ունի լուծելու աշխատանքային պայմանագիրը, եթե աշխատողը թեկուզև մեկ անգամ թույլ է տվել սույն օրենսգրքի 221-րդ հոդվածի 2-րդ մասով նախատեսված աշխատանքային կարգապահության կոպիտ խախտում: 
> 3. Սույն հոդվածին համապատասխան` աշխատանքային պայմանագիրը լուծելիս գործատուն պարտավոր է պահպանել կարգապահական պատասխանատվության կիրառման կանոնները:





> *Հոդված 122.	Աշխատանքային պայմանագրի լուծումն աշխատողի նկատմամբ վստահությունը կորցնելու պատճառով*
> Գործատուն իրավունք ունի սույն օրենսգրքի 113-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին մասի 7-րդ կետով նախատեսված հիմքով լուծելու աշխատանքային պայմանագիրը վստահությունը կորցրած աշխատողի հետ, եթե աշխատողը` 
> 1) փչացրել, վնասել կամ կորցրել է գործատուի գույքը, ինչպես նաև աշխատանքի վայրում կատարել է հափշտակություն. 
> 2) գործատուի գույքի պահպանությունը դրել է վտանգի տակ. 
> 3) անվստահություն է առաջացրել սպառողների, հաճախորդների կամ գործատուի գործընկերների մոտ, որի հետևանքով գործատուն կրել է կամ կարող էր կրել վնասներ:





> *Հոդված 221.	Աշխատանքային կարգապահության կոպիտ խախտումը*
> 1. Աշխատանքային կարգապահության կոպիտ խախտում է համարվում այն խախտումը, որի հետևանքով կոպտորեն խախտվում են աշխատանքային օրենսդրության և աշխատանքային իրավունքի նորմեր պարունակող այլ նորմատիվ իրավական ակտերի դրույթները, կազմակերպության ներքին կարգապահական կանոնները: 
> 2. Աշխատանքային կարգապահության կոպիտ խախտում կարող է համարվել` 
> 1) քաղաքացիների սահմանադրական իրավունքները ոտնահարող գործողություններ կատարելը. 
> 2) պետական, ծառայողական, առևտրային կամ տեխնոլոգիական գաղտնիքներ հրապարակելը կամ դրանց մասին մրցակից կազմակերպությանը հայտնելը. 
> 3) իր և այլոց համար անօրինական եկամուտներ ստանալու կամ այլ անձնական դրդապատճառներով պաշտոնեական դիրքը օգտագործելը, ինչպես նաև կամայականություն դրսևորելը. 
> 4) կանանց և տղամարդկանց հավասար իրավունքները խախտելը կամ սեռական հետապնդումները աշխատակիցների, ենթակաների կամ շահառուների նկատմամբ. 
> 5) ոգելից խմիչքների, թմրամիջոցների կամ հոգեներգործուն նյութերի ազդեցության տակ աշխատավայրում գտնվելը. 
> 6) անհարգելի պատճառներով ամբողջ աշխատանքային օրվա (հերթափոխի) ընթացքում աշխատանքի չներկայանալը. 
> 7) պարտադիր բժշկական զննությունից հրաժարվելը:


Ինչպես տեսնում ես, այնքան էլ հեշտ չէ մի սխալի համար աշխատանքից հեռացնելը։ Իմացիր քո իրավունքները։

----------


## tikopx

> Վերջերս մեծացել են սոցիալական դժգոհությունները ՀՀ բնակչության տարբեր շերտերում, որոնք հիմնականում ունեն սոցիալական ուղղվածություն: Տոնավաճառների վաճառականները, տաքսու վարորդները, մանր ու միջին բիզնեսում ներգրավված մարդիկ, վրացական համարանիշով մեքենաների տերերը, այս շարքը կարելի է դեռ երկար շարունակել: Կարծես ամեն ինչ գնում է պայթյունի, առաջարկում եմ այս թեմային վերաբերվող բոլոր քննարկումներն ու նյութերը տեղադրել այստեղ: Եվ ահա վերջինը.


 թեմայի վերնագիը շատ դուրս եկավ, ինձ թվումա վաղ թե ուշ լինելույա ետ բումը, ուղղակի հիմա սպասողական վիճակա սաղի մոտ

----------


## davidus

> Իսկ ինչպես վարվել այդ դեպքում այն բազմաթիվ հայրենակիցների հետ , ովքեր արդեն վճարել են այդ  « կամայականորեն վորոշված » առժեքը և մաքսազերծել են իրենց փոխադրամիջոցները , որպեսզի կարողանան այն վայելել , սակայն , «  քանի որ մի խումբ ձեռներեցներ գրանցում են իրենց մեքենաները վրաստանում վճարելով իրենց մեքենայի հաշվառման վարձը մեկ այլ պետության , իսկ իրենք օգտագործում են այն Հայաստանում ծանրաբեռնելով Հայաստանի ճանապարհները և թանկացնելով Հայաստանի վառելանյութը » մասամբ զրկված են այդ հնարավորությունից  , արթյոք այս անձինք  չեն ոտնահարում այն հայրենակիցների իրավունքները , ովքեր արդեն վճարել էն իրենց հասանելիք բաժինը Հայաստանի հանրապետությանը:


Հասարակ հաշվարկ անենք 1996թ. Mercedes-Benz E320-ի համար (225 Ձ/ու)։ Կարծում եմ, որ ոչ մեկ չի վիճի, որ հասարակ յեշկա ունենալը շքեղություն կամ անհամեստություն չէ։

*Գույքահարկի մասին օրենքից.*



> *Հոդված 7. Փոխադրամիջոցների գույքահարկի դրույքաչափերը*
> 
> 1) մինչև 10 նստատեղ ունեցող մարդատար ավտոմեքենաների համար, եթե հարկման բազան`  
> - 1-ից 120 ձիաուժ է, ապա յուրաքանչյուր ձիաուժի դիմաց` 200 դրամ,  
> *- 121-ից 250 ձիաուժ է, ապա յուրաքանչյուր ձիաուժի դիմաց` 300 դրամ, ինչպես նաև 150 ձիաուժը գերազանցող 
> յուրաքանչյուր մեկ ձիաուժի համար լրացուցիչ` 1000 դրամ,* 
> - 251 և ավելի ձիաուժ է, ապա յուրաքանչյուր ձիաուժի դիմաց` 500 դրամ, ինչպես նաև 150 ձիաուժը 
> գերազանցող յուրաքանչյուր մեկ ձիաուժի համար լրացուցիչ` 1000 դրամ. 
> 
> *Երեք տարուց ավելի վաղեմության ավտոմոբիլային տրանսպորտային միջոցների համար գույքահարկի գումարը երրորդ տարվան հաջորդող յուրաքանչյուր տարվա համար պակասեցվում է հարկի գումարի 10 տոկոսի չափով, բայց ոչ ավելի, քան հարկի գումարի 50 տոկոսը:* Ընդ որում, վաղեմության ժամկետը որոշելու համար հիմք է ընդունվում ավտոմոբիլային տրանսպորտի միջոցի թողարկման տարեթիվը:


Դե տես. 
225*300= 67500 դրամ։ Գումարած սրան՝ 150 ձիաուժը գերազանցող յուրաքանչյուր մեկ ձիաուժի համար լրացուցիչ` 1000 դրամ.

225-150=75 ձիաուժ՝ 150-ը գերազանցող։ 75*1000=75000։
Ընդհանուր՝ 67500+75000=142500։

Քանի որ մեքենան 5 տարուց ավել հնություն ունի, ապա հաշվարկվում է գույքահարկի ընդհանուր գումարի 50%-ը։
Այսինքն՝ 142000/2=*71250 դրամ*

Դե հիմա մեկը թող ինձ ապացուցի, թե ոնց եղավ, որ հասարակ յեշկա քշելու համար ես պիտի տարեկան 71250 դրամ գույքահարկ տամ։ Արդարացված ա՞ էս գինը։ Էդ ո՞ր մեխանիզմով ա արդարացված։ Ո՞վ ա էս թվերը դրել։
Դրա համար էլ մարդ ռիսկ չի անում գնա ավտոսալոնից թեկուզ ապառիկով նոր մեքենա առնի։ Բանկի տոկոսներից շատ գույքահարկ ես մուծում։





> Այ օրինակ եթե հավը մեր դռանը կուտ ուտի բայց հարևանի դռանը ձու ածի ես նրան չեմ ների իսկ դուք ինչպես կվերաբերվեք այս հանգամանքին:


Իմ կարծիքով եթե դու քո հավին լավ կերակրես, քո դռանը ձու կածի, ուրիշ տեղ չի գնա։ Ինչքան կուտ ես տալիս, էնքան էլ ձու կստանաս։

----------

hripsimeabraham (17.03.2011), Kuk (19.02.2011), Mephistopheles (20.02.2011), My World My Space (20.02.2011), Shah (19.02.2011), Sophie (21.02.2011), Ձայնալար (19.02.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Այ օրինակ եթե հավը մեր դռանը կուտ ուտի բայց հարևանի դռանը ձու ածի ես նրան չեմ ների իսկ դուք ինչպես կվերաբերվեք այս հանգամանքին:


Դու Հայաստանում ե՞ս ապրում: Գրածիցդ դատելով, մտածում եմ, որ չէ: Ստեղ կուտը իրանք են ուտում, հավերը մենակ ձու են ածում: Ու իրանց կուտը ոնց ու որտեղից են հայթհայտում, էդ արդեն տերերին չի հուզում: Մեկ-մեկ իրանք էլ են որևի զարմանում, որ հավերը դեռ չեն սատկել:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.02.2011), Sophie (21.02.2011), Բիձա (21.02.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Իսկ ինչպես վարվել այդ դեպքում այն բազմաթիվ հայրենակիցների հետ , ովքեր արդեն վճարել են այդ  « կամայականորեն վորոշված » առժեքը և մաքսազերծել են իրենց փոխադրամիջոցները , որպեսզի կարողանան այն վայելել* , սակայն , «  քանի որ մի խումբ ձեռներեցներ գրանցում են իրենց մեքենաները վրաստանում վճարելով իրենց մեքենայի հաշվառման վարձը մեկ այլ պետության , իսկ իրենք օգտագործում են այն Հայաստանում ծանրաբեռնելով Հայաստանի ճանապարհները և թանկացնելով Հայաստանի վառելանյութը » մասամբ զրկված են այդ հնարավորությունից  , արթյոք այս անձինք  չեն ոտնահարում այն հայրենակիցների իրավունքները , ովքեր արդեն վճարել էն իրենց հասանելիք բաժինը Հայաստանի հանրապետությանը : Այ օրինակ եթե հավը մեր դռանը կուտ ուտի բայց հարևանի դռանը ձու ածի ես նրան չեմ ների իսկ դուք ինչպես կվերաբերվեք այս հանգամանքին :
> Իսկ եթե սահմանված գումարը իրենց ուժերից վեր է ես կառաջարկեմ մեկ այլ տարբերակ , նրանք կարող են գնել մի քիչ ավելի էժան փոխադրամիջոց , իրենց ունեցած միջոցների համեմատ , որպեսզի կարողանան  և փոխադրամիջոց ունենալ և հարկերը վճարել  Հայաստանի հանրապետությանը :


վճարողներին կփոխհատուցեն… նրանց գումարները հետ կվերադարձվեն… պրակտիկայում կա այդպիսի բան…

----------


## davidus

> վճարողներին կփոխհատուցեն… նրանց գումարները հետ կվերադարձվեն… պրակտիկայում կա այդպիսի բան…


Մեֆ ջան, էդ հնարավոր ա ասենք էստոնիայի նման երկրում: Ստեղ ընդամենը կկրիառեն՝ *օրենքը հետադարձ ուժ չունի*, ու բարի ճանապարհ: Դժվարա էդ գումարները հետ ստանալ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, էդ հնարավոր ա ասենք էստոնիայի նման երկրում: Ստեղ ընդամենը կկրիառեն՝ *օրենքը հետադարձ ուժ չունի*, ու բարի ճանապարհ: Դժվարա էդ գումարները հետ ստանալ:


դե ուրեմն պիտի չվճարեին ու միանային բողոքողներին… բայց ասեմ, եթե անօրինական ա արված՝ ունի, որովհետև փողը իրենցից անօրինական ա գանձվել՝ գողացվել ա… ստեղ շեշտը *անօրինականության* վրա պետք ա դրվի

----------


## davidus

> դե ուրեմն պիտի չվճարեին ու միանային բողոքողներին… բայց ասեմ, եթե անօրինական ա արված՝ ունի, որովհետև փողը իրենցից անօրինական ա գանձվել՝ գողացվել ա… ստեղ շեշտը *անօրինականության* վրա պետք ա դրվի


Մեֆ, եթե փողը գանձել են՝ հիմնվելով օրինական ակտի վրա, քո ասած *անօրինականությունը* այլևս բարի ցանկություն ա դառնում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, եթե փողը գանձել են՝ հիմնվելով օրինական ակտի վրա, քո ասած *անօրինականությունը* այլևս բարի ցանկություն ա դառնում:


հարցն էլ հենց էդ ա… եթե ապացուիցվի որ ակտն անօրինական ա եղել, այսինքն գնի որոշումը կամայականորեն ա եղել, ուրեմն պիտի հատուցվի… բայց իհարկե էս իշխանությունների օրոք միայն կարելի ա առավելագույնը համարել որ "օրենքը փոխվեց"… էդ էդպքում վճարողները քաշվան… դրա համար ինչա նշանակու՞մ… բողոքը պետք ա քաղաքականացնել, քանի որ առանց դրա շատ բանի չես հասնի

----------


## Hayazn

> վճարողներին կփոխհատուցեն… նրանց գումարները հետ կվերադարձվեն… պրակտիկայում կա այդպիսի բան…


Սա էլ է տարբերակ ուղղակի « անհավանական տարբերակ » է :
Ինչևե , եկ մի փոքր ռեալիստ լինենք և տրամաբանական վերլուծում տանք այս խնդրին : Նախ այն , որ մաքսատների գործունեության հիմնական նպատակամղվածությունը ժողովրդի հաշվին պետությանը հարստացնելը չի այլ նաև ներքին շուկան բարենպաստ մակարդակի վրա պահելն է , օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ում Ֆռանսիական հագուստեղենի վրա այնպիսի հարկեր են դրված , որ ուղղակի դրանց ներմուծելը անիմաստ է : Մաքսազերծման առժեքները ժամանակ առ ժամանակ փոփոխվում են կապված ներքին շուկաի հագեցածության հետ : Ինչպես գիտենք հիմնական դժգոհությունը մաքսազերծման համար պահանջվող գումարի քանակն է , իհարկե սա մեծ խնդիր է նրանց համար , ովքեր պարտավոր են այն վճարել , սա ինքնին հասկանալի է , բայց եկեք այսօր գտնենք այն նախապայմանները , որոնք կհանգեցնեն պահանջվող գումարի նվազեցմանը : Ինչպես վերևում արդեն նշեցինք « մաքսերի չափը կարող է փոփոխվել ներքին շուկաի հագեցվախությանը զուգահեռ » , այս պարագայում այն վերաբերում է գոյություն ունեցող ինքնքշարժերի  քանակին , որոնց թիվը ավելացնում են վրացական գրանցում ունեցող մեքենաները , ուրեմն ստացվում է ինչ , այն , որ նույն վրացական գրանցումով ինքնաշարժի տերերը ստեղծել են այս իրավիճակը , որի ժամանակ մաքսատները ստիպված են գանձել բարձր սակագներ « ներքին շուկաի մակարդակը բարվոք վիճակում պահելու համար » և իրենք էլ դրա դեմ բողոքում են : Սիրելիներս իմ կարծիքով արդեն ժամանկն է արթնանալ և ուղիղ նայել իրականության աչքերի մեջ :

----------


## davidus

> հարցն էլ հենց էդ ա… եթե ապացուիցվի որ ակտն անօրինական ա եղել, այսինքն գնի որոշումը կամայականորեն ա եղել, ուրեմն պիտի հատուցվի… բայց իհարկե էս իշխանությունների օրոք միայն կարելի ա առավելագույնը համարել որ "օրենքը փոխվեց"… էդ էդպքում վճարողները քաշվան… դրա համար ինչա նշանակու՞մ… բողոքը պետք ա քաղաքականացնել, քանի որ առանց դրա շատ բանի չես հասնի


Մեֆ ջան, արի հլը պատկերացնենք. ես հանցավոր իշխանություն եմ, օրենք եմ ընդունել, փողեր եմ հավաքել... դու եկել ես, ինձ մուբարաքել ես, երկրից լարել ես: ՀԻմա ասեմ ընդամենը մեկ պատճառ, որ դու չես սկսի իմ ընդունած օրենքները՝ հատկապես փողի հետ կապվածները, փորփրել. եթե փորփրես ու հետգանձումնեն նախատեսես, էդ փողը դու ես տալու, իսկ դու էդ փողը համ չես կարա տաս, համ էլ չես ուզի տաս, քանի որ էդ փողը արդեն մի քանի ստամոքսով մարսած ա, ու ՉԿԱ: Բացի դա, փող հետ տալու համար պիտի գոնե ստացական-կարգադրագիր-ֆակտուրա-ՀԴՄ սենց մի բան ունենաս: Մարդկանց մեծ մասը համ չունի դրանցին, համ էլ ունենալու դեպքում կորցրած կլինի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մեֆ ջան, արի հլը պատկերացնենք. ես հանցավոր իշխանություն եմ, օրենք եմ ընդունել, փողեր եմ հավաքել... դու եկել ես, ինձ մուբարաքել ես, երկրից լարել ես: ՀԻմա ասեմ ընդամենը մեկ պատճառ, որ դու չես սկսի իմ ընդունած օրենքները՝ հատկապես փողի հետ կապվածները, փորփրել. եթե փորփրես ու հետգանձումնեն նախատեսես, էդ փողը դու ես տալու, իսկ դու էդ փողը համ չես կարա տաս, համ էլ չես ուզի տաս, քանի որ *էդ փողը արդեն մի քանի ստամոքսով մարսած ա, ու ՉԿԱ*: Բացի դա, փող հետ տալու համար պիտի գոնե ստացական-կարգադրագիր-ֆակտուրա-ՀԴՄ սենց մի բան ունենաս: Մարդկանց մեծ մասը համ չունի դրանցին, համ էլ ունենալու դեպքում կորցրած կլինի:


Դավ ջան էդ փողը ոչ մի տեղ չի կորում, էդ փողը հաշիվներ են տարբեր բանկերում, տարբեր ակցիաներ ու ներդրումներ են, անշարժ ու շարժական գույք է, տարբեր բիզնես ծրագրեր են, սեփականություն է Հայաստանում, մարկետներ, գործարաններ, հանքեր և այլն։

----------


## davidus

> Դավ ջան էդ փողը ոչ մի տեղ չի կորում, էդ փողը հաշիվներ են տարբեր բանկերում, տարբեր ակցիաներ ու ներդրումներ են, անշարժ ու շարժական գույք է, տարբեր բիզնես ծրագրեր են, սեփականություն է Հայաստանում, մարկետներ, գործարաններ, հանքեր և այլն։


Վիշապ ջան, եթե բռնես էս սաղ քանդես մի քանի հազար հոգու համար հետգանձում անելու համար, ապա մի տասը էդքան մարդկանց 100 անգամ ավել վնաս կտաս: Սա զուտ տնտեսագիտորեն եմ ասում: Եթե էդ փողերը դրսում պահած եղան, ուրեմն կարելի ա մոռանալ դրանց մասին, չես կարա դրանց վրա կալանք դնես: Կամ ում պիտի մեղավոր հանես, ով պիտի պատասխան տալ: Ազգային Ժողովը՞, որ տենց օրենք ա ընդունել, թե կառավարությունը, որ նման որոշում ա ստորագրել:
Տղերք ջան, լուրջ բան եմ ասում, էդ համարյա անհավանական ա իրագործել, շատ ավելի լավ կլինի, որ մի 20 հոգանոց փորձագիտական խումբ ստեղծվի, որոնք 0-ից կսկսեն մշակել դրույքաչափերը, քան թե զբաղվենք փաստացի անօգուտ գործով: Բայց հլը պատկերացրու, քանի հոգի կողքից կծելն կեղծած փաստաթղթերով, հիմա էլ պիտի ընկնես դրանց իսկությունը պարզես:
Ձեր ասած մաքսային տուրքերի ընդհանուր գումարի հալալ կեսը կաշառքի ձևով տված գումարներ են: Ո՞վ ա ապացուցելու, թե ինքը ինչքան փող ա կաշառք տվել: Կամ ո՞նց են դա անելու:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, եթե բռնես էս սաղ քանդես մի քանի հազար հոգու համար հետգանձում անելու համար, ապա մի տասը էդքան մարդկանց 100 անգամ ավել վնաս կտաս: Սա զուտ տնտեսագիտորեն եմ ասում: *Եթե էդ փողերը դրսում պահած եղան, ուրեմն կարելի ա մոռանալ դրանց մասին, չես կարա դրանց վրա կալանք դնես:* Կամ ում պիտի մեղավոր հանես, ով պիտի պատասխան տալ: Ազգային Ժողովը՞, որ տենց օրենք ա ընդունել, թե կառավարությունը, որ նման որոշում ա ստորագրել:
> ...


Եսի՞մ։ Օրինակ Շվեյցարիան կարծես թե որոշում ընդունեց սառեցնել Մուբարաքի ու նրա մերձավորների հաշիվները, եթե այդպիսիք կան։ Իսկ սաղ քանդելու կարիք չկա, պարզապես ապօրինաբար յուրացված միջոցները, լինի դա գույք, լինի գործանար, հանքավայր և այլն, *պետականացվում են* համաձայն ՀՀ ներկայիս գործող օրենքների։

----------

Ձայնալար (20.02.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Եսի՞մ։ Օրինակ Շվեյցարիան կարծես թե որոշում ընդունեց սառեցնել Մուբարաքի ու նրա մերձավորների հաշիվները, եթե այդպիսիք կան։ Իսկ սաղ քանդելու կարիք չկա, պարզապես ապօրինաբար յուրացված միջոցները, լինի դա գույք, լինի գործանար, հանքավայր և այլն, *պետականացվում են* համաձայն ՀՀ ներկայիս գործող օրենքների։


Վիշապ ջան, գիտես քանի դուռ պիտի թակի Հայաստանը, որ մեր համար էլ նման բան անեն։ Լավ ասենք թե պետականացրեցիր։ Պիտի աճուրդով ծախե՞ս, թե չէ։  ՀՀ ներկայիս գործող օրենքների համաձայն պետական մարմիններին արգելվում ա ձեռնարկատիրական գործունեությամբ զբաղվել։ Փաստացի աշխատող բիզնեսը կոպեկներով աճուրդով ծախենք, ինչա թե մարդկանց ինքնակամ տված *կաշառքը* հետ տանք։ Ավելի լավա ընենց անենք, որ մարդիկ մի քանի ամսում իրենց աշխատանքով էդ կաշառքի գումարը կարողանան հետ բերեն։ Բացի դա, եթե հանկարծ մաքսատուրքերի նկատմամբ նման անախդեպ կիրառվի, անպայման կգտնվեն մի քանի ցնդած ՀԿ-ներ, որ սկսկեն աղաղակել, որ մարդկանց մուծած հարկերն էլ են ապօրինի եղել, պիտի հարկերի հետգանձում էլ արվի։ Դե մնացածը դու պատկերացրու, բան չեմ ասում...

Հ.Գ. Մեղա-մեղա... էս արդեն կամաց-կամաց պետական կառավարման տակտիկա ենք մշակում...  :Jpit:

----------


## Norton

*ՆԱԽԱՐԱՐԸ ԵՎ ՓՈՂՈՑԻ ԱՌԵՎՏՈՒՐԸ*



> Մինչ Երեւանի նորանշանակ քաղաքապետ Կարեն Կարապետյանը պայքարում է փողոցային առեւտրի դեմ եւ սոցիալական լարվածություն ստեղծում մայրաքաղաքում, ՀՀ ֆինանսների նախարար Վաչե Գաբրիելյանը ակամայից նպաստում է նրանց սոցիալական վիճակի կարգավորմանը: Ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանն այսօր առավոտյան ՙանմահացրել՚ է նախարարի փողոցային գնումները: Նոր Նորք վարչական շրջանի ՙՍթար՚ սուպերմարկետի հարեւանությամբ գտնվող առեւտրի կրպակներից Վ. Գաբրիելյանը գնում էր միրգ եւ բանջարեղեն: 
> 
> Լուսանկարները` Գագիկ Շամշյանի
> lragir.am


հետաքրքիր նյութա, հաջորդ բունտ անողը նախարարնա լինելու :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (20.02.2011), davidus (20.02.2011), Gayl (20.02.2011), Kuk (20.02.2011), Moonwalker (20.02.2011), Tig (21.02.2011), Ձայնալար (20.02.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Բայց գրագետ մարդու դեմք ունի, հեչ ոնց-որ նախարար չլինի  :Jpit:

----------

davidus (21.02.2011), Kuk (20.02.2011), Norton (20.02.2011), Tig (21.02.2011), zanazan (21.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.02.2011)

----------


## murmushka

http://1in.am/arm/armenia_society_10477.html
Tig-ի խորհրդով տեղադրում եմ հղումը նաև այստեղ
ևս մի պատճառ, առիթ, չգիտեմ էլ ինչ անվանեմ
իսկ հետո՞

----------

Tig (21.02.2011)

----------


## Kuk

Չեմ կարծում, որ էդ կարգի կբարձրանա: Սա հայտնի խաղ ա, երբ շտապ միքիչ նաղդ փող ա պետք լինում, սենց աղմուկի միջոցով կարողանում են մեծ քանակությամբ ապրանք վաճառել, ու հետո ոչ մի թանկացում էլ չի լինում, կամ լինում ա, բայց ոչ սենց կտրուկ: Արդյունքում երկու նապ են սպանում մի կրակոցով. նախ՝ իրանց քեշ փողը ապահովում են, և երկրորդ՝ հայլուրով գլուխ են գովում, որ գնաճը կանխեցին:

----------

davidus (21.02.2011), ministr (21.02.2011), One_Way_Ticket (21.02.2011), Tig (21.02.2011)

----------


## Katka

> http://1in.am/arm/armenia_society_10477.html
> Tig-ի խորհրդով տեղադրում եմ հղումը նաև այստեղ
> ևս մի պատճառ, առիթ, չգիտեմ էլ ինչ անվանեմ
> իսկ հետո՞


Վաճառեց չէ՞ գործարանը:

----------


## davidus

> Վաճառեց չէ՞ գործարանը:


Էդ ե՞րբ։ Նոր չէի՞ն բանցել։

----------


## murmushka

> Չեմ կարծում, որ էդ կարգի կբարձրանա: Սա հայտնի խաղ ա, երբ շտապ միքիչ նաղդ փող ա պետք լինում, սենց աղմուկի միջոցով կարողանում են մեծ քանակությամբ ապրանք վաճառել, ու հետո ոչ մի թանկացում էլ չի լինում, կամ լինում ա, բայց ոչ սենց կտրուկ: Արդյունքում երկու նապ են սպանում մի կրակոցով. նախ՝ իրանց քեշ փողը ապահովում են, և երկրորդ՝ հայլուրով գլուխ են գովում, որ գնաճը կանխեցին:


Արթ ջան, նույնիսկ եթե այդպես. ես չեմ հասկանում ինչն է ստիպում իրանց էնքան ինքնավստահ լինել, որ ժողովուրդը բունտի չի գնա՞
չեմ հասկանում իրոքից մեր ժողովրդին ավանակի տեղ են դրել՞ իսկականից մենք այդքան ստրկամիտ ենք դարձել

----------


## Katka

> Էդ ե՞րբ։ Նոր չէի՞ն բանցել։


Տենց լուրեր կան: Երկու օր առաջ կարծեմ:

----------


## Tig

> Էս ի՞նչ է կատարվում, ժողովո՜ւրդ... 
> http://hetq.am/am/society/ejmiacin-school/


Էս հոդվածը կարծում եմ շատերդ եք կարդացել… Վառ օրինակ ա, թե ինչու մեր երկիրը երկիր չի դառնում: Վախ: Բոլորս վախենում ենք մեր ունեցած փոքրիկ բանը կորցնելուց: Ու էդ կորցնելու բանը ինչքան փոքրա լինում էնքան էդ վախը մեծա լինում: Մենակ մի դեպքումա վախը չքանում, երբ կորցնելու բան չենք ունենում…

Էս դեպքի հետ կապված՝ զարմանալի չի, թե ինչու է տվյալ տնօրենը իրեն մեղմ ասած անմարդկային պահում, այլ այն է, որ ուսուցչական կազմը վախից նրան է պաշտպանում ու միահամուռ տնօրենի դեմ դուրս գալու փոխարեն տրորում են իրենց կոլեգային: Սա դեռ հասկանալի է, դե վախ կա մարդկանց մեջ: Բայց ամենաահավորը էնա, որ երեխաներն էլ են այդպիսին: Ինչա թե տնօրենի տղան դպրոցի մասշտաբով «հեղինակությունա», երեխեքն էլ իրա կողմն են անցնում: Ուրիշ վախտ ճիշտ ու սխալ անելուց, մեծ մեծ կխոսաին, նման տնօրենի տղաների ականջից հեռու, ու կասեին՝ «մլիցու տղա»… Բա արդարության հարցում ո՞ւր կորավ ճիշտն ու սխալը:  Արդեն էս տարիքից սերնդի մեջ նստածա վախն ու հետույք մտնելու մղումները…  Ցավալի ա, ահավոր ցավալի…

----------

Kuk (21.02.2011), murmushka (21.02.2011), One_Way_Ticket (21.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.02.2011)

----------


## Tig

Հա, մի բան էլ…
Ամսի 19-ին ինչոր արծիվներ ինչոր միջոցարում ու երթ էին անում: Անունով անկուսակցական, բայց մեկից մեկ պարզ էր, որ ՀՀԿ-ին էին սատարում: Գնացող ուսանողներից հարցնում եմ՝ ինչո՞ւ եք գնում, դուք Սերժի կողմնակի՞ց եք: Ասում են չէ, բայց որ չգնանք, ինստիտուտում խնդիրներ կունենանք… Ըհը, վախը ամենուրեք ա: Ասա որ միահամուռ չգնաք, ի՞նչ խնդիրներ կարաք ունենաք: Հո բոլորիդ չեն հեռացնելո՞ւ…

----------

Kuk (21.02.2011), Norton (21.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.02.2011)

----------


## ministr

> Հա, մի բան էլ…
> Ամսի 19-ին ինչոր արծիվներ ինչոր միջոցարում ու երթ էին անում: Անունով անկուսակցական, բայց մեկից մեկ պարզ էր, որ ՀՀԿ-ին էին սատարում: Գնացող ուսանողներից հարցնում եմ՝ ինչո՞ւ եք գնում, դուք Սերժի կողմնակի՞ց եք: Ասում են չէ, բայց որ չգնանք, ինստիտուտում խնդիրներ կունենանք… Ըհը, վախը ամենուրեք ա: Ասա որ միահամուռ չգնաք, ի՞նչ խնդիրներ կարաք ունենաք: Հո բոլորիդ չեն հեռացնելո՞ւ…


Բոորին, չէ բայց մի քանիսին կծեփեն պատին, որ մյուսներին դաս լինի: Ու քանի որ մյուսները էս երկուսի մեջքին կանգնող չեն, դրա համար էլ ոչ ոք չի ուզում քավության նոխազ դառնա: Մանավանդ որ խոսքը ընդամենը մի 2 ժամ գնալ կանգնելու կամ քայլելու մասինա:

----------


## Tig

> Բոորին, չէ բայց մի քանիսին կծեփեն պատին, որ մյուսներին դաս լինի: Ու քանի որ *մյուսները էս երկուսի մեջքին կանգնող չեն*, դրա համար էլ ոչ ոք չի ուզում քավության նոխազ դառնա: Մանավանդ որ խոսքը ընդամենը մի 2 ժամ գնալ կանգնելու կամ քայլելու մասինա:


Հենց էսա էլի ցավը…

----------

Նաիրուհի (21.02.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> Հա, մի բան էլ…
> Ամսի 19-ին ինչոր արծիվներ ինչոր միջոցարում ու երթ էին անում: Անունով անկուսակցական, բայց մեկից մեկ պարզ էր, որ ՀՀԿ-ին էին սատարում: Գնացող ուսանողներից հարցնում եմ՝ ինչո՞ւ եք գնում, դուք Սերժի կողմնակի՞ց եք: Ասում են չէ, բայց որ չգնանք, ինստիտուտում խնդիրներ կունենանք… Ըհը, վախը ամենուրեք ա: Ասա որ միահամուռ չգնաք, ի՞նչ խնդիրներ կարաք ունենաք: Հո բոլորիդ չեն հեռացնելո՞ւ…


Ու անպայման չի բոլորով, կամ եսիմինչ մեծ թվով միահամուռ չգնալը, թող հլը 20-30 հոգով չգնան, ի՞նչ պետքա անեն: 2008-ի ընտրությունների թեժ օրերին՝ մինչև ընտրությունների օրվա միտինգների ու ընտրություններից հետո տասնօրյա նստացույցի, պլյուս արտակարգ դրության 20 օրերի ժամանակ ինստիտուտները լավ հսկում էին, դեմը լիքը զինված միլիցա էր լցված, ամբիոնի վարիչները, պռոռեկտորները, դեկանները, սաղ վիզ դրած ուսանողներին դասի էին կանչում, չէին թողում ինստիտուտից դուրս գային նույնիսկ եթե դաս չկար, ազատ էր կուրսը, նույնիսկ գալիս Ազատության Հրապարակից էին ուսանողներին հավաքում տանում ինստիտուտ, օրեկան դեկանատից զանգում էին, ասում էին անունդ դրել ենք հեռացման, դասի արի, ասում էի՝ ինչի՞ համար եք հեռացնում, ասում էինբացակաների, ուրեմն 3 տարի դասի չէի գնում, չէին հեռացնում, բայց մի երկու շաբաթվա բացակայի համար որոշել էին հեռացնել :LOL:  Ասում էի ես դասադուլի մեջ եմ, դրա համար չեմ գալիս, ասում էին՝ հենց էդ դասադուլի համար էլ հեռացնում ենք :LOL:  Մեր 80 հոգանոց կուրսից մոտ մի 10 հոգի էինք, որ էդ օրերին դասի չէինք գնում, էդ 10-ից էլ մի 5-6 հոգով էինք, որ ընդհանրապես չէինք գնում, կամ բժշկի թուղթ չէինք դասավորում, բայց մեկա՝ ոչ մի բան էլ չեն ասել կամ արել: Մի քանի անգամ դեկանը կանչեց՝ ինչի՞ եք բացակայում, ասինք՝ դասադուլ էինք անում :Jpit:  Ասեց ի՞նչ դասադուլ, ասինք՝ կեղծված ընտրությունների դեմ մեր բողոքն էինք հայտնում պարոն դեկան ջան :Jpit:  Նենց որ էդ հեռացնելը, ցածր գնահատելը, բացականեր ունենալը պատճառ չի, ոչ մի պռոբլեմ էլ չի, մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի. ամեն մեկն իրա արածների համար պետքա կարողանա պատասխան տալ, ու եթե չի կարում պատասխան տա, թող ոչ մի անկապ պատճառ ման չգա: Պահ, էլ ո՞նց կլնի, թող մի հատ էլ հեռացնեն ինստիտուտից, ի՞նչ ա եղել, գիտելիքները կփախնե՞ն գլխից, թե՞ ուղեղը ֆորմատ կլնի :Dntknw:

----------

Fender (21.02.2011), Tig (21.02.2011)

----------


## ministr

> Հենց էսա էլի ցավը…


Որովհետև ջունգլիների օրենքնա գործում "каждый сам за себя"

----------


## Kuk

> Բոորին, չէ բայց մի քանիսին կծեփեն պատին, որ մյուսներին դաս լինի: Ու քանի որ մյուսները էս երկուսի մեջքին կանգնող չեն, դրա համար էլ ոչ ոք չի ուզում քավության նոխազ դառնա: Մանավանդ որ խոսքը ընդամենը մի 2 ժամ գնալ կանգնելու կամ քայլելու մասինա:


Հարցը երկու ժամ քայլելը չի, ուզում ա 20 րոպե լինի կամ 2 րոպե, ստորացուցիչ ա ուղղակի:

----------

Tig (21.02.2011)

----------


## ministr

> Հարցը երկու ժամ քայլելը չի, ուզում ա 20 րոպե լինի կամ 2 րոպե, ստորացուցիչ ա ուղղակի:


Ճիշտա, բայց հլա պտի ջոկեն որ էդ ստորացուցիչա... Շատերի համար ինչ տարբերություն ինստիտուտի բակում վեր կընգնի, թե ուրիշ տեղ.. Ընդ որում եթե ուրիշ տեղ վեր չընգնելուց կարողա կես գրամի (իրա հասկանալով) պրոբլեմ լինի, ապա հաստատ վեր կընգնի, որտեղ որ ասեն:

----------

Kuk (21.02.2011), Tig (21.02.2011)

----------


## murmushka

> Սուրճի գինը բարձրացել է
> 15:51 | Այսօր | ՀԱՍԱՐԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ  
>  Հայ սպառողներին հերթական անակնկալը մատուցվեց. սուրճի գինն է բարձրացել:
> 
> Սուրճի մեկ կիլոգրամը թանկացել է 200 դրամով, իսկ տուփով սուրճը 20-ից 50 դրամով:
> 
> Եթե նախկինում հնարավոր էր 1800 դրամով մեկ կիլոգրամ սուրճ ձեռք բերել, ապա հիմա խանութներում ամենաէժան սուրճը վաճառվում է 2000 կամ 2100 դրամով:
> 
> «Իմ խանութում այդքան շարժ չկա եւ ես բավարարվել եմ տուփերի մեջ 10 կամ 20 դրամ բարձրացնելով»,- ասաց Երեւանի կենտրոնի խանութի աշխատողներից մեկը:
> ...


էս էլ սենց, ուրիշ ի՞նչ կցանկանաք

----------

Mephistopheles (22.02.2011), Tig (21.02.2011)

----------


## ministr

> http://1in.am/arm/armenia_society_10477.html
> Tig-ի խորհրդով տեղադրում եմ հղումը նաև այստեղ
> ևս մի պատճառ, առիթ, չգիտեմ էլ ինչ անվանեմ
> իսկ հետո՞


http://1in.am/arm/armenia_society_10521.html

----------

davidus (21.02.2011)

----------


## Kuk

Էս մարդկանց հացն էլ սենց կտրվեց:

----------

Gayl (22.02.2011), ministr (22.02.2011), Tig (22.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Չէի կարծում, որ այդպիսի բան կանեն: 
Մալադեց տղերքին, ստորացրեք մինչև վերջին խազը, ինչքան կարողանում եք մոնոպոլիա ստեղծեք, արա գոնե մարտի մեկից հզոր շարժում սկսվի, սրանց էս տարի ռադ անենք:

----------

Kuk (22.02.2011), Mephistopheles (22.02.2011), Նարե (24.02.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէի կարծում, որ այդպիսի բան կանեն: 
> Մալադեց տղերքին, ստորացրեք մինչև վերջին խազը, ինչքան կարողանում եք մոնոպոլիա ստեղծեք, արա գոնե մարտի մեկից հզոր շարժում սկսվի, սրանց էս տարի ռադ անենք:


Գել գնա քնի ուշ ա

----------


## Gayl

> Գել գնա քնի ուշ ա


Տո էլ Գել մնաց, մարդ էլ նստած տեղը նեռվայնանա:

----------


## Kuk

Ես զարմանում եմ. դիսկերի վաճառքով զբաղվող մարդիկ դիմել են խորհրդարան՝ խնդրելով երկարացնել օրենքի կիրառման ժամկետը: Լավ, ասենք` 3 ամիս հետո կիրառվի, կամ մի տարի հետո, ի՞նչ տարբերություն :Huh: 
Կամ էլ մարդիկ ժամանակ են ուզում ձգեն, որ միքիչ փող հետ քցեն, մեկ էլ երկրից գնալու գործերը դասավորեն: Կամ հույսները դրել են մոտ ժամանակներս թաթար-մոնղոլներին երկրից քշելու վրա: Ուրիշ տարբերակ չեմ տեսնում:

----------


## Gayl

...

----------


## Kuk

> Երևի չէին սպասում, որ չորով օրենքը կկիրառեն ու ժամանակ են խնդրում, որ դիսկերը վաճառեն:


Գրածս խմբագրեցի, ավելացրի: Էդ ա էլի, ժամանակ են խնդրում՝ ապրանքը ծախեն թողեն գնան: Հեսա կսկսվի խոսքի՝ list.am-ում հայտարարություններ՝ 10 հատ ԴՎԴ ընդամենը 1000 դրամով:

----------

ministr (22.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Գրածս խմբագրեցի, ավելացրի: Էդ ա էլի, ժամանակ են խնդրում՝ ապրանքը ծախեն թողեն գնան: Հեսա կսկսվի խոսքի՝ list.am-ում հայտարարություններ՝ 10 հատ ԴՎԴ ընդամենը 1000 դրամով:


Հա ապեր ուրիշ տարբերակ չունեն ու հավատա էտ գնով էլ վաճառելու են, խանութ կա հազարներով դիսկ ունի, բա էն պռակատնոցները ի՞նչ ասեն: 
Ես էլ ոչ մի դիսկ չեմ առնելու կամ բոլորը մնում են կամ բոլորը հեռանում:

----------

Kuk (22.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Կամ էլ մարդիկ ժամանակ են ուզում ձգեն, որ միքիչ փող հետ քցեն, մեկ էլ երկրից գնալու գործերը դասավորեն:


Իհարկե գնացողներին ոչինչ էլ չեմ ուզում ասել, բայց էտ հեշտ տարբերակից գրեթե բոլորս էլ կարանք օգտվենք, չեմ հասկանում հեչ ապիդնի պահ չեն տեսնու՞մ :Shok:

----------


## Kuk

Ու սրանց արածը երկու բան կարա նշանակի. կամ՝ մեկա արդեն մուբարաքացու ենք, ինչ հասցնենք ավելացնենք ու թռնենք, կամ՝ լափել ենք, լափում ենք ու շարունակելու ենք լափել ավելի մեծ մասշտաբներով, խանգարեք, կգնդակահարենք: Հիմա եթե սուս մնանք, կնշանակի մտածում ենք՝ դե մեկա լափելու են, ավելի լավ ա չխանգարենք, թեչէ դուրս կգա, որ համ լափելու են համ գնդակահարեն, թող ավելի լավ ա մենակ լափեն: Կարգին հաղորդումը հիշեցի, էսօր կակ ռազ զրուցարանում էի դրել, որ ասում ա՝ Գոռո, ապեր հիշում ես չէ՞, ինձ մենակ դոփում ես:

----------

Gayl (22.02.2011), Mephistopheles (22.02.2011), Tig (22.02.2011), Ձայնալար (22.02.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արթ ջան, նույնիսկ եթե այդպես. ես չեմ հասկանում ինչն է ստիպում իրանց էնքան ինքնավստահ լինել, որ ժողովուրդը բունտի չի գնա՞
> չեմ հասկանում իրոքից մեր ժողովրդին ավանակի տեղ են դրել՞ իսկականից մենք այդքան ստրկամիտ ենք դարձել


Երկուսն իրար հետ - մենք ստրկամիտ ենք դարձել, իրանք էլ մեզ ավանակի տեղ են դրել: Հանրագումարում ավանակ ստրուկ, որը մի փոր հացի համար առավոտից իրիկուն պախատ ա անում: Պրիտոմ, հացն էլ օր օրի թանկացնում են: Ավանակը երբեք չի բողոքում, ուղղակի օրերից մի օր սատկում ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, մի բան էլ…
> Ամսի 19-ին ինչոր արծիվներ ինչոր միջոցարում ու երթ էին անում: Անունով անկուսակցական, բայց մեկից մեկ պարզ էր, որ ՀՀԿ-ին էին սատարում: Գնացող ուսանողներից հարցնում եմ՝ ինչո՞ւ եք գնում, դուք Սերժի կողմնակի՞ց եք: Ասում են չէ, բայց որ չգնանք, ինստիտուտում խնդիրներ կունենանք… Ըհը, վախը ամենուրեք ա: Ասա որ միահամուռ չգնաք, ի՞նչ խնդիրներ կարաք ունենաք: Հո բոլորիդ չեն հեռացնելո՞ւ…


Ջհանդամը լինի էն ջահելության հետ, որ չեն ուզում բողոքեն որևէ բանի դեմ կամ ինչ-որ բողոքի ակցիայի մասնակցեն - խոսքի դասադուլի: Բայց որ էշի պես գնում են Սերժի համար քայլելու, այ էտ արդեն զզվելի ա: Որ թողես սաղ լավ տղա են, բայց շան հաչոցից արդեն տակներն են անում, լիբիացի ըլնեմ:

----------

Kuk (22.02.2011), Mephistopheles (22.02.2011), One_Way_Ticket (22.02.2011), Tig (22.02.2011), Ձայնալար (22.02.2011)

----------


## ministr

> Էս մարդկանց հացն էլ սենց կտրվեց:


Էս նվազագույն աշխատավարձի վերջից կարողա մի 0 ավելա վրեքս խաբար չկա? Կամ իրանցա թվում, որ ավելացրել են...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս նվազագույն աշխատավարձի վերջից կարողա մի 0 ավելա վրեքս խաբար չկա? Կամ իրանցա թվում, որ ավելացրել են...


ավելացրել են ապեր… դեմից

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Սպառնում են փակել ճանապարհը*





> Արարատի մարզի Դաշտավան գյուղի բնակիչները այսօր նախազգուշական բողոքի ակցիա են կազմակերպել հենց իրենց գյուղում:
> 
> Գյուղացիները պնդում են, որ իրենց պարտադրվում է ջրի դիմաց վճարել հսկայական գումարներ, մինչդեռ իրենք արդեն վճարել են այդ եւ ունեն համապատասխան կտրոններ:
> 
> Գյուղացիների պարտքերը սկսվում են 180.000 դրամից եւ հասնում է մինչեւ 300.000 դրամ:
> 
> «Եթե անկեղծ խոսենք, մեզ ասում են 20000 կամ 30.000 դրամ վճարեք եւ մենք պարտքերը կզրոյացնենք»,- պատմում են գյուղացիները:
> 
> Դաշտավանցիները դիմել են նաեւ Արարատի մարզպետին` վերջինս նրանց հորդորել է գնալ մարզկենտրոն Մասիս եւ այնտեղ խոսել:
> ...


http://www.a1plus.am/am/social/2011/02/22/ararat

----------

Kuk (22.02.2011), Tig (22.02.2011)

----------


## murmushka

ու.... հերթական անիմաստ լոկալ բողոքը, որը կավարտվի այդպես էլ չսկսված, որովհետև իրանք իրանց հարցը չեն քաղաքականացնում, իրանք մենակ ուզում են իրանց խնդիրը լուծվի ու ձհանդամ թե կողքի գյուի բնակիչներից էլ լույսի համար են էդքան փող ուզում.......
անիմաստ է ամեն ինչ  քանի դեռ տեղայնացված ու մասնատված է

----------

CactuSoul (22.02.2011), Kuk (22.02.2011), Mephistopheles (22.02.2011), քաղաքացի (22.02.2011)

----------


## davidus

Կաթիլ կաթիլ, ծով է դառնում։

----------


## Kuk

Սպառնալը սխալ ա իմ կարծիքով, պետքա միանգամից փակեն, առանց էդ մասին ասելու: Եթե իհարկե կարողանան փակել: Պետքա վրանները մի 20-30 շարքով դնեն, չորս կողմը կամեռաներ դնեն ու նստեն անժամանակ: Էս ա միակ տարբերակը, որի միջոցով արդյունքի հասնելն էլի քիչ հավանական ա, որտև լավագույն դեպքում լինելու ա Արմիշի ասածով. իրանց «պարտքերը» կզրոյացնեն, կողքի գյուղի բնակիչների պարտքերը կկրկնապատկեն: Դրա համար կապ չունի, թե ինչի համար են բողոքում, պետքա բոլորը միասին բողոքեն, որ չկարողանան մեկի գլխի տակ փափուկ բարձ դնեն, փոխարենը՝ մյուսի գլխին քար ջարդեն:

----------

Tig (22.02.2011), Նարե (24.02.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Կաթիլ կաթիլ, ծով է դառնում։


Առանձին կաթիլներից ոչ մեկն էլ ծով չի դառնում, միանալ է պետք:

----------

Ambrosine (28.02.2011), Mephistopheles (22.02.2011), murmushka (22.02.2011)

----------


## murmushka

> http://1in.am/arm/armenia_society_10521.html


Շաքարավազն ավելի շուտ չէր թանկանում ներկրողների «բարի կամքի՞» շնորհիվ




 Փետրվար 22, 2011 | 14:54 

Շաքարավազը Հայաստանում պետք է թանկանար դեռեւս 2010թ., սակայն դա տեղի չունեցավ ներկրողների «բարի կամքի» շնորհիվ: Այսօր՝ փետրվարի 22-ին լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ նման տեսակետ է հայտնել Հայաստանի Արդյունաբերողների եւ գործարարների միության գործադիր տնօրեն Գագիկ Մակարյանը:

Նրա տեղեկացմամբ՝ ներմուծված շաքարավազի 1 կգ-ի ինվոյսային գինը հասել էր 240 դրամի։ Հաշվի առնելով մաքսազերծման արժեքն ու մյուս ծախսերը՝ շաքարավազը շուկայում պետք է վաճառվեր 340 դրամով, սակայն վաճառվել է 305-ով։ «Դա գուցեեւ բարի կամքի դրսեւորում էր, բայց այդ ռեժիմը երկար շարունակվել չէր կարող»,- ասաց Գ. Մակարյանը։ Նրա համոզմամբ՝ եթե շաքարավազը միջազգային շուկայում կրկին թանկանա, ապա Հայաստանում նույնպես թանկացումը անխուսափելի կլինի։

Հիշեցնենք, որ Տնտեսական մրցակցության պաշտպանության պետական հանձնաժողովը երեկ տարածած հաղորդագրությունում նշել է, որ պարբերական մոնիթորինգի միջոցով հետեւում է շաքարավազի շուկայում տեղի ունեցող զարգացումներին, եւ եթե լինեն չարաշահումներ եւ գնային սպեկուլյացիաներ, Հանձնաժողովը օրինախախտների նկատմամբ կկիրառի պատասխանատվության խիստ միջոցներ։

Շաքարավազի շուկայի 99 տոկոսը վերահսկում է պատգամավոր Սամվել Ալեքսանյանը

----------


## Kuk

Տղեն ինչ խոշոր չափերի բարեգործություն ա արել ամիսներով ու համեստորեն լռել ա: Մարդը տակ տալով, իրա գրպանի հաշվին շաքարավազ ա ծախել ժողովրդին, ես կասեի՝ ազգի՛ն: Իսկ էս անշնորհակալ ժողովուրդն ուզում ա վերացնի օլիգարխիկ համարակարգը, կամ դրա ի՞նչն ա օլիգարխիկ. մեծն բարեգործ Ծառուկյանը կարտոշկա ա բաժանում, մեծն բարեգործ Ալեքսանյանը շաքարավազ ա բաժանում, մեծն բարեգործ, հաճախ մեր ջանին ղուրբան լինող Կարապետիչը տելեվիզատոր ա բաժանում, ինչից ենք դժգոհում, մարդ չի հասկանում:

----------

davidus (22.02.2011), Tig (22.02.2011)

----------


## Adriano

Մի քանի օր առաջ մի շարք մարդկանցով զրուցում էինք ՀՀ ներկայիս վիճակի մասին, և այդ պահին մեր ընկերներից մեկն ինձ հարցրեց թե արդյոք ես գնում եմ միտինգների, թե ոչ: Մի պահ ես ձայն չհանեցի, հետո ասացի ոչ: Նա էլ բա չես կարծում, որ հենց երիտասարդությունը պետք է հեղափոխության շարժիչ ուժը լինի: Իսկ մյուսը հարցրեց արդյոք ես գոհ եմ իմ աշխատավարձից:  Հիմա մարդկանց որոշ մասը, օրինակ այս երիտասարդը,  հույս ունի թե իշխանափոխությունից հետո իր աշխատավարձը բարձրանալու է: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում որևէ մեկը կարող է հստակ ասել իշխանափոխությունից հետո աշխատավարձերը բարձրանալու են, թե ոչ, եթե այո, ապա երբ և որքանով? Հասկանալու համար թե որքանով է սոցիալական բունտը հասունացած վերը բերված հարցի պատասխանը շատ էական է: Ցանկացած իշխանափոխություն պետք է իրական լինի, պետք է ունենա ներքին խորը պատճառներ, օրինակ որոշ մասի համար բարձր աշխատավարձն  այդ պատճառներից մեկը, սակայն եթե պետք է գա մի իշխանություն, որը աշխատավարձերը պետք է բարձրացնի ասենք 7 տարի հետո, դա արդեն խթան չէ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շաքարավազն ավելի շուտ չէր թանկանում ներկրողների «բարի կամքի՞» շնորհիվ
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Փետրվար 22, 2011 | 14:54 
> 
> Շաքարավազը Հայաստանում պետք է թանկանար դեռեւս 2010թ., սակայն դա տեղի չունեցավ ներկրողների «բարի կամքի» շնորհիվ: Այսօր՝ փետրվարի 22-ին լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ նման տեսակետ է հայտնել Հայաստանի Արդյունաբերողների եւ գործարարների միության գործադիր տնօրեն Գագիկ Մակարյանը:
> 
> ...


Ու էս ախմախը մեր արդյունաբերողների ու գործարարների միության նախագահն ա, Լֆիկն էլ մայր Թերեզան ա: 

Ժողովուրդ, մինչև սոցիալական բունտ անելը, շաքար առեք մեշոկով, տունը պահեք - բունտի ժամանակ քաղցրը պետք ա գալու: 

Էս հանձնաժողովի խիստ միջոցն էլ Լֆիկին 20.000 դրամ տուգանելն ա լինելու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի քանի օր առաջ մի շարք մարդկանցով զրուցում էինք ՀՀ ներկայիս վիճակի մասին, և այդ պահին մեր ընկերներից մեկն ինձ հարցրեց թե արդյոք ես գնում եմ միտինգների, թե ոչ: Մի պահ ես ձայն չհանեցի, հետո ասացի ոչ: Նա էլ բա չես կարծում, որ հենց երիտասարդությունը պետք է հեղափոխության շարժիչ ուժը լինի: Իսկ մյուսը հարցրեց արդյոք ես գոհ եմ իմ աշխատավարձից:  Հիմա մարդկանց որոշ մասը, օրինակ այս երիտասարդը,  հույս ունի թե իշխանափոխությունից հետո իր աշխատավարձը բարձրանալու է: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում որևէ մեկը կարող է հստակ ասել իշխանափոխությունից հետո աշխատավարձերը բարձրանալու են, թե ոչ, եթե այո, ապա երբ և որքանով? Հասկանալու համար թե որքանով է սոցիալական բունտը հասունացած վերը բերված հարցի պատասխանը շատ էական է: Ցանկացած իշխանափոխություն պետք է իրական լինի, պետք է ունենա ներքին խորը պատճառներ, օրինակ որոշ մասի համար բարձր աշխատավարձն  այդ պատճառներից մեկը, սակայն եթե պետք է գա մի իշխանություն, որը աշխատավարձերը պետք է բարձրացնի ասենք 7 տարի հետո, դա արդեն խթան չէ:


Ադրիանո ջան, ընկերոջդ ասա, որ իշխանափոխության հաջորդ օրը իրա աշխատավարձը քառապատկվելու ա, ամեն ամիս աշխատավարձի եռապատիկի չափով հեղափոխական պրեմիայա ստանալու, տարեկան երկու անգամ ձրի սանատորիայա գնալու Գելենջիկի, շաբաթը երեք անգամ Երևան Սիթիում ձրի կաթնամթերք են բաժանելու: Իսկ եթե խոսք տա, որ շատ ակտիվ մասնակցելու ա իշխանափոխության գործընթացին, ասա, որ հաջորդ նախագահի կնիկը ամիսը մեկ իրան թայսկի մասաժ ա անելու:

----------

Adriano (22.02.2011), Chilly (22.02.2011), Chuk (22.02.2011), davidus (22.02.2011), Kuk (22.02.2011), Mephistopheles (22.02.2011), One_Way_Ticket (22.02.2011), Rammer (22.02.2011), Tig (22.02.2011), Բիձա (23.02.2011), Ձայնալար (22.02.2011), Ներսես_AM (22.02.2011)

----------


## murmushka

> Մի քանի օր առաջ մի շարք մարդկանցով զրուցում էինք ՀՀ ներկայիս վիճակի մասին, և այդ պահին մեր ընկերներից մեկն ինձ հարցրեց թե արդյոք ես գնում եմ միտինգների, թե ոչ: Մի պահ ես ձայն չհանեցի, հետո ասացի ոչ: Նա էլ բա չես կարծում, որ հենց երիտասարդությունը պետք է հեղափոխության շարժիչ ուժը լինի: Իսկ մյուսը հարցրեց արդյոք ես գոհ եմ իմ աշխատավարձից:  Հիմա մարդկանց որոշ մասը, օրինակ այս երիտասարդը,  հույս ունի թե իշխանափոխությունից հետո իր աշխատավարձը բարձրանալու է: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում որևէ մեկը կարող է հստակ ասել իշխանափոխությունից հետո աշխատավարձերը բարձրանալու են, թե ոչ, եթե այո, ապա երբ և որքանով? Հասկանալու համար թե որքանով է սոցիալական բունտը հասունացած վերը բերված հարցի պատասխանը շատ էական է: Ցանկացած իշխանափոխություն պետք է իրական լինի, պետք է ունենա ներքին խորը պատճառներ, օրինակ որոշ մասի համար բարձր աշխատավարձն  այդ պատճառներից մեկը, սակայն եթե պետք է գա մի իշխանություն, որը աշխատավարձերը պետք է բարձրացնի ասենք 7 տարի հետո, դա արդեն խթան չէ:


իշխանափոխության պահանջը բնավ աշխատավարձերի ցածր լինելը չէ: Երբ որ կարողանա այդ նույն երիտասարդը սեփական շառավղի խնդիրներից այն կողմ տեսնել, երբ զգա անօրինականության հզոր ուժը, հասկանա, որ ինքն անճար է, որովհետև պաշտպանված չէ ոչ օրենքով, ոչ էլ պետության կողմից, երբ այդ ամենը կարողանա անցկացնել իր միջով, կհասկանա, որ հեղափոխությունը հիմա մեր երկրին օդ ու ջրի նման անհրաժեշտ է ու մենք պատրաստ ենք դրան՝ հստակ գիտակցելով, որ հեղափոխությունից հետո ոչ մեկիս աշխատավարձը ՉԻ ԲԱՐՁՐԱՆԱԼՈՒ

----------

Kuk (22.02.2011), Mephistopheles (22.02.2011), Տրիբուն (22.02.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կաթիլ կաթիլ, ծով է դառնում։


Իսկ դու էսքանից հետո ուզում ես ծով դառնա: 

Դու տոշնի ասա, Լևոնը սաղիս ավտոները ձրի ռաստամոժկա անելու ա, թե՞ չէ: Իսկ գյուղացիների տալիքները վիզ առնելու՞յա: Կարանալու՞ ենք ով ինչ ուզում ա փողոցում հանենք դնենք ու վաճառենք: Մեկ էլ Ադրինոյի ընկերոջ աշխատավարձի պահը չմոռանաս: 

Այ սենց, կանկրետնի, եթե մեր հարցերը լուծում են, միանում ենք հեղափոխական շարժմանը:

----------

Kuk (22.02.2011), Mephistopheles (22.02.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հայեր, Լիբիայում բունտը արդեն ճնշում են ռմբակոծիչներով, ու մեկա մարդիկ չեն հանդարտվում ու ոնց որ մինչև վերջ գնալու են: Մեր մոտ, հնարավոր բունտը ճնշվելույա ընտրությունների օրը 5000-ի տեղը 7000 դրամ բաժանելով, որպես շաքյարի գնի աճի փոխհատուցում: Ես մեր հայրենասեր ցավը տանեմ:

----------

CactuSoul (22.02.2011), Mephistopheles (22.02.2011), ministr (24.02.2011), murmushka (22.02.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> Մի քանի օր առաջ մի շարք մարդկանցով զրուցում էինք ՀՀ ներկայիս վիճակի մասին, և այդ պահին մեր ընկերներից մեկն ինձ հարցրեց թե արդյոք ես գնում եմ միտինգների, թե ոչ: Մի պահ ես ձայն չհանեցի, հետո ասացի ոչ: Նա էլ բա չես կարծում, որ հենց երիտասարդությունը պետք է հեղափոխության շարժիչ ուժը լինի: Իսկ մյուսը հարցրեց արդյոք ես գոհ եմ իմ աշխատավարձից:  Հիմա մարդկանց որոշ մասը, օրինակ այս երիտասարդը,  հույս ունի թե իշխանափոխությունից հետո իր աշխատավարձը բարձրանալու է: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում որևէ մեկը կարող է հստակ ասել իշխանափոխությունից հետո աշխատավարձերը բարձրանալու են, թե ոչ, եթե այո, ապա երբ և որքանով? Հասկանալու համար թե որքանով է սոցիալական բունտը հասունացած վերը բերված հարցի պատասխանը շատ էական է: Ցանկացած իշխանափոխություն պետք է իրական լինի, պետք է ունենա ներքին խորը պատճառներ, օրինակ որոշ մասի համար բարձր աշխատավարձն  այդ պատճառներից մեկը, սակայն եթե պետք է գա մի իշխանություն, որը աշխատավարձերը պետք է բարձրացնի ասենք 7 տարի հետո, դա արդեն խթան չէ:


Ապեր հեղափոխությունը փողի կռիվ չի, ոչ էլ սոցիալական պայթյունն ա փողի կռիվ: Հիմա դու ուզումե ս կոնկրետ իմանաս՝ հեղափոխության դեպքում աշխատավարձդ բարձրանալու ա, թե չէ, կամ բարձրանալու դեպքում ինչքան ա բարձրանալու, որ ըստ դրա կողմնորոշվե՞ս, միտինգի գնաս, թե չէ: Առանց աշխատավարձի մասին ինֆորմացիա տալու քեզ կարամ ասեմ, որ ավելի լավ ա չգնաս: Նույնիսկ էն դեպքերում, երբ աշխատավարձի մեկ տոկոս իջեցման ժամանակ մարդիկ դուրս են գալիս բողոքի ակցիաներ են անում, քանդում ջարդում են պետական կառույցները, էդ ոչ թե աշխատավարձի մի տոկոսի կռիվն ա, այլ ոտնահարված իրավունքների խնդիրն ա, որ իրանց քրտինքից մի գրամ գողանում են, այ դրա խնդիրն ա: Չի կարելի հեղափոխությունը էդքան էժանացնել, իսկ հեղափոխականներին դիտել որպես մի քանի հազար դրամի համար կռիվ տվող սոված մասսայի: Ուրիշ բան, եթե էս քո ասածը ասի շուկայում կանաչի ծախող մի կին, կասեմ՝ դե լավ, հիմա էս կինը առավոտից իրիկուն շուկայում կանաչի ա ծախում, մի կտոր հաց ա տանում տուն, ինքը կարա հեղափոխության իմաստը տենց ընկալի, չեմ մեղադրում, բայց դու, քո ասելով՝ տնտեսագետ տղա ես, երևի բարձրագույն կրթություն էլ կունենաս, ջահել տղա ես, ինտերնետ ես մտնում, հեռուստացույց ես նայում, թերթ ես կարդում, տեսնում ես շուրջդ ինչ ա կատարվում. ո՞նց կարաս հեղափոխության օգտակարությունը դիտել որպես մի քանի հազար դրամի կռիվ, աշխատավարձի բարձրացում: Բան չունեմ ասելու, էդ էլ ա կարևոր ու հրատապ էսօրվա դրությամբ, բայց էսօր չկա սոցիալական խնդիրներ, էսօր կա մի խնդիր, որը լուծելու դեպքում նախադրյալներ ա ստեղծվում մյուս բոլոր խնդիրների լուծման համար. էդ բռնապետությունից ազատվելն ա, որից հետո հաջորդներին փշերի վրա պահելն ա էնքան ժամանակ, մինչև սովորեն, որ իրանք, որ գալիս նստում են էդ աթոռներին, ոչ թե դառնում են երկրի տերը, այլ երկրի ղեկավարը. սրանք միմյանցից խիստ տարբերվում են, ավելին՝ ոչ մի կապ չունեն իրար հետ: Էս ա հեղափոխության միակ նպատակը էսօրվա դրությամբ:

----------

CactuSoul (22.02.2011), Chuk (22.02.2011), davidus (22.02.2011), Gayl (22.02.2011), Mephistopheles (22.02.2011), murmushka (22.02.2011), Tig (22.02.2011), zanazan (22.02.2011), Ձայնալար (22.02.2011), Նարե (24.02.2011), Ներսես_AM (22.02.2011), Տրիբուն (22.02.2011)

----------


## murmushka

> Հայ գործարարները պահանջում են բարձրացնել մաքսատուրքերը՝ կառավարությունը դեմ է
> 
> 
>  Փետրվար 22, 2011 | 16:07 
> 
> Վերջին շրջանում բանավեճ է ծավալվում այն հարցի շուրջ, թե արդյո՞ք նպատակահարմար է բարձրացնել մաքսատուրքերը՝ տեղական արտադրությանը պաշտպանելու համար։ 
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ Հայաստանը ներմուծվող ապրանքների նկատմամբ կիրառում է 10 տոկոս մաքսատուրք, այնինչ Առեւտրի համաշխարհային կազմակերպությունը (ԱՀԿ) իր անդամներին թույլ է տալիս մինչեւ 15 տոկոս մաքսատուրք սահմանել։
> 
> ...


գիտեիք՞

----------

Mephistopheles (22.02.2011), Tig (22.02.2011)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> գիտեիք՞


10 տոկո՞ս:
Լավ չեն, արյա...ի՞նչ տաս տոկոսի մասին ա խոսքը... մինչև ապրանքի գործարանային գինը 3 անգամ չես բազմապատկում, չես կարողանում պետությանդ դեմ տված ծախսերի տակից դուրս գաս ու քո դժբախտ կոպեկը աշխատես, որ չսատկես՝ հայացքդ դեպի պայծառ ապագան...

Պետությունը չի թողնում... պետության տանձին չի էդ սուտի 5 տոկոսը:

----------


## Adriano

> Ապեր հեղափոխությունը փողի կռիվ չի, ոչ էլ սոցիալական պայթյունն ա փողի կռիվ: Հիմա դու ուզումե ս կոնկրետ իմանաս՝ հեղափոխության դեպքում աշխատավարձդ բարձրանալու ա, թե չէ, կամ բարձրանալու դեպքում ինչքան ա բարձրանալու, որ ըստ *դրա կողմնորոշվե՞ս, միտինգի գնաս, թե չէ*: Առանց աշխատավարձի մասին ինֆորմացիա տալու քեզ կարամ ասեմ, որ ավելի լավ ա չգնաս: Նույնիսկ էն դեպքերում, երբ աշխատավարձի մեկ տոկոս իջեցման ժամանակ մարդիկ դուրս են գալիս բողոքի ակցիաներ են անում, քանդում ջարդում են պետական կառույցները, էդ ոչ թե աշխատավարձի մի տոկոսի կռիվն ա, այլ ոտնահարված իրավունքների խնդիրն ա, որ իրանց քրտինքից մի գրամ գողանում են, այ դրա խնդիրն ա: Չի կարելի հեղափոխությունը էդքան էժանացնել, իսկ հեղափոխականներին դիտել որպես մի քանի հազար դրամի համար կռիվ տվող սոված մասսայի: Ուրիշ բան, եթե էս քո ասածը ասի շուկայում կանաչի ծախող մի կին, կասեմ՝ դե լավ, հիմա էս կինը առավոտից իրիկուն շուկայում կանաչի ա ծախում, մի կտոր հաց ա տանում տուն, ինքը կարա հեղափոխության իմաստը տենց ընկալի, չեմ մեղադրում, բայց դու, քո ասելով՝ տնտեսագետ տղա ես, երևի բարձրագույն կրթություն էլ կունենաս, ջահել տղա ես, ինտերնետ ես մտնում, հեռուստացույց ես նայում, թերթ ես կարդում, տեսնում ես շուրջդ ինչ ա կատարվում. ո՞նց կարաս հեղափոխության օգտակարությունը դիտել որպես մի քանի հազար դրամի կռիվ, աշխատավարձի բարձրացում: Բան չունեմ ասելու, էդ էլ ա կարևոր ու հրատապ էսօրվա դրությամբ, բայց էսօր չկա սոցիալական խնդիրներ, էսօր կա մի խնդիր, որը լուծելու դեպքում նախադրյալներ ա ստեղծվում մյուս բոլոր խնդիրների լուծման համար. էդ բռնապետությունից ազատվելն ա, որից հետո հաջորդներին փշերի վրա պահելն ա էնքան ժամանակ, մինչև սովորեն, որ իրանք, որ գալիս նստում են էդ աթոռներին, ոչ թե դառնում են երկրի տերը, այլ երկրի ղեկավարը. սրանք միմյանցից խիստ տարբերվում են, ավելին՝ ոչ մի կապ չունեն իրար հետ: Էս ա հեղափոխության միակ նպատակը էսօրվա դրությամբ:


Նախ ես երբեք չեմ ասել, չեմ ասում ու չեմ էլ ասելու թե ես միտինգի չեմ գնում, որովհետև վստահ չեմ աշխատավարձս բարձրա լինելու թե ոչ, ես ուղղակի ցանկանում են նշել, մի կարևոր բան թե մարդիկ ինչ ձևով են մտածում: Միտինգի գնացող մարդիկ հենց այնպես չեն գնում, խթաններից մեկը համարովում է բարեկեցիկ կյանքը: Ես ուշադրությունը տանում ենմ նրան, որ նաև նմանատիպ կարծիքներ կան: Չէ, որ մարդը ինձ հարցնումա դու գոհ ես աշխատավրձիցդ, այսիքն հեղափոխության նպատակ է տեսնում ֆինանսական կայունությունը, գոնե նվազագույն պահանջմունքների, հարուստների ու միջին մակարդակով ապորղ մարդկանց հավսարության մասին:

----------


## Kuk

> Նախ ես երբեք չեմ ասել, չեմ ասում ու չեմ էլ ասելու թե ես միտինգի չեմ գնում, որովհետև վստահ չեմ աշխատավարձս բարձրա լինելու թե ոչ, ես ուղղակի ցանկանում են նշել, մի կարևոր բան թե մարդիկ ինչ ձևով են մտածում: Միտինգի գնացող մարդիկ հենց այնպես չեն գնում, խթաններից մեկը համարովում է բարեկեցիկ կյանքը: Ես ուշադրությունը տանում ենմ նրան, որ նաև նմանատիպ կարծիքներ կան: *Չէ, որ մարդը ինձ հարցնումա դու գոհ ես աշխատավրձիցդ, այսիքն հեղափոխության նպատակ է տեսնում ֆինանսական կայունությունը, գոնե նվազագույն պահանջմունքների, հարուստների ու միջին մակարդակով ապորղ մարդկանց հավսարության մասին:*


Ադրիանո ջան, էս նշածս նախադասությունը չեմ հասկանում, միքիչ ճիշտ շարադրի էլի մտքերդ, ես հայերենին նենց ոչինչ, վատ չեմ տիրապետում, բայց քո գրածները հաճախ դժվար եմ ընկալում :Huh:  Էս վերջի պահը, որ ասում ես՝ մարդկանց հավասարության մասին, էդ չեմ հասկանում նախադասության մնացած մասի հետ ինչ կապ ունի, որը որին ա հաջորդում, թե կիսատ ա միտքը, ինչ ա, լուրջ՝ չեմ հասկանում էս նախադասությունը, բայց ենթադրում եմ, որ բավականին խորիմաստ ա, դրա համար խնդրում եմ փոքր-ինչ հասկանալի շարադրես, ընկալեմ: 

Հա, հասկացանք, պարզ ա, որ բարեկեցիկ կյանքով ապրելու մղումը խթան ա հանդիսանում, որպեսզի մարդիկ միտինգի գնան, բայց էդ ոչ բոլորի դեպքում ա: Այսինքն միտինգի գնալը,հեղափոխության ձգտելը մենակ սոցիալական վիճակի բարելավման համար չի արվում, էդ ավելի գլոբալ հարց ա լուծում, որի մեջ մտնում ա նաև էդ սոցիալական խնդիրների լուծումը: Հիմա եթե քեզ կոնկրետ էդ մասն ա հետաքրքրում, ասեմ. էդ աշխատավարձերի բարձրացումը, գնաճի կանխարգելումը, մոնոպոլիաների վերացումը, մանր ու միջին բիզնեսի զարգացումը, , մի խոսքով՝ սոցիալական խնդիրների լուծումը կախված ա ոչ այնքան հեղափոխությունից, որքան հեղափոխությունից հետո ժողովրդի հետևողականությունից: Սա իմ կարծիքն ա:

----------

CactuSoul (22.02.2011), Mephistopheles (22.02.2011), Tig (22.02.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Իսկ դու էսքանից հետո ուզում ես ծով դառնա: 
> 
> Դու տոշնի ասա, Լևոնը սաղիս ավտոները ձրի ռաստամոժկա անելու ա, թե՞ չէ: Իսկ գյուղացիների տալիքները վիզ առնելու՞յա: Կարանալու՞ ենք ով ինչ ուզում ա փողոցում հանենք դնենք ու վաճառենք: Մեկ էլ Ադրինոյի ընկերոջ աշխատավարձի պահը չմոռանաս: 
> 
> Այ սենց, կանկրետնի, եթե մեր հարցերը լուծում են, միանում ենք հեղափոխական շարժմանը:


Չես հավատա, բայց Լևոնը ինձ իրա գործերի մասին չի ասում։ Համ էլ չեմ հարցրել։ Բայց ինձ բիզՄես են խոսք տվել....  :Secret:   Քո համար էլ մի երկու բառ կասեմ...

----------


## Adriano

> Ադրիանո ջան, էս նշածս նախադասությունը չեմ հասկանում, միքիչ ճիշտ շարադրի էլի մտքերդ, ես հայերենին նենց ոչինչ, վատ չեմ տիրապետում, բայց քո գրածները հաճախ դժվար եմ ընկալում Էս վերջի պահը, որ ասում ես՝ մարդկանց հավասարության մասին, էդ չեմ հասկանում նախադասության մնացած մասի հետ ինչ կապ ունի, որը որին ա հաջորդում, թե կիսատ ա միտքը, ինչ ա, լուրջ՝ չեմ հասկանում էս նախադասությունը, բայց ենթադրում եմ, որ բավականին խորիմաստ ա, դրա համար խնդրում եմ փոքր-ինչ հասկանալի շարադրես, ընկալեմ: 
> 
> 
> Հա, հասկացանք, պարզ ա, որ բարեկեցիկ կյանքով ապրելու մղումը խթան ա հանդիսանում, որպեսզի մարդիկ միտինգի գնան, բայց էդ ոչ բոլորի դեպքում ա: Այսինքն միտինգի գնալը,հեղափոխության ձգտելը մենակ սոցիալական վիճակի բարելավման համար չի արվում, էդ ավելի գլոբալ հարց ա լուծում, որի մեջ մտնում ա նաև էդ սոցիալական խնդիրների լուծումը: Հիմա եթե քեզ կոնկրետ էդ մասն ա հետաքրքրում, ասեմ. էդ աշխատավարձերի բարձրացումը, գնաճի կանխարգելումը, մոնոպոլիաների վերացումը, մանր ու միջին բիզնեսի զարգացումը, , մի խոսքով՝ սոցիալական խնդիրների լուծումը կախված ա ոչ այնքան հեղափոխությունից, որքան հեղափոխությունից հետո ժողովրդի հետևողականությունից: Սա իմ կարծիքն ա:



Շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր արձագանքների համար, բոլորիդ կարծիքները կարդացի , հասկացա և ընդունեցի: Իհարկե պետք են փոփոխություններ, այն էլ լուրջ, քանի դեռ լրիվ չենք կորցրել: Պետք է պարզապես այս պայքարին ներգրավել նաև նրանց, որոնք դեռ չեն ցանկանում տեղներից շարժվել, իսկ դա այնքան էլ հեշտ չէ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի քանի օր առաջ մի շարք մարդկանցով զրուցում էինք ՀՀ ներկայիս վիճակի մասին, և այդ պահին մեր ընկերներից մեկն ինձ հարցրեց թե արդյոք ես գնում եմ միտինգների, թե ոչ: Մի պահ ես ձայն չհանեցի, հետո ասացի ոչ: Նա էլ բա չես կարծում, որ հենց երիտասարդությունը պետք է հեղափոխության շարժիչ ուժը լինի: Իսկ մյուսը հարցրեց արդյոք ես գոհ եմ իմ աշխատավարձից:  Հիմա մարդկանց որոշ մասը, օրինակ այս երիտասարդը,  հույս ունի թե իշխանափոխությունից հետո իր աշխատավարձը բարձրանալու է: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում որևէ մեկը կարող է հստակ ասել իշխանափոխությունից հետո աշխատավարձերը բարձրանալու են, թե ոչ, եթե այո, ապա երբ և որքանով? Հասկանալու համար թե որքանով է սոցիալական բունտը հասունացած վերը բերված հարցի պատասխանը շատ էական է: Ցանկացած իշխանափոխություն պետք է իրական լինի, պետք է ունենա ներքին խորը պատճառներ, օրինակ որոշ մասի համար բարձր աշխատավարձն  այդ պատճառներից մեկը, սակայն եթե պետք է գա մի իշխանություն, որը աշխատավարձերը պետք է բարձրացնի ասենք 7 տարի հետո, դա արդեն խթան չէ:


Ապեր, եթե աշխատավարձի պրոբլեմ ունի ընկերդ, թող գնա իրա շեֆի մոտ ու աշխատավարձի բարձրացում պահանջի, դրա համար հեղափոխություն չեն անում… իսկ հեղափոխությունը անում են ընենց բաների համար որից ընկերդ երևի գաղափար անգամ չունի… ասենք իրավունք, օրենք, ազատություն… եթե կյանքում ինքը դրանց համը չի տեսել ոչ էլ կիմանա ինչ ա…

----------

Chuk (23.02.2011), Kuk (23.02.2011), Rammer (23.02.2011), Տրիբուն (24.02.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր արձագանքների համար, բոլորիդ կարծիքները կարդացի , հասկացա և ընդունեցի: Իհարկե պետք են փոփոխություններ, այն էլ լուրջ, քանի դեռ լրիվ չենք կորցրել: *Պետք է պարզապես այս պայքարին ներգրավել նաև նրանց, որոնք դեռ չեն ցանկանում տեղներից շարժվել, իսկ դա այնքան էլ հեշտ չէ*:


պետք չի պայքարին կոպեժնիկներին ներգրավել Ադրիանո ջան… դրանք կոպեկի համար իրանց ոչ միայն ձենը կծախել այլև հարազատներին… իրանք ճամփի կեսից կծախվեն, ապեր… եթե արդեն չեն ծախվել…

----------


## Adriano

> Ապեր, եթե աշխատավարձի պրոբլեմ ունի ընկերդ, թող գնա իրա շեֆի մոտ ու աշխատավարձի բարձրացում պահանջի, դրա համար հեղափոխություն չեն անում… իսկ հեղափոխությունը անում են ընենց բաների համար որից ընկերդ երևի գաղափար անգամ չունի… ասենք իրավունք, օրենք, ազատություն… եթե կյանքում ինքը դրանց համը չի տեսել ոչ էլ կիմանա ինչ ա…


Եղբայր իսկ էդ դու որ իրավունքով ես իմ ընկերոջը վիրավորում, հեղափոխական դրությունը ներկայացնում հեգնանքով:Ես, ինձ թվում է հասկանալի ոճով, ասեցի, որ ձեր կարծիքները հասկանալի են: Եթե մարդ ցանկանումա բարձր աշխատավարձ ունենալ դա չի նշանակում թե ինքը քո կողմից անտաշ ձևով նկարագրված ծախված, հոգեկան հիվանդա, որը կծախի իրեն, ընտանիքին ու կդավաճանի մեծն հեղափոխությունը: Երկիրը ոչ լևոնականներիննա, ոչ սերժանտականներինը, երկիրը իմ ժողովրդիննա, երկրիս հողը, ջուրը իմն են:Հեղափոխությունը, եթե այն իսկականից հեղափոխություն է, իմն է, իմ ժողովրդինը: Հասկանում ես հեղափոխականները ասեմ, թե ռեֆորմիստներ ասեմ այնքանով են ուժեղ, որ չեն ընկնում ու սկսում մարդկանց հրամցնել իրենց ճիշտը, այլ այնքան ուժեղ են որ լսում են միուսներին, դատում արդյունավետ ու շարունակում իրենց գործը: Այսուհետ կխնդրեմ հեգնական տոնով այլևս իմ գրառմանը պատասխան չտալ, չվիրավորել, քանզի ես որևէ մեկին չեմ վիրավորում:

----------


## davidus

> Ապեր, եթե աշխատավարձի պրոբլեմ ունի ընկերդ, թող գնա իրա շեֆի մոտ ու աշխատավարձի բարձրացում պահանջի, դրա համար հեղափոխություն չեն անում… իսկ հեղափոխությունը անում են ընենց բաների համար որից ընկերդ երևի գաղափար անգամ չունի… ասենք իրավունք, օրենք, ազատություն… եթե կյանքում ինքը դրանց համը չի տեսել ոչ էլ կիմանա ինչ ա…


Մեֆ ջան, էդքան մի կոնկրետացրու։ Եթե հեղափոխության դուրս եկավ կես միլիոն մարդ, ապա համոզված եղի, որ նրանց 80%-ը լավ ապրելու հույսով ա ուզում մի բան փոխած լինի։ Էն մնացած 20%-ը արդեն խորությամբ են հասկանում հեղափոխության անհրաժեշտությունը։ Դրա համար էլ, սովորաբար, էդ 20-ը շարժման ղեկավարներն են։ Չես կարող բոլորին մի արշինով չափել, պահանջել իրավագիտակցություն, եթե էդ մարդը չի էլ պատկերացնում դա ինչ ա, բայց դու իրավունք չունես էդ մարդուն զրկել լավ ապրելու համար հեղափոխություն անելու հնարավորությունից։ Իրա համար լավ ապրելը ոչ սոված փորն ա։ Ու դու պիտի հաշվի նստես դրա հետ։

----------

Chilly (23.02.2011), My World My Space (23.02.2011), Tig (23.02.2011), VisTolog (23.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (24.02.2011), Տրիբուն (24.02.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, էդքան մի կոնկրետացրու։ Եթե հեղափոխության դուրս եկավ կես միլիոն մարդ, ապա համոզված եղի, որ նրանց 80%-ը լավ ապրելու հույսով ա ուզում մի բան փոխած լինի։ Էն մնացած 20%-ը արդեն խորությամբ են հասկանում հեղափոխության անհրաժեշտությունը։ Դրա համար էլ, սովորաբար, էդ 20-ը շարժման ղեկավարներն են։ Չես կարող բոլորին մի արշինով չափել, պահանջել իրավագիտակցություն, եթե էդ մարդը չի էլ պատկերացնում դա ինչ ա, բայց դու իրավունք չունես էդ մարդուն զրկել լավ ապրելու համար հեղափոխություն անելու հնարավորությունից։ Իրա համար լավ ապրելը ոչ սոված փորն ա։ Ու դու պիտի հաշվի նստես դրա հետ։


ճիշտ ես Դավ ջան, բայց մեկ ա հեղափոխությունները դրա համար չեն արվում ու իրանց դա պետք ա ասվի…

----------


## davidus

> ճիշտ ես Դավ ջան, բայց մեկ ա հեղափոխությունները դրա համար չեն արվում ու իրանց դա պետք ա ասվի…


Մեֆ ջան, ամբողջ հարցը մեկնաբանման մեջ ա։ Ոնց վերևի գրառման մեջ ասեցի՝ մեկի համար լավ ապրելը լօիքը ստամոքսն ա, մյուսի համար լիքը ստամոքսը լավ ապրելու իմաստի 0.35%-ն ա։ Սրանով են մարդիկ տարբերվում։ Եթե շատ կլորացնենք, իսկականից կպարզվի, որ լավ ապրելու համար ենք հեղափոխություն անում, ուղղակի մարդիկ էդ լավ ապրելը տարբեր կերպ են հասկանում։ Ամեն մեկին պիտի իրան հասկանալի լեզվով բացատրես։

----------

My World My Space (23.02.2011), Tig (24.02.2011), zanazan (24.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (24.02.2011), Տրիբուն (24.02.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Հայաստանում կաթնամթերքը թանկանում է*
19:37 • 23.02.11

Հայաստում այս օրերին կաթնամթերքի գների բարձրացում է նկատվում։

«Հայկական ժամամանակ» օրաթերթի տեղեկացմամբ՝ կաթնամթերքի շուկայի հիմնական արտադրողներից «Մարիաննա» ընկերությունը խանութներին նոր գնացուցակ է ուղարկել։ Ըստ այդմ՝ ընկերության կաթնամթերքի տեսականու առաքման գները բարձրացել են 10 տոկոսով։ Իսկ կես կիլոգրամանոց թթվասերի առաքման գինը նախկին 360 դրամի փոխարեն 400-ի կհասցվի։

Թանկացումներից զերծ չի մնա «Աշտարակ կաթ» ընկերությունը։

Ինչպես Tert.am-ին տեղեկացնում են «Աշտարակ կաթից», ընկերությունն իր արտադրատեսականու համար առայժմ ոչ մի գնային փոփոխություն չի իրականացրել:

«Միևնույն ժամանակ, հաշվի առնելով հումքի շուկայում արձանագրված զգալի գնաճը, «Աշտարակ կաթ» ընկերությունում կատարվում են մանրակրկիտ հաշվարկներ, որից հետո չի բացառվում որոշ ապրանքների գնային փոփոխություն:
Ամեն դեպքում, «Աշտարակ կաթ» ընկերությունը հավաստիացնում է, որ ընկերությունն իր բոլոր գործողություններում հնարավորինս հաշվի կառնի սպառողի շահերը»,- նշվում է ընկերության տեղեկատվությունում։

Տնտեսական մրցակցության պաշտպանության պետական հանձնաժողովի մամուլի քարտուղար Նելլի Դանիելյանը Tert.am-ին տեղեկացրեց, որ հանձնաժողովի մասնագետների այսօր իրականացրած պարբերական մոնիթորինգի արդյունքում ևս կաթնամթերքի գների բարձրացում է ֆիքսվել։ «Գները գտնվում են հանձնաժողովի մասնագետների ուշադրության կենտրոնում։ Եթե պարզվի, որ կան չարաշահումներ, հանձնաժողովը կմիջամտի»,- նշեց մամուլի քարտուղարը։

Tert.am

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Հայաստանում կաթնամթերքը թանկանում է*
> 19:37 • 23.02.11
> 
> Հայաստում այս օրերին կաթնամթերքի գների բարձրացում է նկատվում։
> 
> «Հայկական ժամամանակ» օրաթերթի տեղեկացմամբ՝ կաթնամթերքի շուկայի հիմնական արտադրողներից «Մարիաննա» ընկերությունը խանութներին նոր գնացուցակ է ուղարկել։ Ըստ այդմ՝ ընկերության կաթնամթերքի տեսականու առաքման գները բարձրացել են 10 տոկոսով։ Իսկ կես կիլոգրամանոց թթվասերի առաքման գինը նախկին 360 դրամի փոխարեն 400-ի կհասցվի։
> 
> Թանկացումներից զերծ չի մնա «Աշտարակ կաթ» ընկերությունը։
> 
> ...


չեմ հավատում… սուտ կլնի… կարելի ա ասել գների adjustment ա լինում

----------


## Zodiac

Իսկ ինչից եք ենթադրում,որ Լեվոնենց գալուց ավեելի լավ կապրենք:Խնդրում եմ մանրամասն հիմնավորեք:Ինչես ասում են «գդե գառանտիյա»...

----------

Adriano (24.02.2011)

----------


## Adriano

> Իսկ ինչից եք ենթադրում,որ Լեվոնենց գալուց ավեելի լավ կապրենք:Խնդրում եմ մանրամասն հիմնավորեք:Ինչես ասում են «գդե գառանտիյա»...


Այ մարդ մարդիկ նորից հոգևոր հաղթանակներ են ցանկանում, 1991 թվականին հոգևորով եկան իշխանության, հոգևորով հեռացան, հոգևորով էլ հետ են գալու:

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ ինչից եք ենթադրում,որ Լեվոնենց գալուց ավեելի լավ կապրենք:Խնդրում եմ մանրամասն հիմնավորեք:Ինչես ասում են «գդե գառանտիյա»...


Կարևոր չի, թե ով ա նստում էդ աթոռներին, կարևորն էն ա, որ ոչ թե գալիս նստում են, այլ ժողովուրդն ա բերում նստացնում, ու որ պահին ուզում ա հանում լարում ա էդ աթոռից էլ, երկրից էլ: Էս պահին ժողովուրդը չի ուզում էս բռնապետությանը, ուրեմն պետքա հանի սրանց անկախ ամեն ինչից: Իսկ ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում էդ գառանտյան, քո ասած: Աբսուրդ ա էդ իմ համար, ի՞նչ գառանտյա: Գառանտյան թող տեխնիկայի խանութները տան իրանց ապրանքների համար:

----------

Արշակ (24.02.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> Այ մարդ մարդիկ նորից հոգևոր հաղթանակներ են ցանկանում, 1991 թվականին հոգևորով եկան իշխանության, հոգևորով հեռացան, հոգևորով էլ հետ են գալու:


Մանրամասնի ասածդ: Ո՞ւմ նկատի ունես, որ հոգևոր հաղթանակներ են ցանկանում: Ի՞նչ ես խոսում: Քո համար մարդու իրավունքների համար արյուն թափելը հոգևոր ա՞, բա ի՞նչ ես ուզում, որ 2000 դրամ աշխատավարձ բարձրացնելու համար մարդիկ գնան արյուն թափե՞ն:

----------

Chuk (24.02.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ինչից եք ենթադրում,որ Լեվոնենց գալուց ավեելի լավ կապրենք:Խնդրում եմ մանրամասն հիմնավորեք:Ինչես ասում են «գդե գառանտիյա»...


Գիշերը երազումս եմ տեսնում, իսկ իմ երազները գեշ խասյաթ ունեն. իրականություն են դառնում  :Yes:

----------

murmushka (25.02.2011)

----------


## Adriano

Կուկ ջան ասածս նա է, որ իրավիճակը լրիվ նույնանում է 1991 թվականի հետ, երբ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը իր թայֆայով, որի մեջ մտնում էին այժմյա իշխանական այլանդակությունները ՀՀ անկախացման և ԼՂՀ խնդիրներով կապված եկան իշխանության, ասեցին անկախություն, լսեցին անկախություն, անկախությունը վայելեցին թքելով ժողովրդի վրա, որոնց ուժերով, որոնց արյունով եկան փող ուտելու: Հիմա իրավիճակը նորից նույնա, էլի ահավոր վիճակա, ու նորից իրենք, նորից նույն թմով: Ժողովուրդը երբեք չի մոռանա ԼՂՀ հակամարտության տակ իրենց պարզաբանմամբ վաթարագույն իրավիճակը, սակայն իրենք արդեն հասցրել էին միլիոններ կուտակել: Աjնուհետև հիշենք մեր հարգարժան Վանոյին, որը մխրճված լինելով բազմաթիվ սպանություններում, թալանում ուղղակի այս չիշխանության օգնությամբ փախավ երկրից, հիմա Վանոն նորից հերոսանում է: Եվ հիշենք այն խոստումները , որ Լևոնենք տալիս էին լավա լինելու, հա լավա լինելու, մարդիկ սովից մեռնում էին , երբ իրենք թալան էին անում: Եվ վերջապես ընտրակեղծիքները , որոնք իրականացվեցին նրանց կողմից և հիմք դրեցին նոր որակի, կարգի ավազակապետության ձևավորմանը: Հիմա այսքանից հետո, նորից եկել են էս խեղճ ժողովրդին դեմ են տվել բա եկեք մեր հետևից երկիրը վատա: Մեզ պետք են այնպիսի երաշխիքներ, որ նորից չեն գլու ու ասեն գիտեք ինչ ժողովուրդ վիճակը խառնա սպասեք, սպասեք, որ մի օր ասենք մարդավարի եք ապրելու: Տնտեսական քաղաքականություն եք մշակել բարի եղեք ասել, թե ինչ է լինելու, երբ, ինչքան ժամկետում, ինչքան: Ես վախենում եմ գան իշխանության ու նորից չգնան, դա է ողջ տրամաբանությունը:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան ասածս նա է, որ իրավիճակը լրիվ նույնանում է 1991 թվականի հետ, երբ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը իր թայֆայով, որի մեջ մտնում էին այժմյա իշխանական այլանդակությունները ՀՀ անկախացման և ԼՂՀ խնդիրներով կապված եկան իշխանության, ասեցին անկախություն, լսեցին անկախություն, անկախությունը վայելեցին թքելով ժողովրդի վրա, որոնց ուժերով, որոնց արյունով եկան փող ուտելու: Հիմա իրավիճակը նորից նույնա, էլի ահավոր վիճակա, ու նորից իրենք, նորից նույն թմով: Ժողովուրդը երբեք չի մոռանա ԼՂՀ հակամարտության տակ իրենց պարզաբանմամբ վաթարագույն իրավիճակը, սակայն իրենք արդեն հասցրել էին միլիոններ կուտակել: Աjնուհետև հիշենք մեր հարգարժան Վանոյին, որը մխրճված լինելով բազմաթիվ սպանություններում, թալանում ուղղակի այս չիշխանության օգնությամբ փախավ երկրից, հիմա Վանոն նորից հերոսանում է: Եվ հիշենք այն խոստումները , որ Լևոնենք տալիս էին լավա լինելու, հա լավա լինելու, մարդիկ սովից մեռնում էին , երբ իրենք թալան էին անում: Եվ վերջապես ընտրակեղծիքները , որոնք իրականացվեցին նրանց կողմից և հիմք դրեցին նոր որակի, կարգի ավազակապետության ձևավորմանը: Հիմա այսքանից հետո, նորից եկել են էս խեղճ ժողովրդին դեմ են տվել բա եկեք մեր հետևից երկիրը վատա: Մեզ պետք են այնպիսի երաշխիքներ, որ նորից չեն գլու ու ասեն գիտեք ինչ ժողովուրդ վիճակը խառնա սպասեք, սպասեք, որ մի օր ասենք մարդավարի եք ապրելու: Տնտեսական քաղաքականություն եք մշակել բարի եղեք ասել, թե ինչ է լինելու, երբ, ինչքան ժամկետում, ինչքան: Ես վախենում եմ գան իշխանության ու նորից չգնան, դա է ողջ տրամաբանությունը:


Ապեր դե դու նստի բառադիի հետ սպասի երաշխիքներին, որ կարողա մարդավարի ապրես, իսկ ես հիմա էլ եմ մարդավարի ապրում, ու թքած ունեմ 2000 դրամով աճած աշխատավարձի վրա, իմ համար մարդու արժանապատվությունը ավելի թանկ ա, անգին ա, բարձր արժեք ա, չգիտեմ՝ ոնց ասեմ, որ դու հասկանաս: Մի հատ հարց տամ քեզ. կուզեի՞ր 20.000 դոլար աշխատավարձ ստանայիր, բայց ամեն առավոտ գործի գնալուց մի հատ միլիցա կտցներ գլխիդ: Եթե ցավալու համար պետքա ասես՝ չէ, չէի ուզի, նախապես ասեմ, որ ցավոտ չի կտցնի, նենց պռոստը, թեթևի մեջ:

----------

davidus (24.02.2011)

----------


## Adriano

> Ապեր դե դու նստի բառադիի հետ սպասի երաշխիքներին, որ կարողա մարդավարի ապրես, իսկ ես հիմա էլ եմ մարդավարի ապրում, ու թքած ունեմ 2000 դրամով աճած աշխատավարձի վրա, իմ համար մարդու արժանապատվությունը ավելի թանկ ա, անգին ա, բարձր արժեք ա, չգիտեմ՝ ոնց ասեմ, որ դու հասկանաս: Մի հատ հարց տամ քեզ. կուզեի՞ր 20.000 դոլար աշխատավարձ ստանայիր, բայց ամեն առավոտ գործի գնալուց մի հատ միլիցա կտցներ գլխիդ: Եթե ցավալու համար պետքա ասես՝ չէ, չէի ուզի, նախապես ասեմ, որ ցավոտ չի կտցնի, նենց պռոստը, թեթևի մեջ:


Եղբայր իհարկե ես էլ չեմ ընդունում դա, ես էլ դու էլ ցանկանում ենք համակարգային փոփոխություն: Ողղակի ես վստահ չեմ, որ նրանք համակարգային փոփոխություն կանեն, դու վստահ ես: Իսկ իմ չվստահությունը հենց այնպես չի գալիս, եկեք խոստովանենք: Պարզ չի, որ ես չեմ ցանկանում ստանալ ասենք 1 մլն աշխատավարձ, բայց վախով ապրեմ: Ես տեսնում եմ իրավիճակը սենց, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսայանը պետք է դուրս քշի սրանց, այնուհետև ինքը իշխանության պետք է չգա: Նա պետք է կազմակերպի համազգային դատական ժողով, որին կներկայացվեն թե ներկայիս ավազակապետության, թե 1991-ից հետո ստեղծվծ կրիմինալ դեմքերը, նրանցից պետք է առգրավվի ողջ հարստությունը, պետք է պատժվեն տարբեր հանցանքների համար: Այնուհետև պետք է ստեղծվի խորհուրդ, որը կսկսի զբաղվել երկրի կառավարման համակարգի փոփոխությամբ: Այնուհետև բանակի օգնությամբ պետք է իրականացվեն ազատ անկախ թափանցիկ պառլամենտական ընտրություններ, որոնց պետք է ներկայացված չլինեն նախկին և այժմյա կառավարման օղակները: Սա պետք է արվի կոնկրետ ժամկետներում, պետք է Լևոնենք նշեն որ ժամկետներում, երբ, ոնց:

----------


## Kuk

> Եղբայր իհարկե ես էլ չեմ ընդունում դա, ես էլ դու էլ ցանկանում ենք համակարգային փոփոխություն: Ողղակի ես վստահ չեմ, որ նրանք համակարգային փոփոխություն կանեն, դու վստահ ես: Իսկ իմ չվստահությունը հենց այնպես չի գալիս, եկեք խոստովանենք: Պարզ չի, որ ես չեմ ցանկանում ստանալ ասենք 1 մլն աշխատավարձ, բայց վախով ապրեմ: Ես տեսնում եմ իրավիճակը սենց, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսայանը պետք է դուրս քշի սրանց, այնուհետև ինքը իշխանության պետք է չգա: Նա պետք է կազմակերպի համազգային դատական ժողով, որին կներկայացվեն թե ներկայիս ավազակապետության, թե 1991-ից հետո ստեղծվծ կրիմինալ դեմքերը, նրանցից պետք է առգրավվի ողջ հարստությունը, պետք է պատժվեն տարբեր հանցանքների համար: Այնուհետև պետք է ստեղծվի խորհուրդ, որը կսկսի զբաղվել երկրի կառավարման համակարգի փոփոխությամբ: Այնուհետև բանակի օգնությամբ պետք է իրականացվեն ազատ անկախ թափանցիկ պառլամենտական ընտրություններ, որոնց պետք է ներկայացված չլինեն նախկին և այժմյա կառավարման օղակները: Սա պետք է արվի կոնկրետ ժամկետներում, պետք է Լևոնենք նշեն որ ժամկետներում, երբ, ոնց:


Հեքիաթ :LOL:  

1. Համազգային դատական ժողովն ի՞նչ ա :Huh:  
2. Բանակը երկրի արտաքին վտանգը չեզոքացնելու համար ա, ոչ թե երկրի ներսում ընտրական գործընթացներին մասնակցելու:

----------


## Adriano

> Հեքիաթ 
> 
> 1. Համազգային դատական ժողովն ի՞նչ ա 
> 2. Բանակը երկրի արտաքին վտանգը չեզոքացնելու համար ա, ոչ թե երկրի ներսում ընտրական գործընթացներին մասնակցելու:


Չհասկացա էս ինչ վերաբերմունքա, հեքիաթը որնա, հիմա ով որ Լևոնականներին հակառակ բանա ասւմ ասում ե հեքիաթ, ճիշտա համազգայինդատական ժողով բան չկա ուղղակի ցանկանում էի շեշտել, որ առանց ինքնամաքրման նոր պապագա ստեղծել չի լինի, իսկ բանակը պետք է դեր խաղա քանզի ես մեկա չեմ վստահում ազատ արդար ընտրություն ասածին, մեկը ուժով պետքէ սրանց ուշքի բերի, իսկ ամենալավ ուժը էն երիտասարդներն են, որոնք այժմ ծառայում են բանակում, որոնք պայքարում են հանուն նոր կարգերի եգիպտոսում, Լիբիայում, ընդհանուր իմաստով:

----------


## Kuk

> Չհասկացա էս ինչ վերաբերմունքա, հեքիաթը որնա, հիմա ով որ Լևոնականներին հակառակ բանա ասւմ ասում ե հեքիաթ, ճիշտա համազգայինդատական ժողով բան չկա ուղղակի ցանկանում էի շեշտել, որ առանց ինքնամաքրման նոր պապագա ստեղծել չի լինի, իսկ բանակը պետք է դեր խաղա քանզի ես մեկա չեմ վստահում ազատ արդար ընտրություն ասածին, մեկը ուժով պետքէ սրանց ուշքի բերի, իսկ ամենալավ ուժը էն երիտասարդներն են, որոնք այժմ ծառայում են բանակում, որոնք պայքարում են հանուն նոր կարգերի եգիպտոսում, Լիբիայում, ընդհանուր իմաստով:


Ես նշել էի, թե որն ա հեքիաթը, ու էլի շարունակում եմ պնդել, որ էս գրառումդ ևս հեքիաթի ժանրից ա :LOL:  Համազգային դատական ժողովը հեքիաթ ա, քաղաքական ուժերի ինքնամաքրվելը հեքիաթ ա: Ու սնեց քո գրածները հիմնականում հեքիաթներ են, ինձ համար: Դու ուզում ես լուրջ դեմքով ինչ որ բան գրես, ստացվում ա դա անել, բայց կարդացողը չի կարում նույն ձև լուրջ դեմքով դա կարդա: Ժողովուրդը պետքա մաքրի քաղաքական դաշտը, երկրից լարի հանցագործ քաղաքական գործիչներին, պաշտոններից տշի հղփացած օլիգարխներին և այլն: Եթե ժողովուրդը դա չանի, հաստատ իրանք իրանց ոչ պաշտոնից են տշելու, ոչ երկրից են լարելու, ոչ էլ «համազագային դատական ժողով» են կազմակերպելու ::}:

----------


## davidus

> .....իրավիճակը լրիվ նույնանում է 1991 թվականի հետ, երբ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը իր թայֆայով, որի մեջ մտնում էին այժմյա իշխանական այլանդակությունները *ՀՀ անկախացման և ԼՂՀ խնդիրներով կապված եկան իշխանության,* ասեցին անկախություն, լսեցին անկախություն, անկախությունը վայելեցին թքելով ժողովրդի վրա, որոնց ուժերով, որոնց արյունով եկան փող ուտելու:


Ընկեր, էս գրածդ նույնիսկ ես եմ համարում իրականության խեղաթյուրում։ Էս ի՞նչ էս գրել։ «ՀՀ անկախացման և ԼՂՀ խնդիրներ»-ը ո՞րն ա։ Ընենց ես գրել, ոնց որ էդ խնդիրները պատրվակ էին ՀՀՇ-ի համար սովետից իշխանությունը *զավթելու*....  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (24.02.2011), Kuk (24.02.2011), Շինարար (24.02.2011)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ընկեր, էս գրածդ նույնիսկ ես եմ համարում իրականության խեղաթյուրում։ Էս ի՞նչ էս գրել։ «ՀՀ անկախացման և ԼՂՀ խնդիրներ»-ը ո՞րն ա։ Ընենց ես գրել, ոնց որ էդ խնդիրները պատրվակ էին ՀՀՇ-ի համար սովետից իշխանությունը *զավթելու*....


Դավ ջան, իսկ կարող է՞.
1. Անկախության ու Ղարաբաղի հարցը չլիներ ու իրենք էլի գային իշխանության;
2. էկան իշխանության նաև հանուն հայ ժողովրդի պայծառ ապագայի;
3. Գործով ցույց տվեցին, որ առնվազն թքած չունեն ժողովրդի վրա: 

Իրականում հանգիստ խղճով կարելի է ասել, որ նույն քոլի բիբարն են, ուղղակի հիմիկվա հեքիաթի բարի փերիները իրենք են, իրենց երեք տարվա դեմագոգիայով հանդերձ:

----------


## davidus

> Դավ ջան, իսկ կարող է՞.
> 1. Անկախության ու Ղարաբաղի հարցը չլիներ ու իրենք էլի գային իշխանության;
> 2. էկան իշխանության նաև հանուն հայ ժողովրդի պայծառ ապագայի;
> 3. Գործով ցույց տվեցին, որ առնվազն թքած չունեն ժողովրդի վրա: 
> 
> Իրականում հանգիստ խղճով կարելի է ասել, որ նույն քոլի բիբարն են, ուղղակի հիմիկվա հեքիաթի բարի փերիները իրենք են, իրենց երեք տարվա դեմագոգիայով հանդերձ:


Վիճապ ջան. 
1. անկախությունը չլիներ, ես էսօր երևի ռայկոմի կոմսոմոլի քարտուղար լինեի...  :Jpit: 
2. հաստատ շարժառիթը իշխանություն զավթելը չէր, ոչ էլ լափելը,
3. ախորժակը ուտելուց ա բացվում, Վիշապ ջան, մեկ-մեկ երկրորդ շունչ ա բացվում, ու պահի տակ հասկանում ես, որ էլ չես կարա չուտես։ Էդ ա...

Որ նույն քոլի են, էդ կասկած չկա, բայց ի սկզբանե «բանի» տեղը անկախության ու Ղարաբաղի հարցն էր, պայքարը գաղափարական էր։ Մեռնեմ չեմ հավատա, որ վանոն սկզբից էլ ալան-թալանի մտքով ա մտել շարժման մեջ։ Մարդու ձեռքը իշխանություն տուր, ու նայի, տես թե ոնց ա միանգամից փոխվում։

----------

Tig (25.02.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

*Ադրիանոյին ու Բառռադուն*

ումի՞ց եք երաշխիք ուզում, ֆորումի մասնակիցների՞ց… իրանք ձեզ չեն կարող տալ… ոչ ոք էլ չի կարող տալ… ձեր երաշխիքը ձեր ակտիվությունն ա… ռիսկ պտի անեք… չեք ուզում ռիսկի դիմել ուրեմն գնացեք խոպան, գնալով վատանալու ա վիճակը…

Սերոժին որ ընտրում էիք, ինչ որ մեկը ձեզ երաշխիք տվե՞ց

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիճապ ջան. 
> 1. անկախությունը չլիներ, ես էսօր երևի ռայկոմի կոմսոմոլի քարտուղար լինեի... 
> 2. հաստատ շարժառիթը իշխանություն զավթելը չէր, ոչ էլ լափելը,
> 3. ախորժակը ուտելուց ա բացվում, Վիշապ ջան, մեկ-մեկ երկրորդ շունչ ա բացվում, ու պահի տակ հասկանում ես, որ էլ չես կարա չուտես։ Էդ ա...
> 
> Որ նույն քոլի են, էդ կասկած չկա, բայց ի սկզբանե «բանի» տեղը անկախության ու Ղարաբաղի հարցն էր, պայքարը գաղափարական էր։ Մեռնեմ չեմ հավատա, որ վանոն սկզբից էլ ալան-թալանի մտքով ա մտել շարժման մեջ։ Մարդու ձեռքը իշխանություն տուր, ու նայի, տես թե ոնց ա միանգամից փոխվում։


Գուցե ճիշտ ես: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ ոչ մեկը առանց հստակ իր ապագա տեղը պատկերացնելու գլխից մեծ գործեր չի բռնացնում: Հանուն համամարդկային նպատակների մարտնչելու վեհ ու պայծառ ցանկությունների մասին գրված են Ավետարանում ու էլի մի քանի ռոմանտիկ գրողների պատմվածքներում: Իսկ որ գրված են, դեռ չի նշանակում որ հենց այդպես էլ եղել է, համենայն դեպս ես դեռ կենդանի այդպիսի մեկին չեմ հանդիպել:

----------


## Վիշապ

> *Ադրիանոյին ու Բառռադուն*
> 
> ումի՞ց եք երաշխիք ուզում, ֆորումի մասնակիցների՞ց… իրանք ձեզ չեն կարող տալ… ոչ ոք էլ չի կարող տալ… ձեր երաշխիքը ձեր ակտիվությունն ա… ռիսկ պտի անեք… չեք ուզում ռիսկի դիմել ուրեմն գնացեք խոպան, գնալով վատանալու ա վիճակը…
> 
> Սերոժին որ ընտրում էիք, ինչ որ մեկը ձեզ երաշխիք տվե՞ց


Մեֆ, համաձայն չե՞ս, որ քաղաքական գործիչները գոնե պիտի հավատ ներշնչեն, որ հասարակ քաղաքացիները «ախմախ» հարցեր չտան:

----------

davidus (24.02.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, համաձայն չե՞ս, որ քաղաքական գործիչները գոնե պիտի հավատ ներշնչեն, որ հասարակ քաղաքացիները «ախմախ» հարցեր չտան:


համաձայն եմ բայց ինչքան էլ ներշնչի մեկ ա "ախմախ" հարց տալու են, համաշխարհային փորձն ա ցույց տալիս ու ես սա լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում… իսկ "ախմախ" հարցերն ունեն "ախմախ" պատասխաններ…

----------


## Վիշապ

> համաձայն եմ բայց ինչքան էլ ներշնչի մեկ ա "ախմախ" հարց տալու են, համաշխարհային փորձն ա ցույց տալիս ու ես սա լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում… իսկ "ախմախ" հարցերն ունեն "ախմախ" պատասխաններ…


Չէ Մեֆ ջան: Նորմալ դեպքերում հասարակ քաղաքացիները հարիֆ-հարիֆ հավատում են, իսկ «ախմախ» հարցեր տալիս են իշխանափոխությունից հետո, օրինակ թե՝ «բա ընչի՞ սենց եղավ :Huh: »... :Jpit:  Իսկ հիմա հարիֆ-հարիֆ հավատալու պահը բաց է թողնվել ու էկել է ախմախ հարցեր տալու ժամանակը:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (25.02.2011)

----------


## Adriano

> *Ադրիանոյին ու Բառռադուն*
> 
> ումի՞ց եք երաշխիք ուզում, ֆորումի մասնակիցների՞ց… իրանք ձեզ չեն կարող տալ… ոչ ոք էլ չի կարող տալ… ձեր երաշխիքը ձեր ակտիվությունն ա… ռիսկ պտի անեք… չեք ուզում ռիսկի դիմել ուրեմն գնացեք խոպան, գնալով վատանալու ա վիճակը…
> 
> Սերոժին որ ընտրում էիք, ինչ որ մեկը ձեզ երաշխիք տվե՞ց


Կոնկրետ ես իհարկե ձեզնից և ոչ մեկից երաշխիք չեմ ցանկանում, քննարկվող թեմայում ես առաջ եմ քաշում իմ տեսակետը: Ընդհանուր հաշվով վերցրած որևէ խոսք չի կարելի համարել սխալ քանի չի ապացուցված հակառակը: Ես ասեմ մի ճշմարտացի բան ոչ այս, ոչ նախորդ, ոչ դրա նախորդ նախագահական ընտրություններում ես ձայն չեմ տվել ոչ քոչարյանին, ոչ էլ էս սերժանտին, ես մեկ անգամ քվիարկել եմ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի օգտին, իսկ մյուս դեպքերում կամ չեմ գնացել, կամ ոչ ոքին էլ չեմ քվեարկել:
Ուրեմն ոչ մեկին չեմ դատում, ներկայացնում եմ փաստերը: Ես ուղղակի փորձում եմ ասել, որ կա հասարակության մի շերտ, որ արդեն հոգնելա հավայի խոստումներից ու դրանց էլ պայքարին ներգրավելու համար պետք են առավել առարկայական մոտեցումներ: Առավել համոզիչ փաստեր, այն բանի համար, որ նոր եկողները չեն կրկնի անկախությունից հետո ստեղծված իրավիճակը: Հա հասկանում ենք, որ չկա խոսքի ազատություն, չկա մարդու տարրական իրավունքների պաշտպանություն, չկա ապրուստ, առկա է ԼՂՀ խնդիրը, մեծ չափերի հասնող պետական պարտքը, դրանք նորություն չեն, անկախությունից հետո նորություն չեն ալան թալանները, սպանությունները, տեռորը սեփական ժողովրդի դեմ, ընտրակեղծիքները կառավարման համակարգի գրեթե բոլոր օղակներում: Հիմա ասածս միայն մի բանա , որ եթե ՀՀՇ-ն ցականումա , որ իր հետևից էլ ավելի շատ մարդ գնա պետք է սկսի հենց իրենից, այսինքն պատասխանատվության կանչի բոլոր նրանց ովքեր խառնված են մութ գործերի մեջ, իսկ սրանց հախից շատ ավելի արագ կգան դրանից հետո: 
Ինչ ասեմ ես չեմ ասում դուք սխալ եք, ես ճիշտ եմ, բոլորս էլ ինչ-որ մասով ճիշտ ենք:

----------

xaladilnick (04.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ Մեֆ ջան: *Նորմալ դեպքերում հասարակ քաղաքացիները հարիֆ-հարիֆ հավատում են, իսկ «ախմախ» հարցեր տալիս են իշխանափոխությունից հետո*, օրինակ թե՝ «բա ընչի՞ սենց եղավ»... Իսկ հիմա հարիֆ-հարիֆ հավատալու պահը բաց է թողնվել ու էկել է ախմախ հարցեր տալու ժամանակը:


Վիշ ջան, բա էս ինչի՞ են հիմիկվանից տալիս "ախմախ" հարցերը… թող սպասեն իշխանափոխությունից հետո տան… 

Վիշ, համաձայնվի երաշխիք պահանջելը ախմախություն ա, անգամ եթե ազգովի ես պահանջում…

----------

Kuk (24.02.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կոնկրետ ես իհարկե ձեզնից և ոչ մեկից երաշխիք չեմ ցանկանում, քննարկվող թեմայում ես առաջ եմ քաշում իմ տեսակետը: Ընդհանուր հաշվով վերցրած որևէ խոսք չի կարելի համարել սխալ քանի չի ապացուցված հակառակը: Ես ասեմ մի ճշմարտացի բան ոչ այս, ոչ նախորդ, ոչ դրա նախորդ նախագահական ընտրություններում ես ձայն չեմ տվել ոչ քոչարյանին, ոչ էլ էս սերժանտին, ես մեկ անգամ քվիարկել եմ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի օգտին, իսկ մյուս դեպքերում կամ չեմ գնացել, կամ ոչ ոքին էլ չեմ քվեարկել:
> Ուրեմն ոչ մեկին չեմ դատում, ներկայացնում եմ փաստերը: *Ես ուղղակի փորձում եմ ասել, որ կա հասարակության մի շերտ, որ արդեն հոգնելա հավայի խոստումներից ու դրանց էլ պայքարին ներգրավելու համար պետք են առավել առարկայական մոտեցումներ:* Առավել համոզիչ փաստեր, այն բանի համար, որ նոր եկողները չեն կրկնի անկախությունից հետո ստեղծված իրավիճակը: Հա հասկանում ենք, որ չկա խոսքի ազատություն, չկա մարդու տարրական իրավունքների պաշտպանություն, չկա ապրուստ, առկա է ԼՂՀ խնդիրը, մեծ չափերի հասնող պետական պարտքը, դրանք նորություն չեն, անկախությունից հետո նորություն չեն ալան թալանները, սպանությունները, տեռորը սեփական ժողովրդի դեմ, ընտրակեղծիքները կառավարման համակարգի գրեթե բոլոր օղակներում: Հիմա ասածս միայն մի բանա , որ եթե *ՀՀՇ-ն ցականումա* , որ իր հետևից էլ ավելի շատ մարդ գնա պետք է սկսի հենց իրենից, այսինքն պատասխանատվության կանչի բոլոր նրանց ովքեր խառնված են մութ գործերի մեջ, իսկ սրանց հախից շատ ավելի արագ կգան դրանից հետո: 
> Ինչ ասեմ ես չեմ ասում դուք սխալ եք, ես ճիշտ եմ, բոլորս էլ ինչ-որ մասով ճիշտ ենք:


օրինակ ո՞րն ա քո համար "առավել առարկայական մոտեցումը"

ՀՀՇ-ն չի ցականում, այլ ՀԱԿ-ում գտնվող ուժերը

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ջան, բա էս ինչի՞ են հիմիկվանից տալիս "ախմախ" հարցերը… թող սպասեն իշխանափոխությունից հետո տան…


Մեֆ, երկրորդ նախադասությունն էլ կարդա, կիմանաս :Wink: 




> Վիշ, համաձայնվի երաշխիք պահանջելը ախմախություն ա, անգամ եթե ազգովի ես պահանջում…


 Իհարկե ախմախություն ա, բայց նշանակում է, որ մարդիկ չեն հավատում, ինչը վատ նշան է: Օրինակ մենք ահագին ուշ ջոկեցինք, որ Լենինը կազյոլ էր, բայց ժամանակին մարդիկ իրեն հավատում էին ու ահագին յուղ վառոցի եղավ: Ջոկու՞մ ես:

----------


## davidus

> Գուցե ճիշտ ես: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ ոչ մեկը առանց հստակ իր ապագա տեղը պատկերացնելու գլխից մեծ գործեր չի բռնացնում: Հանուն համամարդկային նպատակների մարտնչելու վեհ ու պայծառ ցանկությունների մասին գրված են Ավետարանում ու էլի մի քանի ռոմանտիկ գրողների պատմվածքներում: Իսկ որ գրված են, դեռ չի նշանակում որ հենց այդպես էլ եղել է, համենայն դեպս ես դեռ կենդանի այդպիսի մեկին չեմ հանդիպել:


Վիշապ ջան, բացարձակ համաձայն չեմ: Եռաբլուրում պառկած տղերքի կյանքի նպատակը հաստատ էնտեղ թաղված լինելը չի եղել: Գնացել են, ու հենց գաղափարի համար են զոհվել: Քաղաքականության մեջ էլ են նման լուսավոր դեմքեր հանդիպում, բայց ցավող չեն դիմանում կամ իրենց արանքից հանում են:

----------

Tig (25.02.2011), Շինարար (24.02.2011)

----------


## Zodiac

Ժողովուրդ ջան,մինչև իմ հարցը «գարանտիյա»-երաշխիքի վերաբերյալ ապուշ հարց համարելը, մտածենք,թե հնարավոր է արդյոք իշխանության ձգտող ուժից նախորոք երախիքներ պահանջել:
 Օրինակ-մշտապես գործող ,ՄԻԱՅՆ բոլոր մեծ ընդդիմադիր ուժերին մշտապես հասանելի հեռուստատեսության շուրջօրյա պարտադիր գոյության մասին ՀՍՏԱԿ օրենք:Սահմանադրորեն :ՈՒրիշ մի քանի կարևորդ օրենքներ էլ կարելի մտածել:
ՈՒ թող որ դրանց խախտումը ավտոմատ  համարվի ՕՐԵՆՔՈՎ հայրենիքի դավաճանություն և լեգետիմության կորուստ:
 Ու թող որ նախորոք ստորագրեն, հետո նոր իշխանությանը հավակնեն, թե չէ խարիզմա, ճարտասանություն, 9876 քայլ.......Ըտենց կտերով «դաժե» ամերիկայում են մեկ-մեկ ֆռռցնում:
 Ձեր կարծիքը.....

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, երկրորդ նախադասությունն էլ կարդա, կիմանաս
> 
> *Իհարկե ախմախություն ա, բայց նշանակում է, որ մարդիկ չեն հավատում, ինչը վատ նշան է:* Օրինակ մենք ահագին ուշ ջոկեցինք, որ Լենինը կազյոլ էր, բայց ժամանակին մարդիկ իրեն հավատում էին ու ահագին յուղ վառոցի եղավ: Ջոկու՞մ ես:


բայց չես կարող սխալ բան անել-իմանալով որ սխալ ես անում, կամ քո սկզբմունքներին դեմ է- միայն մարդկանց վստահությունը շահելու համար, որ հետո էլ նրանց վստահությունը ծառայեցնես քո իրական նպատակների համար որքան էլ որ դրանք ազնիվ լինեն… դրան ասում են խաբել…

----------

Վիշապ (25.02.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժողովուրդ ջան,մինչև իմ հարցը «գարանտիյա»-երաշխիքի վերաբերյալ ապուշ հարց համարելը, մտածենք,թե հնարավոր է արդյոք իշխանության ձգտող ուժից նախորոք երախիքներ պահանջել:
>  Օրինակ-մշտապես գործող ,ՄԻԱՅՆ բոլոր մեծ ընդդիմադիր ուժերին մշտապես հասանելի հեռուստատեսության շուրջօրյա պարտադիր գոյության մասին ՀՍՏԱԿ օրենք:Սահմանադրորեն :ՈՒրիշ մի քանի կարևորդ օրենքներ էլ կարելի մտածել:
> ՈՒ թող որ դրանց խախտումը ավտոմատ  համարվի ՕՐԵՆՔՈՎ հայրենիքի դավաճանություն և լեգետիմության կորուստ:
>  Ու թող որ նախորոք ստորագրեն, հետո նոր իշխանությանը հավակնեն, թե չէ խարիզմա, ճարտասանություն, 9876 քայլ.......Ըտենց կտերով «դաժե» ամերիկայում են մեկ-մեկ ֆռռցնում:
>  Ձեր կարծիքը.....


ապեր… մի հատ ծանոթացի թե ինչի համար են պայքարում հետո հարցեր տուր պատասխանենք… բայց երաշխիք չկա… յոք, նիխտ… իսկականից եմ ասում… լուրջ…

*միակ գարանտը դա ժողովրդի ակտիվությունն ա*… աշխարհում մենակ դա ա բաներ փոխում… էն էլ 100% չի… 70% ա

----------

murmushka (25.02.2011)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, բացարձակ համաձայն չեմ: Եռաբլուրում պառկած տղերքի կյանքի նպատակը հաստատ էնտեղ թաղված լինելը չի եղել: Գնացել են, ու հենց գաղափարի համար են զոհվել: Քաղաքականության մեջ էլ են նման լուսավոր դեմքեր հանդիպում, բայց ցավող չեն դիմանում կամ իրենց արանքից հանում են:


Դավ ջան, ինձ թվում է, դու լավ հասկանում ես ճառ ասողների ու գործողություն կատարողների տարբերությունը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> բայց չես կարող սխալ բան անել-իմանալով որ սխալ ես անում, կամ քո սկզբմունքներին դեմ է- միայն մարդկանց վստահությունը շահելու համար, որ հետո էլ նրանց վստահությունը ծառայեցնես քո իրական նպատակների համար որքան էլ որ դրանք ազնիվ լինեն… դրան ասում են խաբել…


Մեֆ ջան, մի հատ մեծ շնորհակալություն: Իսկ ո՞վ է ասում, որ չի կարելի խաբել և չեն խաբում:  :Wink:  Օրինակ Լևոնի հավաքած ժողովդրի քանի՞ տոկոսն է Ղարաբաղի ցավով եկել ու հավաքվել, որ Լևոնը Ղարաբաղի թեմային նվիրում է իր ելույթի կեսից ավելին: Լուսավորու՞մ է մարդկանց: Չէ մի: :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (25.02.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, մի հատ մեծ շնորհակալություն: Իսկ ո՞վ է ասում, որ չի կարելի խաբել և չեն խաբում:  Օրինակ Լևոնի հավաքած ժողովդրի քանի՞ տոկոսն է Ղարաբաղի ցավով եկել ու հավաքվել, որ Լևոնը Ղարաբաղի թեմային նվիրում է իր ելույթի կեսից ավելին: Լուսավորու՞մ է մարդկանց: Չէ մի:


Վիշ ջան, Ղարաբաղի հարցը ամենաազդեցիկ հարցն ա մեր երկրի ներքին և արտաքին քաղաքականության մեջ… եթե ժողովրդի 100% անգամ մտածի որ դա տենց չի, մեկ ա դրանից բան չի փոխվի Վիշ ջան… էսօր Հայաստանը շատ բաներ իրան թույլ չի կարող տալ հենց դրա պատճառով… էդքան տարրօրինակ ու աբսուրդ չի Ղարաբաղի խնդիրը դասել մեր երկրի ամենակարևոր խնդիրների շարքում… 

… դժբախտաբար եթե Ղարաբաղին մի բան եղավ, շատ բան կարա փոխվի ու դեպի վատը… շատ վատը… էդ անիվը հետ պտտեցնելու համար մեզ երևի էլի մի 100 տարի պետք լինի… չեմ չափազանցնում ուղղակի տենց եմ մտածում… հիմա եթե Լևոնը դրան մեծ կարևորություն ա տալիս ուրեմն պտի բացատրի թե ինչու… բա որն ա ճիշտը Վիշ ջան… գա ասի "ժողովուրդ ինչի՞ց եք ուզում խոսենք" մենք էլ ասենք "իշխանափոխություն, ղրղզանալ Լիբիանալ" ինքն էլ ասի գնացինք… առանց հավատալու… 

ապեր քաղաքակնության մեջ միշտ էլ եղել են ու կան մարդիկ որոնք ասում են այն ինչ ժողովուրդն ուզում է լսել ու իրանց համար էդքան էլ էական չի թե դա որքանով է պրագմատիկ… իրանց օրակարգն ուրիշ ա…դրանք վատ քաղաքական գործիչներն են… լավերը նրանք են որոնք իրենց գաղափարներն ու սկզբմունքները ներկայացնում են ժողովրդին ու պայքարում որ դրանք ընդունվի ժողովրդի կողմից…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ջան, Ղարաբաղի հարցը ամենաազդեցիկ հարցն ա մեր երկրի ներքին և արտաքին քաղաքականության մեջ… եթե ժողովրդի 100% անգամ մտածի որ դա տենց չի, մեկ ա դրանից բան չի փոխվի Վիշ ջան… էսօր Հայաստանը շատ բաներ իրան թույլ չի կարող տալ հենց դրա պատճառով… էդքան տարրօրինակ ու աբսուրդ չի Ղարաբաղի խնդիրը դասել մեր երկրի ամենակարևոր խնդիրների շարքում… 
> 
> … դժբախտաբար եթե Ղարաբաղին մի բան եղավ, շատ բան կարա փոխվի ու դեպի վատը… շատ վատը… էդ անիվը հետ պտտեցնելու համար մեզ երևի էլի մի 100 տարի պետք լինի… չեմ չափազանցնում ուղղակի տենց եմ մտածում… հիմա եթե Լևոնը դրան մեծ կարևորություն ա տալիս ուրեմն պտի բացատրի թե ինչու… բա որն ա ճիշտը Վիշ ջան… գա ասի "ժողովուրդ ինչի՞ց եք ուզում խոսենք" մենք էլ ասենք "իշխանափոխություն, ղրղզանալ Լիբիանալ" ինքն էլ ասի գնացինք… առանց հավատալու… 
> 
> ապեր քաղաքակնության մեջ միշտ էլ եղել են ու կան մարդիկ որոնք ասում են այն ինչ ժողովուրդն ուզում է լսել ու իրանց համար էդքան էլ էական չի թե դա որքանով է պրագմատիկ… իրանց օրակարգն ուրիշ ա…դրանք վատ քաղաքական գործիչներն են… լավերը նրանք են որոնք իրենց գաղափարներն ու սկզբմունքները ներկայացնում են ժողովրդին ու պայքարում որ դրանք ընդունվի ժողովրդի կողմից…


Էդ դու տենց ես կարծու՞մ, թե Լևոնին ես հավատում: Նայի, պարզապես նախադասություններ եմ գրում, իմ մտքերը չեն.
"Ղարաբաղի պատճառով մենք դեմոգրաֆիկ խնդիրներ ունենք և կունենանք: Դեմոգրաֆիկ խնդիրների պատճառով մենք կարող ենք կորցնել Ղարաբաղը: Հայաստանին պետք է կայնունություն, ներքին ցնցումները կարող են թուլացնել Հայաստանը և Ղարաբաղը նույնպես:
Անհապաղ պետք են արտահերթ ընտրություններ: "
Մեֆ, իսկ դու կարո՞ղ ես ձևակերպել խնդիր, և սահմանել խնդրի լուծման համար անհրաժեշտ գործողությունները:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վիշ ջան, Ղարաբաղի հարցը ամենաազդեցիկ հարցն ա մեր երկրի ներքին և արտաքին քաղաքականության մեջ… եթե ժողովրդի 100% անգամ մտածի որ դա տենց չի, մեկ ա դրանից բան չի փոխվի Վիշ ջան… էսօր Հայաստանը շատ բաներ իրան թույլ չի կարող տալ հենց դրա պատճառով… էդքան տարրօրինակ ու աբսուրդ չի Ղարաբաղի խնդիրը դասել մեր երկրի ամենակարևոր խնդիրների շարքում… 
> 
> … դժբախտաբար եթե Ղարաբաղին մի բան եղավ, շատ բան կարա փոխվի ու դեպի վատը… շատ վատը… էդ անիվը հետ պտտեցնելու համար մեզ երևի էլի մի 100 տարի պետք լինի… չեմ չափազանցնում ուղղակի տենց եմ մտածում… հիմա եթե Լևոնը դրան մեծ կարևորություն ա տալիս ուրեմն պտի բացատրի թե ինչու… բա որն ա ճիշտը Վիշ ջան… գա ասի "ժողովուրդ ինչի՞ց եք ուզում խոսենք" մենք էլ ասենք "իշխանափոխություն, ղրղզանալ Լիբիանալ" ինքն էլ ասի գնացինք… առանց հավատալու… 
> 
> ապեր քաղաքակնության մեջ միշտ էլ եղել են ու կան մարդիկ որոնք ասում են այն ինչ ժողովուրդն ուզում է լսել ու իրանց համար էդքան էլ էական չի թե դա որքանով է պրագմատիկ… իրանց օրակարգն ուրիշ ա…դրանք վատ քաղաքական գործիչներն են… լավերը նրանք են որոնք իրենց գաղափարներն ու սկզբմունքները ներկայացնում են ժողովրդին ու պայքարում որ դրանք ընդունվի ժողովրդի կողմից…


Ղարաբաղի հարցը չլիներ, քիթս կտրեմ, Լևոնը ուրիշ ատմազկա կմտածեր - նույնքան ազդեցիկ ու նշանակալի  :Wink:  Մեֆ ջոգի ինչ լավ կլինի, որ հաջորդ Աժ-ում Փոստանջյանի տեղը խոսքի Մուսինյանը լինի: Խածյա, կարող ա Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը լինի, որ դեմքի անիմաստ հայացքով մենակ ասի «պետք է վերականգնել սահմանդրական իրավունքը»:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ղարաբաղի հարցը չլիներ,* քիթս կտրեմ*, Լևոնը ուրիշ ատմազկա կմտածեր - նույնքան ազդեցիկ ու նշանակալի  Մեֆ ջոգի ինչ լավ կլինի, որ հաջորդ Աժ-ում Փոստանջյանի տեղը խոսքի Մուսինյանը լինի: Խածյա, կարող ա Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը լինի, որ դեմքի անիմաստ հայացքով մենակ ասի «պետք է վերականգնել սահմանդրական իրավունքը»:


ապեր, "քիթս կտրեմ"-ը համոզիչ չի… ցանկացած հայի քիթ որ կտրես կլինի նորմալ սիրուն քիթ… ուրիշ բան ասա… բայց հիմա կա էդ հարցը, ոնց ասենք չկա… կարանք մտածենք որ չկա ու մի հատ էլ հնարավոր պատճառ մտածենք որ կարող ա դրա խաթեր ատմազկա անի, ասենք … աբորտի արգելման հարցը… ու գնանք Մարտի 1-ի միտինգի չգնանք ինչա թե եթե ղարաբաղի հարցը չլիներ աբորտի հարցն էր լինելու… էս էն հառթուկ պատմությունն եղավ որ ասում"արա բա ինձ պետք ա ձեր հառթուկը"

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր, "քիթս կտրեմ"-ը համոզիչ չի… ցանկացած հայի քիթ որ կտրես կլինի նորմալ սիրուն քիթ… ուրիշ բան ասա… բայց հիմա կա էդ հարցը, ոնց ասենք չկա… կարանք մտածենք որ չկա ու մի հատ էլ հնարավոր պատճառ մտածենք որ կարող ա դրա խաթեր ատմազկա անի, ասենք … աբորտի արգելման հարցը… ու գնանք Մարտի 1-ի միտինգի չգնանք ինչա թե եթե ղարաբաղի հարցը չլիներ աբորտի հարցն էր լինելու… էս էն հառթուկ պատմությունն եղավ որ ասում"արա բա ինձ պետք ա ձեր հառթուկը"


Մեֆ, իմ քիթը ինչքան էլ կտրես պուճուր, սիրուն քիթ չի դառնա  :LOL: 

Ապեր, հեչ բան չլինի, թուրքի վտանգը վեշնիյա: Վախում ես մի բան չմտածեի՞նք: Գիտես չէ՞, վատ պարողին ինչն ա խանգարում: Աաաաաա.. թուրքերը մեզ կուտեն, խաղաղություն ամենեցուն: Հենա, Քադաֆին արդեն Ալ Ղաիդային ա մեղադրում, ալամ աշխարհի իմպերիալսիտներին, ծայրահեղ իսլամիստներին .. ում ուզես, բացի ինքը իրանից: Այ տենց էլ մենք - եթե բան անելու ցանկություն չկա, առիթ միշտ էլ կարելիա գտնել - հարցրու ուզածդ գործի կամ դասի չգնալ ցանկացողին:

Կարամ մենակ ընդունեմ, որ Ղարաբաղը մոշնի ատմազկայա: Էս էն ատմազկեն ա, որի դեմը խաղ չկա: Ատմազկեքի ատմազկեն ա: Տեսար չէ՞, մարդ բան չէր ասել, բայց Զուրաբյանը վերջին միտինգից ռեսկի հետո սռաշիլկեն մուղամով մեջտեղ հանեց:

----------


## davidus

> Դավ ջան, ինձ թվում է, դու լավ հասկանում ես ճառ ասողների ու գործողություն կատարողների տարբերությունը:


Վիշապ ջան, ի՞նչ վատ ասեցին որ։ Ասեցին էլ, արեցին էլ։ Ափսոս ասածը արածի հետ կապ չուներ։

----------

Տրիբուն (25.02.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Կառավարությունն իր մի գրպանից մյուս գրպանը դրամ է տեղափոխում. Շիրակի մարզի վարորդները քննադատում են կառավարության որոշումը*
11:48 • 25.02.11

Շիրակի մարզի` վրացական պետհամարանիշերով ավտոմեքենաների վարորդները փետրվարի 24-ի ընդհանուր ժողովում ընդունել են հայտարարություն, որում անդրադառնում են կառավարության՝ վրացական պետհամարանիշերով ավտոմեքենաների մի մասի մաքսազերծման համար անտոկոս վարկեր տրամադրելու մասին որոշմանը։

«Ողջունելի է, որ ՀՀ կառավարությունը, այնուհանդերձ, որոշեց աննշան փոխզիջման գնալ և մեր մեքենաների մի մասի (մինչև 2005 թ.-ին արտադրված մինչև 5 մլն դրամ մաքսային արժեքով և մինչեւ 2011 թ.-ի փետրվարի 5-ի գնված ավտոմեքենաների) մաքսազերծման համար անտոկոս վարկ տրամադրել: Սակայն, կարծում ենք, որ այդ հնարավորությունից կօգտվեն մաքսազերծման խնդրի առաջ կանգնած ավտոմեքենաների տերերի փոքրաթիվ մասը, մեր կարծիքով՝ հազիվ 5-10 տոկոսը: Ըստ կառավարության՝ այդ ավտոմեքենաների թիվը մոտ 4000 է, իսկ մի քանի օր առաջ ՊԵԿ-ի պաշտոնյաները հրապարակել են այդ մեքենաների 46 000 թիվը։

Կառավարությունը հաճույքով նշում է օրենսդրական այս փոփոխության հետևանքով մաքսազերծված մեքենաների թիվը, բոլորովին չհետաքրքրվելով այս ընթացքում Վրաստան տարված և հապճեպ, խիստ էժան գներով վաճառված ավտոմեքենաներով, դրանից տուժված իր քաղաքացիներով և այդ միտման հետագա շարունակությամբ»,- նշվում է հայտարարությունում, որը տարածել է ժուռնալիստների «Ասպարեզ» ակումբը։

Վարորդների կարծիքով՝ կառավարությունն այդպես էլ խորամուխ չեղավ բուն խնդրի մեջ, որը հազարավոր վարորդներին հարկային թակարդի մեջ է գցել:

«Անտոկոս վարկի տրամադրումը նույնն է, թե կառավարությունը իր մի գրպանից մյուս գրպանը դրամ է տեղափոխում և մեզ ստիպում լցնել իր առաջին գրպանը, պարտադրելով, այնուամենայնիվ, մեքենաներն անմիջապես մաքսազերծել, վարկ ստանալ և մեքենաները, վարկի դիմաց գրավ առնելո, դառնալ վարկային պատանդ, չունենալ այդ մեքենան օտարելու, գուցեև արտասահման ուղևորվելու հնարավորություն ամբողջ այն ընթացքում, քանի դեռ վարկը չենք փակել: (Հայտնի է, որ գրավադրված ավտոմեքենաների մեծ մասի դեպքում նրանց տեղաշարժը ՀՀ սահմաններից դուրս սահմանափակվում է): Կառավարությունը թող ինքնախաբեությամբ չզբաղվի. անտոկոս վարկը հարցի լուծում չէ:

Կառավարության ու ՀՀ Ազգային ժողովի վերաբերմունքը և ուշադրությունը մեր շարունակական զանգվածային բողոքներին և խնդրին գնահատում ենք անբավարար: Նրանք այդպես էլ չկամեցան հասկանալ մեր խնդիրներն ու պահանջները, ըստ էության բացառեցին որևէ երկխոսություն, հրաժարվեցին այս հարցի շուրջ հանրային լսում կամ քննարկում կազմակերպելու գաղափարից, չկատարեցին որևէ ընդառաջ քայլ մեր ներկայացրած չորս պահանջերի ուղղությամբ:

ՀՀ վարչապետ Տ.Սարգսյանի այն միտքը, թե «Մենք ունենք հանրապետության նախագահի հստակ հանձնարարությունը` մշակելու սոցիալական փաթեթ, որն օգնելու է մեր քաղաքացիներին՝ լուծելու սոցիալական հարցերը», ուղղակի խոսում է այն մասին, որ իշխանությունը նախ ընդունում է իր քաղաքացիներին ծանր սոցիալական կացության մեջ դնելու որոշումներ, ապա միայն գլխի ընկնում, որ հարկավոր է առաջացած սոցիալական հարցերը լուծել։ Կարծես՝ հնարավոր չէր ժամանակին խորությամբ ուսումնասիրել բոլոր այն բարդացումները, որոնք առաջանալու էին «բյուջե լցնելու» համար մեր դեմ կազմակերպված այս գրոհի հետևանքով»,- նշվում վարորդների հայտարարությունում։

Նրանք վերահաստատում են փետրվարի 18-ի հայտարարությունում նշված միտքը, որ Մաքսային օրենսգրքի 38-րդ հոդվածում կատարված խնդրո առարկա փոփոխությունների բերումով չեն կարող սպասել «խնդիրների լուծման ուղղությամբ պատշաճ արձագանքի, ավելի, քան մինչև փետրվարի 28-ը»։ «Այսպիսով, եթե մինչ այդ ՀՀ կառավարությունը չթողնի իր կոսմետիկ միջոցառումներն ու չանցնի խնդրի իրական լուծումների, ստիպված կլինենք անցնել մեր պլանավորված ծայրահեղ գործողություններին՝ այդ մասին պատշաճ կերպով տեղեկացնելով հանրությանը և իշխանություններին»,- նախազգուշացնում են վարորդները։

Tert.am


*Աղքատությունը կախված է կառավարման համակարգից. փորձագետ*
12:15 • 25.02.11

Կառավարման փորձագետ Հարություն Մեսրոբյանը և «Սոցիոմետր» սոցիոլոգիական կենտրոնի ղեկավար Ահարոն Ադիբեկյանն այսօրվա ասուլիսին անդրադարձան Հայաստանում գնաճի ու աղքատության խնդրին՝ դրանք պայմանավորելով երկրի կառավարման համակարգի բացթողումներով:

Ադիբեկյանի կարծիքով՝ «մենք հոգեբանական առումով ամուր ազգ ենք, զրկանքների սովոր ենք, և դա քարտ բլանշ է տալիս իշխանություններին սղաճն ու գնաճը պահպանել որոշակի մակարդակի վրա», հակառակ դեպքում՝ նման իրավիճակի շարունակությունը կբերի լարվածության մեծացման:

Սոցիոլոգը համոզված է, որ ոչ շրջափակումը, ոչ ռեսուրսների առկայությունը կամ բացակայությունը աղքատության հիմք չեն, և «ամեն ինչ կախված է կարողությունների կառավարման որակից»: «Աղքատությունը որևէ երկրում կախված է կառավարման համակարգից»,- ասաց նա:

Կառավարման մասնագետ Հարություն Մեսրոբյանը նշեց, որ աշխարհում ճգնաժամը դեռ չի ավարտվել, ինչի առաջին ապացույցն, ըստ նրա, ոսկու գնի բարձրացումն է, իսկ «ոսկի գնելն ամենակայուն ներդրումն է»: Փորձագետը համաձայնեց Ադիբեկյանի դիտարկմանը, թե երկրում ստեղծված սոցիալական իրավիճակի պատճառը կառավարման համակարգի վատ որակն է: «Մեզ մոտ ընդհանրապես կառավարում չկա, ավելին՝ 2010թ-ից սկսած Հայաստանում սկսվել է կառավարման համակարգի փլուզումը»,- հայտատարեց նա՝ պարզաբանելով, որ անցած տարվա բյուջեում սխալ էր կանխատեսվել գնաճի մակարդակը:

Փորձագետը գնաճը զսպելու երեք առաջարկ ներկայացրեց՝ կիրառել գների կարգավորման պետական ուղիղ մեխանիզմներ, պետության կողմից պարտադրաբար քայլեր ձեռնարկել՝ «ջարդելու մենաշնորհները», առնվազն մեկ տարվա համար պետական պաշարներ ստեղծել:

«Սոված բունտերի դարաշրջաններն անցել են»,- հայտարարեց Մեսրոբյանը՝ անդրադառնալով սոցիալական ցնցումների հնարավորության մասին հարցին: Ըստ նրա՝ սոցիալական դժգոհությունը կարող է խթանել ցնցումները, բայց դա չէ հիմնական պատճառը: Ադիբեկյանի կարծիքով, «ամենացնցումային» շրջանը մարտ-ապրիլ ամիսներն են, երբ ձմռան պաշարները մարդիկ օգտագործած են լինում, իսկ նոր սեզոնում ապրելու համար կամ բերք չկա, կամ էլ փող չկա: Ըստ նրա՝ եթե ցնցումներ լինեն, պետք է լինեն նշված ամիսներին:

Tert.am

----------


## murmushka

երկար մտածում էի որտեղ տեղադրել
խոսքերն ավելորդ են
չէ ավելորդ չեն
պատասխան են տալու
ԴԱՏՎԵԼՈՒ ԵՆ
ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjELs...yer_detailpage

----------

Chuk (25.02.2011), Kuk (25.02.2011), Mephistopheles (26.02.2011), Norton (25.02.2011), Rammer (26.02.2011), Tig (25.02.2011), Տրիբուն (25.02.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, իմ քիթը ինչքան էլ կտրես պուճուր, սիրուն քիթ չի դառնա 
> 
> Ապեր, հեչ բան չլինի, թուրքի վտանգը վեշնիյա: Վախում ես մի բան չմտածեի՞նք: Գիտես չէ՞, վատ պարողին ինչն ա խանգարում: Աաաաաա.. թուրքերը մեզ կուտեն, խաղաղություն ամենեցուն: Հենա, Քադաֆին արդեն Ալ Ղաիդային ա մեղադրում, ալամ աշխարհի իմպերիալսիտներին, ծայրահեղ իսլամիստներին .. ում ուզես, բացի ինքը իրանից: Այ տենց էլ մենք - եթե բան անելու ցանկություն չկա, առիթ միշտ էլ կարելիա գտնել - հարցրու ուզածդ գործի կամ դասի չգնալ ցանկացողին:
> 
> Կարամ մենակ ընդունեմ, որ Ղարաբաղը մոշնի ատմազկայա: Էս էն ատմազկեն ա, որի դեմը խաղ չկա: Ատմազկեքի ատմազկեն ա: Տեսար չէ՞, մարդ բան չէր ասել, բայց Զուրաբյանը վերջին միտինգից ռեսկի հետո սռաշիլկեն մուղամով մեջտեղ հանեց:


Ըրիբուն ջան, սենց էլ կարաս ասես նենց էլ… բայց արի սպասենք տեսնենք ինչ ա լինելու… ատմազկեքը ժամկետներ ունեն, հավերժ չես կարող անել… կարող ա էլ վերջում գանք քո պլանին …լամավոյին… չեմ բացառում…

----------

Ձայնալար (26.02.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Գազի գինը որոշված չէ. «Գազպրոմում» նշում են, որ դեռ բանակցում են Հայաստանի հետ*
09:35 • 03.03.11

Հայաստանին մատակարարվող ռուսական գազի գնի շուրջ բանակցությունները դեռևս արդյունք չեն տվել: Այս մասին տեղեկացնում է«Կապիտալ» օրաթերթը: Վերջինս «Գազպրոմի» մամուլի ծառայությունից տեղեկացել է, որ Հայաստան մատակարարվող գազի գնի վերաբերյալ վերջնական որոշում չի կայացվել, և շարունակվում են մասնագետների բանակցությունները։ «Առկա է 2008թ. պայմանագիր, որի բանաձևով էլ հաշվարկվում է գազի գինը Հայաստանի համար։ Գազի գնի հաշվարկման բանաձևի հիմքում դրված են համապատասխան գործակիցներ և վերջին ինը ամսվա ընթացքում նավթամթերքի և գազի միջին եվրոպական գները»,- թերթին ասել են ընկերության մամուլի ծառայությունում։

Հունվարին Հայաստանի էներգետիկայի և բնական պաշարների նախարար Արմեն Մովսիսյանը հայտարարել էր, որ մինչև փետրվարի վերջ հայտնի կդառնա, թե ինչ գնով է Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանին գազ վաճառելու: Իսկ փետրվարի 25-ին Հայաստանի և Ռուսաստանի նախագահների հանդիպումից հետո ՀՀ նախագահի խոսնակը հայտարարություն տարածեց, որ 2011թ. գազի գինը Հայաստանի վերջնական սպաողների համար չի բարձրանա:

Հունվարի սկզբին «Գազպրոմի» վարչության նախագահ Ալեքսեյ Միլլերը հայտարարել էր, որ Հայաստանը ևս պետք է սկսի գազը ձեռք բերել շուկայական գնով:

«Հայաստանում ստեղծվել է մի իրավիճակ, երբ, օրինակ, 2010թ. Հայաստանի համար «Գազպրոմի» կողմից առաքվող գազի գնի մոտ 17% բարձրացման պայմաններում ապրիլի 1-ից բնակչության համար գազի գինը բարձրացավ 37,5%-ով, իսկ ընկերությունների համար՝ 13%-ով։ «Գազպրոմի» դուստրը՝ «ՀայՌուսգազարդը», փաստացի վերջնական սպառողներին գազը վաճառում է եվրոպական գներով։ «Գազպրոմի» դուստրը, մայր ընկերությունից 1000 խմ գազը գնելով $180-ով, բնակչությանը վաճառում է $360-ով (Դ132 հազ.) արդյունաբերական ընկերություններին՝ $243-ով։ Անցած տարի Մոլդովայում, որը ռուսական 1000 խմ գազը գնում էր $289, բնակչության համար գազի գինը կազմում էր շուրջ $340։ Ստացվում է, որ Մոլդովայում, որը նույնպես չունի ածխաջրածնային պաշարներ, գազի սակագնային մարժան 1000 խմ հաշվով կազմում է $51, իսկ Հայաստանում մարժան $180 է»,- գրում է «Կապիտալ» օրաթերթը։

Tert.am

----------


## Sagittarius

> *Գազի գինը որոշված չէ. «Գազպրոմում» նշում են, որ դեռ բանակցում են Հայաստանի հետ*
> 09:35 • 03.03.11
> 
> Հայաստանին մատակարարվող ռուսական գազի գնի շուրջ բանակցությունները դեռևս արդյունք չեն տվել: Այս մասին տեղեկացնում է«Կապիտալ» օրաթերթը: Վերջինս «Գազպրոմի» մամուլի ծառայությունից տեղեկացել է, որ Հայաստան մատակարարվող գազի գնի վերաբերյալ վերջնական որոշում չի կայացվել, և շարունակվում են մասնագետների բանակցությունները։ «Առկա է 2008թ. պայմանագիր, որի բանաձևով էլ հաշվարկվում է գազի գինը Հայաստանի համար։ Գազի գնի հաշվարկման բանաձևի հիմքում դրված են համապատասխան գործակիցներ և վերջին ինը ամսվա ընթացքում նավթամթերքի և գազի միջին եվրոպական գները»,- թերթին ասել են ընկերության մամուլի ծառայությունում։
> 
> Հունվարին Հայաստանի էներգետիկայի և բնական պաշարների նախարար Արմեն Մովսիսյանը հայտարարել էր, որ մինչև փետրվարի վերջ հայտնի կդառնա, թե ինչ գնով է Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանին գազ վաճառելու: Իսկ փետրվարի 25-ին Հայաստանի և Ռուսաստանի նախագահների հանդիպումից հետո ՀՀ նախագահի խոսնակը հայտարարություն տարածեց, որ 2011թ. գազի գինը Հայաստանի վերջնական սպաողների համար չի բարձրանա:
> 
> Հունվարի սկզբին «Գազպրոմի» վարչության նախագահ Ալեքսեյ Միլլերը հայտարարել էր, որ Հայաստանը ևս պետք է սկսի գազը ձեռք բերել շուկայական գնով:
> 
> ...


Գրողի ծոցը գնացին ռուսները: 

Ու՞ր է իրանական գազը: 

Գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ անհապաղ բունտ է պետք, *ամեն գնով*

----------

davidus (03.03.2011), Mephistopheles (03.03.2011), ministr (03.03.2011), Tig (03.03.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Գրողի ծոցը գնացին ռուսները: 
> 
> Ու՞ր է իրանական գազը: 
> 
> Գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ անհապաղ բունտ է պետք, *ամեն գնով*


Նախ հայռուսգազարտին պիտի գրողի ծոցը ուղարկել, նոր ռուսների մասին մտածել: Համար մեկ թանկացնողը հայռուսգազարտն ա:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.03.2011), Արշակ (03.03.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Նախ հայռուսգազարտին պիտի գրողի ծոցը ուղարկել, նոր ռուսների մասին մտածել: Համար մեկ թանկացնողը հայռուսգազարտն ա:


Տիգ, հայռուսգազարդը ով ա՞։ Գազպրոմի դուստրը չի՞։ Էլ ինչի մասին ա խոսքը։ Սրա միակ լուծումը հայռուսգազարդի ազգայնացումն ա, ուրիշ լուծում չկա։

----------

ministr (03.03.2011), Tig (03.03.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ, հայռուսգազարդը ով ա՞։ Գազպրոմի դուստրը չի՞։ Էլ ինչի մասին ա խոսքը։ Սրա միակ լուծումը հայռուսգազարդի ազգայնացումն ա, ուրիշ լուծում չկա։


Դավ, որ ազգայնացնենք մերոնք 180$-ի փոխարեն 280$ են մտնելու, եթե ոչ ավել... :Jpit:

----------


## Tig

Էս մլիցեքը մեղք են, իմ արեվ...




Վերջի րոպեները նայեք՝ ինչ տապոռ դեմքեր են...

----------

Chuk (03.03.2011), davidus (03.03.2011), Lianik (03.03.2011), Mark Pauler (03.03.2011), Mephistopheles (03.03.2011), Norton (03.03.2011)

----------


## Lianik

> Էս մլիցեքը մեղք են, իմ արեվ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Վերջի րոպեները նայեք՝ ինչ տապոռ դեմքեր են...


 ամո'թ.... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Blush: 

հ.գ. Ոստիկանն ինչի համար է նկարահանում???? :Think:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ամո'թ....
> 
> հ.գ. Ոստիկանն ինչի համար է նկարահանում????


Որ ցուցարարներից մեկը մի թեթև իրանց հրի քր գործ հարուցեն:

----------

Chuk (03.03.2011), Kuk (06.03.2011), Lianik (03.03.2011), Mark Pauler (03.03.2011), Mephistopheles (03.03.2011), Norton (03.03.2011), Tig (03.03.2011), Շինարար (03.03.2011), Սերխիո (03.03.2011)

----------


## ministr

Տենց օր չկա, որ հերթական վատը չլսենք...
Ոնց որ զոռով տանեն էդ անտեր բունտը...

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Հանրապետության հրապարակի իրադարձությունները` ամփոփ տեսանյութով*



Այսօր Կառավարության շենքի մոտ կազմակերպվել էր երկու բողոքի ակցիա։ «Առաջին լրատվականը» արդեն տեղեկացրել է փողոցային առևտրով զբաղվող մարդկանց ցույցի և ոստիկանության հետ ընդհարման մասին։

Միևնույն ժամանակ բողոքի ակցիա էր ընթանում նաև հենց Կառավարության շենքի առջև` Տիգրան Մեծ պողոտայի մյուս կողմում։

Բողոքի մասնակիցները Երևանի կենտրոնի նախկին բնակիչներն էին, ում սեփականության իրավունքը ոտնահարվել է և չի վերականգնվում արդեն մի քանի տարի։

Ցուցարարները պնդում են, որ Տիգրան Սարգսյանը և Սերժ Սարգսյանը խոստացել են լուծում տալ խնդրին, սակայն այդպես էլ ոչինչ չեն արել այդ ուղղությամբ, ոչ մի փոխհատուցում չեն տրամադրել` իրենց տանից դուրս հանելու և ունեցվածքին տիրանալու համար։

Կառավարության շենքը շրջապատած ոստիկանները այդպես էլ թույլ չտվեցին մարդկանց կառավարության նիստից հետո մոտենալ և պատասխան պահանջել վարչապետից։

Ստորև ձեզ ենք ներկայացնում մարտի 3-ին Հանրապետության հրապարակում տեղի ունեցած իրադարձությունների ամփոփ տեսագրությունը: «Առաջին լրատվականի» տեսխցիկը արձանագրել է սեփականության իրավունքից զրկվածների և փողոցային առևտրով զբաղվողների բողոքի ցույցերը կառավարության առջև, ոստիկանների կոպիտ արձագանքը նրանց գործողություններին, բախումը ցուցարարների շահերը պաշտպանող «Ժառանգության» պատգամավորների և ոստիկանների միջև, Անահիտ Բախշյանի ինքնազգացողության վատացումը և Վարդգես Գասպարիին բերման ենթարկելը:




www.1in.am

----------

Chuk (03.03.2011), davidus (03.03.2011), Mephistopheles (03.03.2011), murmushka (04.03.2011), Norton (03.03.2011), Tig (04.03.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Առանց մեկնաբանության...



> ՀՀ ոստիկանության հասարակայնության հետ կապի և լրատվության վարչության երկու հայտարարությունը.
> 
> 
> Մարտի 3-ին, ժամը 10.00-ի սահմաններում Կառավարության շենքի մերձակայքում են հավաքվել բացօթյա առևտրի արգելքի դեմ բողոքող մի խումբ անձինք: ԱԺ «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության մի քանի պատգամավորներ նախ հավաքվածներին սադրեցին մոտենալ Կառավարության շենքին, ապա փորձեցին բախումներ հրահրել ոստիկանների հետ, որոնք օրենքով վերապահված լիազորությունների սահմաններում, պահպանում էին հասարակական կարգը:
> 
> Ըստ ամենայնի` պատգամավորների խնդիրը ակցիայի խաղաղ ընթացքը շեղելն էր, կրքերը շիկացնելը, բախում հրահրել քաղաքացիների և ոստիկանների միջև: Դա, բարեբախտաբար, նրանց չհաջողվեց, և հնչեցին վիրավորանքներ ու հայհոյանքներ ինչպես ոստիկանների, այնպես էլ Կառավարության անդամների հասցեին:
> 
> Ոստիկաններին հաջողվել է վերահաստատել հասարակական կարգը: Բողոքավորները հեռացել են Կառավարության շենքի մուտքից և շարունակել իրենց ակցիան, որին ոչ ոք չի խոչընդոտել:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Վիշապ

Բայց ջոկում ե՞ք, քաշքշողները մինիմում մայոռ են, միջինը՝ փոխգնդապետ։ Էն շարքայինները հարիֆ–հարիֆ կանգնած են, հրամայել են՝ եկել կանգնել են։ Մայոռ–մույուռները երևի անձնական երջանկության համար անձամբ պարտք են Սերժին ու Տիկոյին։

----------

Mephistopheles (03.03.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Առանց մեկնաբանության...
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+


Էս ինչ տապոռ երգիր ա, արա, ինչքան օրինախախտ ու սադրիչ կա՝ սաղին բերել գլխներիս սարքել են դեպուտատ  :LOL: : Մեղք ըլնեք դուք...

----------

My World My Space (03.03.2011), Տրիբուն (04.03.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

անտաղանդ դերասանական խաղ...  :Blink:

----------


## davidus

Նոր ծաղկավաճառների մասին վիդեոն էի նայուն. ժողովուրդ, խնդալուն գիտեք որն ա, էդ մլիցեքը իրավունք չունեն ծաղկավաճառներից առևտուրով զբաղվելու թույլտվություն պահանջել։  :LOL:  Էդ իրանց իրավասությունների սահմաններում չի։

----------


## REAL_ist

> Նոր ծաղկավաճառների մասին վիդեոն էի նայուն. ժողովուրդ, խնդալուն գիտեք որն ա, էդ մլիցեքը իրավունք չունեն ծաղկավաճառներից առևտուրով զբաղվելու թույլտվություն պահանջել։  Էդ իրանց իրավասությունների սահմաններում չի։


Բա ի՞նչնա իրանց իրավասության սահմաններում  :Jpit:  Ո՞նց են ըստ քեզ ստուգելու, թե անձը օրինական հիմքովա առևտուր անում, թե ոչ:

Խնդալուն էս իրադարձություններում էնա, որ ոստիկանությունը փաստացի արձանագրումա, որ կառավարության անդամների ազատ տեղաշարժի հնարավոր սահմանափակումը /բնականոն աշխատանքին խոչընդոտելը երևի դրանովա արտահայտվում/ ավելի կարևորա, քան ցույցեր անցկացնելու իրավունքը:

----------

Տրիբուն (04.03.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Բա ի՞նչնա իրանց իրավասության սահմաններում  Ո՞նց են ըստ քեզ ստուգելու, թե անձը օրինական հիմքովա առևտուր անում, թե ոչ:


Դրա համար գոյություն ունի քաղաքապետարան՝ համապատասխան բաժնով ու տեսուչներով։  :Jpit:  ՊՊԾ-ն էդ որ օրվա լիցենզիա ստուգողն ա դառել  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

Սխալ տեղին էս կպնում  :Wink:  Ոստիկանությունը իրավասություն ունի օրինականության պահպանման առնչությամբ ցանկացած հանգամանք պարզելու: Անհիմն մեղադրանքները ունակ են ուժեղացնելու ոստիկանների ապօրինությունները հիմնավորողների դիրքերը:

----------


## davidus

> Սխալ տեղին էս կպնում  Ոստիկանությունը իրավասություն ունի օրինականության պահպանման առնչությամբ ցանկացած հանգամանք պարզելու: Անհիմն մեղադրանքները ունակ են ուժեղացնելու ոստիկանների ապօրինությունները հիմնավորողների դիրքերը:


Հոդվածը մեջ բեր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գրողի ծոցը գնացին ռուսները: 
> 
> Ու՞ր է իրանական գազը: 
> 
> Գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ անհապաղ բունտ է պետք, *ամեն գնով*


Չէ Sagittarius ջան, ինձ թվում ա ռուսները Սերժին գրողի ծոցն են ուղղարկել…

----------


## Norton

Ժող չեմ ջոգում ինչ վրա եք զարմանում, թող էտ 20-ի տեղը 100-200-500 մարդ դուրս գար, լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն կլիներ:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.03.2011), murmushka (04.03.2011), Sagittarius (04.03.2011), Տրիբուն (04.03.2011)

----------


## Adriano

Ժողովուրդ, իսկ օրինակ ինչ տարբերակներ եք առաջ քաշում, եթե էս ավազակապետությունը չկատարի ժողովրդի պահանջը, ապա ինչ տեղի կունենա… Ինչպես տեսնում եմ Լիբիայում արդեն իսկ լայնածավալ քաղաքացիական պատերազմա սկսվել, ինչ եք կարծում հնարավոր է այստեղ նման բան… Ես ուղղակի մտածում եմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը արդեն հետ գնալու ճանապարհ չունի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժող չեմ ջոգում ինչ վրա եք զարմանում, թող էտ 20-ի տեղը 100-200-500 մարդ դուրս գար, լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն կլիներ:


այո… զարմանալին էն ա որ էդքան անցորդ կա բայց ոչ ոք ուշադրություն չի դարձնում… էս էլ հո հայաստանի ճիշտ կենտրոնում ա ու օրը ցերեկով ա

----------

Ձայնալար (04.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժողովուրդ, իսկ օրինակ ինչ տարբերակներ եք առաջ քաշում, եթե էս ավազակապետությունը չկատարի ժողովրդի պահանջը, ապա ինչ տեղի կունենա… Ինչպես տեսնում եմ Լիբիայում արդեն իսկ լայնածավալ քաղաքացիական պատերազմա սկսվել, ինչ եք կարծում հնարավոր է այստեղ նման բան… Ես ուղղակի մտածում եմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը արդեն հետ գնալու ճանապարհ չունի…


ճիշտ ես մտածում… ու որ 14 օր համբերես, պարզ կլինի… շատ բան ա հնարավոր անել…

----------


## Adriano

> ճիշտ ես մտածում… ու որ 14 օր համբերես, պարզ կլինի… շատ բան ա հնարավոր անել…


Դե հա ամսու 14-ին պարզ կլինի, բայց կարելիա մտածել տարբերակներ ու դիտարկել դրանց հետևանքները, քաղաքացիական պատերազմը, օրինակ, Հայաստանի՝որպես պետության, վերջի սկիզբը կլինի…

----------


## davidus

> Դե հա ամսու 14-ին պարզ կլինի, բայց կարելիա մտածել տարբերակներ ու դիտարկել դրանց հետևանքները, քաղաքացիական պատերազմը, օրինակ, Հայաստանի՝որպես պետության, վերջի սկիզբը կլինի…


Ադրիանո, վերջի սկիզբը սկսվեց էն օրից, երբ որոշ մարդիկ որոշեցին, թե իրենք ավելի կարևոր են, քան ժողովուրդը, ու կեղծեցին ընտրությունները: Այ էդ օրվանից կամաց-կամաց սկսվեց էն, ինչ էսօր տեսնում ենք:

----------

Adriano (04.03.2011), Tig (04.03.2011), Շինարար (04.03.2011), Տրիբուն (04.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե հա ամսու 14-ին պարզ կլինի, բայց կարելիա մտածել տարբերակներ ու դիտարկել դրանց հետևանքները, քաղաքացիական պատերազմը, օրինակ, Հայաստանի՝որպես պետության, վերջի սկիզբը կլինի…


քաղպատերազմ չի լինի… դա կլինի եթե երկիրը բաժանված կլինի 2 մասի, այսինքն ժողովրդի մի մասը կլինի Սերժի կողմը մյուսը Լևոնի… էսօր կա՞ էդպիսի մի ստվար զանգված որ Սերժին կյանքի գնով կպաշտպանի… քեզ չհաշված (կատակ եմ անում)

----------

Adriano (04.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, իմիջայլոց մի հատ միտք արտահայտեմ… 2008-ի ընտրությունները դեռ ավարտված չեն, անգամ եթե գնանք հերթական ընտրությունների… էն լարվածություննն ու մարտի 1-ի խնդիրները դեռ լուծված չեն…

----------


## Ձայնալար



----------

Chuk (04.03.2011), Jarre (04.03.2011), Mephistopheles (04.03.2011), Rammer (04.03.2011), Tig (04.03.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ժողովուրդ, իսկ օրինակ ինչ տարբերակներ եք առաջ քաշում, եթե էս ավազակապետությունը չկատարի ժողովրդի պահանջը, ապա ինչ տեղի կունենա… Ինչպես տեսնում եմ Լիբիայում արդեն իսկ լայնածավալ քաղաքացիական պատերազմա սկսվել, ինչ եք կարծում հնարավոր է այստեղ նման բան… Ես ուղղակի մտածում եմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը արդեն հետ գնալու ճանապարհ չունի…


այստեղ ոչ մի մտածել քննարկելու բան էլ, չկա, տասնհինգ տարի ա դրանով ենք զբաղված, իսկ ճաքը օրեցօր ավելի ա մեծանում. տասնհինգ տարի ա լավ ու վատ ենք որոշում.....

ՀԱԿ, Լևոն, Սերժ այլևս էական չեն, 17ը պետք ա ժողովրդի ցասման օրը կլինի, ՀԱԿի և իշխանության պլաններից անկախ ժողովուրդը պետք ա գնա բունտի, *պարտավոր ենք* երկրի բռնաբարման գործընթացը աբորտ անել *ամեն գնով*, այդ ճանապարհին ցանկացած միջոց բարոյական է և օրինական: Դրանից հետո նոր քաղաքական գործիչները կխաղան մեր խաղի կանոներով: 

Իսկ Ղարաբաղի վերաբերյալ էլ նշեմ, որ իննսունականները ցույց տվեցին որ ներքին թշնամուն հաղթելուց հետո, մենք կարող ենք նույն հաջողությամբ էլ արտաքին թշնամուն ծնկի բերել: 

Ամեն դեպքում այսօր /և արդեն երկար ժամանակ/ նժարին Հայաստանի հարցն է, և միայն սառը ցնցուղը կարող է սթափեցնել իշխանությանը, ընդիմությանը, աշխարհասփյուք հայությանը: 
Ուզում եմ ձեր կողքին լինել ամսի 17ին: :Sad:

----------

Gayl (04.03.2011)

----------


## Tig

... մերոնցից էլ հեռու չի, նրանցից էլ... կարո՞ղա իշխանությունը պահպանելու համար պատերազմ հրահրեն՝ ուշադրությունը բունտից շեղելու նպատակով...

*Շփման գծում հայ զինվոր է սպանվել*
18:49 • 04.03.11

Այսօր ժամը 14:30-ի սահմաններում ղարաբաղա-ադրբեջանական հակամարտ զորքերի շփման գծի հյուսիսարևելյան (Վերին Չայլու) ուղղությամբ հակառակորդի կողմից հրադադարի ռեժիմի հերթական խախտման հետևանքով զոհվել է ՊԲ ժամկետային զինծառայող` 1991թ. ծնված Գրիգոր Արամի Շախկանյանը: Այս մասին հայտնում են ԼՂՀ Պաշտպանության բանակից։

Հատկանշական է, որ սա վերջին երկու օրերի ընթացքում արձանագրված երկրորդ միջադեպն է, որը, ինչպես նշվում է ՊԲ հաղորդագրությունում, բացառապես պայմանավորված է ադրբեջանական բանակի առաջապահ ստորաբաժանումների նախահարձակ գործողություններով: Հիշեցնենք, որ նախօրեին հակառակորդի կողմից հրադադարի ռեժիմի խախտման հետևանքով Ջրաբերդի մերձակա պաշտպանական դիրքերից մեկում վիրավորվել էր ժամկետային զինծառայող Հովհաննես Աշոտի Ավդալյանը:

Tert.am

----------

Mephistopheles (04.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ... մերոնցից էլ հեռու չի, նրանցից էլ... կարո՞ղա իշխանությունը պահպանելու համար պատերազմ հրահրեն՝ ուշադրությունը բունտից շեղելու նպատակով...
> 
> *Շփման գծում հայ զինվոր է սպանվել*
> 18:49 • 04.03.11
> 
> Այսօր ժամը 14:30-ի սահմաններում ղարաբաղա-ադրբեջանական հակամարտ զորքերի շփման գծի հյուսիսարևելյան (Վերին Չայլու) ուղղությամբ հակառակորդի կողմից հրադադարի ռեժիմի հերթական խախտման հետևանքով զոհվել է ՊԲ ժամկետային զինծառայող` 1991թ. ծնված Գրիգոր Արամի Շախկանյանը: Այս մասին հայտնում են ԼՂՀ Պաշտպանության բանակից։
> 
> Հատկանշական է, որ սա վերջին երկու օրերի ընթացքում արձանագրված երկրորդ միջադեպն է, որը, ինչպես նշվում է ՊԲ հաղորդագրությունում, բացառապես պայմանավորված է ադրբեջանական բանակի առաջապահ ստորաբաժանումների նախահարձակ գործողություններով: Հիշեցնենք, որ նախօրեին հակառակորդի կողմից հրադադարի ռեժիմի խախտման հետևանքով Ջրաբերդի մերձակա պաշտպանական դիրքերից մեկում վիրավորվել էր ժամկետային զինծառայող Հովհաննես Աշոտի Ավդալյանը:
> 
> Tert.am


չի բացառվում…

----------


## Sagittarius

> "Where other men blindly follow the truth, remember: Nothing is true"


Որտեղ մարդիկ կուրորեն հետևում են ճշմարտությանը, հիշիր՝ ոչինչ ճշմարիտ չէ:




> "Where other men are restricted by law or morality, remember: Everything is permitted"


Որտեղ մարդիկ սահմանափակված են օրենքով կամ բարոյականությամբ, հիշիր՝ ամեն ինչ թույլատրելի է:

_Ասսասսին Նիկոլո Մաքիավելլի_

----------

Mephistopheles (06.03.2011)

----------


## voter

Սոցիալական բունտը Ռուսաստանը չեզոքացնելու է, որ իր էմիսարների ռեժիմները Հաայաստանում, Զիբիլբեջանում ու այլ միջինասիական տոտալիտար երկրներում մնան ու իր ազդեցությունը չվերանա, ինչը տեղի կունենա ցանկացած դեմոկրատացման դեպքում, դա ակընհայտ երևում է մերձբալթյան երկրների ու Վրաստանի օրինակի վրա։
Սոցիալական բունտը չեզոքացնելու համար սոցիալապես աղքատ, կորցնելու ոչինչ չունեցող զանգվածներին արտահանում են այդ երկրներիցhttp://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/4...B4%D5%A1%D6%80

----------


## Tig

Լավ էլ «ժամանակին» փորձում են սթափվել... :Smile: 


*Ծրագրերի ձգձգման կամ ուշացման դեպքում բացատրություններ չպետք է ընդունվեն. Սերժ Սարգսյանը խորհրդակցություն է հրավիրել*
17:58 • 11.03.11

Նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանն այսօր հրավիրել է խորհրդակցություն` տնտեսական քաղաքականության իրականացման առաջնահերթությունների վերաբերյալ:

Խորհրդակցությանը մասնակցել են վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանը, նախագահի աշխատակազմի ղեկավար Կարեն Կարապետյանը, փոխվարչապետ, տարածքային կառավարման նախարար Արմեն Գևորգյանը, Կենտրոնական բանկի նախագահ Արթուր Ջավադյանը, էկոնոմիկայի, ֆինանսների, գյուղատնտեսության, էներգետիկայի և բնական պաշարների, քաղաքաշինության, աշխատանքի և սոցիալական հարցերի նախարարները, նախագահի գլխավոր խորհրդականն ու վերահսկողական ծառայության ղեկավարը, Կառավարությանն առնթեր պետական եկամուտների կոմիտեի նախագահը, Տնտեսական մրցակցության պաշտպանության պետական հանձնաժողովի նախագահը:

Հանրապետության ղեկավարը խորհրդակցության սկզբում ընդգծել է, որ հանդիպման նպատակը` արտաքին տնտեսական բացասական ազդակներով պայմանավորված ներկա իրողությունների պայմաններում կոնկրետ գերակայությունների սահմանումն է և քննարկման արդյունքում` միասին նախատեսված նպատակադրումներում որոշ ճշգրտումներ կատարելը: Նախագահը տնտեսության հիմնական ճյուղերում իրականացվող քաղաքականության վերաբերյալ ներկայացրել է իր դիտարկումները, հանձնարարականներ տվել պատասխանատուներին:

Սերժ Սարգսյանը շեշտել է, որ նախատեսված որևէ ծրագրի ձգձգման կամ ուշացման դեպքում բացատրություններ չպետք է ընդունվեն. «Եթե մեծ, լուրջ ծրագիր է ձախողվել, անպայման պետք է հետևանքներ լինեն, այլապես բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ ձախողված ծրագրերի արդարացման համար պատասխանատուները կարող են տասից ավելի արդարացումներ բերել: Մեզ արդարացում պետք չէ»,- ասել է նախագահը:

Խորհրդակցության ժամանակ Սերժ Սարգսյանը, մասնավորապես, ասել է.

«Այսօր ես ձեզ հրավիրել եմ, որպեսզի միասին որոշ ճշգրտումներ կատարենք մեր նպատակադրումներում: Խոսքս մեր նախկին ծրագրերի կամ բյուջեով նախատեսված ցուցանիշների մասին չէ: Այդ ցուցանիշների ձեռքբերման ուղղությամբ աշխատանք կատարվում է, մենք այդ աշխատանքը պետք է ավելի արդյունավետ դարձնենք և ավելի կամային մոտեցում ցուցաբերենք: Խոսքս արտաքին տնտեսական բացասական ազդակներով պայմանավորված ներկա իրողությունների պայմաններում կոնկրետ գերակայություններ սահմանելու մասին է:

Մենք դժվարին ձմեռ անցկացրինք. դժվար` առաջին հերթին սոցիալական տեսանկյունից: Տնտեսական ճգնաժամի հետևանքներից դեռևս չապաքինված մեր տնտեսության հնարավորությունների պակասը, նաև բնության կողմից թելադրված` մեր գյուղատնտեսության խայտառակ արդյունքները, գնաճային արտաքին ուժեղ ճնշումները և ձմեռվա բերած բնական հոգսերը լրջորեն բարդացրեցին և անհամարժեք թանկ դարձրեցին կյանքը մեր երկրում: Մենք բառացիորեն ստիպված էինք դիմակայել տնտեսական ձմռանը, և հաճախ նույնիսկ մարդկանց համար անտեսանելի, բայց կարևոր նշանակություն ունեցող կենսական խնդիրներ լուծել: Նույնիսկ բանը հասավ նրան, որ մենք ստիպված էինք պետական մակարդակով հանրապետություն ցորեն ներկրելու խնդիրներ լուծել: Վաղուց այսպիսի բան չէր եղել:

Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ մենք չդադարեցինք նաև գարնանային ծրագրեր կազմել, և այդ ծրագրերից կարող ենք հիշատակել ցորենի, գարու սերմացու ձեռք բերելու և արտադրողներին ապառիկ տրամադրելու ծրագիրը, կարող ենք նշել գազի սակագների կայուն պահպանման համար պայքարի ծրագիրը, ինչն իսկապես, կարելի է այդպես կոչել առանց չափազանցնելու: Կարող եմ առանձնացնել ֆինանսական միջոցներ հայթայթելու և մարզերին տրամադրելու ծրագրերը, որպեսզի նրանք կարողանան լուծել տարիներով կուտակված խնդիրները: Ընդհանրապես, շատ են նման ծրագրերը: Դրանք արդեն պատրաստ են, և հիմա եկել է ակտիվ գործելու ժամանակը:

Մեր ժողովուրդն արդեն մայիս-հունիս ամիսներից սկսած պետք է զգա իր կենցաղային հոգսերի թեթևացում, մարդիկ պետք է տեսնեն, որ սննդի և հատկապես գյուղմթերքի անասելի բարձր գները վերադառնում են իրենց աչքին սովոր մակարդակին: Սա խնդիր է, որ մենք պետք է անպայման լուծենք` կանգ չառնելով որևէ դժվարության առջև: Այսինքն, ես ակնկալում եմ նորովի մոտեցումներ խնդիրների լուծմանը: Ես ակնկալում եմ, որ մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրն ամեն օր առնվազն մեկ խնդիր պետք է լուծի` մեծ, փոքր, բայց պետք է խնդիր լուծի»:

Tert.am

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լավ էլ «ժամանակին» փորձում են սթափվել...



ապեր, 3 տարի որ չեն արել, հիմա ե՞ն անելու… էդ ասում են որովհետև "գերանի" ծերն երևում ա… ու էդ գերանը մենակ մի տեղ կարա մտնի

----------

Chuk (12.03.2011), ministr (12.03.2011), Norton (12.03.2011), Sagittarius (15.03.2011), Tig (12.03.2011), Ձայնալար (12.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լավ էլ «ժամանակին» փորձում են սթափվել...
> 
> 
> *Ծրագրերի ձգձգման կամ ուշացման դեպքում բացատրություններ չպետք է ընդունվեն. Սերժ Սարգսյանը խորհրդակցություն է հրավիրել*
> 17:58 • 11.03.11
> 
> Նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանն այսօր հրավիրել է խորհրդակցություն` տնտեսական քաղաքականության իրականացման առաջնահերթությունների վերաբերյալ:
> 
> Խորհրդակցությանը մասնակցել են վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանը, նախագահի աշխատակազմի ղեկավար Կարեն Կարապետյանը, փոխվարչապետ, տարածքային կառավարման նախարար Արմեն Գևորգյանը, Կենտրոնական բանկի նախագահ Արթուր Ջավադյանը, էկոնոմիկայի, ֆինանսների, գյուղատնտեսության, էներգետիկայի և բնական պաշարների, քաղաքաշինության, աշխատանքի և սոցիալական հարցերի նախարարները, նախագահի գլխավոր խորհրդականն ու վերահսկողական ծառայության ղեկավարը, Կառավարությանն առնթեր պետական եկամուտների կոմիտեի նախագահը, Տնտեսական մրցակցության պաշտպանության պետական հանձնաժողովի նախագահը:
> ...


on second thought… սերժը վսյո տակի փորձում  ա Լևոնի պահանջները կատարի… մենակ մի քիչ ժամանակ ա ուզում Մայիս-Հունիս… Լևոնն ասել ա էսի վերջին շանսն ա քո… էն էլ իրա մանկլավիկներին ա ասում "Ծրագրերի ձգձգման կամ ուշացման դեպքում բացատրություններ չպետք է ընդունվեն"… վերջում էլ երևի ավելացրել ա "ես չեմ ասում Լևոնն ա ասում, գնացեք իրան բողոքեք"

…Բակոն էլ սկսել ա "ինքնուրույն" քաղաքականություն վարել… ուզում ա մասնակցի բանակցություններին երևի… նույնիսկ Վահան կոչված դաշնակն ա դաժե զարմանում թե ո՞նց կլնի ղարաբաղը բանակցություններին չմասնակցի, միթոմ իրանց ժամանակով չէր որ դուրս եկավ բանակցություններից

----------

Chuk (12.03.2011), davidus (12.03.2011), Norton (12.03.2011), Tig (12.03.2011), zanazan (12.03.2011)

----------


## Norton

Մեֆի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ

*«Կապիտալ». Ժամանակն անցնում է, և իշխանությունների հայտարարություններն ու 
իրականությունը մնում են սարսափելի հեռու իրարից*




> Արդեն տևական մի շրջան Հայաստանի տարբեր կառավարություններ խոսում են տնտեսական մի քանի ոլորտների զարգացման կարևորության մասին, որոնք դառնալու են յուրատեսակ շոգեքարշ ազգային տնտեսության այլ ճյուղերի համար: Դրանց թվում են տեղեկատվական տեխնոլոգիաները և զբոսաշրջությունը: Սակայն ժամանակն անցնում է, և իշխանությունների հայտարարությունները և իրականությունը մնում են սարսափելի հեռու իրարից:
> 
> Հակառակ դեպքում ինչպես բացատրել, թե ինչու, օրինակ, մարտի 7-ին Համաշխարհային տնտեսական ֆորումի կողմից հրապարակված «Ճամփորդություն և զբոսաշրջություն. Մրցունակություն-2011» (The Travel & Tourism Competitiveness Report 2011) զեկույցում ներկայացված 139 երկրների շարքում Հայաստանը հայտնվել է 90-րդ տեղում: Մեր երկիրը զիջում է Արևելյան Եվրոպայի և Միջին Արևելքի բոլոր երկրներին (բացառությամբ Սիրիայի): 
> 
> Պատկերը զարմանալի է մի երկրի համար, որը իր զարգացման գերակայություններից մեկը հռչակել է հենց այս ոլորտը:
> Բացի այդ՝ փետրվարին հրատարակվեց ևս մեկ վարկանշային աղյուսակ, որի համաձայն՝ Net Index չափման համակարգի վարկածով Հայաստանը 128-րդն է աշխարհում ինտերնետի արագությամբ, միջին արագությունը կազմում է 1.85 Mbps: Հետխորհրդային տարածքում Հայաստանը գերազանցում է միայն Տաջիկստանին: Մոլդովայում այն 23.67 Mbps է, Ուկրաինայում` 12.83 Mbps, Էստոնիայում` 12.79 Mbps, Ռուսաստանում` 12.18 Mbps, Վրաստանում` 6.77 Mbps, Ադրբեջանում` 2.91 Mbps: Եթե սրան գումարենք տեղեկատվական տեխնոլոգիաների ոլորտը զարգացնելու ուղղությամբ հարևան Վրաստանի աճող մրցակցությունը և հավակնությունները, ինչն ուղեկցվում է այս ոլորտի զարգացման համար վրացական կառավարության կողմից առավել բարենպաստ պայմանների ստեղծմամբ, պարզ է դառնում, որ գերակայություն հռչակված այս ուղղությունը նույնպես մոտ է տապալման:
> 
> Ստացվում է, որ գոնե այս երկու ոլորտներում Հայաստանի կառավարությունը չի ցանկանում կամ չի կարողանում ձեռնարկել համապատասխան քայլեր էական բարելավում արձանագրելու և, հետևաբար, սեփական ծրագիրն իրականացնելու համար: Կարելի է իհարկե, հակադարձել, որ աշխարհի ոչ մի կառավարություն չի կատարում ամբողջությամբ իր կողմից ստանձնած պարտավորությունները և տրված խոստումները, սակայն այդ կառավարությունները կամ երկար կյանք չեն ունենում, կամ գոնե փոխում են իրենց ծրագրերը և գերակայությունները:
> Tert.am


էս ընթացքում, ոնց լնի մի քանի անգամ ջղայն տոնով և Ռոբը, և Սերժը խոսացել են, մատ են թափ տվել, բայց իրավիճակը մնացելա նույնը:

----------

Chuk (12.03.2011), Mephistopheles (12.03.2011), Tig (12.03.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքին ընդունված հայտարարությունից.



> 13. Տնտեսության կառավարման եւ օրինականության ապահովման բնագավառներում ցուցաբերած խայտառակ թերացումների, կամայականությունների կամ պարզապես մասնագիտական ապաշնորհության համար անմիջապես զբաղեցրած պաշտոններից հեռացնել՝ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանին, փոխվարչապետ Արմեն Գեւորգյանին, Կենտրոնական բանկի նախագահ Արթուր Ջավադյանին, Պետեկամուտների կոմիտեի նախագահ Գագիկ Խաչատրյանին, Երեւանի քաղաքապետ Կարեն Կարապետյանին, ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազ Աղվան Հովսեփյանին, Ազգային անվտանգության ծառայության տնօրեն Գորիկ Հակոբյանին, ՀՀ Ոստիկանության պետ Ալիկ Սարգսյանին, ՀՀ Հատուկ քննչական ծառայության պետ Անդրանիկ Միրզոյանին, Արդարադատության նախարարության քրեակատարողական վարչության պետ Հայկ Հարությունյանին.


Երեկ Սերժ Սարգսյանի խորհդրակցությանը.



> Խորհրդակցությանը մասնակցել են Վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանը, Նախագահի աշխատակազմի ղեկավար Կարեն Կարապետյանը, փոխվարչապետ, տարածքային կառավարման նախարար Արմեն Գևորգյանը, Կենտրոնական բանկի նախագահ Արթուր Ջավադյանը, Էկոնոմիկայի, Ֆինանսների, Գյուղատնտեսության, Էներգետիկայի և բնական պաշարների,  Քաղաքաշինության, Աշխատանքի և սոցիալական հարցերի նախարարները, Նախագահի գլխավոր խորհրդականն ու վերահսկողական ծառայության ղեկավարը, Կառավարությանն առնթեր պետական եկամուտների կոմիտեի նախագահը, Տնտեսական մրցակցության պաշտպանության պետական հանձնաժողովի նախագահը:



Նորից թվարկենք հայտարարության մեջ հրաժարականի մեջ նշված անձանց՝ ըստ հերթականության, պտիչկա (ծիտիկ) դնելով այն մարդկանց առաջ, ում իբր կլիզմա է արել Սերժը՝ երեկ.

[V] Հայաստանի Հանրապետության վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանին, 
[V] փոխվարչապետ Արմեն Գեւորգյանին, 
[V] Կենտրոնական բանկի նախագահ Արթուր Ջավադյանին, 
[V] Պետեկամուտների կոմիտեի նախագահ Գագիկ Խաչատրյանին, 
[-] Երեւանի քաղաքապետ Կարեն Կարապետյանին, 
[-] ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազ Աղվան Հովսեփյանին, 
[-] Ազգային անվտանգության ծառայության տնօրեն Գորիկ Հակոբյանին, 
[-] ՀՀ Ոստիկանության պետ Ալիկ Սարգսյանին, 
[-] ՀՀ Հատուկ քննչական ծառայության պետ Անդրանիկ Միրզոյանին, 
[-] Արդարադատության նախարարության քրեակատարողական վարչության պետ Հայկ Հարությունյանին.

Փաստորեն գնում ենք խիստ հերթականությամբ ու դեռ շարքի միայն առաջին չորս անդամների հետ: Չար լեզուներն ասում են, որ հաջորդը, գուցե հենց էսօր, լինելու են ուժային կառույցների ներկայացուցիչները: Սպասենք ներկայացման շարունակությանը  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (12.03.2011), Mephistopheles (12.03.2011), Tig (12.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքին ընդունված հայտարարությունից.
> 
> 
> Երեկ Սերժ Սարգսյանի խորհդրակցությանը.
> 
> 
> 
> Նորից թվարկենք հայտարարության մեջ հրաժարականի մեջ նշված անձանց՝ ըստ հերթականության, պտիչկա (ծիտիկ) դնելով այն մարդկանց առաջ, ում իբր կլիզմա է արել Սերժը՝ երեկ.
> 
> ...


եթե հաշվի առնենք որ Ռոբին էլ ֆուկ արեց քաղաքական դաշտից…  արա կարող ա՞ սրանք համագործակցում են…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ
> 
> *«Կապիտալ». Ժամանակն անցնում է, և իշխանությունների հայտարարություններն ու 
> իրականությունը մնում են սարսափելի հեռու իրարից*
> 
> 
> էս ընթացքում, ոնց լնի մի քանի անգամ ջղայն տոնով և Ռոբը, և Սերժը խոսացել են, մատ են թափ տվել, բայց իրավիճակը մնացելա նույնը:


ինչն էլ ուզում ա թող թափ տա, մեկ ա չի լինելու… էս ամեն ինչի պատճառն իրանք են… մինչև չհեռանան, բան չի փոխվելու…

----------


## Ձայնալար

Էս համակարգը ինքնամաքրման ենթակա չի, ճահիճում խեղդվողը չի կարա ինքն իր մազերից քաշելով բեր բարձրանա: Սերժի հերթական կտերն են, վախեցած ա տղեն: Վերջի անգամ սենց վախեցած էր երբ նոր էր ընտրվել, էլի ձեռը սեղանին էր խփում, մաքսայինում ելույթներ էր ունենում, էն աստիճան, որ նույնիսկ մաքսայինի աշխատողներն էին մի պահ լուրջ ընդունել: Բայց մենակ մի պահ, իսկ հետո՝ «արա տղեք, էսի կատակ էր անում» (c) կարգին մուլտեր: Փողը օդից չի հայտնվում, որպեսզի ժողովուրդը սկսի լավ ապրել, պետք ա մի խումբ շատ վախենալու ձյաձյաներ սկսեն «վատ» ապրել, իսկ Սերժը էդ ձյաձյաների դեմ չի կարող գնալ, որտև ինքը հենված ա իրանց վրա:

----------

Ariadna (12.03.2011), Chuk (12.03.2011), davidus (12.03.2011), Elmo (14.03.2011), Kuk (15.03.2011), Mephistopheles (12.03.2011), Norton (13.03.2011), Sagittarius (12.03.2011), Դավիթ (21.03.2011), Տրիբուն (13.03.2011)

----------


## voter

Քիչ առաջ Ազատության հրապարակում անժամկետ հացադուլ է սկսել Ժառանգություն կուսակցության նախագահ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը:
Հավանաբար 17ի հանրահավաքից ու երթից հետո նրան միացողներ են լինելու ու ազատության հրապարակը վերադարձվելու է ժողովրդին....

----------

Jarre (16.03.2011)

----------


## Norton

*Հիմա էլ դեղատան տնօրեններն են փողոց ելել*




> Երեկ Վանաձորի Հայքի հրապարակում բողոքի ակցիայի էին դուրս եկել մի քանի դեղատների տնօրեններ, որոնց մեջ էր նաեւ «Սզնի» ՍՊԸ տնօրեն Գառնիկ Սահակյանը, որը նաեւ «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության Վանաձորի տարածքային կառույցի ղեկավարն է։
> 
> Վերջինիս խոսքով՝ առողջապահության նախարարությունը  վարչական օրենսգրքում փոփոխություններ կատարելու մասին առաջարկ է ներկայացրել, որը վերաբերում է դեղորայքային շուկային. ըստ նրա, հարցը դեռեւս քննարկման փուլում է։ «Եթե դեղատոմսով բաց թողնվող դեղերը առանց դեղատոմսի բաց թողնելու դեպքում դեղատները տուգանվելու են 300 հազար դրամ գումարի չափով, իսկ դեղատոմսերի նորմատիվ պահանջներին չհամապատասխանող դեղատոմսեր գրելու համար բժիշկները կտուգանվեն 50 հազար դրամի չափով»։
> 
> «Մեր իրականության մեջ դեղատոմսերը բժիշկների կողմից ուղղորդվում են էն դեղատները, որտեղից բժիշկները տոկոսներ են ստանում: Դա հանրապետությունում հայտնի փաստ է, եւ որեւէ մեկն այն հերքել չի կարող»,-լրագրողների հետ զրույցում նշեց «Սզնի» դեղատան տնօրենը, որն ասում է, որ ինքն այս ամենին դեմ չէ, ուղղակի «պետք է ստեղծել հավասար դաշտ, շուկան դրանով ավելի է մոնոպոլիզացվում, եթե դեղերի մեծածավալ շուկան գտնվում է մի քանի ընկերությունների ձեռքին»: Իսկ այդ ընկերությունները «Նատալի Ֆարմ» եւ «Ալֆա Ֆարմ» դեղագործական ընկերություններն են, որոնք յուրաքանչյուրն ունեն երեւի թե 100-ից ավելի դեղատուն, իսկ Վանաձորում՝ ավելի քան 10։ Թեեւ Սահակյանը Հայքի հրապարակում կայանալիք բողոքի ակցիայի մասին տեղյակ էր պահել շուրջ 30 դեղատների տնօրենների, սակայն, չգիտես ինչու, հրապարակում միայն ինքն էր ու մեկ կին, ով նույնիսկ չգիտեր էլ, թե ինչի համար է եկել։ Մոտ 10 րոպե մնալուց հետո նա էլ հեռացավ, Հայքի հրապարակում մնացին միայն լրագրողներն ու Գառնիկ Սահակյանը։ «Սզնի» դեղատան տնօրենը լրագրողներին տեղեկացրեց, որ հարցը կբարձրացնի կառավարությունում։ Նա վստահեցնում է, որ այսօր բժիշկների կողմից տրամադրվող բոլոր դեղատոմսերն ուղղորդվում են միայն այդ դեղատներ. «Կուլիսային լսել եմ, որ դեղատուն կա, որ 5 տոկոս, դեղատուն կա՝ 10 տոկոս է զեղչ անում»։
> 
> Սահակյանը դժգոհեց նաեւ, որ կոնկրետ իր դեղատուն, որն օրական 300 հազար դրամի առեւտուր է անում, մոտ 2-3 դեղատոմսով այցելու է միայն մտնում: Ո՞ւր են գնում այդ դեղատոմսերը։ Սահակյանը պատմեց, որ պոլիկլինիկաներից մեկի տնօրենը վերջերս դիմել է իրեն՝ ասելով, թե իր դեղատուն կուղարկի անվճար դեղատոմսեր: «Ես էլ ասի, որ ատկատ չեմ տալու, այսինքն եթե կարծում ես, որ անվճար դեղատոմսից ես քեզ 10 տոկոս զեղչ եմ տալու, դա չի լինելու… Բյուջեից անվճար դեղատոմսերն էլ այդ ձեւով են բաց թողնում»,-ասում է «Սզնի» դեղատան տնօրենն ու ավելացնում. «Դեղատոմսերը դուրս են գրվում կոպիաներով, որը ստանդարտ ձեւ չի, դուրս են գրվում զեղչի կտրոններով»։
> 
> «Ո՞վ է կանգնած, ըստ Ձեզ, այս ամենի ետեւում»,- հարց ուղղեցինք Գառնիկ Սահակյանին: «Իշխանության վերնախավը, եւ նախագահի նստավայրին մոտ կանգնած մարդիկ կան, եւ վարչապետի աշխատավայրում, եւ առողջապահության նախարարությունում, եւ ԱԺ-ում, ովքեր կամ ամբողջական իրենց բիզնեսն ունեն ուրիշի անվամբ, կամ էլ փայատեր են»,-պատասխանեց Սահակյանը։ Նա չբացառեց նաեւ, որ այս օրենքը պատվիրված է հենց իր թվարկած օղակների կողմից։
> Հրապարակ

----------

davidus (16.03.2011), Հայկօ (16.03.2011)

----------


## murmushka

65-ամյա կինը սպառնում է ինքնահրկիզվել Ազատության հրապարակում




 Մարտ 16, 2011 | 14:46 

Այս պահին Ազատության հրապարակում 65-ամյա մի կին սպառնում է ինքնահրկիզվել: Ինչպես Ազատության հրապարակից հայտնում է NEWS.am-ի թղթակիցը, կինը բենզինի շիշը եւ կրակայրիչը ձեռքին սպառնում է այրել իրեն, եթե ոստիկանները մոտենան իրեն: Դեպքի վայրում մեկ տասնյակից ավելի ոստիկաններ կան, սակայն նրանք խուսափում են կտրուկ գործողություններ անել:

Պարզվել է, որ բողոքի նման քայլի գնացող կինը Երեւանի բնակիչ Գոհար Չիֆլիկյանն է, ով բողոքում է  Հայաստանի դատախազության ապօրինությունից: 2007թ. նա փորձել է Հարավ-Արեւմտյան թաղամասում բնակարան գնել, սակայն տանտերը նույն բնակարանը Երեւանի տարբեր նոտարական գրասենյակներում վաճառել է 4 տարբեր անձանց: Խաբեբայությունից տուժածները տարիներ շարունակ փորձում են հետ ստանալ իրենց գումարները, սակայան դատախազությունը հրաժարվում է  քրեական գործ հարուցել:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> *Բողոքի ցույց` քաղաքապետարանի շենքի առջև*
> 
> Այսօր` մարտի 16-ին, ժամը 13:00-ին, բացօթյա առևտրով զբաղվող քաղաքացիների հոծ զանգված եկել էր Երևանի քաղաքապետարանի շենքի առջև` իր բողոքն արտահայտելու քաղաքապետի բացօթյա առևտուրն արգելելու որոշման դեմ: Նրանց էին միացել «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության և նույնանուն խմբակցության անդամները:
> 
> Բողոքի ակցիայի սկսվելուց 40 րոպե հետո քաղաքապետարանի լրատվական վարչության մի աշխատակից, որը չներկայացավ, իջավ վերևից` պարզելու բողոքի ակցիայի նպատակը, ինչին ի պատասխան ակցիայի մասնակիցները հայտնեցին, որ «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցությունը դեռ անցյալ շաբաթ 2-րդ նամակն է ուղղել քաղաքապետին` պահանջելով հանդիպում և հարցի քննարկում:
> 
> Լրատվական բաժնի աշխատակիցը նույնիսկ տեղյակ չէր նամակի մասին:


http://www.1in.am/arm/armenia_right_13106.html

----------

Ariadna (16.03.2011), Chuk (17.03.2011), Kita (16.03.2011), murmushka (16.03.2011), Norton (17.03.2011), Շինարար (16.03.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Տեսանյութը լավն ա`

http://www.1in.am/arm/armenia_interview_13078.html

----------


## eve

Կգան ընտրությունները, և կտեսնեք, որ բոլորովին էլ ետևում չեն մնացել... Մարդիկ դեռ հազար դրամի համար ինչ ասես կտան: Ես գիտեմ շատ այդպիսի մարդկանց: Նրանց շաբլոն պատասխանն է -Մեկա, իրանց ուզածն ա լինելու, էս մի քանի հազար դրամն էլ քյար մնա, էլի բանա...  Թեև շատ կուզեի սխալված լինել...
Ու մի բան էլ, մեկ է, մեր ժողովուրդը հեղափոխություն չի սիրում:

----------


## eve

Վայ, ես մեջբերում էի արել Tig-ին...

----------

Tig (21.03.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Կգան ընտրությունները, և կտեսնեք, որ բոլորովին էլ ետևում չեն մնացել... Մարդիկ դեռ հազար դրամի համար ինչ ասես կտան: Ես գիտեմ շատ այդպիսի մարդկանց: Նրանց շաբլոն պատասխանն է -Մեկա, իրանց ուզածն ա լինելու, էս մի քանի հազար դրամն էլ քյար մնա, էլի բանա...  Թեև շատ կուզեի սխալված լինել...
> Ու մի բան էլ, մեկ է, մեր ժողովուրդը հեղափոխություն չի սիրում:


Ես չեմ ասում, թե նման մարդիկ չկան: Նման մարդիկ միշտ եղել են ու կլինեն, բայց որ դրանք շատ քչացել են, դա ակնհայտ ա :Wink: 

հ.գ. բայց ինձ, ո՞նց կարաս մեջբերես... :Think:  :LOL:

----------

Chilly (30.03.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Հ*այաստանում կենսամակարդակը շարունակում է անկում ապրել*
> 
> Ազգային վիճակագրական ծառայության այսօր հրապարակած տվյալները ցույց են տալիս, որ կենսամակարդակի անկումը ՀՀ-ում շարունակվում է:
> 
> Այսպես, այս տարվա փետրվարին նախորդ տարվա փետրվարի համեմատ անվանական աշխատավարձի աճը կազմել է 5.7% այն դեպքում, երբ սպառողական գների ինդեքսը նույն ժամանակաշրջանում կազմել է 12.4%:
> 
> Հունվարին այս ցուցանիշները հետևյալն էին` համապատասխանաբար 5.7% և 10.6%:


1ին.ամ

----------


## Դավիթ

Մեր ժողովուրդը չի սիրում քաղաքացիական պատերազմ:  Քաղաքագետները գիտեն դա և դրա համար էլ բեզպրեդել ա միշտ:

----------

Ambrosine (02.04.2011), Բիձա (21.03.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ոստիկանները քիչ առաջ ծեծի են ենթարկել Արմավիրի քաղաքապետի ընտրությունների արդյունքների դեմ բողոքող ընտրողներին: Նույնիսկ ոմանք տարվել ոստիկանության բաժին:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ ցուցարարները, մոտ մեկ ժամ առաջ փակել էին Արմավիր- Երեւան մայրուղին: Քաղաքապետի թեկնածու Սեւակ Մինասյանի պնդմամբ` ընտրությունները անցել են խախտումներով, ընտրակեղծիքներով:
> 
> Երեկ կայացած ընտրություններում Արմավիրի քաղաքապետ էր վերընտրվել Ռուբեն Խլղաթյանը:


Ա1+

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Նստացույցը հետաձգեցին մեկ շաբաթով*




> Այսօր կրկին Սերժ Սարգսյանի նստավայրի մոտ էին հավաքվել Էջմիածին քաղաքի Մովսես Խորենացի թիվ 1 հանրակացարանի նախկին բնակիչները: Նրանք պատրաստվում էին նախագահական նստավայրի մոտ նստացույց անել:
> 
> Կառավարության որոշման համաձայն` հանրակացարանի մասնաշենքը նվիրատվության հիմունքով հատկացվել է անապահով բնակիչներին` անհատույց սեփականության իրավունքով:
> 
> Երրորդ կարգի վթարային շենքի նորոգումը պետք է կատարվեր պետության հաշվին, սակայն քաղաքապետարանը պատճառաբանել է, որ բավարար գումար չունի և նորոգման հարցերով պետք է զբաղվի ոմն բարերար էդվարդ Սաղկալյանը : Արդյունքում` բնակիչները հայտնվել են փողոցում:
> 
> «Քսանվեց ընտանիք բնակվում էր այդ մասնաշենքում, այսօր յոթանասուն բնակիչներով հայտնվել ենք փողոցում: Պատճառաբանեցին, թե ամրացման ու վերանորոգման աշխատանքներ են կատարելու շենքում, 3 օր ժամանակ տվեցին տներն ազատելու ու մինչ օրս որևէ աշխատանք մասնաշենքում չի կատարվել: Քանդել են ամբողջ մասնաշենքը, խարխլել հիմքերը,կանգուն են մնացել միայն պատերը»,-ասում է հանրակացարանի նախկին բնակիչ Աղավնի Ղազարյանը:
> 
> «Արդեն 9 ամիս է` ինչ հանել են մեր տներից և ուղղակի շպրտել են փողոց,ի վիճակի չենք վարձ տալու, ոչ երեխեքին պահելու, ինչքան կարելի է»,-լրացնում է հանրակացարանի բնակիչ Դուխիկ Մովսիսյանը:
> ...


Ա1+

----------

Ambrosine (02.04.2011), Ariadna (21.03.2011), Grieg (21.03.2011), Rammer (22.03.2011)

----------


## Mono

Հայ ժողովուրդը պատմության մեջ ամենաշատ ապստամբած ազգն է
Ուրիշ հարց է, որ այդ ապստամբությունները ճիշտ են կառավարվել թե ոչ
Անկախությունից հետո հայ ազգի բոլոր ապստամբությունների էներգիան մսխվել  է 1996, 2003, 2008
Ու դրանում մեղավոր է ոչ այնքան ժողովուրդ  ինչքան ապստամբության լիդերները / Վ․ Մանուկյան, Ս․ Դեմիրճյան, ԼՏՊ /

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հայ ժողովուրդը պատմության մեջ ամենաշատ ապստամբած ազգն է
> Ուրիշ հարց է, որ այդ ապստամբությունները ճիշտ են կառավարվել թե ոչ
> Անկախությունից հետո հայ ազգի բոլոր ապստամբությունների էներգիան մսխվել  է 1996, 2003, 2008
> Ու դրանում մեղավոր է ոչ այնքան ժողովուրդ  ինչքան ապստամբության լիդերները / Վ․ Մանուկյան, Ս․ Դեմիրճյան, ԼՏՊ /


  հա էլի… պլոխոմու տանցոռու յ*** մեշայուտ

----------

Quyr Qery (30.03.2011)

----------


## Mono

> հա էլի… պլոխոմու տանցոռու յ*** մեշայուտ


երևի պետք է հասկանալ, որ պլախոյ տանցորը այս դեպքում հայ ժողովուրդն է, ըստ ձեզ

----------


## Lion

> *Հայ ժողովուրդը պատմության մեջ ամենաշատ ապստամբած ազգն է*
> Ուրիշ հարց է, որ այդ ապստամբությունները ճիշտ են կառավարվել թե ոչ
> Անկախությունից հետո հայ ազգի բոլոր ապստամբությունների էներգիան մսխվել  է 1996, 2003, 2008
> Ու դրանում մեղավոր է ոչ այնքան ժողովուրդ  ինչքան ապստամբության լիդերները / Վ․ Մանուկյան, Ս․ Դեմիրճյան, ԼՏՊ /


Պատմական փոքրիկ տեղեկանք.

_Չհաշված գոյամարտերը, Հայ ժողովրդի պատմության ընթացքում, սկսած 428 թ-ից, կարելի է հաշվել առնվազն 32 ապստամբություն:_

----------


## ministr

> Պատմական փոքրիկ տեղեկանք.
> 
> _Չհաշված գոյամարտերը, Հայ ժողովրդի պատմության ընթացքում, սկսած 428 թ-ից, կարելի է հաշվել առնվազն 32 ապստամբություն:_


Ապստամբություն օտարի դեմ թե ներքին ղեկավարության?

----------


## Lion

Օտարի: "Ներքին ապստամբություննեեր"-ը մեր պատմության ընթացքում կարելի է մատների վրա հաշվել...

----------


## ministr

> Օտարի: "Ներքին ապստամբություննեեր"-ը մեր պատմության ընթացքում կարելի է մատների վրա հաշվել...


Ըհըըը.. ուրեմն պատմությունն ինչ կցուցանե...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> երևի պետք է հասկանալ, որ պլախոյ տանցորը այս դեպքում հայ ժողովուրդն է, ըստ ձեզ


ժողովուրդը չէ…_ ըստ ինձ_ շառը լիդերների վրա գցողներն են

----------


## Mono

> Պատմական փոքրիկ տեղեկանք.


Լիոն ջան երևի մենք ապստամբություն ասելով տարբեր բաներ ենք հասկանում։
մի տասնյակից ավել ապստամբություն կարող եմ միայն վերջին մի քանի դարում հիշեմ։  Դու Զեյթունի Սասունի ապստամբությունները ի՞նչ ես համարում, գոյամարտ թե՞ ապստամբություն

----------


## Mono

ներքին ապստամբություններն էլ Հայաստանում շատ հաճախ կրոնական երանգ են ստացել,

----------


## Mono

> ժողովուրդը չէ…_ ըստ ինձ_ շառը լիդերների վրա գցողներն են


Իսկ շառը լիդերների վրա քցողը ժողովրդի ներկայացուցիչ չի՞, թե այդ մարդիկ ժողովրդից դուրս են։
Հիմա ըստ քեզ ես ու իմ նման մտածողներն ենք մեղավոր, որ ԼՏՊ-ն 3 տարի է չի կարողանում իր հռչակած քաղաքական նպատակներին հասնել ունենալով շատ մեծ ժողովրդական աջակցություն։

----------

Տրիբուն (01.04.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ժողովուրդը չէ…_ ըստ ինձ_ շառը լիդերների վրա գցողներն են


Բա լիդերի գործը ո՞րն ա - շառը ժողովրդի վրա քցելը՞: Թե՞ ժողովուրդը գործը անի, վերջացնի, ինքը մենակ լիդերությունն անի:

----------

Elmo (03.04.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան երևի մենք ապստամբություն ասելով տարբեր բաներ ենք հասկանում։
> մի տասնյակից ավել ապստամբություն կարող եմ միայն վերջին մի քանի դարում հիշեմ։  Դու Զեյթունի Սասունի ապստամբությունները ի՞նչ ես համարում, գոյամարտ թե՞ ապստամբություն


Դե իհարկե, հստակ դասակարգման չափանիշ չկա: Դրանք ես համարում եմ գոյամարտ, թեև ընդունում եմ նաև այլ տեսակետներ: Գոյամարտը դա մի տեսակ ավելի ծանր վիճակից դրդված քայլ է, երբ լինել-չլինելու հարց է: Նման գոյամարտեր օրինակ միայն Զեյթունի պարագայում կարող եմ հաշվել 40 հատ:




> ներքին ապստամբություններն էլ Հայաստանում շատ հաճախ կրոնական երանգ են ստացել,


Իհարկե - Պավլիկյաններ, Թոնդրակյաններ, այլ աղանդավորական շարժումներ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե իհարկե, հստակ դասակարգման չափանիշ չկա: Դրանք ես համարում եմ գոյամարտ, թեև ընդունում եմ նաև այլ տեսակետներ: Գոյամարտը դա մի տեսակ ավելի ծանր վիճակից դրդված քայլ է, երբ լինել-չլինելու հարց է: Նման գոյամարտեր օրինակ միայն Զեյթունի պարագայում կարող եմ հաշվել 40 հատ:
> ...


իսկ էկզոտիկ կենդանիների առկայությամբ կարո՞ղ ենք դասակարգել, Լիոն ջան: Ասենք եթե թշնամիին փիղ ուներ, ուրեմն ապստամբություն էր, եթե գետաձի՝ ուրեմն գոյամատր էր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Իսկ շառը լիդերների վրա քցողը ժողովրդի ներկայացուցիչ չի՞, թե այդ մարդիկ ժողովրդից դուրս են։*
> Հիմա ըստ քեզ ես ու իմ նման մտածողներն ենք մեղավոր, որ ԼՏՊ-ն 3 տարի է չի կարողանում իր հռչակած քաղաքական նպատակներին հասնել ունենալով շատ մեծ ժողովրդական աջակցություն։


Լիդերներն էլ են ժողովրդի մի մասն ու ժողովրդի միջից դուրս եկած… Մոնո ջան եթե ԼՏՊ-ն չի կարում անի էս 3 տարի ա, գտի մեկին որ 3 օրում, կամ 3 ամսում կանի… կամ գոնե կխոստանա… շատ մեծ ժողովրդականությունը քարդ բլանշ չի… համ էլ պատասխանատվություն ա… չի նշանակում ինչ խեքիդ փչի պտի անես, կամ որ քեզնից պահանջում են դեմ գնալ քո պրինցիպներին ուրեմն պտի գնաս… 

… մարդը ասել ա "սահմանադրական ճանապրով ենք անելու… ցանկապատ չենք ջարդելու, մարդ չենք ծեծելու" … հիմա եթե էս ձևը քեզ դուր չի գալիս պիտի միանաս էն ընդդիմությանը որը քեզ կտանի բաղձալի ճանապարհով… ես չեմ ասում ինքը ճիշտ ա անում կամ սխալ… ասում եմ որ ինքն իր պրիցիպներով ա գնում…

… իմիջայլոց էս վիճակին որ մենք ենք էսօր, մի մարդու արած գործ չի… սել ա թե մի մարդու վրա էլ շառը գցելը սխալ ա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա լիդերի գործը ո՞րն ա - շառը ժողովրդի վրա քցելը՞: Թե՞ ժողովուրդը գործը անի, վերջացնի, ինքը մենակ լիդերությունն անի:


խառը գցելը որևէ մեկի գործը չի… շառը գցելը ընդհանրապես գործ չի Տրիբուն ջան, որ ինչ որ մեկինն ըլնի… շառի խնդիրն եկավ էն ժամանակ երբ գրվեց որ մեր պատմության մեջ լիդերներն են եղել մեղավորները…

----------


## Mono

Մեֆիստոֆել

Մենք փաստորեն եկանք այստեղ հանգեցինք հայ ազգի հիմնական խնդրին։
Դա գրագետ լիդերների, / ես ավելի շատ սիրում եմ կառավարիչ բառը / բացակայությունն է, որոնք կկարողանան հայ ժողովրդի ըմբոստ էներգիան ուղղորդել ի շահ պետականության։
Ընդ որում սա նոր պրոբլեմ չի ու ԼՏՊ-ով չի սկսվել։ Մարդիկ Օսմանյան կայսրությունում ապստամբում էին հազարներով կոտորվում իսկ դաշնակ/հնչակ լիդերները ինչ որ հավայի քաղաքական մուտիլովկաներով էին զբաղված։

 Իսկ ուրիշ ճանապարհով գնալու հարցում համաձայն եմ։ Չեմ կարծում, որ ԼՏՊ-ն խանգարում է ուրիշներին *ռեալ ձևով*, խանգարում է այնքանով որ ասենք նրա մամուլը կարող է հարձակվի այլընտրանքայինի վրա, բայց դա կարծում եմ լուրջ խոչնդոտ չի, պետք է սովորել դա էլ հաղթահարել, նկատի ունեմ նրանք ովքեր կհավակնեն այլընտրանք դառնալ։  
ԼՏՊ-ին ես կարող եմ մեղադրել մի բանում, նա չստեղծեց նոր սերնդի կառավարիչների դպրոց, որը կարող էր աներ։

----------


## Mono

> Դե իհարկե, հստակ դասակարգման չափանիշ չկա: Դրանք ես համարում եմ գոյամարտ, թեև ընդունում եմ նաև այլ տեսակետներ: Գոյամարտը դա մի տեսակ ավելի ծանր վիճակից դրդված քայլ է, երբ լինել-չլինելու հարց է: Նման գոյամարտեր օրինակ միայն Զեյթունի պարագայում կարող եմ հաշվել 40 հատ:


Հա պարզ է քո դասակարգման մեթոդաբանությունը, ես ուղղակի զարմացա երբ տեսա 32 թիվը։  Դասակարգման իսկապես տարբեր ձևեր կարելի անել, բայց դա առանձին թեմա է

----------

Lion (24.04.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մեր ժողովուրդը չի սիրում քաղաքացիական պատերազմ:  Քաղաքագետները գիտեն դա և դրա համար էլ բեզպրեդել ա միշտ:


Իսկ դու այսօրվա պայմաններում կգնա՞ս քաղաքացիական պատերազմի  :Think: : Ես անձամբ չեմ գնա, որովհետև եթե մեր բանակը խառնվի ու արևելյան ճակատը դատարկվի թշնամու առաջ, ուզում ա քաղաքացիականը հաղթես, արտաքին պատերազմում հնարավոր ա պարտվես: Ահա թե ինչու քաղաքագետները գիտեն ու վստահ են, որ դա տեղի չի ունենա, որովհետև միայն արկածախնդիր առաջնորդը ընդդիմությանը կտանի դեպի քաղաքացիական պատերազմ: Միգուցե այդ օրվան էլ հասնենք, բայց դա ինքնասպանության նման մի բան կլինի, եթե ասենք Լիբիայի նման և՛ երկար տևի, և՛ այդքան արյունալի ընթացք ունենա: Միակ ելքը այն կլինի, եթե զինված ուժերը հայտարարեն իրենց չեզոքության մասին ու հավատարիմ մնան և՛ մեր օրենքներին, և՛ ռազմական դոկտրինին:

----------

aragats (23.05.2011)

----------


## Elmo

Հայաստանը գնում է սոցիալական գերհանդուրժողականության:

----------

davidus (25.04.2011), Jarre (24.04.2011), Tig (24.04.2011), Աթեիստ (23.04.2011), Շինարար (24.04.2011), Տրիբուն (24.04.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> *Իսկ դու այսօրվա պայմաններում կգնա՞ս քաղաքացիական պատերազմի : Ես անձամբ չեմ գնա, որովհետև եթե մեր բանակը խառնվի ու արևելյան ճակատը դատարկվի թշնամու առաջ, ուզում ա քաղաքացիականը հաղթես, արտաքին պատերազմում հնարավոր ա պարտվես:* Ահա թե ինչու քաղաքագետները գիտեն ու վստահ են, որ դա տեղի չի ունենա, որովհետև միայն արկածախնդիր առաջնորդը ընդդիմությանը կտանի դեպի քաղաքացիական պատերազմ: Միգուցե այդ օրվան էլ հասնենք, բայց դա ինքնասպանության նման մի բան կլինի, եթե ասենք Լիբիայի նման և՛ երկար տևի, և՛ այդքան արյունալի ընթացք ունենա: Միակ ելքը այն կլինի, եթե զինված ուժերը հայտարարեն իրենց չեզոքության մասին ու հավատարիմ մնան և՛ մեր օրենքներին, և՛ ռազմական դոկտրինին:


Այ հենց նույն կոզրով էլ առաջնորդվում են երկու երկրների ղեկավարները։ Հենց որ  հակամարտող  կողմերից մեկում լավրում է քաղաքական վիճակը.ախպերներով զանգվում են իրար.մի քանի զինվոր ՙՁեռքի հետ՚ սպանում են ու հայտարարում. թէ ՙԷս  լարված վիճակը չե՞ք  տեսնում որ  մի հատ էլ իշխանափոխություն եք ուզում. հո դուք ազգի դավաճան չե՞ք՚
*Ղարաբաղի հարցը դարձել է իշխանավորների անձեռնամխելիության գրավականը։*

----------

davidus (25.04.2011), Tig (24.04.2011), Գեա (24.04.2011), Տրիբուն (24.04.2011)

----------


## Սրբազան

> Այ հենց նույն կոզրով էլ առաջնորդվում են երկու երկրների ղեկավարները։ Հենց որ  հակամարտող  կողմերից մեկում լավրում է քաղաքական վիճակը.ախպերներով զանգվում են իրար.մի քանի զինվոր ՙՁեռքի հետ՚ սպանում են ու հայտարարում. թէ ՙԷս  լարված վիճակը չե՞ք  տեսնում որ  մի հատ էլ իշխանափոխություն եք ուզում. հո դուք ազգի դավաճան չե՞ք՚
> *Ղարաբաղի հարցը դարձել է իշխանավորների անձեռնամխելիության գրավականը։*



Ո՛չ Լևոնը, ո՛չ Ռոբերտը և ո՛չ էլ Սերժը ո՛չ «Ղարաբաղը ծախելու» և ո՛չ էլ Ղարաբաղի շահարկմամբ իշխանությունը պահելու խնդիր չունեն։ Նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրն էլ իր հասկացողության և պատկերացումների շրջանակում փորձել է գտնել այդ հարցի օբյեկտիվ լուծումը։

1. Լևոնը, թերահավատորեն վերաբերվելով հայ ժողովրդի՝ պատերազմում հաղթելու հնարավորություններին (օբյեկտիվ և սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներով), չհավատալով, որ երկար ժանակա հնարավոր է պահպանել ստատուս քվոն, փորձում էր տանելի մարդկային ու արժանապատիվ պայմաններ ապահովելու երաշխիքներ ստանալ՝ ԼՂԻՄ–ը թողնելով Ադրբեջանի կազմում։ Սա մեր պատմության առաջին նման դրվագը չէ և վստահ եմ, որ ոչ էլ վերջինն է լինելու։ Սակայն համոզված եմ, որ առաջին նախագահի ցանկություննէր ապահովել բնակչության ապահովությունը։
2. Ռոբերտը, որ ավելի մոտիկից էր զգացել պատերազմն ու դժվարությունները և ավելիք քիչ էր շփվել միջազգային «շնաձկների» հետ, սկզբնական շրջանում կարծում էր, որ Արցախի միացումը Հայաստանին «խաղ ու պար» է և մեղադրում էր Լևոնին ավելորդ «պարտվողականության» մեջ։ Հետագայում, հասկանալով, որ պատերազմի հաղթանակը դիվանագիտական հարթակներում մսխելը «մի րոպեի գործ է», սկսեց տանել «ստատուս քվոյի» պահպանման քաղաքակնություն՝ ակնկալելով, որ ամեն անցնող օր «աշխատում է» Հայաստանի օգտին և վաղեմության ժամեկտի ձեռք բերմանը զուգահեռ ինքնաբերաբար անհնարին կդառնա առնվազն նախկին ԼՂԻՄ–ի մարզի տարածքի վերադարձը Ադրբեջանին։
3. Սերժը, ով իշխանության եկավ ներքաղաքական լեգիտիմության լուրջ պակասով, փորձեց ակտիվություն և նախաձեռնողականություն ցուցաբերել արտաքին ճակատում՝ Արցախի հակամարտության լուծման սեփական տարբերակն առաջ տանելու համար։ Առհասարակ, կարելի է փաստել մի ցավալի փաստի մասին. մեր երկրորդ ու երրորդ նախագահները ձգտում են ջնջել նախորդի անցած ճանապարհն ու սկսել «սեփական գործը»։ Իսկ Լևոնը, գալով իշխանության, փորձելու է ամեն բան վերսկսել 1997թ.ից։ Եթե մեր քաղաքական ուժերը, կարողանային մի կողմ կանգնել պոպուլիզմից, և անհեռատես ու շտապողական քաղաքականությունից, որը գալիս է «աշխարհին վարդագույն ակնոցներով նայելու», սեփական ուժերի գերագնահտման և դժվարությունների արհամարման պատճառով, ապա մեր արտաքին քաղաքականությունը կլիներ շատ ավելի արդյունավետ։


Հ.Գ.  Մեր ամբողջ հասարակությունը տառապում է նույն թերությունով. յուրաքանչյուրս էլ վստահ ենք, որ ավելի լավ նախագահ կլինենք, ավելի արդարացի, ուժեղ և ժողովրդավար։ հՀավատացե՛ք. մինչև նախագահ դառնալը և՛ Ռոբերտը, և՛ Սերժը նույն կերպ են մտածել։

----------

aragats (23.05.2011), Tig (30.04.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Ըստ իս Հայաստանում դեռևս չի հասունացել սոցիալական բունը, դժգոհությունները իհարկե շատ է: Բայց մի վատ բան եմ նկատել: Ուզում են փոխել, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ վատ է, այլ որ իրենք չեն կարողանում օգտվել նույն բարիքներից:
Հայաստանը և հայերը կարող են լավ ապրել, միայն ոչ դեմոկրատական երկրում  :Smile: 
Միայն միապետական դիկտատւրան թույ կտա ժողովրդին քիչ թե շատ ապահով զգալու:

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Վերջին 8 գրառումները թեմայից շեղված լինելու պատճառով ջնջվել են:*

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ըստ իս Հայաստանում դեռևս չի հասունացել սոցիալական բունը, դժգոհությունները իհարկե շատ է: Բայց մի վատ բան եմ նկատել: Ուզում են փոխել, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ վատ է, այլ որ իրենք չեն կարողանում օգտվել նույն բարիքներից:
> *Հայաստանը և հայերը կարող են լավ ապրել, միայն ոչ դեմոկրատական երկրում* 
> Միայն միապետական դիկտատւրան թույ կտա ժողովրդին քիչ թե շատ ապահով զգալու:


էդ երկրում արդեն ապրում են, արդյունքն էլ էս ա…

----------


## Varzor

> էդ երկրում արդեն ապրում են, արդյունքն էլ էս ա…


Ոչ, ես շեշտեցի ՄԻԱՊԵՏԱԿԱՆ ԴԻԿՏԱՏՈՒՐԱ,
Իսկ հիման` ավտորիտար կամ օլիգարխիկ դիկտատուրա է:
Բոլոր, այսպես կոչված "դեմոկրատական" իրականում գործում են տարբեր դիպի դիկտատուրաներ`
1.	ավտորիտար դիկտատուրա - որոշ մարդկանց խմբեր, ելնելով հնուց եկող հասարակական և տնտեսական լծակների տիրապետելուց (հողատերեր), ժառանգաբար իրենց հեղինակություն վայելող “տոհմերի” կամքն են թելադրում և պաշտպանում սեփական, ինչպես նաև ավտորիտար վերնախավի շահերը: Այդպիսի կառավարմամբ երկրներ են Ճապոնիան, Անգլիան, Ֆրանսիան, Հնդկաստանը և այլն: Որոշ վերապահումներով այս շարքին կարելի է դասել նաև ԽՍՀՄ-ը և ՉԺՀ-ն, միայն այն տարբերությամբ, որ այստեղ ավտորիտար է “պարտիան” և “ժառնգվում” է ոչ թե արյունակցական այլ գաղափարա-քաղական 
2.	օլիգարխիկ դիկտատուրա – կառավարման սկզբունքները նույնն են ինչ ավտորիտարինը, սակայն իշխանության ժառանգաբար փոխանցումը պարտադիր չէ: Այս ձևը հանդիսանում է ավտորիտար դիկտատուրայի “նախերգանքը” և հանդիսանում է ավտորիտար կամ կորպորատիվ դիկտատներին անցման նախնական փուլ: Հենց այս կառավարման ձևն է, որը ամենաանկայուն և խառնաշփոթ իրավիճակներն է ստեղծում: Օրինակ` Հայսատան, Ռուսաստան, նախկին ԽՍՀՄ շատ երկրներ, աֆրիկական և ասիական որոշ պետություններ:
3.	 Միապետական դիկտատուրա - ավտորիտար դիկտատուրայի մասնավոր դեպք է, որտեղ ավտորիտար վերնախավի կոնկրետ մարդկանց խումբը, իրենցից մեկի ձեռքում է կենտրոնացնում իշխանական լծակները, սակայն խմբին է վերապահվում ընդհանուր քաղաքականության որոշումը: Այդպիսիք են Բահրեին, Կատար, ԱՄԷ, Բրունեյ, Նեպալ, Թայլանդ և այլն:
4.	Կորպորատիվ դիկտատուրա (կորպորատակրատիա) – այստեղ ավտորիտար են ոչ թե “տոհմերը” այլ տնտեսության տարբեր ոլորտներում գերակայության հասած կորպորացիաները, որոնք նույնիսկ ժառանգաբար են կառավարվում, որը սակայն պարտադիր չէ: Հանդիսանում է օլիգարխիկ դիկտատուրայի զարգացած տեսակը, ինչպես նաև իր մեջ պարունակում է ավտորիտար տարրեր: Այդպիսիքն են օրինակ ԱՄՆ, Գերմանիա և եվրոպական շատ երկրների կառավարման համակարգերը:
5.	Ռազմական դիկտատուրա – ռազմական միջին և վերին խավի (սպայական անձնակազմ) և նրանց “հավատարիմ” կամ բարեկամ շարքային ռազմական ուժի վրա հիմնված դիկտատ: Սովորաբար նախորդում է օլիգարխիկ և ավտորիտար դիկտատներին: Ըստ էության հանդիսանում է մարդկանց փոքր խմբի կողմից մյուսներին ճնշման և շահագործման ենթարկելու ամենահին ձևը և պետական համակարգի ստեղծման հիմքը: Ներկայիս ռազմական դիկտատները ավելի կատարելագործված և զարգացած տեսակներն են և սովորաբար մաքուր վիճակում հանդս չեն գալիս:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ոչ, ես շեշտեցի ՄԻԱՊԵՏԱԿԱՆ ԴԻԿՏԱՏՈՒՐԱ,
> Իսկ հիման` ավտորիտար կամ օլիգարխիկ դիկտատուրա է:
> Բոլոր, այսպես կոչված "դեմոկրատական" իրականում գործում են տարբեր դիպի դիկտատուրաներ`
> 1.	ավտորիտար դիկտատուրա - որոշ մարդկանց խմբեր, ելնելով հնուց եկող հասարակական և տնտեսական լծակների տիրապետելուց (հողատերեր), ժառանգաբար իրենց հեղինակություն վայելող “տոհմերի” կամքն են թելադրում և պաշտպանում սեփական, ինչպես նաև ավտորիտար վերնախավի շահերը: Այդպիսի կառավարմամբ երկրներ են Ճապոնիան, Անգլիան, Ֆրանսիան, Հնդկաստանը և այլն: Որոշ վերապահումներով այս շարքին կարելի է դասել նաև ԽՍՀՄ-ը և ՉԺՀ-ն, միայն այն տարբերությամբ, որ այստեղ ավտորիտար է “պարտիան” և “ժառնգվում” է ոչ թե արյունակցական այլ գաղափարա-քաղական 
> 2.	օլիգարխիկ դիկտատուրա – կառավարման սկզբունքները նույնն են ինչ ավտորիտարինը, սակայն իշխանության ժառանգաբար փոխանցումը պարտադիր չէ: Այս ձևը հանդիսանում է ավտորիտար դիկտատուրայի “նախերգանքը” և հանդիսանում է ավտորիտար կամ կորպորատիվ դիկտատներին անցման նախնական փուլ: Հենց այս կառավարման ձևն է, որը ամենաանկայուն և խառնաշփոթ իրավիճակներն է ստեղծում: Օրինակ` Հայսատան, Ռուսաստան, նախկին ԽՍՀՄ շատ երկրներ, աֆրիկական և ասիական որոշ պետություններ:
> 3.	 Միապետական դիկտատուրա - ավտորիտար դիկտատուրայի մասնավոր դեպք է, որտեղ ավտորիտար վերնախավի կոնկրետ մարդկանց խումբը, իրենցից մեկի ձեռքում է կենտրոնացնում իշխանական լծակները, սակայն խմբին է վերապահվում ընդհանուր քաղաքականության որոշումը: Այդպիսիք են Բահրեին, Կատար, ԱՄԷ, Բրունեյ, Նեպալ, Թայլանդ և այլն:
> 4.	Կորպորատիվ դիկտատուրա (կորպորատակրատիա) – այստեղ ավտորիտար են ոչ թե “տոհմերը” այլ տնտեսության տարբեր ոլորտներում գերակայության հասած կորպորացիաները, որոնք նույնիսկ ժառանգաբար են կառավարվում, որը սակայն պարտադիր չէ: Հանդիսանում է օլիգարխիկ դիկտատուրայի զարգացած տեսակը, ինչպես նաև իր մեջ պարունակում է ավտորիտար տարրեր: Այդպիսիքն են օրինակ ԱՄՆ, Գերմանիա և եվրոպական շատ երկրների կառավարման համակարգերը:
> 5.	Ռազմական դիկտատուրա – ռազմական միջին և վերին խավի (սպայական անձնակազմ) և նրանց “հավատարիմ” կամ բարեկամ շարքային ռազմական ուժի վրա հիմնված դիկտատ: Սովորաբար նախորդում է օլիգարխիկ և ավտորիտար դիկտատներին: Ըստ էության հանդիսանում է մարդկանց փոքր խմբի կողմից մյուսներին ճնշման և շահագործման ենթարկելու ամենահին ձևը և պետական համակարգի ստեղծման հիմքը: Ներկայիս ռազմական դիկտատները ավելի կատարելագործված և զարգացած տեսակներն են և սովորաբար մաքուր վիճակում հանդս չեն գալիս:


կասեի որ դու բացարձակապես գաղափար չունես դեմոկրատական հասարակարգի, կառուցվածքի օրենսդրության ու դատական համակարգից ու քո գաղափարներն ավելի շատ սովետական պրոպագանդա են հիշեցնում քան վերլուծություն… իսկ ես շատ լավ գիտեմ սովետական պրոպագանդան ինչ ա…

----------


## Varzor

> կասեի որ դու բացարձակապես գաղափար չունես դեմոկրատական հասարակարգի, կառուցվածքի օրենսդրության ու դատական համակարգից ու քո գաղափարներն ավելի շատ սովետական պրոպագանդա են հիշեցնում քան վերլուծություն… իսկ ես շատ լավ գիտեմ սովետական պրոպագանդան ինչ ա…


Լուրջ ??  :LOL: 

Լավ, չեմ ուզում քո միամիտ պատկերացումները խեղաթյուրել  :Smile: 
Եղբայր իմ ՈՒԺՆ Է ԾՆՈՒՄ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔԸ, չկա և չի կարող լինել մարդկային հավասարություն, չի կարող հաշվի առնվել բոլորի կարծիքը, առավել ևս չի կարող որոշիչ լինել: 10 թույլ մարդը չեն կարող 1 ուժեղին ինչ-որ բան "համոզել", քանակը դա դեռ որակ չէ  :Smile: 
Դեմոկրատիան հորինել են, որպեսզի թույլերը և ճնշվածները իրենց կարևոր զգան, երևակայեն, թե իրենք էլ կարող են իչ-որ բան փոխել, կարծիք արտահայտել  :Smile: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է սովետական պրոպագանդային, ապա դժվար իմ չափ հասկանաս, թե դա ինչ չարիք էր: Կարճ ասեմ` պապս ծնվել է աքսորում, հորաքոույրս և հորեղբայրս նույնպես: Այպես որ ընտանեկան մտնոլորտը միշտ հակասովետական է եղել և երբեք վարդագույն ակնոցներով չենք նայել սովետական գաղափարներին: Եվ ինչի պիտի նայեինք ?? Մինչև հեղափոխությունը պապիս հայրը 2 սեփական գյուղ ուներ ...
Ես չեմ տեսել և լսել գոնե մի երկիր, որտեղ դեմոկրատական հիմնական գաղափարը` հանրության ձայնը, չանտեսվի: Նույն եվրոպական երկրներում, ԱՄՆ-ում:
Պետք է հարցնել այնտեղ բնակվող, բայց գիտակից և զարգացած մարդկանց, ոչ թե "միջին ամերիկացուց", որն իր ինտելեկտով և գիտելիքներով շատ քիչ է տարբերվում մեր "միջին դպրոցականից"  :Smile: 
Հին հռոմում կաին ստրուկներ, որոնք բավականին մեծ ունեցվածք ունեին, շատ գեղեցիկ և բարեկեցիկ կյանք էինվ վայելում, բայց միևնույն է ՍՏՐՈՒԿ էին և տերը ցանկացած պահին կարող էր նրա հետ անել այն, ինչ ուզում էր:
Այ այդպիսին էլ ներկայիս "լավ" դեմոկրատիաներն են: Ամենին ինչ գեղեցիկ է, կյանքը բարեկեցիկ, իսկ իրականում "տերերն" են այդպես ուզել, որ լինի, որ իրենց հարմար լինի մյուսներին շահագործելը, որ սխալների համար իրենց չմեղադրեն, որ ճգանժամերի ժամանակ չտուժեն և որ ամենակարևորն է` չկորցնեն իրական իշխանությունը:
Հայտնի ճշմարտություն է. մարդկային զանգվածները կառավարելու համար դեռևս հին Հռոմում կիրառվում էր "հաց և զվարճություն" տակտիկան: Իշխում էր նա, ով մարդկանց դրանից շատ էր տալիս:
Դեմոկրատական համակարգը հենց դա` անհրաժեշտ քանակով հաց (որ սովածները կուշտերից քիչ լինեն, բայց չվերանան` կարողա պետք գան) և զվարճություններ-ներկայացումներ (շոնուներ, համերգներ, սպորտային միջոցառումներ, ընտրություններ, քարոզարշավներ, ցույցեր, երթեր և այլն)  :Smile: 
Ոչինչ նորից չի հորինվում, ուղղակի փոխվել է ներկայացման ձևը և փաթեթավորումը:
Հիմա մեր երկրում ինչ-որ փորձեր են կատարվում այդ փաթեթավրումը գեղեցկացնելու համար, բայց արդյունքը չնչին է, քանի որ որոշ մարդկանց անձնական կարճատև ախորժակները գերակայում են հեռանկարային համակարգի կառուցման նկատմամբ:

----------

zanazan (26.05.2011), Արէա (25.05.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Լուրջ* ?? 
> 
> Լավ, չեմ ուզում քո միամիտ պատկերացումները խեղաթյուրել 
> Եղբայր իմ ՈՒԺՆ Է ԾՆՈՒՄ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔԸ, չկա և չի կարող լինել մարդկային հավասարություն, չի կարող հաշվի առնվել բոլորի կարծիքը, առավել ևս չի կարող որոշիչ լինել: 10 թույլ մարդը չեն կարող 1 ուժեղին ինչ-որ բան "համոզել", քանակը դա դեռ որակ չէ 
> Դեմոկրատիան հորինել են, որպեսզի թույլերը և ճնշվածները իրենց կարևոր զգան, երևակայեն, թե իրենք էլ կարող են իչ-որ բան փոխել, կարծիք արտահայտել 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է սովետական պրոպագանդային, ապա դժվար իմ չափ հասկանաս, թե դա ինչ չարիք էր: Կարճ ասեմ` պապս ծնվել է աքսորում, հորաքոույրս և հորեղբայրս նույնպես: Այպես որ ընտանեկան մտնոլորտը միշտ հակասովետական է եղել և երբեք վարդագույն ակնոցներով չենք նայել սովետական գաղափարներին: Եվ ինչի պիտի նայեինք ?? *Մինչև հեղափոխությունը պապիս հայրը 2 սեփական գյուղ ուներ ...*
> Ես չեմ տեսել և լսել գոնե մի երկիր, որտեղ դեմոկրատական հիմնական գաղափարը` հանրության ձայնը, չանտեսվի: Նույն եվրոպական երկրներում, ԱՄՆ-ում:
> Պետք է հարցնել այնտեղ բնակվող, բայց գիտակից և զարգացած մարդկանց, ոչ թե "միջին ամերիկացուց", որն իր ինտելեկտով և գիտելիքներով շատ քիչ է տարբերվում մեր "միջին դպրոցականից" 
> Հին հռոմում կաին ստրուկներ, որոնք բավականին մեծ ունեցվածք ունեին, շատ գեղեցիկ և բարեկեցիկ կյանք էինվ վայելում, բայց միևնույն է ՍՏՐՈՒԿ էին և տերը ցանկացած պահին կարող էր նրա հետ անել այն, ինչ ուզում էր:
> ...


ամենայն լրջությամբ…

Varzor, դե ասա փորացավդ էս ա… գյուղերը հետ ես ուզում հա՞… կներես, բայց դա անհնար ա… ոչ միապետությունը հետ կգա, ոչ էլ գյուղերը ձեզ հետ կտան…

…բայց քո բանավիճելու ոճը լրիվ սովետական ա…

----------


## davidus

Մեֆ ջան, եթե համաձայնությունդ տաս քո թագավորական դինաստիան հիմնելու, իմացի՝ մենք-մերոնցով քո կողքին ենք։  :Jpit: 
Ինձ թագադիր ասպետի նախարարությունը որ տաս, ընենց սիրուն արարողակարգով թագադրեմ, սաղի բերանը բաց մնա։  :Jpit:   :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ. Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա ինձ թվում ա, որ թագադրվելու համար ներկայումս ամենահարմար թեկնածուն լֆիկն ա։ Ինքը լիովին արտահայտում ա հայերի շահերը։

----------

Mephistopheles (25.05.2011), Տրիբուն (26.05.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, եթե համաձայնությունդ տաս քո թագավորական դինաստիան հիմնելու, իմացի՝ մենք-մերոնցով քո կողքին ենք։ 
> Ինձ թագադիր ասպետի նախարարությունը որ տաս, ընենց սիրուն արարողակարգով թագադրեմ, սաղի բերանը բաց մնա։  
> 
> Հ.Գ. Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա ինձ թվում ա, որ թագադրվելու համար ներկայումս ամենահարմար թեկնածուն լֆիկն ա։ Ինքը լիովին արտահայտում ա հայերի շահերը։


Շնորհակալ եմ Դավ ջան, բայց մինչև քեզ թագադիր ասպետի  նախարարություն տալը նախ պետք ա Varzor-ի պապիկի հոր 2 գյուղերը հետ վերադարձնեմ հետո նոր քեզ ասպետ կկարգեմ…

…կներես…

----------

Տրիբուն (26.05.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շնորհակալ եմ Դավ ջան, բայց մինչև քեզ թագադիր ասպետի  նախարարություն տալը նախ պետք ա Varzor-ի պապիկի հոր 2 *գյուղերը հետ վերադարձնեմ* հետո նոր քեզ ասպետ կկարգեմ…
> 
> …կներես…


Հա, մոռացա գրեմ… երկու գյուղ իրա բնակիչներով եմ հետ վերադարձնելու…

----------

Տրիբուն (26.05.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Հա, մոռացա գրեմ… երկու գյուղ իրա բնակիչներով *եմ* հետ վերադարձնելու…


Մեֆ, բայց դու չես խղճում քեզ։ Էդ ո՞նց ես պատրաստվում իրականացնել ասածդ։ Դու էլ ես մսից ու արյունից. արի քարը փեշիցդ թափի, մենակ գյուղերը հետ տուր։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հ.Գ. Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա ինձ թվում ա, որ թագադրվելու համար ներկայումս ամենահարմար թեկնածուն լֆիկն ա։ Ինքը լիովին արտահայտում ա հայերի շահերը։


Լֆիկը` թագավոր, ախռաննիկները` թագավորական գվարդիա  :LOL:  Դմբլդոխը` սպարապետ, ախռաննիկները` մատյան գունդ: Նեմեցը` հազարապետ, ՀԶԲ-ն` գանձարան: Մուկն է գլխավոր դպիրը կլինի: 

Սկզբուքնորեն սենց էլ կա էլի հիմա: Սրանից ավել ի՞նչ ենք ուզում…

----------

Բիձա (26.05.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Լֆիկը` թագավոր, ախռաննիկները` թագավորական գվարդիա  Դմբլդոխը` սպարապետ, ախռաննիկները` մատյան գունդ: Նեմեցը` հազարապետ, ՀԶԲ-ն` գանձարան: Մուկն է գլխավոր դպիրը կլինի: 
> 
> Սկզբուքնորեն սենց էլ կա էլի հիմա: Սրանից ավել ի՞նչ ենք ուզում…


Ինչ ենք ուզու՞մ։ Հիմա որ ասեմ՝ չես հավատա....

*3. Պաշտոնական հավաստիացում։*

----------

My World My Space (26.05.2011), Tig (26.05.2011), Տրիբուն (26.05.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> ամենայն լրջությամբ…
> 
> Varzor, դե ասա փորացավդ էս ա… գյուղերը հետ ես ուզում հա՞… կներես, բայց դա անհնար ա… ոչ միապետությունը հետ կգա, ոչ էլ գյուղերը ձեզ հետ կտան…
> 
> …բայց քո բանավիճելու ոճը լրիվ սովետական ա…


 :LOL:   :Hands Up:  սուր և հետաքրքիր է ասված  :Smile: 

Սովետական ոճերին ոնց որ լավ ծանոթ ես  :Smile:  Բա ինչ ես ուզում, որ կապիտալիստական լինի ?  :Smile: 
Բայց, ի միջի այլոց, կարող եմ նշել, որ սեվատական բանավեճերն ամենակոռեկտն ու ցենզուրային համապատասխանող էին (բա որ մի բան "սխալ" հասկանաին հանկարծ ու Սիբիր ....  :Smile:  ), ինչը չէի ասի ներկայիս բանավեճերի մասին` մեծաքանակ վիրավորանքներ, սուր, կտրուկ, չմտածված արտահայտություններ, ակնհայտ զրպարտանք և այլն: Կարծես անցել ենք քարե դար "կռվի կարգն է դա, ոնց կուզուես հաղիր, միայն հաղթողն է, որ պիտի խնդա ...": "Շահնամե", Ֆիրդուսի (չշփոթել տոնավաճառի հետ  :Smile:  )

Հա հողերը, բա ինչ, հետ եմ ուզում  :Smile:  համ էլ ով ասեց, որ անհնար ա? Էսօրվա կյանքում "փողին մունաթ", կարող եմ նույնիսկ եվրոդատարան դիմել (քիչ չեն նման հայցերը, մեկ էլ տեսար` կպավ)  :Smile:  Բայց "ասենք տարա .." հետո ինչ եմ անելու?? ոչ մի ավատատիրական հակումներ չունեմ, ուրեմն շուտով քոռ ու փուչ կանեմ կամ էլ ինձանից կխլեն հանուն ժողովրդավարության  :Smile: 
Առակս ինչ կցուցանե ?  :Smile:  Մի բան ուզելուց առաջ, նախ պետք է սովորել դրանից օգտվել, կամ գոնե պատկերացնել, թե ինչ պիտի անես դա: Կոնկրետ քո դեպքում դա ժողովրդավարություն է  :Smile: 
Լավ, ենթադրենք ձեռք բերեցիք այդքան բաղձալի թափանցիկ ժողովրդավարությունը, որը, ինչպես ինքդ էլ գիտես, որոշ մարդկանց իսկի էլ ձեռնտու չէ: Ինչ է, ինքնակամ ու գլխիկոր ասելու են "լավ ձեր ասածն է, ձեզ լինի" ?
Բա որ պայքարեցին? Բա որ ...? Չէ որ մեծ ռեսուրսներ ունեն և բավականաչափ ակտիվ համախոհներ, որոնք չեն խուսափի պայքարից:
Ցավոք հիմա հայաստանում շատ անմխիթար վիճակ է պայքարի առումով: Խելացի մտածողը հասկանում է, որ անհապաղ պետք է որոշ բաներ փոխել, որոշ բաներ վերացնել, բայց դա անելու համար ուժ է պետք, նույնիսյ ֆիզիկական ուժի կիրառում: Սակայն նաև հասկանում է, որ հայաստանի ներկայիս իրավիճակում մենակ քաղաքացիականն էր պակասում...: Բացի այդ ներքին ուժերը կարող են չհերիքել ակնհայտորեն իշխանություններին պաշտպանող արտաքին ուժերի դեմ պայքարելու համար` մեք քիչ ենք, դրա համար էլ փոքր ենք, թեկուզ և մեզ հայերն են ասում  :Smile:  Իշխանությունն էլ օգտվում է այն փաստից, որ խելացի մարդիք այս ամեը հասկանալով չեն ուզում գնալ ծայրահեղ քայլերի, փորձում են "հանգիստ, խաղաղ...": Կողծ ընդիմություն էլ անընդհատ սրում է իրավիճակը, որպեսզի "խելացի մտածողը" աշխատի ոչ թե փոփոխության ուղղությամբ, այլ գոնե իրավիճակը հանդարտեցնելու, որ լսեն ոչ թե անիմաստ և անհեռանկարային "նախագահ հեռացիր"-ը, այլ իր "խելացի մտածված" ձայնը: Բայց... Ունենք այն, ինչ ունենք  :Smile:

----------

aragats (26.05.2011), Արէա (26.05.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Շնորհակալ եմ Դավ ջան, բայց մինչև քեզ թագադիր ասպետի  նախարարություն տալը նախ պետք ա Varzor-ի պապիկի հոր 2 գյուղերը հետ վերադարձնեմ հետո նոր քեզ ասպետ կկարգեմ…
> 
> …կներես…


Մի խոստացիր ուրիշին այն, ինչ քեզ չի պատկանում  :Smile:  (կարքին ասացվածք ստացվեց  :Smile:  )
Իմ պապի գյուղերը գոնե հայկական հողում են մնացել  :Smile:  Իսկ շատերի պապերինը .... օղուլներն են տակովն արել:
Սկզբից դրանք վերադարձրեք, հետո կսկսենք եղածը մեջ-մեջ անել (և կունենաք ավտորիտար-ավատատիրական "փեդություն" )  :Smile: 
Քյավառցիներից օրինակ վերցրեք` ձուկը ծովում, բազառ չեն անում  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Հա, մոռացա գրեմ… երկու գյուղ իրա բնակիչներով եմ հետ վերադարձնելու…


Այ բնակիչներին որ հետ վերադարձնես, մարգարեի կոչում կստանաս  :LOL: 
Մեծ մասն արդեն մահացել են, իսկ նրանց ժառանգները հորս պապի հետ ոչ մի օրենսդրական առընչություն չունեն` ժառանգությունը չեն ընդունել 6 ամսվա ընթացքում:  :LOL: 
Ես ՊԱՊ ունեի, իսկ շատերը պապիկ  :Smile: 
Ինչպես ասում էր "մեծն Ջոն Լենոնը" (չէի կարող չհիշել) "...Imagine has no countries... ": Բառացի նշանակում է "երակայությունը գոյւղ չունի"  :Jpit: )))))))))))

----------


## davidus

Այ մարդ, էս հայերը մի այլ կարգի հետաքրքիր ժողովուրդ են։ Ում հարցնում ես՝ նախնին իշխան էր, մոտակա պապն էլ գավառապետ, հարուստ կուլակ, բայց ինքը էսօր կոշկակար ա։  :Sad: 




> Ինչպես ասում էր "մեծն Ջոն Լենոնը" (չէի կարող չհիշել) "...Imagine has no countries... ": Բառացի նշանակում է "երակայությունը գոյւղ չունի" )))))))))))


Imagine, there's no countries - Պատկերացրու, որ պետություններ գոյություն չունեն։

----------


## Varzor

> Լֆիկը` թագավոր, ախռաննիկները` թագավորական գվարդիա  Դմբլդոխը` սպարապետ, ախռաննիկները` մատյան գունդ: Նեմեցը` հազարապետ, ՀԶԲ-ն` գանձարան: Մուկն է գլխավոր դպիրը կլինի: 
> 
> Սկզբուքնորեն սենց էլ կա էլի հիմա: Սրանից ավել ի՞նչ ենք ուզում…


 :LOL:  :Hands Up:  Լավ էր, բայց զգույշ, բա որ սա ընդունեն որպես ժողովրդի ձայն և ցանկություն և մեծ սիրով իրականացնեն  :Smile: 
Իսկ ում կտաք 
1. որսապետ-նախարարի տիտողսը
2. բդեշխներ (ոչ մի վիրավորական բան այս բառի մեջ չկա  :LOL:  մաքուր հայերեն է  :LOL:  )
3. սեղանապետ
4. քրմապետ

Եսքան "պետ" ասեցի հիշեցի, որ մի անգամ լեզվի կոմիտեին առաջարկություն եմ արել, որ լեզվի զարգացումը չկանգնացնելու և ժամանակին համապատասխանեցնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է "պետ" բառը փոխարինել "կեր" բառով, իսկ "պետարան" բառը "կերաման" բառով: Միայն այս դեպքում ամեն ինչ իր տեղը կընկնի  :Smile: 
պահեստապետ - պահեստակեր
թաղապետ - թաղակեր
թաղապետարան - թաղակերաման
քաղաքապետ - քաղաքակեր
քաղաքապետարան - քաղաքակերաման
վարչապետ - վարչակեր
քաղաքական անջրպետ (վերացական հասկացություն) - քաղաքական անջրկեր (դառն իրականություն)
և այսպես շարունակ:
Ոնց որ սխալ բաժնում եմ գորմ, պետք է, որ "քաղաքական հումորի" բաժնում գրվեր  :Smile:

----------

aragats (26.05.2011), Բիձա (26.05.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Այ մարդ, էս հայերը մի այլ կարգի հետաքրքիր ժողովուրդ են։ Ում հարցնում ես՝ նախնին իշխան էր, մոտակա պապն էլ գավառապետ, հարուստ կուլակ, բայց ինքը էսօր կոշկակար ա։ 
> 
> Imagine, there's no countries - Պատկերացրու, որ պետություններ գոյություն չունեն։


Կներես, Լենոնին լավ չէի հասկացել  :Jpit: ))))))))))))
Իշխամ չէր, պապս լուսանկարիչ էր և լուսանկարչական ստուդիա ուներ: Այդ նրա հայրն էր "կուլակ" և "ժողովուրդների թշնամի"  :Smile: 
Էդ որտեղից իմացար, որ կոշկակար եմ ??? Աաա, հասկացա ավատարիցս, իրոք նստած եմ "բուդկայում", "տակացուի" ծայրն էլ գրպանիցս է երևում:
ԼԱՎԱ ԴԵ, ԿՈՇԿԱԿԱՐ ԵՄ, հետո ինչ? )
Հիսուսն էլ հյուսն էր (չեմ համեմատվում, հանկարծ սխալ չհասկանաք): Բայց չէ որ դա չէր նրա իսկական էությունը և դրանով չէր պայմանավորված նրա կյանքը:
Մյուս պապս սովորական գյուղացի մարդ էր, հողի հետ կռվող, հայրենիքն ու հողը սիրող (բայց բնավորությամբ և հատկանիշներով հաստատ "կուլակ" պապիցս լավն էր  :Smile:  ), դա նրան չխանգարեց, որ հիմա իմ կողմից համարվի "երբեմնի ճանաչածս մարդկանցից" ամենալավն ու ՄԵԾԱՏԱՌՈՎ-ը

----------

Արէա (26.05.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Կներես, Լենոնին լավ չէի հասկացել ))))))))))))
> Իշխամ չէր, պապս լուսանկարիչ էր և լուսանկարչական ստուդիա ուներ: Այդ նրա հայրն էր "կուլակ" և "ժողովուրդների թշնամի" 
> Էդ որտեղից իմացար, որ կոշկակար եմ ??? Աաա, հասկացա ավատարիցս, իրոք նստած եմ "բուդկայում", "տակացուի" ծայրն էլ գրպանիցս է երևում:
> ԼԱՎԱ ԴԵ, ԿՈՇԿԱԿԱՐ ԵՄ, հետո ինչ? )
> Հիսուսն էլ հյուսն էր (չեմ համեմատվում, հանկարծ սխալ չհասկանաք): Բայց չէ որ դա չէր նրա իսկական էությունը և դրանով չէր պայմանավորված նրա կյանքը:
> Մյուս պապս սովորական գյուղացի մարդ էր, հողի հետ կռվող, հայրենիքն ու հողը սիրող (բայց բնավորությամբ և հատկանիշներով հաստատ "կուլակ" պապիցս լավն էր  ), դա նրան չխանգարեց, որ հիմա իմ կողմից համարվի "երբեմնի ճանաչածս մարդկանցից" ամենալավն ու ՄԵԾԱՏԱՌՈՎ-ը


Ես չանհատականացրեցի, որ հիմա ուզում ես ներկայացնել նախնիներիդ... չնայած հետաքրքիր էր: Ամեն մարդու պապիկ չէ, որ լուսանկարչական ստուդիա է ունեցել: Հորական պապիս հայրն էլ Սևանի գավառի «լավերից» էր: Ինքն էլ պակաս ՄԵԾԱՏԱՌՈՎ մարդ չէր: Բայց ինձ հետաքրքիր կլինի, թե մեր պապերից ո՞ր մեկն ա ավելի մեծատառով, կամ ասենք իմ պապը «պապիկ» ա, թե «ՊԱՊ»:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կներես, Լենոնին լավ չէի հասկացել ))))))))))))
> Իշխամ չէր, պապս լուսանկարիչ էր և լուսանկարչական ստուդիա ուներ: Այդ նրա հայրն էր "կուլակ" և "ժողովուրդների թշնամի" 
> Էդ որտեղից իմացար, որ կոշկակար եմ ??? Աաա, հասկացա ավատարիցս, իրոք նստած եմ "բուդկայում", "տակացուի" ծայրն էլ գրպանիցս է երևում:
> ԼԱՎԱ ԴԵ, ԿՈՇԿԱԿԱՐ ԵՄ, հետո ինչ? )
> *Հիսուսն էլ հյուսն էր* (չեմ համեմատվում, հանկարծ սխալ չհասկանաք): Բայց չէ որ դա չէր նրա իսկական էությունը և դրանով չէր պայմանավորված նրա կյանքը:
> Մյուս պապս սովորական գյուղացի մարդ էր, հողի հետ կռվող, հայրենիքն ու հողը սիրող (բայց բնավորությամբ և հատկանիշներով հաստատ "կուլակ" պապիցս լավն էր  ), դա նրան չխանգարեց, որ հիմա իմ կողմից համարվի "երբեմնի ճանաչածս մարդկանցից" ամենալավն ու ՄԵԾԱՏԱՌՈՎ-ը


Եղբայր, դու մենակ Լենոնին ախր սխալ չես հասկանում: Աստվածաշունչն էլ պիտի վերընթերցես, եթե ազգանվեր աշխատանքիցդ ազատ ժամանակ ունենաս՝ կաստում գալըստուկը վկա: Հիսուսը հյուսն չէր, իրա հերացու Հովսեփն էր հյուսն: 

Երբեմն ավելի լավ է կոշիկ կարել, քան խելացի կոստյումով օտարալեզու մեջբերումներ անել: Չնայած, իրեն հարգող ամեն ամեն կուլակի ժառանգ, պիտի անպայման գալըստուկ ունենա, ու բիբլիական մասշտաբների բացատրական աշխատանքներ կատարի ռամիկների շրջանում, խրատներ տա, խելք հասկացնի:

----------

Mephistopheles (27.05.2011), Sagittarius (26.05.2011), zanazan (27.05.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես չանհատականացրեցի, որ հիմա ուզում ես ներկայացնել նախնիներիդ... չնայած հետաքրքիր էր: Ամեն մարդու պապիկ չէ, որ լուսանկարչական ստուդիա է ունեցել: Հորական պապիս հայրն էլ Սևանի գավառի «լավերից» էր: Ինքն էլ պակաս ՄԵԾԱՏԱՌՈՎ մարդ չէր: Բայց ինձ հետաքրքիր կլինի, թե մեր պապերից ո՞ր մեկն ա ավելի մեծատառով, կամ ասենք իմ պապը «պապիկ» ա, թե «ՊԱՊ»:


Իհարկե քո պապն էլ է ՄԵԾԱՏԱՌՈՎ, որովեհտո քո պապն է:
Նախնիներիս ներկայացումը ընդամենը մի փոքրիկ դրվագ էր հայ ժողովրդի պատմությունում: Ամեն ինչ բառացի պետք չի մեկնաբանել:
Ուզում էի ասել, որ մարդկանց արժանիքները բնավ կախում չունեն ծագումից, կամ սոցիալական դիրքից:
Երկիրն էր այնպիսի վիճակում, որ նույն ժողովրդի ներկայացուցիչներին իրար դեմ էին հանում, բանսարկությունը և մատնությունները ահավոր աստիճանի էին հասել: Սա ավտորիտար հասարակարգի տիպիկ դրսևորումներից է: Հիմա էլ Հայաստանում է գնալով նույն վիճակը դառնում: Օրինակ, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը "ջիպ" է քշում, ապա կողքից այդ մասրդու մասին որպես կանոն սկսում են բացասական կարծիներ հնչել, մինչդեռ, օրինակ, նա շատ լավ մասնագետ է և կարողանում է մեծ գումարներ վաստակել ԻՐ ԻՍԿ ԱՇԽԱՏԱՆՔՈՎ:
Բայց չէ որ մենք աշխատանքը գնահատող ազգ ենք?, սակայն այստեղ ակնհայտ տրամաբանութական շղթայի կառուցման դասական սխալներից մեկն է, որի արդյունքում սխալ եզրահանգման են գալիս:
Բերեմ մի այդպիսի շղթայի օրինակ.
"Իմ հարևանը վատն է, իմ հարևանը մարդ է", հետևություն - մարդիք վատն են:

----------


## Varzor

> Եղբայր, դու մենակ Լենոնին ախր սխալ չես հասկանում: Աստվածաշունչն էլ պիտի վերընթերցես, եթե ազգանվեր աշխատանքիցդ ազատ ժամանակ ունենաս՝ կաստում գալըստուկը վկա: Հիսուսը հյուսն չէր, իրա հերացու Հովսեփն էր հյուսն: 
> 
> Երբեմն ավելի լավ է կոշիկ կարել, քան խելացի կոստյումով օտարալեզու մեջբերումներ անել: Չնայած, իրեն հարգող ամեն ամեն կուլակի ժառանգ, պիտի անպայման գալըստուկ ունենա, ու բիբլիական մասշտաբների բացատրական աշխատանքներ կատարի ռամիկների շրջանում, խրատներ տա, խելք հասկացնի:


Եղբայր ինչու ես տաքանում  :Smile:  Լենոնին մենակ ես չի, որ "սխալ" եմ հասկացել  :Smile: 
Ախր ասեցի, որ իսկականից կոշկակար եմ  :Smile:  (համենայն դեպս մի ժամանակ այդպես էր)
Հիսուսը նույնպես հյուսնություն էր անում (ոնց որ դու ուշադիր չես կարդացել), քո ասած հերացուին էր օգնում: Ինչևէ, ինչպես ասացի կարևորը դա չէ:
Կոստյումն էլ խելացի չի լինում  :Smile:  Կուլակների ժամանակ էլ փողկապ (գալստոււկ) չէին կապում  :Smile: , քանի որ "արդար և ժողովրդական" սովետների կողմից կուլա էր համարվում նույնիսկ մի զույգ լծկան եզ ունեցող արդար և աշխատավոր գյուղացին: Եթե ինքնակամ չեր տալիս իր ունեցածը կոլխոզին, ապա ուժով էին խլում այն, ինչն իրենն  էր միչ այդ հայտնի բոլոր մարդկային և բարոյական և պետական նորմերով:
Նույնը կատարվեց, երբ սովետից անցանք "ժողովրդավարությանը" և հիմա էլ է կատարվում: Մարդկանց ձեռքից խլում են այն, ինչն իրենք տարիների աշխատանքի շնորհի ձեռք են բերել կամ ստեղծել են: Գոնե կա մեկը, որ այդպիսի մեկ օրինակ չգիտի?

Բիբլիական մասշտաբի բացատրական աշխատանքներ տանելը թողնում եմ ֆորումում բավականաչափ առկա "մարգարեներին"  :Smile: 
Ես ընդամենը կարծիք արտահայտեցի, որոում ոչ մեկի, կարծեմ, չեմ վիրավորել (համենայն դեպս չեմ ցանկացել վիրավորել):
Ամեն դեպքում թեմայից շատ ենք շեղվում  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եղբայր ինչու ես տաքանում  Լենոնին մենակ ես չի, որ "սխալ" եմ հասկացել 
> Ախր ասեցի, որ իսկականից կոշկակար եմ  (համենայն դեպս մի ժամանակ այդպես էր)
> *Հիսուսը նույնպես հյուսնություն էր անում (ոնց որ դու ուշադիր չես կարդացել), քո ասած հերացուին էր օգնում:* Ինչևէ, ինչպես ասացի կարևորը դա չէ:
> Կոստյումն էլ խելացի չի լինում  Կուլակների ժամանակ էլ փողկապ (գալստոււկ) չէին կապում , քանի որ "արդար և ժողովրդական" սովետների կողմից կուլա էր համարվում նույնիսկ մի զույգ լծկան եզ ունեցող արդար և աշխատավոր գյուղացին: Եթե ինքնակամ չեր տալիս իր ունեցածը կոլխոզին, ապա ուժով էին խլում այն, ինչն իրենն  էր միչ այդ հայտնի բոլոր մարդկային և բարոյական և պետական նորմերով:
> Նույնը կատարվեց, երբ սովետից անցանք "ժողովրդավարությանը" և հիմա էլ է կատարվում: Մարդկանց ձեռքից խլում են այն, ինչն իրենք տարիների աշխատանքի շնորհի ձեռք են բերել կամ ստեղծել են: Գոնե կա մեկը, որ այդպիսի մեկ օրինակ չգիտի?
> 
> Բիբլիական մասշտաբի բացատրական աշխատանքներ տանելը թողնում եմ ֆորումում բավականաչափ առկա "մարգարեներին" 
> Ես ընդամենը կարծիք արտահայտեցի, որոում ոչ մեկի, կարծեմ, չեմ վիրավորել (համենայն դեպս չեմ ցանկացել վիրավորել):
> Ամեն դեպքում թեմայից շատ ենք շեղվում


Հենց շատ շեղվենք թեմայից, կտուգանեն, ու հաստատ դրա մասին կիմանանք: Բայց դեռ շատ չենք շեղվել: Քրիստոսը սոցիալական հավասարության ջատագով էր, հայերը քրիստոնյա են, թեման էլ Հայաստանում սոցիալական հնարավոր բունտի մասին է: Логично .. Հակառակ դեպքում Ջոն Լենոնը կասեր, Imagine there's no logic  :Think:  

Արի որ երկար բարակ չվիճենք, թե Հիսուսը քարոզներից ազատ ժամանակ ինչով էր զբաղվում, չորս ավետարաններից մի տող մեջբերում արա, որտեղ գրված ա, որ Հիսուսը հորը օգնել ա հյուսնություն անելուց:  :LOL:  Կամ հոժար կամքով երբևէ հյուսնություն ա արել: Թագավորությունը վերակագնելու ու ազնվական պապերին կալվածքներն ու իշխանական պատիվները հետ բերելու քարոզի հետ մի կերպ կհամակերպվեմ, բայց Աստվածաշնչի նկատմամբ նման աղաղակող ոտնձգության հետ չեմ կարող համակերպվել: Այնպես որ եղբայր, կամ ես քեզ մեղադրելու եմ չիմացածդ ու չլսածդ բաներով գլուխ արդուկելու ու ուշադիր ոչ մի բան կարդացած չլինելու մեջ, կամ դու ինձ զրպարտության մեջ, Լենոնի արևը վկա: 

Իսկ կոստյումը խելացի լինում ա, եթե շատ ենք ուզում կոտսյումի առկայությունը նկարում ներկայացնել որպես մասնագիտություն - նայի նկարիս ու ասա կոշկակար եմ, թե՞ խելացի, չե՞ս շփոթել արդյոք տակացուն փողկապիս հետ: 

Մի բան չեմ հասկանում քո քարոզից - Սովետը վատն էր՝ կուլակաթափություն արեց: Ժողովրդավարության անցումը վատ էր՝ կուլակաթափեց կուլակաթափվածներին: Միակ լավ բանը թագավորությունն ա: Ու՞մ ես Հայաստանում թագավորի դերում տեսնում: Հասկանում եմ, որ համեստության կանոններին հետևելով պապից ժառանգած իշխանական տիտղոսից ավելիին ինքդ չես հավակնում: Բայց հետաքրքիր կլինի իմանալ, թե իշխանաց դասից մի աստիճան վերև կարգավիճակը Հայաստանում ով պիտի որպես ժառանգություն ստացած լինի, ձերդ մեծության կարծիքով:

----------


## Varzor

> Հենց շատ շեղվենք թեմայից, կտուգանեն, ու հաստատ դրա մասին կիմանանք: Բայց դեռ շատ չենք շեղվել: Քրիստոսը սոցիալական հավասարության ջատագով էր, հայերը քրիստոնյա են, թեման էլ Հայաստանում սոցիալական հնարավոր բունտի մասին է: Логично .. Հակառակ դեպքում Ջոն Լենոնը կասեր, Imagine there's no logic  
> 
> Արի որ երկար բարակ չվիճենք, թե Հիսուսը քարոզներից ազատ ժամանակ ինչով էր զբաղվում, չորս ավետարաններից մի տող մեջբերում արա, որտեղ գրված ա, որ Հիսուսը հորը օգնել ա հյուսնություն անելուց:  Կամ հոժար կամքով երբևէ հյուսնություն ա արել: Թագավորությունը վերակագնելու ու ազնվական պապերին կալվածքներն ու իշխանական պատիվները հետ բերելու քարոզի հետ մի կերպ կհամակերպվեմ, բայց Աստվածաշնչի նկատմամբ նման աղաղակող ոտնձգության հետ չեմ կարող համակերպվել: Այնպես որ եղբայր, կամ ես քեզ մեղադրելու եմ չիմացածդ ու չլսածդ բաներով գլուխ արդուկելու ու ուշադիր ոչ մի բան կարդացած չլինելու մեջ, կամ դու ինձ զրպարտության մեջ, Լենոնի արևը վկա: 
> 
> Իսկ կոստյումը խելացի լինում ա, եթե շատ ենք ուզում կոտսյումի առկայությունը նկարում ներկայացնել որպես մասնագիտություն - նայի նկարիս ու ասա կոշկակար եմ, թե՞ խելացի, չե՞ս շփոթել արդյոք տակացուն փողկապիս հետ: 
> 
> Մի բան չեմ հասկանում քո քարոզից - Սովետը վատն էր՝ կուլակաթափություն արեց: Ժողովրդավարության անցումը վատ էր՝ կուլակաթափեց կուլակաթափվածներին: Միակ լավ բանը թագավորությունն ա: Ու՞մ ես Հայաստանում թագավորի դերում տեսնում: Հասկանում եմ, որ համեստության կանոններին հետևելով պապից ժառանգած իշխանական տիտղոսից ավելիին ինքդ չես հավակնում: Բայց հետաքրքիր կլինի իմանալ, թե իշխանաց դասից մի աստիճան վերև կարգավիճակը Հայաստանում ով պիտի որպես ժառանգություն ստացած լինի, ձերդ մեծության կարծիքով:


Ձեռքիս տակ Աստվածաշունչ չունեմ, կնայեմ, հստակ թվային կասեմ, թե որ տողերում է:
Բացի այդ հենց Էջմիածնում կան 50-ից ավել ավետարաններ, որոնք համարվում են "պարականոն", որոնցից մի քանիսում նկարագրված են ինչպես Հիսուսի մանկություն ու պատանեկությունը, այնպես էլ Մարիամի կյանքը (կարծեմ տենց էլ կոչվում է Մարիամի ավետարան):
Բայց այս թեմայի համար ֆորումում այլ բաժին կա, կարելի է այնտեղ այդ մասին բանավիճել  :Smile: 

Ավատարդ քո նկարը չի  :LOL:  ինչքան կարողանում եմ հասկանալ, ինչ որ ֆրեսկաից է, մարդու ձռռքում ոնց-որ գլխարկ է, դատելով գլխարկը բռնողի ձեռքից և հագուստի թևքի զարդանախշերից բավականին հին միջագետք-պարսկական բարձրաքանդակից ինչ որ կտոր է:

Հարցդ տեղին է: Հայաստանում ոչ մեկի չեմ տեսնում միապետի դերում` համապատասխան թեկնածու առայժմ չկա: Մի գուցե դեռևս չենք հասել այն փուլին, որ բավարար նախադրյալներ ստեղծվեն միապետության համար: Եթե կարող ենք առանց միապետական փուլ մտնելու հասնել ավելի բարձր հասարակական մակարդակի, ապա խնդրեմ, ես դեմ չեմ, վերջ ի վերջո հասարակ մարդու համար այդ ամենը կարևոր չէ: Կարևոր են մի քանի բան. աշխատել և արժանվույնս գնահատվել, ապրել խաղաղ, առանց բռնւթյունների, ապահովել սեփական ընտանիքի, հարազատների բարեկամներ և ընկերների բարեկեցիկ կյանքը: Որ հասարակարգը կարողացավ առավելագույնս դա ապահովել, ուրեմն դա էլ կլինի նրա համար ամենալավը: Օրինակ էմիրաթներում համարյա ոչ մեկն էլ չի ուզում դեմոկրատիա, որովհետև շեյխերը և էմիրները ժողովրդին վատ չեն նայում: Վերջերս Քուվեյթի պես հարուստ և բարեկեցիկ ապրող բնակչություն ունեցող թագավորությունը այնպսիսի սոցիալական նորամուծություններ արեց, որ չեմ տեսել ոչ մի դեմոկրատական երկրում` ուսումնական և առողջապահական ոլորտի աշխատակիցների աշխատավարձի կրկնակի ավելացում, անվճար սննդային կետեր, մինչև 2500$ հասնող նպաստներ, կրթաթոշակների ավելացում և այլն, և այլն:
Արդյունքում, Քուվեյթի միապետը տարեկան պետք է հավելյալ ծախսի մոտ 10մլրդ $: Եվ այս ամենն առանց որևէ հասարակական ճնշումների: Մարդը մի 120մլրդ "քնած" փող ունի, ծասլեու տեղ էլ չունի, բա մի բան չանի որպես "մեծ և գթասիրտ" տիրակալ: Ժողովրդի եկամուտների նման կտրուկ ավելացման պայմաններում գների սղաճ թույլ չտալու համար, հանրային ծառայությունների և ապրանքների գները շաբաթը մեկ ֆիքսվում են կառավարության կողմից, խախտողներին տուգանում են, նույնիսկ բանտարկում: Առաջին 2 շաբաթվա ընթացքում միայն 2մլն-ի տուգանքներ են գանձվել: Մենակ չասենք, թե "խեղճ" քուվեյթցիք սննդի պակաս ունեին, կամ վատ էին վարձադրվում: Այս հարցի շուրջ դեռևս քաղաքագետները վիճում են, որովհետև չեն կարողանում ընկալել մոտիվները: Իսկ միգուցե մոտիվը մեկն էր` "արքան լավ տրամադրությամբ էր զարթնել": Դե ցույց տվեք որևէ զարգացած ժողովրդավարական երկիր, որտեղ նմանատիպ "շռայլություններ են" անում իշխողները` ընդ որում իրենց գրպանի հաշվին:
Ես չեմ ասում, թե ժովովրդավարական կառավարման համակարգը վատն է: Կառավարման համակարգի լավ կամ վատ լինելը որոշվում է արդյունքներով: Համակարգի սխալ կամ անարդյունավետ օգտագործումը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ այն վատն է: Անթերի չէ, բայց հասարակ մարդու կողմից ցանկալի է:
Ցավոք ուղղակի ներկա ժամանակներում չեմ հավատում, որ Հայաստանում ազատ և արդար ինչ-որ ընտրություն կանցին, նույնիսկ հիշում եմ, որ ուսանող տարիներին ուսխորհուրդների նախագահներն էին կեղծելով ընտրվում: Բանակում ստիպեցին բոլոր զինվորներին "այո" քվեարկել սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին, եվ երբ նախապես նշված քվեաթերթիկը չգցեցի արկղի մեջ այլ ճմրթեցի և նետեցի գետնին, հայ-հայա ծառայությունս "թթվում էր" վրաս  :Smile:  Բարեբախտաբար պլստացի  :Smile:  Հայկական սկզբունքի համաձայն` "մեջքս" պինդ էր, ես էլ հիմար չէի, տակից դուրս եկա:
Սա ժողովրդավարություն չի, բայց բոլոր դեմոկրատական երկրները, եթե չեմ սխալվում այս փուլով անցել են և մինչև հիմա էլ անցնում են:
Իսկ դու ինչ առաջարկներ ունես?
Ինչպիսին ես տեսնում ստեղծված իրավիճակը շտկելու քայլերը?

----------


## Chuk

> Ավատարդ քո նկարը չի  ինչքան կարողանում եմ հասկանալ, ինչ որ ֆրեսկաից է, մարդու ձռռքում ոնց-որ գլխարկ է, դատելով գլխարկը բռնողի ձեռքից և հագուստի թևքի զարդանախշերից բավականին հին միջագետք-պարսկական բարձրաքանդակից ինչ որ կտոր է:


Ես կասեի՝ քսակ է: Մեջն էլ, հավանաբար, 30 արծաթ: Խիստ սազական պատկեր սույն թեմայի վերնագրին  ::}:

----------

Norton (27.05.2011), Տրիբուն (27.05.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես կասեի՝ քսակ է: Մեջն էլ, հավանաբար, 30 արծաթ: Խիստ սազական պատկեր սույն թեմայի վերնագրին


 :LOL:  հզոր էր և դիպուկ, իրոք որ նման ա, մենակ "բրասլետնա" խանգարում այդպես մտածել, չեմ հիշում մի պատկեր, որտեղ Հուդան ապարանջանով էր (ոնց որ սենց են ասում "բրասլետին", եթե սխալվում եմ, խնդրում եմ ճիշտ տարբերակն ասեք):

Չուկ ջան, դու ինչ կարծիքի ես?
Հայաստանը գնում է սոցիալական բունտի?

----------


## Chuk

> հզոր էր և դիպուկ, իրոք որ նման ա, մենակ "բրասլետնա" խանգարում այդպես մտածել, չեմ հիշում մի պատկեր, որտեղ Հուդան ապարանջանով էր (ոնց որ սենց են ասում "բրասլետին", եթե սխալվում եմ, խնդրում եմ ճիշտ տարբերակն ասեք):
> 
> Չուկ ջան, դու ինչ կարծիքի ես?
> Հայաստանը գնում է սոցիալական բունտի?


 Ես կարծում եմ, որ պատկերված է ոչ թե Հուդան, այլ նրան 30 արծաթ տվողը (շպրտողը): Ինչը իհարկե նշանակում է, որ Հայաստանը գնում է սոցիալական բունտի: Քանի դեռ մենք ունենք իշխանական համակարգի ներկայացուցիչներ ու սպասարկողներ, ովքեր ընտրողներին 30 արծաթ են տալիս, մենք քայլ առ քայլ գնալու ենք այդ բունտին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձեռքիս տակ Աստվածաշունչ չունեմ, կնայեմ, հստակ թվային կասեմ, թե որ տողերում է:
> Բացի այդ հենց Էջմիածնում կան 50-ից ավել ավետարաններ, որոնք համարվում են "պարականոն", որոնցից մի քանիսում նկարագրված են ինչպես Հիսուսի մանկություն ու պատանեկությունը, այնպես էլ Մարիամի կյանքը (կարծեմ տենց էլ կոչվում է Մարիամի ավետարան):
> Բայց այս թեմայի համար ֆորումում այլ բաժին կա, կարելի է այնտեղ այդ մասին բանավիճել


Եղբայր, խնդրում եմ պսեվդո-ավետարաններից մեջբերումներ չանել: Ես հայ քրիստոնյա եմ, ու մի Կտակարան եմ ճանաչում՝ չորս ավետարանով: Ու ճիշտ ես, համապատասխան բաժին կա, ու կրոնական մեջբերումներն այսուհետև պետք է անել այդ բաժնում: Երջ երաժշտություն ու ֆիզիկա բաժիններ էլ կան, ի միջի այլոց, որտեղ կարելի է քննարկել Ջոն Լենոնի Imaginative լիրիկան ու Էնշտեյնից մեջբերումներ անել: 




> Ավատարդ քո նկարը չի ինչքան կարողանում եմ հասկանալ, ինչ որ ֆրեսկաից է, մարդու ձռռքում ոնց-որ գլխարկ է, դատելով գլխարկը բռնողի ձեռքից և հագուստի թևքի զարդանախշերից բավականին հին միջագետք-պարսկական բարձրաքանդակից ինչ որ կտոր է:


Փաստորեն լուսանկարչաական տաղադնը գեներով փոխանցվել ա  :LOL:  Իմ նկարն ա: Ձեռքսումս էժան սովետական կալբաս ա - էխ, ի՜նչ օրեր էին - նկարվել եմ ՀԽՍՀ Խնայբանի ֆոնի վրա: Փաստորեն մենակ հնության պահով էիր ճիշտ: Բայց էտքան էլ հին չի նկարս - 1987 թիվն ա: 

Հա, Չուկինն էլ իրա նկարն ա  :LOL: 




> արցդ տեղին է: Հայաստանում ոչ մեկի չեմ տեսնում միապետի դերում` համապատասխան թեկնածու առայժմ չկա: Մի գուցե դեռևս չենք հասել այն փուլին, որ բավարար նախադրյալներ ստեղծվեն միապետության համար: Եթե կարող ենք առանց միապետական փուլ մտնելու հասնել ավելի բարձր հասարակական մակարդակի, ապա խնդրեմ, ես դեմ չեմ, վերջ ի վերջո հասարակ մարդու համար այդ ամենը կարևոր չէ: Կարևոր են մի քանի բան. աշխատել և արժանվույնս գնահատվել, ապրել խաղաղ, առանց բռնւթյունների, ապահովել սեփական ընտանիքի, հարազատների բարեկամներ և ընկերների բարեկեցիկ կյանքը: Որ հասարակարգը կարողացավ առավելագույնս դա ապահովել, ուրեմն դա էլ կլինի նրա համար ամենալավը: Օրինակ էմիրաթներում համարյա ոչ մեկն էլ չի ուզում դեմոկրատիա, որովհետև շեյխերը և էմիրները ժողովրդին վատ չեն նայում: Վերջերս Քուվեյթի պես հարուստ և բարեկեցիկ ապրող բնակչություն ունեցող թագավորությունը այնպսիսի սոցիալական նորամուծություններ արեց, որ չեմ տեսել ոչ մի դեմոկրատական երկրում` ուսումնական և առողջապահական ոլորտի աշխատակիցների աշխատավարձի կրկնակի ավելացում, անվճար սննդային կետեր, մինչև 2500$ հասնող նպաստներ, կրթաթոշակների ավելացում և այլն, և այլն:
> Արդյունքում, Քուվեյթի միապետը տարեկան պետք է հավելյալ ծախսի մոտ 10մլրդ $: Եվ այս ամենն առանց որևէ հասարակական ճնշումների: Մարդը մի 120մլրդ "քնած" փող ունի, ծասլեու տեղ էլ չունի, բա մի բան չանի որպես "մեծ և գթասիրտ" տիրակալ: Ժողովրդի եկամուտների նման կտրուկ ավելացման պայմաններում գների սղաճ թույլ չտալու համար, հանրային ծառայությունների և ապրանքների գները շաբաթը մեկ ֆիքսվում են կառավարության կողմից, խախտողներին տուգանում են, նույնիսկ բանտարկում: Առաջին 2 շաբաթվա ընթացքում միայն 2մլն-ի տուգանքներ են գանձվել: Մենակ չասենք, թե "խեղճ" քուվեյթցիք սննդի պակաս ունեին, կամ վատ էին վարձադրվում: Այս հարցի շուրջ դեռևս քաղաքագետները վիճում են, որովհետև չեն կարողանում ընկալել մոտիվները: Իսկ միգուցե մոտիվը մեկն էր` "արքան լավ տրամադրությամբ էր զարթնել": Դե ցույց տվեք որևէ զարգացած ժողովրդավարական երկիր, որտեղ նմանատիպ "շռայլություններ են" անում իշխողները` ընդ որում իրենց գրպանի հաշվին:
> Ես չեմ ասում, թե ժովովրդավարական կառավարման համակարգը վատն է: Կառավարման համակարգի լավ կամ վատ լինելը որոշվում է արդյունքներով: Համակարգի սխալ կամ անարդյունավետ օգտագործումը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ այն վատն է: Անթերի չէ, բայց հասարակ մարդու կողմից ցանկալի է:
> Ցավոք ուղղակի ներկա ժամանակներում չեմ հավատում, որ Հայաստանում ազատ և արդար ինչ-որ ընտրություն կանցին, նույնիսկ հիշում եմ, որ ուսանող տարիներին ուսխորհուրդների նախագահներն էին կեղծելով ընտրվում: Բանակում ստիպեցին բոլոր զինվորներին "այո" քվեարկել սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին, եվ երբ նախապես նշված քվեաթերթիկը չգցեցի արկղի մեջ այլ ճմրթեցի և նետեցի գետնին, հայ-հայա ծառայությունս "թթվում էր" վրաս Բարեբախտաբար պլստացի Հայկական սկզբունքի համաձայն` "մեջքս" պինդ էր, ես էլ հիմար չէի, տակից դուրս եկա:


Ահագին միամիտ մինչև հիմա մտածում ա, որ Հայաստանը միապետության փուլով արդեն վաղուց անցել ա: Եթե նույնիսկ ինչ-որ պահի չի ունեցել սեփական միապետներ, եղել ա ուրիշ միապետների իշխանության տակ: Փաստորեն, մի քանի հազար տարվա պատմությունը մի հատ էլ ա պետք անցնել: 

Բայց իզուր ես հոգուդ առաջ մեղք անում, ու ճիշտը չես ասում: Ես վստահ եմ, որ եթե հանգել ես այն եզրկակացության որ Հայաստանին միապետ ա պետք, միապետի թեկնածուին էլ գիտես:

Տենաս Քուվեյթի միապետը ինչի՞ հանկարծ տենց բարիացավ: Իրա ցավը իրա գլուխը, մենք մեկա նավթ չունենք: Մի հատ երկիր էլ ես գիտեմ, Սլովակիա, խոսքի օրինակ: Նավթ չունի, միապետ էլ չունի: Ժողովուրդը լավ ա ապրում, միապետի էլ հույսին չի, որ շռայլություն թույլ տա իրան, կամ մեկ էլ տեսար հավես չունենա ու շռայլություն թույլ չտա: Մի երկու սենց երկիր էլ գիտեմ, անունները չեմ հիշում  :LOL:  





> Սա ժողովրդավարություն չի, բայց բոլոր դեմոկրատական երկրները, եթե չեմ սխալվում այս փուլով անցել են և մինչև հիմա էլ անցնում են:
> Իսկ դու ինչ առաջարկներ ունես?
> Ինչպիսին ես տեսնում ստեղծված իրավիճակը շտկելու քայլերը?


Ես էտքան խելոք չեմ որ առաջարկություններ ունենամ: Ես մենակ կարող եմ համաձայնվել կամ չհամաձայնվել ուրիշների, տվյալ դեպքում քո, առաջարկների հետ: Միապետի գաղափարը դուրս եկել ա, բայց դու էլ չես ուզում մինչև վերջ խաղաքարտերը բացել ու ասել, թո ով պիտի լինի միապետը: 

Բայց որ միապետը եղավ, իրան խնդրելու եմ, որ մինչև սեփական գրպանից քուվեյթայան շռայլություններ անելը, մի հատ դաստիարակչական քաշի բոլոր իրանց փիս խելոքի տեղ դրածների ականջները: Կարա չէ՞ էտքան բանը անի, միապետ ա:

----------

Հայկօ (27.05.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Արի որ երկար բարակ չվիճենք, թե Հիսուսը քարոզներից ազատ ժամանակ ինչով էր զբաղվում, չորս ավետարաններից մի տող մեջբերում արա, որտեղ գրված ա, որ Հիսուսը հորը օգնել ա հյուսնություն անելուց:


Չգիտեմ էլ խի՞ եմ էս թեմայում գրում :LOL: .
«Սորան որտեղից այսպիսի բաները, կամ սա ի՞նչ իմաստութիւն է՝ որ տրուած է սորան, որ այդպիսի զօրութիւններ էլ են լինում սորա ձեռովը: *Չէ՞ որ սա է հիւսնը՝ Մարիամի որդին*, Յակոբի եւ Յովսէսի եւ Յուդայի եւ Սիմօնի եղբայրը...»: (Մարկոս Զ 2-3)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Տղեք աստվածաշնչյան քննարկումները թարկեք էլի: Կամ գոնե կարճ գրեք, որ կարդամ հասկանամ ինչ եմ անում էդ գրառումների հետ

----------

Chuk (27.05.2011), Kuk (29.05.2011), Moonwalker (27.05.2011), Norton (27.05.2011), Տրիբուն (28.05.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չգիտեմ էլ խի՞ եմ էս թեմայում գրում.
> «Սորան որտեղից այսպիսի բաները, կամ սա ի՞նչ իմաստութիւն է՝ որ տրուած է սորան, որ այդպիսի զօրութիւններ էլ են լինում սորա ձեռովը: *Չէ՞ որ սա է հիւսնը՝ Մարիամի որդին*, Յակոբի եւ Յովսէսի եւ Յուդայի եւ Սիմօնի եղբայրը...»: (Մարկոս Զ 2-3)


Աչքիս տարբեր Ավետարաններ ենք կարդում: Չի կարա սենց բան լինի գրված, քանի որ սա հիմնական թեոլոգիական հացրեից մեկն ա «Ի՞նչ էր անում Քրիստոսը Եգիպտոս փախնելու ու մկրտվելու միջև ընկախ ժամանակաշրջանում»: 
Էս ուրիշ ավետարան ա:  :LOL: 

Մարկոսի մոտ սենց բան չկա: Մարկոսի մոտ գրված ա «Այս բաները որտեղի՞ց են սրան, կամ ի՞նչ է այս իմաստութիւնը, որ տրուած է սրան, որ սրա ձեռքով այսպիսի զօրաւոր գործեր կատարուեն։ *Սա հիւսնի տղան եւ Մարիամի որդին չէ՞* միթէ, Յակոբոսի եւ Յովսէի ու Յուդայի եւ Սիմոնի եղբայրը. եւ սրա քոյրերը այստեղ մեզ մօտ չե՞ն»։ 

Գրեթե նույն բանը գրված ա մեկ էլ Մատթէոսի մոտ: Իսկ մյուս երկուսի մոտ նույնիսկ Հովսեփի մասին գրված չի, որ հյուսն էր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տղեք աստվածաշնչյան քննարկումները թարկեք էլի: Կամ գոնե կարճ գրեք, որ կարդամ հասկանամ ինչ եմ անում էդ գրառումների հետ


Վերջ

----------


## Varzor

Փաստորեն իրոք տարբեր ավետարաններ ենք կարդում  :Think: 
Արդեն կատակ և ոհւմոր չեմ անում, իրոք տենցա?

Էս արդեն ուրիշ թեմայա, անցանք, համենայն դեպս կփորձեմ մի բան հասկանալ:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է միապետի թեկնածությանը, ես չեմ ասում թե հենց հիմա պետք է դրան անցնել այլ ասում եմ, որ դեռևս դրան պետք է հասնել և որ Հայաստանի համար այդ պարագայում եմ հեռանկար տեսնում, սա իմ կարծիքն է և պետք չի խաղաքարտերը բացել` ես նարդի եմ խաղում, դու թղթախաղ ես մտածում :LOL: 
Համ էլ շատ ման գալ պետք չի` 3 մլն. միապետի պոտենցյալ թեկանխու ունենք  :LOL: 

Ինչևէ դու ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔ ունես չհամաձայնելու և չընդունելու որևէ մեկի, այդ թվում նաև իմ կարծիքը:

Դաստիարակչական ականջները քաշելն էլ, կարող է  :LOL:  և դա ավելի լավ է, քան հիմարացնելով քթից բռնած ման տալը  :LOL: 
Պետք չի մի քանի հազար տարվա պատմությունը նորից անցնել, պետք աուզզակի դրանից դասեր քաղել, բայց ոչ միայն տեսական, այլև գործնական:
Մի պետությունի չի աշխարհում, որ մի քանի անգամ անցում ա կատարել մի կառավարման ռեժիմից մյուսին: Երբեմն այդ անցումներն առանց լուրջ ցնցումների եհ եղել, այնպես որ ժողովուրդը պետք է պատրաստ լինի այս ամ այն ռեժիմով կառավարվելուն:
Իմ կարծիքով, մենք դեռ պատրաստ չենք ժողովրդավարական ռեժիմով կառավարվելուն, որովհետև սովոր չենք մեկս մյուսի կարծիը լուրջ լսելու և քննարկելու:
Ինչքան ես գիտեմ ժողովրդավարությունը դա զանգվածների կարծիքի և կամքի արտահայտումն է, իսկ մեզ մոտ իրար չեն ուզում զիջել նույնիսկ միակարծիք անձինք, էլ ուր մնաց տարակարծիքները  :Smile: 
Հիշում եմ 2000-ականների սկզբում ՀՀ-ում կաին գրանցված և գործող 80-ից ավել քաղաքական կուսակցություններ (կոնկրետ թիվը չեմ հիշում): Ահա հենց սա էլ տարակարծության հետևանքն է:
Ընդհանուր կարծիքի դեպքում ստեղծում են կոալիցիաներ: Իսկ մին այժմ ստեղծված կոալիցիաների ընդհանուր կարծիքները որոն էին??
Միշտ էլ ավելի հեշտ ա լինում ազգի համար, երբ "ասում են, անում ա", հետո մեղքը միշտ կարելի ա էդ մեկի վրա բարդել  :LOL: 
Թե չէ հիմա նույնը չի? Ուղղակի ասողին լսող ա պետք, լսողին էլ ասող: Հիմա չես ջոկում ով ա ասողը, ովա լսողը, էսօր ասողա, վաղը "լսացնում են", լսողա, ուզում ա "ասիչ դառնա"...
Մինչև երբ?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի պետությունի չի աշխարհում, որ մկի քանի անգամ անցում ա կատարել մի կառավարման ռեժիմից մյուսին: Երբեմն այդ անցումներն առանց լուրջ ցնցումների եհ եղել, այնպես որ ժողովուրդը պետք է պատրաստ լինի այս ամ այն ռեժիմով կառավարվելուն:
> Իմ կարծիքով, մենք դեռ պատրաստ չենք ժողովրդավարական ռեժիմով կառավարվելուն, որովհետև սովոր չենք մեկս մյուսի կարծիը լուրջ լսելու և քննարկելու:


Համեցե՛ք Սաուդյան Արաբիա: Համ երջանիկ կարելի է ապրել միապետի տակ, համ էլ կթլպատեն:  :LOL:  Թլպատվելուց էլ միապետը սեփական միջոցներից նպաստ ա տալիս՝ ժամանակավոր անաշխատունակության համար:  :LOL:

----------

Վիշապ (29.05.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է միապետի թեկնածությանը, ես չեմ ասում թե հենց հիմա պետք է դրան անցնել այլ ասում եմ, որ դեռևս դրան պետք է հասնել և որ Հայաստանի համար այդ պարագայում եմ հեռանկար տեսնում, սա իմ կարծիքն է և պետք չի խաղաքարտերը բացել` ես նարդի եմ խաղում, դու թղթախաղ ես մտածում


Varzor ջան, գրառումներդ կարդալիս մոտս մի հարց ա ծնվել, ուզում եմ, որ պատասխանես. կարող ա մի քիչ անձնական լինի, բայց ոչ մի վիրավորական ենթատեքստ չի պարունակում:

Ենթադրենք «բարով-խերով» անցանք ՔՈ ցանկացած միապետական կառավարմանը: Ո՞րն ա լինելու քո դերը այդ հասարակությունում, ինչո՞վ ես դու զբաղվելու:

----------

Տրիբուն (30.05.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Համեցե՛ք Սաուդյան Արաբիա: Համ երջանիկ կարելի է ապրել միապետի տակ, համ էլ կթլպատեն:  Թլպատվելուց էլ միապետը սեփական միջոցներից նպաստ ա տալիս՝ ժամանակավոր անաշխատունակության համար:


Չե, շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:  Ինձ չի խանգարում, համ էլ այդ դեպքում "կորցրածն այլևս ետ չես բերի"  :LOL: 
Համ էլ անիմաստ առաջարկ ես անում, խոսում ենք Հայաստանի մասին, դու Արաբստանն ես հիշում: Է արաբական աշխարհի մեծ մասը միապետական ա, բայց մեզ ինչ ?
Եղբայր արդեն չեմ ջոկում, դու ում կողմից ես ?  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Varzor ջան, գրառումներդ կարդալիս մոտս մի հարց ա ծնվել, ուզում եմ, որ պատասխանես. կարող ա մի քիչ անձնական լինի, բայց ոչ մի վիրավորական ենթատեքստ չի պարունակում:
> 
> Ենթադրենք «բարով-խերով» անցանք ՔՈ ցանկացած միապետական կառավարմանը: Ո՞րն ա լինելու քո դերը այդ հասարակությունում, ինչո՞վ ես դու զբաղվելու:


Եթե ինձ համար պետության տեսանկյունից ավելի հարմար զբաղմունք չգտնեն, ապա նույնով ինչ հիմա  :Smile:  Ինչ կապ ունի կառավարման համակարգը իմ մասնագիտության հետ?  :Smile: 
Այ երևի ես այն մարդկանց շարքին եմ դասվում, որ ուզում են փոփոխություններ ոչ թե սեփական ստատուսի բարձրացման համար, այլ համընդհանուր վիճակի բարելավման:

----------


## davidus

> *Եթե ինձ համար պետության տեսանկյունից ավելի հարմար զբաղմունք չգտնեն, ապա նույնով ինչ հիմա*


Փաստորեն քո պատկերացրած համակարգում պետությունը նույնիսկ պիտի որոշի, թե ով որտեղ պիտի աշխատի: Սա պետական կառավարման համակարգի դրական հատկանիշ ա՞:




> Ինչ կապ ունի կառավարման համակարգը իմ մասնագիտության հետ?


Կապ ունի այնքանով, որ դու ազատ չես ընտրելու քո մասնագիտությունը քո իսկ պատկերացրած համակարգում, քանի որ դու ժողովրդի նույնպիսի մասն էս, ինչ որ դիմացիդ հարևանը (օրինակ), և դու պնդում ես, որ ժողովուրդը որոշում կայացնելու ունակ չէ: Սենց մի հետաքրքիր բան կա: Ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի որոշել դիմացինի «որոշեկիքը», այսինքն՝ որոշում կայացնել դիմացինի փոխարեն: Հակառակ դեպքում գործ ենք ունենում ստրկատիրության հետ:

Մի տեղ լսել եմ, որ էն էլ 20-րդ դարում ստրկատիրությունը առանձնապես մոդա չի: 




> Այ երևի ես այն մարդկանց շարքին եմ դասվում, որ ուզում են փոփոխություններ ոչ թե սեփական ստատուսի բարձրացման համար, այլ համընդհանուր վիճակի բարելավման:


Varzor ջան, հազար կներես, բայց արի սկզբից ասա, որ սա ընդամենը քո կարծիքն ա: Դու ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում համընդհանուրի բարօրության մասին մտածող մի մարդու, որը նույն համընդհանուրին տանում ա դեպի ստրկություն:

----------

Տրիբուն (30.05.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Փաստորեն քո պատկերացրած համակարգում պետությունը նույնիսկ պիտի որոշի, թե ով որտեղ պիտի աշխատի: Սա պետական կառավարման համակարգի դրական հատկանիշ ա՞::


Ինչի պետական համակարգում աշխատելու համար ով ա որոշում??? Հա, դե պարզա, հիմա պետությունը չի որոշում,  :LOL:  բայց կարծեմ պետությունը պետք է որոշի, թե իրեն ինչ կարգի և ոլորտի մասնագետներ են պետք, թե տնտեսոթյան և մշակույթի որ ծուղի վրա է պետք շեշտադրում կատարել, որն է պետք վերակենդանացնել և այլն:

Եղբայր, ոնց որ իրար լավ չենք հասկանում:



> Կապ ունի այնքանով, որ դու ազատ չես ընտրելու քո մասնագիտությունը քո իսկ պատկերացրած համակարգում, քանի որ դու ժողովրդի նույնպիսի մասն էս, ինչ որ դիմացիդ հարևանը (օրինակ), և դու պնդում ես, որ ժողովուրդը որոշում կայացնելու ունակ չէ: Սենց մի հետաքրքիր բան կա: Ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի որոշել դիմացինի «որոշեկիքը», այսինքն՝ որոշում կայացնել դիմացինի փոխարեն: Հակառակ դեպքում գործ ենք ունենում ստրկատիրության հետ:
> Մի տեղ լսել եմ, որ էն էլ 20-րդ դարում ստրկատիրությունը առանձնապես մոդա չի:


Ինչ ա նշանակում "ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի որոշելու մյուսի փոխարեն", բա ազգային ժողովն ինչ ա անում, կամ նախարարները, կամ ցանկացած այլ ղեկավար, էլ չեմ ասում, որ դա բանակի ԳԼԽԱՎՈՐ սկզբունքն է: Պատկերացնում ես հրամանատարը թույլ տա, որ զինվորները որոշեն, թե ինչ պետք է անեն, կամ էլ իր առաջարկները դնի քվեարկության :LOL: 
Իմ կարծիքով, ոչ թե խնդիրը նրանումն է թե "ով է որոշելու", այլ "ինչ հիմքերով է ուրիշի փոխարեն որոշում": Հենց այդ հիմքերն էլ կանոնավորում է կառավարման համակարգը և "օրենքը":



> Varzor ջան, հազար կներես, բայց արի սկզբից ասա, որ սա ընդամենը քո կարծիքն ա: Դու ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում համընդհանուրի բարօրության մասին մտածող մի մարդու, որը նույն համընդհանուրին տանում ա դեպի ստրկություն:


Դե բնական է, որ ես իմ կարծիքն եմ արտահայտում, եվ իմ կարծիքով համընդհանուր վիճակն այդպես կբարելավվի: ԻՄ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՈՎ  :Smile: 

Մի բան չեմ հասկանում:
Որքան ինձ է հայտնի, բանակը - պետական կառավարման "փոքր" և լավ մշակված մոդելն է` բանակի կառավարման և գործունեության ներկայիս սկզբունքները, կարծեմ, արդեն 200 տարի է չեն փոխվել:
Այդ ինչպես է, որ ռազմական իրավիճակում ճիշտ է համարվում բրգաձև կառավարման համակարգ ունենալը, իսկ հասարակական կառավարման համկարգում` ոչ:
Ինչումն է տարբերությունը? Նույն մարդիք չեն?
Չէ որ բանակը շատ նման է պետությանը իր բոլոր կազմակերպական օղակներով:
Մի օրինակ բերեմ, չգիտեմ բարեբախտաբար, թե դժբախտաբար  :Smile:  շփվել եմ ամերիկացի զինվորների հետ` եկել էին ՆԱՏՕ-ի կազմում` փորձի փոխանակման:
Զինվորները ՀՐԱԺԱՐՎԵՑԻՆ գնալ ուսումնական դաշտ (պոլիգոն)` իրենց "կոլան" չեն բերել (ինչ-որ սիրոպ է, մեջքներին տարրաները գցած անընդհատ շլանգով "քաշում" են): Այսինքն չկատարեցին հրամանը, սակայն օրենքով իրենք ճիշտ էին` իրենց պայմանագրում նշված է, որ բանակը պարտավոր է ապահովել այն, ինչ ՆԱԽԱՏԵՍՎԱԾ Է:
Հիմա որն էր ճիշտ. ուսումնառազմական գործողությունների ժամանակ պայմանագրի կետերից "կախվելը", թե չէ? Չե որ իրական ռազմական իրավիճակում "կոլան" կարող է նաև չլինել:
Ինչի եմ սա ասում.
Միշտ ավելի ՀԵՇՏ է լինում կառավարել (հետևապես նաև արդյունքի հասնել), երբ կառավարողը ՄԵԿՆ է և օժված է մեծ լիազորություններով` սեփական արժանիքների հաշվին:
Սակայն ասյ դեպքում էլ կա հակառակ վտանգը` եթե այդ կառավարողը տխմար է, ապա հետևանքներն անդառնալի արհավիրքային կարող են լինել:
Կարող եմ համաձայնել այն սկզբունքին, որ ժողովրդավարական կառավարումը փոքրացնում է այդ ռիսկը և ապահովում է լավ միանձնյա և վատ միանձնյա կառավարումների միջինը:
Այս պարագայում բայցերը շատ են դառնում, պատասխաններն չեմ գտնում, կան տարբերակներ?

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Պետք չի մի քանի հազար տարվա պատմությունը նորից անցնել, պետք աուզզակի դրանից դասեր քաղել, բայց ոչ միայն տեսական, այլև գործնական:
> Մի պետություն չի աշխարհում, որ մի քանի անգամ անցում ա կատարել մի կառավարման ռեժիմից մյուսին: Երբեմն այդ անցումներն առանց լուրջ ցնցումների եհ եղել, այնպես որ ժողովուրդը պետք է պատրաստ լինի այս ամ այն ռեժիմով կառավարվելուն:
> *Իմ կարծիքով, մենք դեռ պատրաստ չենք ժողովրդավարական ռեժիմով կառավարվելուն, որովհետև սովոր չենք մեկս մյուսի կարծիը լուրջ լսելու և քննարկելու:*
> Ինչքան ես գիտեմ ժողովրդավարությունը դա զանգվածների կարծիքի և կամքի արտահայտումն է, իսկ մեզ մոտ իրար չեն ուզում զիջել նույնիսկ միակարծիք անձինք, էլ ուր մնաց տարակարծիքները 
> Հիշում եմ 2000-ականների սկզբում ՀՀ-ում կաին գրանցված և գործող 80-ից ավել քաղաքական կուսակցություններ (կոնկրետ թիվը չեմ հիշում): Ահա հենց սա էլ տարակարծության հետևանքն է:
> Ընդհանուր կարծիքի դեպքում ստեղծում են կոալիցիաներ: Իսկ մին այժմ ստեղծված կոալիցիաների ընդհանուր կարծիքները որոն էին??
> Միշտ էլ ավելի հեշտ ա լինում ազգի համար, երբ "ասում են, անում ա", հետո մեղքը միշտ կարելի ա էդ մեկի վրա բարդել 
> Թե չէ հիմա նույնը չի? Ուղղակի ասողին լսող ա պետք, լսողին էլ ասող: Հիմա չես ջոկում ով ա ասողը, ովա լսողը, էսօր ասողա, վաղը "լսացնում են", լսողա, ուզում ա "ասիչ դառնա"...
> *Մինչև երբ?*


Մինչև միապետական դիկտատուրա :Hands Up:  
Կներես, բայց մի քիչ դժվար եմ պատկերացնում ֆորում մտնելու քո շարժառիթները, քանի որ պնդում ես, թե մեզ մոտ կարծիք լսելու ու քննարկելու կուլտուրա չկա: Այդ դեպքում ինչո՞վ կբացատրես ֆորումի գոյությունը: 
Իսկ միապետական դիկտատուրայի անցնելու կարծիքները, որ մարդիկ հակառակ քո պնդումների, չգիտես ինչու որոշել են լրջին տալ, մոտավորապես հետևյալն են՝

Քանի որ մարդիկ սովոր չեն (կամ պատրաստ չեն) ձմռան ցրտին գլխարկ ու ձեռնոց կրելու, ապա նրանք պետք է տկլոր ֆռֆռան: Կամ ասենք՝
Քանի որ մարդիկ սովոր չեն մետրոից օգտվելու, ապա պետք է բոլորին գազելներ ճխտել:
Քանի որ մարդիկ պատրաստ չեն ժողովրդավարության, ապա պետք է միապետական դիկտատուրա հաստատել:
Մնում է պարզել, թե որոնք են այդ պոստուլատների հիմքերը, թե մարդիկ պատրաստ չեն, չեն ուզում և այլն: Թե՞ նախապես կասկածում ես, որ կարծիքներդ կարող է լուրջ չընդունվեն, ուստի և նախապես պնդում ես, թե կարծիք քննարկելու կուլտուրա չկա: Օրինակ պատկերացրու, ես հայտարարում եմ, որ մեր օրերում մարդիկ ամբողջովին կորցրել են հումորի զգացումը, ու հարջորդիվ մի հատ տափակ ու տխմար անեկդոտ եմ պատմում, ու սպասում հետևանքին՝ ասածիս ապացույցներին: :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (30.05.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Ինչի պետական համակարգում աշխատելու համար ով ա որոշում??? Հա, դե պարզա, հիմա պետությունը չի որոշում,  բայց կարծեմ պետությունը պետք է որոշի, թե իրեն ինչ կարգի և ոլորտի մասնագետներ են պետք, թե տնտեսոթյան և մշակույթի որ ծուղի վրա է պետք շեշտադրում կատարել, որն է պետք վերակենդանացնել և այլն:
> 
> Եղբայր, ոնց որ իրար լավ չենք հասկանում:


Պետությունը կարող ա որոշի, թե իրեն ինչ մասնագետներ են պետք, բայց թե ինչ մասնագետ դառնալ, դա որոշում ա անհատը: Քո պատկերացրած մոդելում անհատը ոնց-որ էդ իրավունքն էլ չունի, քանի որ ինքը որոշում ընդունելու ունակ չի: Էդպես չի՞: 




> Ինչ ա նշանակում "ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի որոշելու մյուսի փոխարեն", բա ազգային ժողովն ինչ ա անում, կամ նախարարները, կամ ցանկացած այլ ղեկավար, էլ չեմ ասում, որ դա բանակի ԳԼԽԱՎՈՐ սկզբունքն է: Պատկերացնում ես հրամանատարը թույլ տա, որ զինվորները որոշեն, թե ինչ պետք է անեն, կամ էլ իր առաջարկները դնի քվեարկության
> Իմ կարծիքով, ոչ թե խնդիրը նրանումն է թե "ով է որոշելու", այլ "ինչ հիմքերով է ուրիշի փոխարեն որոշում": Հենց այդ հիմքերն էլ կանոնավորում է կառավարման համակարգը և "օրենքը":


Չէէ, կամ դու ես մի բան խառնում, կամ ես: Ազգային ժողովը, կառավարությունը, դատարանները (այսինքն՝ իշխանության ճյուղերը՝ ԶԼՄ-ն էլ վրադիր), բացի իրենց հիմնական գործառույթներից, ներկայիս պետական կառավարման համակարգում հանդես են գալիս որպես իրար զսպող ուժեր և հակակշիռներ: Ու նրանք որոշում են կայացնում այնքանով, որքանով ժողովուրդն է նրանց լիազորել՝ իր փոխարեն որոշում կայացնելու: Քո ասած համակարգում էս զսպող ուժերի մեխանիզմը խողաթյուրվում ա, որովհետև ողջ կառավարումը բխում ու բխեցվում ա միապետից: Հետևաբար, ուզես, թե չուզես, դու միապետին տալիս ես շատ ավելի լիազորություններ, քան իրականում կուզեիր: Ու քո մոդելում դու փաստացի չես կարող լիազորությունների որոշակի կոնկրետ շրջանակ սահմանել միապետիդ համար, քանր որ հակառակ դեպքում դու չես ապահովում նրա՝ միանձնյա որոշում կայացնելու իրավունքի իրականացումը: Իսկ սա ամենաթողության համար առաջին հիմքն ա: Էս մեկ: Երկրորդ, նշածդ կազմակերպություններում (բանակ, նախարարություններ, դատարաններ և այլն), *ղեկավարները որոշումներ են կայացնում ոչ թե ուրիշի փոխարեն, այլ ի պաշտոնե:* Եթե ես նախարարության ինչ-որ մի բաժնի պետ եմ, ապա մեր վարչության ղեկավարի որոշումներն ու հրահանգները վերաբերում են ինձ՝ որպես տվյալ բաժնի ղեկավարի և ստորադասը: Ընդամենը, ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս: Իմ վարչության ղեկավարը չի կարող իմ փոխարեն որոշել, թե ես վաղը ինչ գույնի փողկապ պիտի կապեմ: Իսկ քո ասած մոդելում միապետը որոշումներ է ընդունում ոչ թե ի պաշտոնե, այլ միապետի իրավունքով օժտված՝ ելնելով նրանից, որ ժողովուրդը որոշում կայացնելու ունակ չէ հատկապես քաղաքացիական պարտքը կատարելիս: Էս էլ երկու:
Ընկեր, էս աբսուրդ ա: Եթե ժողովուրդը ունակ չի որոշումներ կայացնել, ուրեմն նա նաև իրավունք չունի պետականություն ունենալ: Ես մեր ժողովրդի մասին նման կարծիքի չեմ:




> Դե բնական է, որ ես իմ կարծիքն եմ արտահայտում, եվ իմ կարծիքով համընդհանուր վիճակն այդպես կբարելավվի: ԻՄ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՈՎ 
> 
> Մի բան չեմ հասկանում:
> Որքան ինձ է հայտնի, բանակը - պետական կառավարման "փոքր" և լավ մշակված մոդելն է` բանակի կառավարման և գործունեության ներկայիս սկզբունքները, կարծեմ, արդեն 200 տարի է չեն փոխվել:
> Այդ ինչպես է, որ ռազմական իրավիճակում ճիշտ է համարվում բրգաձև կառավարման համակարգ ունենալը, իսկ հասարակական կառավարման համկարգում` ոչ:
> Ինչումն է տարբերությունը? Նույն մարդիք չեն?
> Չէ որ բանակը շատ նման է պետությանը իր բոլոր կազմակերպական օղակներով:


Ոնց ա երևում, որ մենեջմենթ չես անցել:  :Jpit:  Ասածդ ոչ թե կառավարման մոդելներ են, այլ կառավարման կազմակերպական տարբեր կառուցվածքներ: Որպեսզի հեշտ պատկերացնես ու ես էլ լեկցիաներ չգրեմ, վերցրու Սուվարյանի «Մենեջմենթ»-ը ու էդ բաժինը կարդա: Որոշակի պատկերացումներ հաստատ կկազմես: Կառավարման կազմակերպական կառուցվածքները կազմում են (կիրառվում են) ելնելով տվյալ կազմակերպության առջև դրված նպատակներից և այդ նպատակներին հասնելու համար իրականացվող աշխատանքների բնույթից:

Բանակը նման չի պետությանը ոչ մի առումով: Միակ կառույցը, որը խիստ նման ա բանակին իր կազմակերպական ձևով դա եկեղեցին ա: Հստակ բաժանումներ, հստակ պաշտոններ: Սրան ասում են կազմակերպական կոշտ կառուցվածք, որը ներկայիս մենեջմենթում (թե պետական, և թե ձեռնարկատիրական) համարվում ա խիստ թերի: Կազմակերպություն պետք է կարողանա լուծել ոչ միայն իր առջև դրված խնդիրները, այլ նաև այնքան ճկուն լինի, որ առանց լրացուցիչ վարչարարության կարողանա լուծել չնախատեսված ու անսպասելի առաջացած խնդիրները: 




> Միշտ ավելի ՀԵՇՏ է լինում կառավարել (հետևապես նաև արդյունքի հասնել), երբ կառավարողը ՄԵԿՆ է և օժված է մեծ լիազորություններով` սեփական արժանիքների հաշվին:
> Սակայն ասյ դեպքում էլ կա հակառակ վտանգը` եթե այդ կառավարողը տխմար է, ապա հետևանքներն անդառնալի արհավիրքային կարող են լինել:
> Կարող եմ համաձայնել այն սկզբունքին, որ ժողովրդավարական կառավարումը փոքրացնում է այդ ռիսկը և ապահովում է լավ միանձնյա և վատ միանձնյա կառավարումների միջինը:
> Այս պարագայում բայցերը շատ են դառնում, պատասխաններն չեմ գտնում, կան տարբերակներ?


Չէ, ընդհակառակը, միանձնյա կառավարումից դժվար բան չկա, ամեն առումներով: Նույնիսկ Մակեդոնացին, որ տաղանդավոր զորավար էր, առաջինը պատմության մեջ (համենայն դեպս արձանագրվածներից առաջինը) ստեղծեց «շտաբ», որը օգնում էր նրան մշակել մարտավարություն: Շտաբի գեներալները նման են ներկայիս «անպորտֆել նախարարներին»: Պետական կառավարում դիտարկելիս ամենաառաջին ու կարևոր սկզբունքը, որին պիտի հետևել բառիս բուն իմաստով ցանկացած դեպքում, դա ժողովրդի շահերից գործելն ու շողովրդի շահերը ներկայացնելն է: Այս իմաստով չի կարող այնպես լինել, որ ինչ-որ մեկը գործի ժողովրդի անունից ու վերջինիս համար, սակայն ժողովուրդը իրավունք չունենա նրան ազատելու իր պաշտոնից: Ուղղակի չի կարող նման բան լինել:

Ամեն դեպքում, արժի հիշել Չերչիլին. «Դեմոկրատիան պետական կառավարման ամենավատ մոդելն է, սակայն մարդկությունը դրանից լավը դեռ չի ստեղծել»:

----------

My World My Space (29.05.2011), Հայկօ (29.05.2011), Տրիբուն (30.05.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չե, շնորհակալ եմ  Ինձ չի խանգարում, համ էլ այդ դեպքում "կորցրածն այլևս ետ չես բերի" 
> Համ էլ անիմաստ առաջարկ ես անում, խոսում ենք Հայաստանի մասին, դու Արաբստանն ես հիշում: Է արաբական աշխարհի մեծ մասը միապետական ա, բայց մեզ ինչ ?
> Եղբայր արդեն չեմ ջոկում, դու ում կողմից ես ?


Եղբայր, կարծեմ Քուվեյթի օրինակը առաջինը դու էիր բերել: Կամ էլ Քուվեյթը եվրոպական երկիր ա, ու մենք ոչ միայն տարբեր Ավետարաններ ենք կարդում, այլ նաև տարբեր քարտեզներ ենք նայում:

Ես արջի կողմից եմ:  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե բնական է, որ ես իմ կարծիքն եմ արտահայտում, եվ իմ կարծիքով համընդհանուր վիճակն այդպես կբարելավվի: ԻՄ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՈՎ


Հարգելիս, ենթադրենք տեսականորեն բոլորս քո հետ համաձայնվում ենք, ու որոշում ենք որ Հայաստանում պիտի միապետություն լինի, քանի որ, իրպես դու ես ասում, դրանից հետո վիճակը կբարելավվի: 

1 Ո՞նց ենք կայացնելու Հայաստանում միապետություն հաստատելու որոշումը;
2. Ո՞նց ենք որոշելու, թե ով պիտի լինի մեր առաջին միապետը: Երկրորդի հարցը հեշտ ա, ինքը պապայից կժառանգի գահը:   

Էս երկու պարզ հարցերին պատասխանում ես, ու ես արջից անցնում եմ քո կողմը:  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Պետությունը կարող ա որոշի, թե իրեն ինչ մասնագետներ են պետք, բայց թե ինչ մասնագետ դառնալ, դա որոշում ա անհատը: Քո պատկերացրած մոդելում անհատը ոնց-որ էդ իրավունքն էլ չունի, քանի որ ինքը որոշում ընդունելու ունակ չի: Էդպես չի՞:


Չէ, էդպես չի, անի որ մասնագիտության ընտորթյան հարցը հիմնականում կաված է լինում հետագա եկամուտների ստացման ակընկալիքներից և սեփական նախասիրություններից:
Սակայն, եթ ճիշտ կառուցված կրթական համակարգում կա պետպատվեր և պետության կողմից խրախուսվող մասնագիտություններ, ապա կրթություն ստացող հանրությամն մեծամասնությունը ձտգելու է ստանալ այդ մասնագիտությունները, որպեսզի ապագան ավելի “կայուն” ստացվի:
Իսկ չկանոնակարգված կրթության ոլորտում (ինքնուս կամ “ուստեքի” ուսուցումով անհեստներ, արվեստներ և այլն) միշտ էլ ձգտել են եկամտաբեր մասնագիտություն ընտրելուն: Եթե նմանատիպ մասնագիտությունները պաանջարկ չունենան, ապա չեն ընտրի: Իսկ իմ ասած պետությունում պահանջարկի մեծ մասը ձևավորելու է պետությունը` այդպիսով որոշելով աշխատանքային շուկայի և մասնագիտական բաշխումը և վարձատրության մակարդակը:



> Չէէ, կամ դու ես մի բան խառնում, կամ ես: Ազգային ժողովը, կառավարությունը, դատարանները (այսինքն՝ իշխանության ճյուղերը՝ ԶԼՄ-ն էլ վրադիր), բացի իրենց հիմնական գործառույթներից, ներկայիս պետական կառավարման համակարգում հանդես են գալիս որպես իրար զսպող ուժեր և հակակշիռներ: Ու նրանք որոշում են կայացնում այնքանով, որքանով ժողովուրդն է նրանց լիազորել՝ իր փոխարեն որոշում կայացնելու:


Ինչ? “Ներկայիս համակարգում հանդիսանում են զսպող ուժեր և հակակշիռներ”  :LOL: 
Դու քո ասածին հավատում ես  :Smile:  էդ որ մի դատավորն ա երբրևիցէ իշխանությունից անկախ եղել? Գոնե մի դեպպս կարող ես հիշել?
Էլ չեմ ասում ազգային ԿՈՂՈՎԻ մասին. պատգամավորի, ավի ճիշտ բառ կա` երսփոխանի, հմնական խնդիրները հետևյալն են` կատարել իր վրա դրված առաջադրանքները (թե ովքեր են դնում, դա հարցի մյուս կողմն է) և այնպես անել, որ կարողանա երկար ժամանակ կատարել դրանք` մնա  :Smile:  Իսկ ինչու են ձգտում մնալ աթոռին? Ա, մոռացել էի առանց ազգի մասին մտածելու չեն կարողանում ապրել: Երբևիցէ չեմ տեսել որևէ պատգամավոր, սենատոր, կոնգրեսմեն, որ մշտապես պաշտպանի ժողովրդի շահերը: ժողովրդի շահերը մեկ-մեկ պաշտպանում են սեփական շահերից ելնելով` “միավորներ” են հավաքում (ի դեպ չեմ համարում աննորմալ երևույթ,քանզի կարևորը ոչ թե դրտապատճառներն են, այլ արդյունքը: Եթե ժողովրդի համար ԳՈՐԾ Է արվում, ապա ինչ հոգ, թե ինչից ելնելով է արվում)



> Քո ասած համակարգում էս զսպող ուժերի մեխանիզմը խողաթյուրվում ա, որովհետև ողջ կառավարումը բխում ու բխեցվում ա միապետից: Հետևաբար, ուզես, թե չուզես, դու միապետին տալիս ես շատ ավելի լիազորություններ, քան իրականում կուզեիր: Ու քո մոդելում դու փաստացի չես կարող լիազորությունների որոշակի կոնկրետ շրջանակ սահմանել միապետիդ համար, քանր որ հակառակ դեպքում դու չես ապահովում նրա՝ միանձնյա որոշում կայացնելու իրավունքի իրականացումը: Իսկ սա ամենաթողության համար առաջին հիմքն ա: Էս մեկ:


Եղբայր իմ  :Smile:  Երբևիցե եղել է ինչ-որ միապետ, որ ամբողջ իշխանույթունը միանձնյա տանի? Մենակ մարդը երբեք... իշխանություն չի ունենա  :Smile: 
Միապետի լիազորությունների գլխավոր հաղթաթուղթը հայերիս մոտ լավ զարգացած սեփականատիրական մղումներն են:
Ենթադրենք ունենք միապետ, որին է պատկանում ամբողջ հողը, ծառերը, ջրերը և այլն:
Նա է, որոշում, թե ով և որքան տարածք պետք է տնօրինի և ինչի համար: Քո կարծիքով թույ կտա, որ իր տարածնքերի վրա ինչ-որ մեկը գործ անի, ու հարկ չմուծի` թագավորը կթողի որ իրեն քցեն?
Կա կթողի կտրել այն ծառերը, որոն իր հրամանով են տնկվել: Կծախի իր երկրի գործարաննեը օտարներին` հենա ինքը գործ կանի: Կթողնի, որ իր ենթակաները արապ-սարապ ման գան? Մի գործի կդնի, որ առաջին հերթին իր ՍԵՓԱԿԱՆ ԳՐՊԱՆԸ` գանձարանը լցնի:
Այստեղ դու ճիշտ ես վտանգ տեսնում, եթե տմարդի մեկը եղավ (այդպիսիք շատ են եղել), ապա ժողովուրդը կաշխատի, ոչինչ չստանալով: Այ եթե այս ամենին ինչ-որ հակակշիռ լինի, որը ոչ թե ստիպող լինի, այլ “աչք վախացնող”, միգուցէ ավելի լավ կլինի, չեմ վիճում:



> Երկրորդ, նշածդ կազմակերպություններում (բանակ, նախարարություններ, դատարաններ և այլն), *ղեկավարները որոշումներ են կայացնում ոչ թե ուրիշի փոխարեն, այլ ի պաշտոնե:* Եթե ես նախարարության ինչ-որ մի բաժնի պետ եմ, ապա մեր վարչության ղեկավարի որոշումներն ու հրահանգները վերաբերում են ինձ՝ որպես տվյալ բաժնի ղեկավարի և ստորադասը: Ընդամենը, ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս: Իմ վարչության ղեկավարը չի կարող իմ փոխարեն որոշել, թե ես վաղը ինչ գույնի փողկապ պիտի կապեմ: :


Եղբայր, եթե “ալոի” ամունը “բալո” դնենք, դրանից նրա էությունը չի փոխվի: “Ի պաշտոնե”, թե “փոխարեն”, ինչ տարբերություն, թե կատարողը նույնն է  :Smile:  Քիչ են այն դեպքերը, երբ ստորադաստ ստանում է այնպիսի հանձնարարություն, որ ի պաշտոնե իրեն չի վերաբերվում?
Մի գուցե, ձեր վարչության պետը չի որոշում փողկապի գույնը, բայց շատ տեղերում որոշում է (օրինակ մեր մոտ  :Smile:  ) “Դրեսս Կոդ” հասկացողությունը քեզ ծանոթ չի?
Օրինակ, “ի պաշտոնե” որոշեցին, որ դպրոցը 12 տարի է` չես ուզում մի գնա  :LOL: 
Կիսագրագետ մարդկանցի մի խումբ որոշեց, թե երկրի ապագա “ժողովրդավարություն կերտողները” ինչպես և ինչպիսի կրթություն պիտի ստանան: Չնայած ոլորտի մասնագետների (հենց մասնագետների, ոչ թե պաշտոնյաների) ՄԱՍՆԱԳԻՏԱԿԱՆ կարծիքով` այդպիսի որոշումը հիմանվորված չէ առաջին հերթին ՏՆՏԵՍԱՊԵՍ  :Smile: 
Լավա?



> Ընկեր, էս աբսուրդ ա: Եթե ժողովուրդը ունակ չի որոշումներ կայացնել, ուրեմն նա նաև իրավունք չունի պետականություն ունենալ: Ես մեր ժողովրդի մասին նման կարծիքի չեմ:


Ժողովուրդը որոշում չի կայացնում, նա համաձայնում է կամ դեմ է կանգնում որևէ որոշման: Որոշում կայացնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է համապատասխան գիտելիքներ և ունակություններ:
Հիմա նույնն ա, որ դու էդքան մենեջմենտ իմանալով  :Smile:  որոշում կայացնես, թե այսուհետ երեխաներին քանի տարեկանից պետք է դպրոց տանել:
Ես խսում եմ այն մասին, որ մեր ժողովուրդը պառակտվածության և սոցիալական խնդիրների ծանրության հետևանքով ՉԻ ԿԱՐՈՂ ՄԻԱՆՇԱՆԱԿ ՈՐՈՇԵԼ ԻՐ ՀԵՏԱԳԱ ԿԵՑՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ, դրա համար, թեկուզ ժամանակավոր, պետք է անհատ, որին հիմա ցավոք չեմ տեսնում:



> Ոնց ա երևում, որ մենեջմենթ չես անցել:  Ասածդ ոչ թե կառավարման մոդելներ են, այլ կառավարման կազմակերպական տարբեր կառուցվածքներ: Որպեսզի հեշտ պատկերացնես ու ես էլ լեկցիաներ չգրեմ, վերցրու Սուվարյանի «Մենեջմենթ»-ը ու էդ բաժինը կարդա: Որոշակի պատկերացումներ հաստատ կկազմես: Կառավարման կազմակերպական կառուցվածքները կազմում են (կիրառվում են) ելնելով տվյալ կազմակերպության առջև դրված նպատակներից և այդ նպատակներին հասնելու համար իրականացվող աշխատանքների բնույթից: :


Ճիշտ ես չեմ անցել, իմ անցածը կոնկրետ տնտեսագիտություներ էին և կառավարման մոդելավորում, կառավարման համակարգեր և նմանատիպ այլ “հնացած” և “մենեջմենթի” նման ոչ բարեհունչ առարկաներ  :Smile:  Հայաստանում “դասական” մենեջմենթը չի գործում  :Smile: 
Կառավարման տեսության դրույթներով “Կառավարման համակարգի տեսակը որոշվում է դրանում կիրառված կառավարման մոդելի տիպով: Կառավարման մոդելը կառավարման կազմակերպման և իրականացման մեթոդների ամբողջությունն է”: Մասսամբ կառավարման մոդելն ընտրվում է դրված խնդիրներից, սակայն հիմնական ընտրության գործոն է համարվում մոդելի էֆեկտիվություն ու շահավետությունը` տնտեսագիոտւթյան հայտնի “քոսթ ընդ փրոֆիթ” լոզունգն է  :LOL: 
Այսինքն նույն արդյունքին կարելի է հասնել տարբեր կառավարման մոդելներ ընտրելով: Ընտրում են ելնելով արդյունավետությունից (արդյոք դրված արդյունքին շուտ կհասնենք) և շահավետությունից (ինչպիսի միջոցներ է պետք շախսել արդյունքին հասնելու համար):



> Բանակը նման չի պետությանը ոչ մի առումով: Միակ կառույցը, որը խիստ նման ա բանակին իր կազմակերպական ձևով դա եկեղեցին ա: Հստակ բաժանումներ, հստակ պաշտոններ: Սրան ասում են կազմակերպական կոշտ կառուցվածք, որը ներկայիս մենեջմենթում (թե պետական, և թե ձեռնարկատիրական) համարվում ա խիստ թերի: Կազմակերպություն պետք է կարողանա լուծել ոչ միայն իր առջև դրված խնդիրները, այլ նաև այնքան ճկուն լինի, որ առանց լրացուցիչ վարչարարության կարողանա լուծել չնախատեսված ու անսպասելի առաջացած խնդիրները:


Եղբայր իմ, բանակը ոչ թե նման է պետությանը, այլ կրկնօրինակն է`որպես ՀԱՄԱԿԱՐԳԵՐ պետություն ու բանակն ունեն նույնատիպ կառուցվածք` տերբեր են, ինչպես ինքդ նկատեցիր խնդիրները, ավելի շուտ բանակի առջև դրված խնդիրը պետության խնդրի մի մասն է:
Ինչի եմ ասում կրկնորինակն է: Բանակի կառավարման ստորաբաժանումները, չնայած իրենց տարբերվող անվանումներին, պրակտիկորեն նույն ֆունկցիան են կատարում ինչ-որ նախարարությունները պետությունում: 
Օրինակ, պարենային ծառայությունը, հետևում է որպեսզի այդ պարենը մթերվի, բաշխվի և հասցվի զինվորին (դե մի քիչ էլ յուրացվի  :Smile:  )
Նույնը պետք է կատարի ֆինանսների նախարարությունը: Պետության “պարենը” ֆինանսներն են` պետք է հետևեն, որ այն մթերվի (պետ. եկամուտներ), բաշխվի և հասցվի “ստամոքսին”` ճիշտ ծախսվի:



> Ամեն դեպքում, արժի հիշել Չերչիլին. «Դեմոկրատիան պետական կառավարման ամենավատ մոդելն է, սակայն մարդկությունը դրանից լավը դեռ չի ստեղծել»:


Չերչիլը սիրում էր երկիմաստ արտահայտություններ անել  :Smile: 
Այստեղ միանշանակ չես կարող ասել, թե ինչ է ի նկատի ուեցել “կառավարման մոդել”-ը երկիմաստավորելով, ինչպես նաև “մարդկություն” ասելով:
Հիշենք, որ հասարակական կառավարումը և պետությունը` շահագործման ձևերից են:
Հենց նա էլ ասել է. “Լավ քաղաքական գործիչն այն է, որ կարող է գուշակել թե ինչ տեղի կունենա 1 շաբաթ, մեկ ամիս, մեկ տարի հետո, իսկ հետո կարողանա բացատրել, թե ինչու դա տեղի չունեցավ...”
Այպես որ քարոզում ենք ժողովրդավարություն, ստանում ենք (ինչ-որ չափով, բայց հիմա էլ է դեմոկրատիա), հետո սկսում ենք բացատրել, թե ինչու արդյունքի չենք հասնում:
Մի տեսակ ոնց որ “վատ պարողին ... խանգարում” պատմությունը լինի:
Ես մի բան գիտեմ, 20 տարի է փորձում ենք, իհարկէ շատ փոքր ժամկետ է, սակայն հաշվի առնելով որոշ ակնառու դեպքեր` քիչ չի: Եթե չի ստացվում ուրեմն 2 պատճառ կա. կամ ընտրված մոդելն է սխալ, կամ խնդիրը մեզանումն է` չենք կարողանում ընտրված մոդելը լիարժեք իրականացնել և կիրառել: Եթե խնդիրը մեզանումն է, որեմն դժվար էլ արդյունքի հասնենք:
Իսկ մի գուցե մոդելն ենք սխալ ընտրել???? Բայց իմ կարծիքով երկու տարբերակն էլ կա  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Քանի որ մարդիկ սովոր չեն (կամ պատրաստ չեն) ձմռան ցրտին գլխարկ ու ձեռնոց կրելու, ապա նրանք պետք է տկլոր ֆռֆռան: Կամ ասենք՝


Է խի տենց չի, հայ տղերքի (աղջիկներն էլ հետ չեն մնում) մեծամասնությունը ձմեռը գլխարկ ու ձեռնոց չի դնում, որովհետև, ըստ իրենց "սովոր չեն" կամ "չեն սիրուոմ", դրա համար էլ մեծ մասը արդեն ոչ պատանեկան տարիքում սկսում է տառապել գայմորիտով, էլ չեմ ասում որ նույն լոզունգով գնում են Ռուսաստան ու ...



> Քանի որ մարդիկ սովոր չեն մետրոից օգտվելու, ապա պետք է բոլորին գազելներ ճխտել:


Բա լավ, ոնց մարդկանց համոզոս, որ մետրոից օգտվելը ավելի հարմար է?



> Քանի որ մարդիկ պատրաստ չեն ժողովրդավարության, ապա պետք է միապետական դիկտատուրա հաստատել:


Այո, պետք է հաստատել դիկտատուրա և արդկանց սովորեցնել, ինչ է ժողովրդավարությունը  :Smile: 
Պինոչետը տենց չարեց?



> Մնում է պարզել, թե որոնք են այդ պոստուլատների հիմքերը, թե մարդիկ պատրաստ չեն, չեն ուզում և այլն: Թե՞ նախապես կասկածում ես, որ կարծիքներդ կարող է լուրջ չընդունվեն, ուստի և նախապես պնդում ես, թե կարծիք քննարկելու կուլտուրա չկա: Օրինակ պատկերացրու, ես հայտարարում եմ, որ մեր օրերում մարդիկ ամբողջովին կորցրել են հումորի զգացումը, ու հարջորդիվ մի հատ տափակ ու տխմար անեկդոտ եմ պատմում, ու սպասում հետևանքին՝ ասածիս ապացույցներին


Իմ կարծիքով պատրաստ չեն, որովհետև շատերը դեռ սովետի մասին են երազում, շատերը թքած ունեն, միան ժողովրդավարության քողի տակ փող են աշխատում:
Գիտես ինչ, երբ որ մարդկանցից հաճախ լսում ես "բաշարել ա, որեմն լավ ա արել, կարաս դու էլ արա ..." արտահայտությունը, հետո էլ էդ նույնմարդը բողոքում է, որ "ես երգիր չի...", ինչ ա ստացվում, ստացվում ա, որ պատրաստ ա ժողովրդավարության?? Արդեն երեխա ժամանակվանից մարդիք ուզում  են պաշտոն ունենան, որ փող աշխատեն: Օրինակ դու կուզենաիր պետական պաշտոն ունենալ? (եթե իհարկե չունես  :Smile:  ) Եթե այո, ապա ինչի համար:
Իսկ ինչի եմ ասում, որ կարծիք քննարկելու կուլտուրան ցածր է, որովհետև որպես կանոն իրար ոչ թե լսում ենք հասկանալու համար, այլ` ժխելու մյուսի ասածը: Ինձանից լավ գիտես, թե ինչպիս վիրավորանքներով են անցնում քաղաքական մեկնաբանությունները մեկը մյուսի հասցեին:
Իրավունք ունեք լուրջ չընդունելու իմ կարծիքը, մենակ եկեք սրանից հետո էլ չհպարտանանք թագավորների օրոք ունեցած հաջողություններով  :Smile:  (Ի դեպ Տիգրան Մեծն էլ չէր լինի, եթե իր ժողովուրդը ՀԱՅԵՐԸ չլինէին)

----------


## Varzor

> Հարգելիս, ենթադրենք տեսականորեն բոլորս քո հետ համաձայնվում ենք, ու որոշում ենք որ Հայաստանում պիտի միապետություն լինի, քանի որ, իրպես դու ես ասում, դրանից հետո վիճակը կբարելավվի: 
> 
> 1 Ո՞նց ենք կայացնելու Հայաստանում միապետություն հաստատելու որոշումը;
> 2. Ո՞նց ենք որոշելու, թե ով պիտի լինի մեր առաջին միապետը: Երկրորդի հարցը հեշտ ա, ինքը պապայից կժառանգի գահը:   
> 
> Էս երկու պարզ հարցերին պատասխանում ես, ու ես արջից անցնում եմ քո կողմը:


Պրովոկացիոն հարցեր  :Smile:  Երկուսին էլ պատասխանեմ.
Չենք որոշելու, ինքը կորոշի ու այդ մասին բոլորս կիմանանք  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պրովոկացիոն հարցեր  Երկուսին էլ պատասխանեմ.
> Չենք որոշելու, ինքը կորոշի ու այդ մասին բոլորս կիմանանք


Ընկեր, աչքիս դու Քրիստոի երկրորդ գալստյանն ես սպասում, ոչ թե միապետին: 

Արդյունքում, ինքդ քո համար հայոց փրկության բանալին ես գտել, բայց ոչ բանալու տեղը գիտես, ոչ էլ բանալին ծակը կոխելու ձևը:

----------

davidus (30.05.2011), Kuk (31.05.2011), VisTolog (31.05.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Չէ, էդպես չի, անի որ մասնագիտության ընտորթյան հարցը հիմնականում կաված է լինում հետագա եկամուտների ստացման ակընկալիքներից և սեփական նախասիրություններից:
> Սակայն, եթ ճիշտ կառուցված կրթական համակարգում կա պետպատվեր և պետության կողմից խրախուսվող մասնագիտություններ, ապա կրթություն ստացող հանրությամն մեծամասնությունը ձտգելու է ստանալ այդ մասնագիտությունները, որպեսզի ապագան ավելի “կայուն” ստացվի:
> Իսկ չկանոնակարգված կրթության ոլորտում (ինքնուս կամ “ուստեքի” ուսուցումով անհեստներ, արվեստներ և այլն) միշտ էլ ձգտել են եկամտաբեր մասնագիտություն ընտրելուն: Եթե նմանատիպ մասնագիտությունները պաանջարկ չունենան, ապա չեն ընտրի: *Իսկ իմ ասած պետությունում պահանջարկի մեծ մասը ձևավորելու է պետությունը` այդպիսով որոշելով աշխատանքային շուկայի և մասնագիտական բաշխումը և վարձատրության մակարդակը:*


Համ ասում ես «Չէ, էդպես չի», համ էլ հաստատում ես ասածս։ 




> Ինչ? “Ներկայիս համակարգում հանդիսանում են զսպող ուժեր և հակակշիռներ”


Ապեր, արի իրար հետ «ղժժալու» տոնով չխոսանք։ Արածդ նախորդ գրառումներում ահագին ղժժալու մտքեր կան, որոնց դիմաց կարելի ա մի քանի հատ ղժժացող սմայլիկ դնել։ Բայց դե ես ինձ հլը որ թույլ չեմ տալիս դա անել։ Արի ընենց չանենք, որ վերաբերմունքը փոխվի։




> Դու քո ասածին հավատում ես  էդ որ մի դատավորն ա երբրևիցէ իշխանությունից անկախ եղել? Գոնե մի դեպպս կարող ես հիշել?
> Էլ չեմ ասում ազգային ԿՈՂՈՎԻ մասին. պատգամավորի, ավի ճիշտ բառ կա` երսփոխանի, հմնական խնդիրները հետևյալն են` կատարել իր վրա դրված առաջադրանքները (թե ովքեր են դնում, դա հարցի մյուս կողմն է) և այնպես անել, որ կարողանա երկար ժամանակ կատարել դրանք` մնա  Իսկ ինչու են ձգտում մնալ աթոռին? Ա, մոռացել էի առանց ազգի մասին մտածելու չեն կարողանում ապրել: Երբևիցէ չեմ տեսել որևէ պատգամավոր, սենատոր, կոնգրեսմեն, որ մշտապես պաշտպանի ժողովրդի շահերը: ժողովրդի շահերը մեկ-մեկ պաշտպանում են սեփական շահերից ելնելով` “միավորներ” են հավաքում (ի դեպ չեմ համարում աննորմալ երևույթ,քանզի կարևորը ոչ թե դրտապատճառներն են, այլ արդյունքը: Եթե ժողովրդի համար ԳՈՐԾ Է արվում, ապա ինչ հոգ, թե ինչից ելնելով է արվում)


Ընկեր ջան, եթե էսօր հանրապետությունում սահմանադրական կարգը չի գործում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ այն գոյություն չունի։ Դու խոսում ես տեսական գաղափարների մասին, բայց քննադատում ես այն իրավիճակը, որը ինքնին հակասահմանադրական ա։ Ստեղ հանճարեղություն առանձնապես պետք չի։ Դու առաջարկի, թե այսօրվա առկա մեխանիզմը ինչ թերություններ ունի, ինչի չի աշխատում, ոնց անենք որ աշխատի։ Թե չէ ուզում ես ներկայացնել, թե պատգամավոռը ինչ բանա, կամ ով ա։ Լավ, մտքովդ չի անցել, որ պահի տակ մենք էլ կարող ա տեղյակ լինենք։




> Եղբայր իմ  Երբևիցե եղել է ինչ-որ միապետ, որ ամբողջ իշխանույթունը միանձնյա տանի? Մենակ մարդը երբեք... իշխանություն չի ունենա 
> Միապետի լիազորությունների գլխավոր հաղթաթուղթը հայերիս մոտ լավ զարգացած սեփականատիրական մղումներն են:
> Ենթադրենք ունենք միապետ, որին է պատկանում ամբողջ հողը, ծառերը, ջրերը և այլն:
> Նա է, որոշում, թե ով և որքան տարածք պետք է տնօրինի և ինչի համար: Քո կարծիքով թույ կտա, որ իր տարածնքերի վրա ինչ-որ մեկը գործ անի, ու հարկ չմուծի` թագավորը կթողի որ իրեն քցեն?
> Կա կթողի կտրել այն ծառերը, որոն իր հրամանով են տնկվել: Կծախի իր երկրի գործարաննեը օտարներին` հենա ինքը գործ կանի: Կթողնի, որ իր ենթակաները արապ-սարապ ման գան? Մի գործի կդնի, որ առաջին հերթին իր ՍԵՓԱԿԱՆ ԳՐՊԱՆԸ` գանձարանը լցնի:
> Այստեղ դու ճիշտ ես վտանգ տեսնում, եթե տմարդի մեկը եղավ (այդպիսիք շատ են եղել), ապա ժողովուրդը կաշխատի, ոչինչ չստանալով: Այ եթե այս ամենին ինչ-որ հակակշիռ լինի, որը ոչ թե ստիպող լինի, այլ “աչք վախացնող”, միգուցէ ավելի լավ կլինի, չեմ վիճում:


Ընդամենը մի բան կասեմ. էս գրածդ բացի մի շարք ղժժացող սմայլիկներից ուրիշ արձագանքի արժանի չի, որովհետև էնքան մակերեսային ա, էնքան միամիտ ա, որ նույնիսկ 8-րդ դասարանի երեխուն սենց բաներով չես խաբի։




> Եղբայր, եթե “ալոի” ամունը “բալո” դնենք, դրանից նրա էությունը չի փոխվի: “Ի պաշտոնե”, թե “փոխարեն”, ինչ տարբերություն, թե կատարողը նույնն է  Քիչ են այն դեպքերը, երբ ստորադաստ ստանում է այնպիսի հանձնարարություն, որ ի պաշտոնե իրեն չի վերաբերվում?
> Մի գուցե, ձեր վարչության պետը չի որոշում փողկապի գույնը, բայց շատ տեղերում որոշում է (օրինակ մեր մոտ  ) “Դրեսս Կոդ” հասկացողությունը քեզ ծանոթ չի?
> Օրինակ, “ի պաշտոնե” որոշեցին, որ դպրոցը 12 տարի է` չես ուզում մի գնա 
> Կիսագրագետ մարդկանցի մի խումբ որոշեց, թե երկրի ապագա “ժողովրդավարություն կերտողները” ինչպես և ինչպիսի կրթություն պիտի ստանան: Չնայած ոլորտի մասնագետների (հենց մասնագետների, ոչ թե պաշտոնյաների) ՄԱՍՆԱԳԻՏԱԿԱՆ կարծիքով` այդպիսի որոշումը հիմանվորված չէ առաջին հերթին ՏՆՏԵՍԱՊԵՍ 
> Լավա?


Հարգելիս, դու բացարձակ գաղափար չունես, թե ինչ ա նշանակում «կառավարում» ասվածը։ Մտքերիդ ընթացքը ավելին են, քան դրա ապացույցը։ ( վայ քո, ոնց որ Լևոնի ելույթը լիներ... լեզուս կծեի, չասեի... )։ Կներես, բայց եթե դու չես տարբերում, թե ինչ ա նշանակում մեկի փոխարեն որոշում կայացնել, կամ ի պաշտոնե որոշում կայացնել, ապա թույլ տուր դուրս գալ բանավեճից ու լուրջ չվերաբերել պետության տեսությանդ։ 




> Ժողովուրդը որոշում չի կայացնում, նա համաձայնում է կամ դեմ է կանգնում որևէ որոշման: Որոշում կայացնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է համապատասխան գիտելիքներ և ունակություններ:
> Հիմա նույնն ա, որ դու էդքան մենեջմենտ իմանալով  որոշում կայացնես, թե այսուհետ երեխաներին քանի տարեկանից պետք է դպրոց տանել:
> Ես խսում եմ այն մասին, որ մեր ժողովուրդը պառակտվածության և սոցիալական խնդիրների ծանրության հետևանքով ՉԻ ԿԱՐՈՂ ՄԻԱՆՇԱՆԱԿ ՈՐՈՇԵԼ ԻՐ ՀԵՏԱԳԱ ԿԵՑՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ, դրա համար, թեկուզ ժամանակավոր, պետք է անհատ, որին հիմա ցավոք չեմ տեսնում:


Նույն պատմությունը։ 




> Ճիշտ ես չեմ անցել, իմ անցածը կոնկրետ տնտեսագիտություներ էին և կառավարման մոդելավորում, կառավարման համակարգեր և նմանատիպ այլ “հնացած” և “մենեջմենթի” նման ոչ բարեհունչ առարկաներ  Հայաստանում “դասական” մենեջմենթը չի գործում 
> Կառավարման տեսության դրույթներով “Կառավարման համակարգի տեսակը որոշվում է դրանում կիրառված կառավարման մոդելի տիպով: Կառավարման մոդելը կառավարման կազմակերպման և իրականացման մեթոդների ամբողջությունն է”: Մասսամբ կառավարման մոդելն ընտրվում է դրված խնդիրներից, սակայն հիմնական ընտրության գործոն է համարվում մոդելի էֆեկտիվություն ու շահավետությունը` տնտեսագիոտւթյան հայտնի “քոսթ ընդ փրոֆիթ” լոզունգն է 
> Այսինքն նույն արդյունքին կարելի է հասնել տարբեր կառավարման մոդելներ ընտրելով: Ընտրում են ելնելով արդյունավետությունից (արդյոք դրված արդյունքին շուտ կհասնենք) և շահավետությունից (ինչպիսի միջոցներ է պետք շախսել արդյունքին հասնելու համար):


Պարզ ա, զեյթունում ես ոնց-որ սովորել։ Դե եթե չես անցել, ու չես հետաքրքրվել, թե ինչ բան ա կառավարումը, դրա տեսակները, ոնց են դա իրականացնում, ինչով են իրարից տարբերվում հանրային կառավարումն ու ձեռկարկատիրական մենեջմենթը, ինչ բան ա կառավարման սոցիոլոգիան, խմբերի կառավարումը, ապա երկու ոտքդ մի դիր մի կոշիկի մեջ ու էս ասպարեզում քեզնից մի քիչ ավելի շատ բան իմացող մարդկանց քո պահով սխալ հանի։ Կողքից որ նայես, ահագին զվարճալի տեսարան ա։




> Եղբայր իմ, բանակը ոչ թե նման է պետությանը, այլ կրկնօրինակն է`որպես ՀԱՄԱԿԱՐԳԵՐ պետություն ու բանակն ունեն նույնատիպ կառուցվածք` տերբեր են, ինչպես ինքդ նկատեցիր խնդիրները, ավելի շուտ բանակի առջև դրված խնդիրը պետության խնդրի մի մասն է:
> Ինչի եմ ասում կրկնորինակն է: Բանակի կառավարման ստորաբաժանումները, չնայած իրենց տարբերվող անվանումներին, պրակտիկորեն նույն ֆունկցիան են կատարում ինչ-որ նախարարությունները պետությունում: 
> Օրինակ, պարենային ծառայությունը, հետևում է որպեսզի այդ պարենը մթերվի, բաշխվի և հասցվի զինվորին (դե մի քիչ էլ յուրացվի  )
> Նույնը պետք է կատարի ֆինանսների նախարարությունը: Պետության “պարենը” ֆինանսներն են` պետք է հետևեն, որ այն մթերվի (պետ. եկամուտներ), բաշխվի և հասցվի “ստամոքսին”` ճիշտ ծախսվի:


Եղբայր իմ պատվական, նորից եմ ասում, մի էսքան պարզունակացրու ու մակերեսայնացրու։ Բանակը պետության կրկնօրինակը չի ու երբեք չի էլ եղել։ Բանակում չկա ԶԼՄ, սոցիալական ապահովության համակարգ, հարկահավաքման, մաքսային, քաղաքացիական պատասխանատվության ու շատ համակարգեր, որոնց անհրաժեշտությունը պարզապես չկա բանակի գործառույթներում։ Եթե քեզ էս ամենը էդքան պարզ ու հասարակ ա թվում, ու դու չես ուզում ընդունել, որ մտքերիդ դասավորությունը էդքան էլ չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը, էս արդեն քո խնդիրն ա։ Ինձնից քեզ բարի խորհուրդ. մինչ բանավիճելը արժի ավելի հանգամանորեն ուսումնասիրել բանավեճի առարկան։  




> Չերչիլը սիրում էր երկիմաստ արտահայտություններ անել 
> Այստեղ միանշանակ չես կարող ասել, թե ինչ է ի նկատի ուեցել “կառավարման մոդել”-ը երկիմաստավորելով, ինչպես նաև “մարդկություն” ասելով:
> *Հիշենք, որ հասարակական կառավարումը և պետությունը` շահագործման ձևերից են:*


Եղբայր իմ, ո՞վ ա էն անամոթը, որ քեզ նման ստոր կերպով խաբել ա։ Հասարակական կառավարումն ու պետությունը շահագործմա՞ն ձևեր են  :Blink:   :Blink:   :Blink:  




> Հենց նա էլ ասել է. “Լավ քաղաքական գործիչն այն է, որ կարող է գուշակել թե ինչ տեղի կունենա 1 շաբաթ, մեկ ամիս, մեկ տարի հետո, իսկ հետո կարողանա բացատրել, թե ինչու դա տեղի չունեցավ...”
> Այպես որ քարոզում ենք ժողովրդավարություն, ստանում ենք (ինչ-որ չափով, բայց հիմա էլ է դեմոկրատիա), հետո սկսում ենք բացատրել, թե ինչու արդյունքի չենք հասնում:
> Մի տեսակ ոնց որ “վատ պարողին ... խանգարում” պատմությունը լինի:
> Ես մի բան գիտեմ, 20 տարի է փորձում ենք, իհարկէ շատ փոքր ժամկետ է, սակայն հաշվի առնելով որոշ ակնառու դեպքեր` քիչ չի: Եթե չի ստացվում ուրեմն 2 պատճառ կա. կամ ընտրված մոդելն է սխալ, կամ խնդիրը մեզանումն է` չենք կարողանում ընտրված մոդելը լիարժեք իրականացնել և կիրառել: Եթե խնդիրը մեզանումն է, որեմն դժվար էլ արդյունքի հասնենք:
> Իսկ մի գուցե մոդելն ենք սխալ ընտրել???? Բայց իմ կարծիքով երկու տարբերակն էլ կա


Մեռնեմ, թե հասկանում եմ ինչի մասին ես խոսում ու առակդ ինչ կցուցանե։ Եթե չի ստացվում ,ապա պիտի անել այնպես որ ստացվի. ինչի էստոնացիք ու լատիշները կարողանում են անել, իրանց մոտ ստացվում ա, իսկ մեզ մի հատ վերին արտի ծաղիկ ա պետք, որ ասի՝ որը որից հետո անե՞նք։

----------


## Varzor

> Համ ասում ես «Չէ, էդպես չի», համ էլ հաստատում ես ասածս։


Ես ասում եմ պետությունը ուղղության է տալիս, բայց չի պարտադրում



> Ապեր, արի իրար հետ «ղժժալու» տոնով չխոսանք։ Արածդ նախորդ գրառումներում ահագին ղժժալու մտքեր կան, որոնց դիմաց կարելի ա մի քանի հատ ղժժացող սմայլիկ դնել։ Բայց դե ես ինձ հլը որ թույլ չեմ տալիս դա անել։ Արի ընենց չանենք, որ վերաբերմունքը փոխվի։


Ներող, չգիտեի, որ ծիծաղող սմայլիկը ֆորումում “ղժժալու” տոն ա ահամարվում, համենայն դեպս ի նկատի կունենամ և ըստ տեղական ժարգոնի կգործածեմ  :Smile: 



> Դու առաջարկի, թե այսօրվա առկա մեխանիզմը ինչ թերություններ ունի, ինչի չի աշխատում, ոնց անենք որ աշխատի։


Եթե քեզ լսեմ, ապա մեխանիզմը` տեսականորեն թերությունների քիչ ունի (Լատվիա, Սլովակիա և այլն) սակայն այն ՉԻ ԳՈՐԾՈՒՄ: Մեխանիզմները, ճիշտ է իներտություն ունեն, բայց իներցիայով գործելու համար նախ պետք է արագացում ահաղորդել նրան: Չի գոծում, որովհետև այդպես էլ չգործարկվեց, գործարկողները չկարողացան կամ չուզեցին (ավելի շուտ երկրորդը): Չի գործում, որովհետև իշխանությանը լիարժեք խակակշիռ չկա: Պետք է լինի լուրջ և “ահարկու” հակակշիռ, որը կստիպի իշխանություններին, սեփական աթոռը պահելու ձգտումից ելնելով, բարելավել համակարգը, սակայն այնպես, որ հակակշիռը իրենց կուլ չտա: Եվ երբ կստեղծվի այդ առողջ մրցակցությունը իշխանության համար, ապա համակարգը իր արագացում ձեռք կբերի և կլինի իներտ` թստ էության կախված չի լինի քաղաքական ուժերի կշռային հարաբերություններից: Նույն ԱՄՆ-ի օրինակի վրա բերեմ: Ոստիկանության աշխատակցի ոճը բնավ կախված չէ նրանից, թե հանրապետականները կամ դեմոկրատներն են մեծամասնություն կազմել: Նա համակարգի մի մասնիկը լինելով շարունակում է իր աշխատանքը:
Մեր պարագայում համակարգը կանգնել է ինչպես սուբյեկտիվ, այնպես էլ օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով: Օբյեկտիվը` դա աշխարհաքաղաքական իրավիճակն է և արտաքին ճնշումները: Սուբյեկտիվըն էլ գալիս է սովետական փտած ժառանգությունից` եթե ուզում ես լավ ապրել “օգտվիր” պետական բարիքներց, որովհետև դրանք բոլորինն են, այսինքն “ոչ մեկինն են”: Ահա այս ախտոտ ժառանգություն է, որ ստիպում է մարդկան նայել պետությանը և հանրային ռեսուրսներին միայն որպես սեփական ռեսուրսներն ավելացնելու աղբյուր:
Սակայյն համակարգը, ժամացույցի մեխանիզմի նման, ունի նորոգման կարիք: Այն “ատամնանիվները”, որոնք չեն պտտվում, կամ պտտվում են ոչ ճիշտ ուղղությամբ, ժանգոտել են և այլն, դրանց պետք է փոխարինել նորով: Իհարկե հասկանում ենք, որ այդ փոխարնիման ընթացքում համակարգը կանգնած կլինի այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև չփոխվեն բոլոր անսարք օղակները: Սակայն մինչև հասնում ենք վեիջինը փոխելուն, են առաջին փոծածը փչանում է: Անհրաժեշտ է “Կապիտալ” նորոգում` միանգամից, արագ կտրուկ փոփոխությունը (նոր համակարգի ձեռք բերումը, մի գուցե շահավետ չէ` այն դեռ պետք կլինի գործարկելուց առաջ լավ յուրացներ):
Այ հենց պետական կառավարման համակարգի “հոտած” և “ժանգոտած” օղակների կտրուկ և միանգամից փոփոխությունն է պետք: Շատ կարևոր է, որ ցանկացած քաղաքական ուժ լրջորեն վախենա ժողովրդի արդար ցասումից, իսկ հիմա չեն վախենում, իրենց անպատժելի են զգում, իսկ դա սխալ է: Պետք է գիտակցեն, որ իրենց բերդապարիսպները երբևիցէ չեն փրկի ժողովրդական պատժից:
Այսինքն սցենարը հետևյալն է.
1.	Ժողովրդի լիարժեք և անկողմնակալ տեղեկացում և լուսաբանում:
2.	Համակարծիք զանգվածների միաձուլում կոնկրետ գաղափարի շուրջ` ոչ թե անձի դեմ ենք պայքարում, այլ համակարգն ենք առողջացնում և այդ առողջացումն էլ չենք կապում կոնկրետ անձի հետ: Պետական ցանկացած պաշտոնյա ենթարկվում է ժողովրդի ԴԻԿՏԱՏԻՆ  :Smile:  և ընդամենը վարձու աշխատող է` փող ենք տալիս, որ գործերը լավ անի, ճի անում` դուրս ենք վռնդում:
3.	Կտրուկ, նույնիսկ ուժային տարբերակով հիմնարար փոփոխություններ համակարգի արմատական հատվածներում` մասնավորապես պետական եկամուտներ (հարկեր, մաքսեր, ռեսուրսների վարձակալություն և այլն) և դատաիրավական համակարգ:
4.	Հանրային ռեսուրսների պետականացում կամ պետական վերահսկիչ մասնաբաժնի պահպանմամբ շուկայական դաշտում ներգրավում:
Այսքանը որ անենք, մնացածը արդեն իմ կարծիքն էլ պետք չի լինի:



> Ընդամենը մի բան կասեմ. էս գրածդ բացի մի շարք ղժժացող սմայլիկներից ուրիշ արձագանքի արժանի չի, որովհետև էնքան մակերեսային ա, էնքան միամիտ ա, որ նույնիսկ 8-րդ դասարանի երեխուն սենց բաներով չես խաբի։


Տենցա հարգելիս, դրա համար էլ ես “պրոֆեսոր” ժողովրդին մատերի վրա ֆռացնում են հենց եդ քո ասած “միամիտ” 8-րդ տասարանը հազիվ ավարտածները, որոնք ոչ միայն մենեջմենտ չեն անցել, այլև չեն լսել այդ բառը, բայց ոնց են “կառավարում”  :Smile: 



> Պարզ ա, զեյթունում ես ոնց-որ սովորել։ Դե եթե չես անցել, ու չես հետաքրքրվել, թե ինչ բան ա կառավարումը, դրա տեսակները, ոնց են դա իրականացնում, ինչով են իրարից տարբերվում հանրային կառավարումն ու ձեռկարկատիրական մենեջմենթը, ինչ բան ա կառավարման սոցիոլոգիան, խմբերի կառավարումը, ապա երկու ոտքդ մի դիր մի կոշիկի մեջ ու էս ասպարեզում քեզնից մի քիչ ավելի շատ բան իմացող մարդկանց քո պահով սխալ հանի։ Կողքից որ նայես, ահագին զվարճալի տեսարան ա։


 :Smile:  Զեյթունում չեմ սովորել, իսկ թե ինչ եմ անցել ու հետաքրքրվել, ֆորումում չեմ ուզում թվարկել, ոչ բոլորը հասկանալի կլինի` խիսկտ մասնագիտական են  :Smile: 
Է, եղբայր, ուսանող տարիներին ես էլ էի քեզ նման մտածում, հանրային կառավարում, ժողովրդավարություն...
Սակայն մի քանի ընտրությունների բավականին ակտիվ մասնակցություն ցուցաբերելուց հետո (ոչ միայն որպես ընտրող) և տեսնելով, թե ինչ է կատարվում, թե ինչի համար են մարդիք դա անում, ինչ են խոսում այն ժամանակ, երբ “իրենք իրանցով են” և շատ այլ բաներ, որ աչքերս բացեցին, հասկացա, որ այն ինչ գրված էր գրքերում` իմ նմանների համար էր, իսկ այն ինչ կատարվում է իրականությունում` նրանց նմաններն են անում:



> Եղբայր իմ պատվական, նորից եմ ասում, մի էսքան պարզունակացրու ու մակերեսայնացրու։ Բանակը պետության կրկնօրինակը չի ու երբեք չի էլ եղել։ Բանակում չկա ԶԼՄ, սոցիալական ապահովության համակարգ, հարկահավաքման, մաքսային, քաղաքացիական պատասխանատվության ու շատ համակարգեր, որոնց անհրաժեշտությունը պարզապես չկա բանակի գործառույթներում։ Եթե քեզ էս ամենը էդքան պարզ ու հասարակ ա թվում, ու դու չես ուզում ընդունել, որ մտքերիդ դասավորությունը էդքան էլ չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը, էս արդեն քո խնդիրն ա։ Ինձնից քեզ բարի խորհուրդ. մինչ բանավիճելը արժի ավելի հանգամանորեն ուսումնասիրել բանավեճի առարկան։


Աչքիս բանակի կառուցվածքին լավ ծանոթ չես  :Smile:  ԶԼՄ-ների առկայությունը բանակում պարտադիր է: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ առանձին զորամասներն ու կորպուսները ունեն իրենց թերթերն ու ռադիոհանգույցները: Սոցիալական ապահովության համակարգ` կա, մեր պետականից էլ առանձին է, նախկին զինծառայողները թոշակ, նպաստներ և օգնույթուններ են ստանում առանձին` նախարարությունից:
Հարկահավաքման` կա, ուղղակի անունը նույնը չի, բայց էությունը նույնն է  :Smile:  Ընդ որում այդ հարկահավաքությունը ինչպես օրինական, այնպես էլ անօրինական` չգրված օրենքով, ձևերով է կատարվում:
Դե մաքսայինը նույնպես` բանակի ավանդույթների համաձայն:
Պատասխանատվության համակարգը քաղաքացիական չէ, այլ ռազմական է, սակայն գործում է նույն երկրի օրենքը և զինվորական տարբեր կանոնադրությունները:
Բան չունեմ ասելու կան համակարգեր, որոնց անհրաժեշտություն իրոք չկա բանակում` մասնավորապես ընտրովի համակարգերը:



> Եղբայր իմ, ո՞վ ա էն անամոթը, որ քեզ նման ստոր կերպով խաբել ա։ Հասարակական կառավարումն ու պետությունը շահագործմա՞ն ձևեր են


 :Smile:  Հետո էլ ասում ես “շատ բան իմանալ...”: Կառավարման դասական դրույթ եմ ասում` պետությունները առաջացել են մարդկանց սիստեմավորված շահագործման արդյունքում և այդ շահագործումը կանոնակարգելու համար:
Շահագործումը դա մենակ վատ բառ չի  :Smile:  Շահագործումը, դա նաև մեկի գործողությունների օգտագործումն է ոչ նրա շահերի համար: Օրինակ, երեխան շահագործում է ծնողական սերը, սեփական կարիքների բավարարման համար: Դե հիմա ասենք, որ ծնողները դեմ են  :Smile: 
Օրինակ, ինչի համար պետք է հարկեր վճարի քաղաքացին?? Ինչ է անում այդ հարկերը պետությունը???
Հնուց եկած հիմնական ծախսերը` բանակ, պաշտոնյաներ և շինարարություն: Իսկ մնացածը??
Բա հիմա հենց այդ կռիվ էլ գնում ա Եվրոմիությունում, ֆրանսիացին չի ուզում, որ իր վճարած հարկերի հաշվին ապրի հույնը կամ պորտուգալացին: Այսինքն եվրոպացին գիտակցում ա, որ պետական միջոցները դրանք իր աշխատանքի արդյունքն են` 



> Մեռնեմ, թե հասկանում եմ ինչի մասին ես խոսում ու առակդ ինչ կցուցանե։ Եթե չի ստացվում ,ապա պիտի անել այնպես որ ստացվի. ինչի էստոնացիք ու լատիշները կարողանում են անել, իրանց մոտ ստացվում ա, իսկ մեզ մի հատ վերին արտի ծաղիկ ա պետք, որ ասի՝ որը որից հետո անե՞նք։


Վերին արտինը ցորեն ա, արտում ծաղիկը դժվար թե աճի  :Smile: 
Եղբայր, թե ինչու է իրենց մոտ ստացվում? ... որովհետև իրենք հայ չեն: Իրենց մոտ լիդերին չեն ասում “վերին արտի”, այլ համարում են, որ նա իրենցից խելոք է և իրավունք են տալիսն նրան առաջներդելու իրենց: Կա ազգային կարգապահություն, ազգային գաղափարախոսություն, ազգային արժեքների և ռեսուրսների բաշխման գիտակցում:
Չեմ ուզում ասել, թե անհատական ունակություններով նրանք հայերց ուժեղ են, դա այդպես չի, և վաղուց ապացուցված է  :Smile:  Սակայն մենք շատ ենք անհատականացված` ամեն ինչ կապում ենք անհատների հետ, մեզ հետ, չենք ընդունում, որ կարող է մեկը մեզանից խելացի լինել, ավելին իմանալ, ավելի լավ կատարել իր աշխատանքը:
Ահա թե ինչի չի ստացվում: Ֆլանը չլինի, Բեֆանը կլինի ղեկավար, բայց իրավիճակը կլինի նույնը: Ազգային խմբային հոգեբանությունը սովետական տարիներին կորցրել ենք, իսկ պրիբալտները` ոչ:
Բա ինչի Ուկրաինացիների կամ Բելորուսների մոտ չի ստացվում? Էլ չեմ ասում Միջին ասիական պետությունները: Բա ինչի նույն Եվրոպայում Ալբանացիների մոտ չի ստացվում? Սերբերի ու խորվատների մոտ դեռևս չի ստացվում?
Աստվածաշնչում Մովսես 40 տարի անապատով ման տվեց ժողովրդին, որպեսզի կոփի անապատի ավազներում, սերնդափոխություն անի և կերտի այնպիսի սերուն, որը ստրուկ չի եղել Եգիպտոսում և կոփված է անապատի դաժան պայմաններում:
Հույս ունեմ, որ Հայաստանում սերընդափոխության հետևանքով կհասնենք նրան, ինչին ցանկանում ենք հասնել: Համենայն դեպս, եթե անսպասելի ցնցումներ չլինեն, մեր երեխաները մի բանի կհասնեն:

Համենայն դեպս իմ սեփական տեսակետի արտահայտումը չի խանգարում ձեզ  :Smile:  Հաստատ ասեմ, պատրաստ եմ ուժերիս և հնարավորություններիս ներածին չափով համագործակցել (և արել եմ  :Jpit:  ցանկացած բարի և լավ գործ կատարող մարդուն` Անկախ նրա կուսակցական պատկանելությունից և քաղաքական ուղղվածությունից, ինչպես նաև անկախ նրանից, որ ինձ հետ համամիտ չէ և իմ կարծիքները համարում է սխալ ու միամիտ  :Smile:

----------

aragats (31.05.2011)

----------


## davidus

100%

----------

Հայկօ (02.06.2011), Տրիբուն (31.05.2011)

----------


## Kuk

Էս ի՞նչ ***** միապետի մասին ա խոսքը  :Huh:

----------

Հայկօ (02.06.2011), Տրիբուն (31.05.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Էս ի՞նչ ***** միապետի մասին ա խոսքը


էէէէ, դու հլը էնքա՜ն բան չգիտես, ապեր... «փա՜ռք միապետին» պահերն ա...  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> էէէէ, դու հլը էնքա՜ն բան չգիտես, ապեր... «փա՜ռք միապետին» պահերն ա...


Մի խոսք կար, ժամանակին մոդա էր, էս դեպքում կարելի էր ասել՝ մի հատ միապետ էլ ես ունեմ, կամ տենց մի միապետ էլ _էսինչ_ տեղը կա  :LOL:  մեղմ եմ ասում էլի, ջոգիր  :Jpit:

----------


## Varzor

> Ընկեր, աչքիս դու Քրիստոի երկրորդ գալստյանն ես սպասում, ոչ թե միապետին: 
> 
> Արդյունքում, ինքդ քո համար հայոց փրկության բանալին ես գտել, բայց ոչ բանալու տեղը գիտես, ոչ էլ բանալին ծակը կոխելու ձևը:


Լավ ես ասում  :Smile: 
Քրիստոսի երկրորդ գալստյամբ էլ է ԹԱԳԱՎՈՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ լինելու, ուղղակի Աստծո ԻԴԵԱԼԱԿԱՆ թագավորություն, որտեղ սակայն հենց ենթականերն են լավը լինելու` "վատերին" զրկելու են խոսքի, մտքի կամքի և կյանքի ազատությունից  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Մի խոսք կար, ժամանակին մոդա էր, էս դեպքում կարելի էր ասել՝ մի հատ միապետ էլ ես ունեմ, կամ տենց մի միապետ էլ _էսինչ_ տեղը կա  մեղմ եմ ասում էլի, ջոգիր


Հենց էդա  :Smile: 
Ամեն հայ, եթե ինչը "միապետ" չի, պա _էդինչ_ տեղը միապետ ունի  :LOL: 
Մնումա հարց, թե էդ միապետին ով ա ենթարկվում (չնայած` պարզա ով  :Smile:  ) մեկ էլ գլխն թագ ա պետք դնել և գահին նստացնել:

----------


## davidus

> Մի խոսք կար, ժամանակին մոդա էր, էս դեպքում կարելի էր ասել՝ մի հատ միապետ էլ ես ունեմ, կամ տենց մի միապետ էլ _էսինչ_ տեղը կա  մեղմ եմ ասում էլի, ջոգիր


Մենք ի սկզբանե ոչ կարանք ջոկենք, ոչ էլ առավել ևս որոշում կայացնենք... միապետություն:

----------


## Varzor

> Մենք ի սկզբանե ոչ կարանք ջոկենք, ոչ էլ առավել ևս որոշում կայացնենք... միապետություն:


Ի սկզբանե չէ, ժամանակին լավ էլ "ջոգում" էինք, դրա ահամր էլ Հայաստանը մեծանում էր, ոչ թե փոքրանում:
Ժողովորդը պոտենցյալ ունի, այդ պոտենցյալը ուղղորդող է պետք: Իսկ ուղղորդել այդ պոտենցյալը սեփական շահերի համար, ինչա "մեկին հանես, որ տեղւ նստես" ազգային շահերի տեսանկյունից ժողովրդական ռեսուրսների անտեղի և անիմաստ վատնում է:

----------


## Kuk

> Մենք ի սկզբանե ոչ կարանք ջոկենք, ոչ էլ առավել ևս որոշում կայացնենք... միապետություն:


Ուղեղներս անջատենք ու հետ գնանք չէ՞, զոմբիի նման սաղով մեկի հետևից, ստրուկ դառնանք էլի ասա: Վայ քու արա, բա մեր ինքնասիրությո՞ւնը, բա մեր մարդ լինելու, բանական էակ լինելու, մտածելու ունակությունը ո՞ւմ համար ա, ազատություն ասածն ո՞ւմ հետևն ենք մտցնելու էդ ժամանակ:

----------

davidus (03.06.2011), Տրիբուն (03.06.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուղեղներս անջատենք ու հետ գնանք չէ՞, զոմբիի նման սաղով մեկի հետևից, ստրուկ դառնանք էլի ասա: Վայ քու արա, բա մեր ինքնասիրությո՞ւնը, բա մեր մարդ լինելու, բանական էակ լինելու, մտածելու ունակությունը ո՞ւմ համար ա, *ազատություն ասածն ո՞ւմ հետևն ենք մտցնելու էդ ժամանակ*:


Սբզի համար՝ միապետի, որ չգա ու գլխներիս չնստի: Իսկ եթե եկավ, ինքներս մեր: Մենք չմտցնենք, ինքը կմտցնի:

----------

davidus (03.06.2011), Kuk (03.06.2011), Վիշապ (03.06.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Ուղեղներս անջատենք ու հետ գնանք չէ՞, զոմբիի նման սաղով մեկի հետևից, ստրուկ դառնանք էլի ասա: Վայ քու արա, բա մեր ինքնասիրությո՞ւնը, բա մեր մարդ լինելու, բանական էակ լինելու, մտածելու ունակությունը ո՞ւմ համար ա, ազատություն ասածն ո՞ւմ հետևն ենք մտցնելու էդ ժամանակ:


Վայ քո... մտածող ու դատող հայ:  :Shok: 

Ապեր, դու պոտենցիալ վտանգ ես մեր դիկտատուրա-դեմոկրատիայի համար: Հեսա հարկերդ բարձրացնեմ՝ թողես գնաս երկրից...  царь я, или не царь...  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող ասում-ասում եք, բայց Վարզօրն արտահայտում ա Հայաստանի կոմպից չօգտվող հասարակության ու օգտվողների մինիմում 40% տեսակետը… թիվ ա է՞, թիվ… գիտեք քոչը ո՞նց ա դառել նախագահ… էսօր մեր շատ-ու-շատ պաշտոնյաներ հենց տենց էլ վերաբերվում են նախագահին և առանց թաքցնելու… ժողովրդի մեծ մասն էլ ընտրության իմաստը չի հասկանում, կարծում են թե իրանցից հարցնում են թե ով ա լինելու նախագահ այլ ոչ թե ում ես ուզում նախագահի պաշտոնում տեսնել…

ելնելով վերը նշվածից ես կարծում եմ որ մեր թագավորության ամենահարմար թեկնածուն Վարզօրն ա… նրա պապը գոնե գյուղ-մուղ ա ունեցել ու կյանք էլ հպատակներ… դու՞ք ինչ եք ունեցել այ բալդրի-չբլախներ… ոչինչ… դե ուրեմն այսօրվանից…

1. Վարզօրը կթագադրվի որպես… Վարզօր Առաջին կամ Վարզօր Ամենակալ

2. իրան կդիմենք… Ձերդ Մեծություն… Թագավոր ապրած կենաս… Ձերդ Գրրազանցություն, Սրբազան Հայր… արքայաց արքա… ձերդ տիեզերականություն

----------

davidus (03.06.2011), Kuk (03.06.2011), Moonwalker (05.06.2011), Norton (03.06.2011), Sagittarius (05.06.2011), Varzor (06.06.2011), Հայկօ (05.06.2011), Տրիբուն (04.06.2011)

----------


## Kuk

Մեֆ միապետը թեկնածու չի լինում, մենք էլ իրան ընտրել կամ չընտրելու, որպես թեկնածու ճանաչելու իրավունք չունենք, պետքա ինքնակոչի նման գա, ասել է թե՝ ինչպես սամազվանեց  :LOL:  Մեր գործն էն ա` ընդունել իրան կամ չէ, ընդունելու դեպքում թողենք նստի գլխներիս, չընդունելու դեպքում ոտերը ջարդենք. օրինակ ես սիրում եմ սամազվանեցների ոտերը ջարդել, համ էլ Հայկօին խոսք էի տվել, որ ոտերը կջարդեմ  :LOL:

----------

Հայկօ (05.06.2011), Տրիբուն (05.06.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ժող ասում-ասում եք, բայց Վարզօրն արտահայտում ա Հայաստանի կոմպից չօգտվող հասարակության ու օգտվողների մինիմում 40% տեսակետը… թիվ ա է՞, թիվ… գիտեք քոչը ո՞նց ա դառել նախագահ… էսօր մեր շատ-ու-շատ պաշտոնյաներ հենց տենց էլ վերաբերվում են նախագահին և առանց թաքցնելու… ժողովրդի մեծ մասն էլ ընտրության իմաստը չի հասկանում, կարծում են թե իրանցից հարցնում են թե ով ա լինելու նախագահ այլ ոչ թե ում ես ուզում նախագահի պաշտոնում տեսնել…
> ելնելով վերը նշվածից ես կարծում եմ որ մեր թագավորության ամենահարմար թեկնածուն Վարզօրն ա… նրա պապը գոնե գյուղ-մուղ ա ունեցել ու կյանք էլ հպատակներ… դու՞ք ինչ եք ունեցել այ բալդրի-չբլախներ… ոչինչ… դե ուրեմն այսօրվանից…
> 1. Վարզօրը կթագադրվի որպես… Վարզօր Առաջին կամ Վարզօր Ամենակալ
> 2. իրան կդիմենք… Ձերդ Մեծություն… Թագավոր ապրած կենաս… Ձերդ Գրրազանցություն, Սրբազան Հայր… արքայաց արքա… ձերդ տիեզերականություն


 :Smile: 
Ասեմ ավելի, նույնիսկ սովետի ժամանակ, մարդկանց մեծ մասը երկրի ղեկավարներին "թագավոր" էին կոչում: հիմա էլ, շատ մարդիք, մանավանդ պապիկ-տատիկները երկրի նախագահին են "թագավոր" կոչում:
Կարծում եմ, դա անում են ելնելով ղեկավարի պահվածքից  :Smile: 
Հարգելիս, թույլ տուր ինքնաբացարկ հայտարարել և "արքայական թեկնածությանս" առաջարկդ մերժել  :Smile: 
Հարգելով "պապական" ավանդույթները` իրավունք չունեմ  :Smile: 

Հա, էդ " ...Ձերդ" ները թարգեք  :Smile:  Հայկական թագավորին միշտ ԴՈՒ-ով են դիմել  :Smile: 
Սրբազան հայրը արդեն ուրիշ օպերայիցա  :Smile: 
Դե արքայից արքան, դեռ շուտա, սկզբից պետքա հետ վերցնենք հարևան երկրից այդ տիտղոսը  :Smile: 
Ձերդ տիեզերականություն... էս հռոմի պապին էք ուզում բերեք հայաստան  :Smile: 
Հա, ի դեպ, Վատիկանը համարվում է միապետություն, սակայն այդ միապետը ԸՆՏՐՈՎԻ է  :Smile:

----------

aragats (06.06.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Մեֆ միապետը թեկնածու չի լինում, մենք էլ իրան ընտրել կամ չընտրելու, որպես թեկնածու ճանաչելու իրավունք չունենք, պետքա ինքնակոչի նման գա, ասել է թե՝ ինչպես սամազվանեց  Մեր գործն էն ա` ընդունել իրան կամ չէ, ընդունելու դեպքում թողենք նստի գլխներիս, չընդունելու դեպքում ոտերը ջարդենք. օրինակ ես սիրում եմ սամազվանեցների ոտերը ջարդել, համ էլ Հայկօին խոսք էի տվել, որ ոտերը կջարդեմ


Այ ստեղ համամիտ չեմ, միապետը կարող է նաև ընտրովի լինել: Այսինքն, եթե կա քո ասած 2 սամազվանեց կա, ապա վերջնական հաղթանակը նրանն է, ում կսատարի ժողովրդի ավելի մեծ հատվածը:
Չնայած ժողովուրդը կարող է և ոչ մեկին չընդունել` քո ասած ոտները ջարդել:
Սակայն, եթե ժողովուրդը գտնվի այնպիսի պառակտված և տարակարծության գերիշխող վիճակում, որ չկարողանա նույնիսկ միակարծիք ուժերը համախմբել, ապա կհայտնվի մեկը, որը մաս-մաս կարելի է ասել կնվաճի երկիրը: Եվ եթե այդ նվաճումն ուղեկցվի ճիշտ քաղաքականությամբ, ապա լավ էլ կթողեն որ "նստի գլխներին":
Կուկ ջան, մի բան էլ ասեմ, ուժեղին չեն *թողում*, ինքնա թողում կամ չի թողում  :Smile: 
Դե արի մի ասա, ամեն "նախկին" լակոտ-լուկուտ թողել ենք նստելա գլխներիս, հիմա էլ ջոկողություն ենք դնում ?

----------

aragats (06.06.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այ ստեղ համամիտ չեմ, միապետը կարող է նաև ընտրովի լինել: Այսինքն, եթե կա քո ասած 2 սամազվանեց կա, ապա վերջնական հաղթանակը նրանն է, ում կսատարի ժողովրդի ավելի մեծ հատվածը:


Վարզոր ջան, էս արդեն առաջընթաց ա: Ընտրովի միապետ: Հենա ընտրովի նախագահ ունենք, տարբերությունը ո՞րն ա:

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր ջան, էս արդեն առաջընթաց ա: Ընտրովի միապետ: Հենա ընտրովի նախագահ ունենք, տարբերությունը ո՞րն ա:


Նախ ասեմ, որ ներկայիս նախագահի "ընտրովի" լինելու մեջ շատերը քեզ հետ չեն համաձայնի, այդ թվում նաև ես  :Smile: 

Տարբերությունները շատ են.
1. Երկրի վրա էժան ա նստում` ընտրությունների քանակն ա պակասում (չկան կազմակերպչական և նախընտրական ծախսերը), պատգամավորներին աշխատավարձ չենք տալիս (այլևս չկան  :Smile:  )
2. Քաղաքական և տնտեսական որոշումների կայացման հարցում թագավորին իրոք կարող են օգնել ոչ թե բանից անտեղյակ երեսփոխանները և սեփական շահերը պաշտպանող բիզնեսմենները, այլ իսկական և փորձություն (կամ քննություն) անցած մասնագետները: Սա ինչպես կարագացնի գործընթացները, այնպես էլ կբարձրացնի որակական հատկանիշները:
3. Միապետին փոխելու համար ոչ մի քաղաքական ուժի ազդեցություն կամ կողմ լինել պետք չի` ժողովուրդը մեծամասնությամբ չի ուզենա` կփոխի: Նորմալ եմ համարում այն երևույթը, որ ապաշնորհ ղեկավարին, անկախ թե ինչպես է անվանվում (նախագահ, միապետ, վարչապետ և այլն), ժողովուրդը կարողանա "թախտից գցել":
4. Այս պարագայում ղեկավարը չի կարող հենվել հասարակության մի փոքր խավի և նրա ունեցած ռեսուրսների վրա:
5. Ղեկավարի մոտ չի լինի այն վախը, որ "ժամկետն ավարտվում է, քանի կարող եմ` օգտվեմ": Հստակ կգիտակցի, որ իր երկար մնալու և նույնիսկ ժառանգաբար իշխանությունը փոխանցելու ամբողջ հեռանկարը կախված է իր կատարած գործողությունների որակական չափանիշներից:

Իհարկէ այս ամենը լավ տարբերակն է, խոսում ենք լավի մասին  :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Վարզոր ջան, էս արդեն առաջընթաց ա: Ընտրովի միապետ: Հենա ընտրովի նախագահ ունենք, տարբերությունը ո՞րն ա:


«Թագավոր» սահմռկեցուցիչ ա հնչում՝ իսկական արիական, հարևանները վախից սաղ հողերը հետ կտան, կոռուպցիան էլ կփախնի Հայաստանից  :Scare:

----------


## Varzor

> «Թագավոր» սահմռկեցուցիչ ա հնչում՝ իսկական արիական, հարևանները վախից սաղ հողերը հետ կտան, կոռուպցիան էլ կփախնի Հայաստանից


Ի դեպ համարյա բոլոր սահմանադրական կամ պառլամենտական միապետություն հանդիսացող երկրներում միապետական ինստիտուտը պահպանվել է հենց լավ հնչելու, ավանդական լինելու և ավելի ներկայացուցչական լինելու պատճառով: Սակայն չենք մոռանում, որ այդպիսի երկրներում միապետները մեծ սեր ու հարգանք են վայելում ժողովրդի մոտ, իսկ դա արդեն նաև քաղաքական ուժ է:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ասեմ ավելի, նույնիսկ սովետի ժամանակ, մարդկանց մեծ մասը երկրի ղեկավարներին "թագավոր" էին կոչում: հիմա էլ, շատ մարդիք, մանավանդ պապիկ-տատիկները երկրի նախագահին են "թագավոր" կոչում:
> Կարծում եմ, դա անում են ելնելով ղեկավարի պահվածքից 
> Հարգելիս, թույլ տուր ինքնաբացարկ հայտարարել և "արքայական թեկնածությանս" առաջարկդ մերժել 
> Հարգելով "պապական" ավանդույթները` իրավունք չունեմ 
> 
> Հա, էդ " ...Ձերդ" ները թարգեք  Հայկական թագավորին միշտ ԴՈՒ-ով են դիմել 
> Սրբազան հայրը արդեն ուրիշ օպերայիցա 
> Դե արքայից արքան, դեռ շուտա, սկզբից պետքա հետ վերցնենք հարևան երկրից այդ տիտղոսը 
> Ձերդ տիեզերականություն... էս հռոմի պապին էք ուզում բերեք հայաստան 
> Հա, ի դեպ, Վատիկանը համարվում է միապետություն, սակայն այդ միապետը ԸՆՏՐՈՎԻ է


էլ համեստություն մի արա… թագավորը ժառանգական ա լինում… ու էսօր մենակ քեզ գիտենք որպես թագաժառանգ… ամենամոտը դու ես… մի ցրի…

----------

davidus (06.06.2011), Kuk (07.06.2011), Varzor (07.06.2011), Տրիբուն (07.06.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> էլ համեստություն մի արա… թագավորը ժառանգական ա լինում… ու էսօր մենակ քեզ գիտենք որպես թագաժառանգ… ամենամոտը դու ես… մի ցրի…


Չե եղբայր, համեստություն չեմ անում  :Smile:  հնարավորություններս ռեալ գնահատում եմ  :Smile: 
Համ էլ հիմա ժողովրդի ասած "թագավոր" ունեք, մնումա իր որդին կամ եղբորորդին կամ այլ բարեկամ "ժառանգի" գահը  :Smile: 
Չնայած եթե նայենք ետ ապա կտսենենք, որ ՀՀ նախագահները լավ էլ իրար ժառանգություններ են թողնում` Լևոն-Ռոբերտ-Սերժ:
Մենակ չասեք, թե Քոչարյանին իշխանությունը Տեր-Պետրոսյանից չփոխանցվեց կամ Քոչարյանը ոչինչ չարեց, որ Սարգսյանը դառնա նախագահ:
Հիմա, այս ժառանգական շղթայից ելնելով ասեմ, "պապիկը" եկել է "թոռնիկի" հետ պայքար-պայքար են խաղում, կամ մի գուցե չեն խաղում` իրոք պայքարում են:
Երկու կողմին էլ լսենք.
Ենթադրենք Սերժը մնաց նախագահ, ամեն ինչ "լավ եղավ", ինչպես գուշակում էին Լևոնը, Ռոբերտը իրենց ամանորյա ելույթներում  :Smile:  , ավարտվեց նաև Սերժի ժամկետը, ով է լինելու հաջորդը և ինչ սկզբունքների վրա է հենվելու?
Նույնը նաև Լևոնի պարագայում: Ով է շարունակելու քաղաքական կուրսը:
Այսինքն քաղաքական "ժառանգենրն" ովքեր են?
Սովորաբար, "ժողովրդավարական" երկրներում, այդ ժառանգն է լինում նախկին լիդերի "աջ թևը", եթե լիդերը հասել է հաջողության, կամ էլ նույն քաղաքական ճամբարից այն "անտիլիդերը", որը նախապես պատրաստվում է լիդերի ձախողման դեպքում:
Դե հիմա կասեք, ովքեր են մեր Սերժի և Լևոնի քաղաքական ժառանգները?

----------

aragats (07.06.2011)

----------


## aragats

Չնայած եթե նայենք ետ ապա կտսենենք, որ ՀՀ նախագահները լավ էլ իրար ժառանգություններ են թողնում` Լևոն-Ռոբերտ-Սերժ:
Մենակ չասեք, թե Քոչարյանին իշխանությունը Տեր-Պետրոսյանից չփոխանցվեց կամ Քոչարյանը ոչինչ չարեց, որ Սարգսյանը դառնա նախագահ:
Հիմա, այս ժառանգական շղթայից ելնելով ասեմ, "պապիկը" եկել է "թոռնիկի" հետ պայքար-պայքար են խաղում, կամ մի գուցե չեն խաղում` իրոք պայքարում են:


 Որ դրանք նույն« սանրի կտավներն » են,կասկած չկա: Մենակ Լեւոնին  «Դավալուցի Ռեմբոն» ասպարեզից «հեռացրեց», բարձրացնելով ղարաբաղյան կլաի կառկառուն ներկայացուցիչներին:

Շարունակությունն էլ բոլորս գիտենք:  «Օձը տքացնողին ա կծում»:

----------


## Varzor

> Որ դրանք նույն« սանրի կտավներն » են,կասկած չկա: Մենակ Լեւոնին  «Դավալուցի Ռեմբոն» ասպարեզից «հեռացրեց», բարձրացնելով ղարաբաղյան կլաի կառկառուն ներկայացուցիչներին: Շարունակությունն էլ բոլորս գիտենք:  «Օձը տքացնողին ա կծում»:


Որքան հասկացա "Ռեմբոն" Վազգեն Սարգսյանն է  :Smile: 
Ասեմ, որ համակարծիք չեմ` Վազգենը չի հեռացրել Լևոնին, քանի որ Լևոնը, նույն Վազգենի բառերով, Վազգենի համար անվիճելի հեղինակություն էր, ինչպես նաև "...միակ մարդն էր, որից քաշվում և վախենում էր ...", կարող ես կարդալ Վազգեն Սարգսյանի հուշերում: Չմոռանանք, որ Քոչարյանը վարչապետ էր, իսկ վարչապետին նախագահն է նշանակում:
Նույն ձևով, միչև վերջ էլ Վազգենը Վանոյին իր ընկերն էր համարում:
Լևոն տեր պետրոսյանը հեռացավ հզոր քաղաքատնտեսական ցնցումներից խուսափելու համար: Երևի չէր էլ հեռանա, Մոսկվայից հուշեցին, որ տենց ավելի լավ կլինի  :Smile:

----------


## Tig

*Մետրոն կրկնակի թանկացավ*
12:24 • 21.06.11

Հուլիս 1-ից մետրոպոլիտենի ուղեվարձը կդառնա 100 դրամ, ներկայիս 50 դրամի փոխարեն։ Այս մասին այսօր հայտարարեց Երևանի քաղաքապետ Կարեն Կարապետյանը։

Ըստ քաղաքապետի, քաղաքապետարանը մտադիր է նպաստել Երևանի մետրոպոլիտենի զարգացմանն ու պոտենցիալ առավելագույն օգտագործմանը։ Մասնավորապես, կկրճատվի այն միկրոավտոբուսների թիվը, որոնց երթուղին համընկնում է մետրոյի երթուղիներին։

Երևանի մետրոյից տարեկան օգտվում է 20 միլիոն մարդ, ինչը քաղաքի տրանսպորտային ցանցի ուղևորների 5–6%-ն է կազմում։

Կարեն Կարապետյանը նաև տեղեկացրեց, որ երթևեկությւոնը թեթևացնելու նպատակով քաղաքապետարանը մտադիր է միկրոավտոբուսները փոխարինել միջին և մեծ ավտոբուսներով։ Մասնավորապես, բանակցություններ են վարվում չինական ընկերության հետ, որը Երևան կառաքի մոտ 200 նոր ավտոբուս։ Դրանց մի մասը հարմարեցված կլինեն հաշմանդամներին։

Tert.am

----------

Varzor (21.06.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> *Մետրոն կրկնակի թանկացավ*
> 12:24 • 21.06.11
> 
> Հուլիս 1-ից մետրոպոլիտենի ուղեվարձը կդառնա 100 դրամ, ներկայիս 50 դրամի փոխարեն։ Այս մասին այսօր հայտարարեց Երևանի քաղաքապետ Կարեն Կարապետյանը։
> 
> Ըստ քաղաքապետի, քաղաքապետարանը մտադիր է նպաստել Երևանի մետրոպոլիտենի զարգացմանն ու պոտենցիալ առավելագույն օգտագործմանը։ Մասնավորապես, կկրճատվի այն միկրոավտոբուսների թիվը, որոնց երթուղին համընկնում է մետրոյի երթուղիներին։
> 
> Երևանի մետրոյից տարեկան օգտվում է 20 միլիոն մարդ, ինչը քաղաքի տրանսպորտային ցանցի ուղևորների 5–6%-ն է կազմում։
> 
> ...


Նորից փողակերության ալիք ա  :Smile: 
Սկզբից Ավտոբւսները վերացրեցին, որովհետև գազելներն ու ռաֆերը ավելի ստվերային էին ու շատ փող էին բերում, հիմա էլ չինական խլամ ավտոբւսներն են բերում` հենա մի պարտիա են "մորեխներից" բերեցին, ոնց որ հիվանդին դեղ հասցնողների համար լինen  :Smile: 
Մետրոպոլիտենի զարգացման համար, թող օգտագոծրեն կայարանների և դրանց հարող տարածքներից ստացվող այն եկամուտները, որոնք աֆերիստական խազերով գրպանվում են:
Քաղաքապետարանի պաշտոնակլան գներով 1քմ գովազդային պաստառ փակցնելու համար նախատեսված գները գիտեք? Իսկ իրական գները? Իսկ մետրոի կայարանների տարածքում փակցված պաստառների և ցուցանակների ընդհանուր մակերեսը?
Մոտավոր հաշվարկներով մետրոյի ամեն մի կայարան ամսական, միայն հենց վագոհային կայարանի և աստիճանահարթակի գովազդներով, կարող է առնվազն 1.5մլն եկամուտ բերել` առանց ծախսեր կատարելու  :Smile: 
ԷԼ չեմ ասում անցումները, որ մետրոի ձեռից առան ու տվեցին չգիտես ում  :Smile: 

Բայց վատա, որ մետրոն թանկանում ա, ես ամեն օր մետրոյով եմ գնում-գալիս` համ էժանա, համ արագ համ ավելի ապահով:

----------

Tig (22.06.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Այսպես մինչև ո՞ւր, պրն. քաղաքապետ*


*ՀՀ քաղաքացիների արձագանքը Կենտրոնի կրպակների ապամոնտաժմանը (տեսանյութ)*

Այսօր ՀՀ քաղաքացիներից փորձեցինք պարզել, թե արդյոք նրանք կո՞ղմ են կենտրոնի կրպակները ապամոնտաժելու մասին քաղաքապետի որոշմանը: 

ՀՀ քաղաքացիների արձագանքին առաջարկում ենք ծանոթանալ տեսանյութի միջոցով:

Առաջին լրատվական

----------

Վիշապ (10.08.2011)

----------


## Վիշապ

Եթե քաղաքացիները ավելի շատ ձգվում են դեպի սուպերմարկետներ, ապա կրպակների առևտուրը պակասում է և կրպակները ավելի քիչ են հարկեր մուծում և հաճախ ստիպված են բարձրացնելու գները և թաքցնելու վաճառքի ծավալները, որ կարողանան եկամուտ ստանալ։ Քաղաքապետարանն էլ արգելում է կրպակները, քանի որ կրպակներից առանձնապես «քյար» չի ստանում, և տուրիստների համար գրավչություն ավելացնելը ավելի առաջնահերթ է դառնում։ Հետևաբար կրպակատերերը ստիպված են ուրիշ գործերի մասին մտածելու։ Կապիտալիստական բարքեր, ռոմանտիզմ չկա...։ :Pardon:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (10.08.2011), Tig (10.08.2011), Varzor (10.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե քաղաքացիները ավելի շատ ձգվում են դեպի սուպերմարկետներ, ապա կրպակների առևտուրը պակասում է և կրպակները ավելի քիչ են հարկեր մուծում և հաճախ ստիպված են բարձրացնելու գները և թաքցնելու վաճառքի ծավալները, որ կարողանան եկամուտ ստանալ։ Քաղաքապետարանն էլ արգելում է կրպակները, քանի որ կրպակներից առանձնապես «քյար» չի ստանում, և տուրիստների համար գրավչություն ավելացնելը ավելի առաջնահերթ է դառնում։ Հետևաբար կրպակատերերը ստիպված են ուրիշ գործերի մասին մտածելու։ Կապիտալիստական բարքեր, ռոմանտիզմ չկա...։


Վիշապ ջան, մենակ էդ չի:
*Բացասական կողմերը:*
1. Սուպերմարկետները ունեն կոնկրետ տերեր, ընդ որում այդքան էլ լավ են մուծում հարկերը  :Wink:  Իսկ կրպակների կողմից մուծվող հարկերի տոկոսային մակարդակը ավելի բարձր է:
2. Կրպակները նույնպես նպաստում էին հասարակության մեջ գոնե միջին ֆինանսներ ունեցող մարդկանց շատացմանը:
3. Փակված կրպակի աշխատողը մնում է առանց աշխատանքի: Իսկ նոր շխատատեղեր չեն ավելանա:
4. Կրպակներով կատարվող ապրանքաշրջանառությունը, որը այնքան էլ փոքր չի, տեղափոխվում է սուպերմարկետներ` կոնկրետ մարդկանց գրպանը: Ուստի կրպակների (փոքր վաճառակետերի ու խանութների) փակումը նպաստում է առաջին և լայն սպառման ապրանքների շուկայի մոնոպոլացմանը:
5. Սուպերմարկետներում, որպես կանոն, որոշ ապրանքների գներն ավելի բարձր են, քան կրպակներում ու փոքր խանութներում:
6. Արագ առևտրի տեսանկյունից կրպակները շատ հարմար են քաղաքացիների, ինչպս նաև հենց նույն տուրիստների համար:
7. Կա վտանգ շուկայից որոշակի կատեգորիայի ապրանքների վերացման կամ թանկացման:
*Դրական կողմերը*
1. Լավացվում է քաղաքի տեսքը (մի փոքր վիճելի է, քանի որ կրպակները նույնպես քաղաքին յուրահատուկ կոլորիտ ու առանձնահատկություն են տալիս)
2. Բարձրացվում է ապրանքների պահպանման պայմանները:
3. Հնարավորութուն է ստեղծվում ավելի լավ վերահսկել վաճառվող ապրանքի որակը (մնում է օգտվեն այդ հնարավորությունից, ինչում` կասկածում եմ)
4. Հնարավորութուն է ստեղծվում ավելի լավ և ավելի հեշտ վերահսկել հարկային պարտավորությունների կատարումը (թոբա թե կանեն  :LOL: )
6. Բարձրացվում է սպասարկման մակարդակը
7. Հնարավորութուն է ստեղծվում իջեցնել վաճառվող ապրանքների գները` շրջանառության ավելացման տոկոսի չափով: Սա դժվար տեղի ունենա` մոնոպոլիան բա ինչ անեն?  :LOL: 
8. Ավելի հեշտ է լինում կատարել սպառողական շուկայի, ապրանքաշրջանառության վիճակագրություն, ստրատեգիական պլանավորում (առաջին անհրաժեշտության ապրանքների տեսանկյունից)
9. Ավելի հետ է լինում կառավարել գների սղաճը ու սպեկուլյատիվ թանկացումները (բայց դե օլիգարխների առևտրային հիմնական օգուտը հենց սրանից է գալիս  :Wink:  )
10. Կրպակներից "կլպվող" անօրինական եկամուտներից զրկվում է տարբեր ոլորտների ծառայողների մի ստվար զանգված (հակահրդեհային, սանէպիդ, ոստիկանություն, քաղաքապետարան, հարկային և այլն): 

Մնում է իրականության մեջ օբյեկտիվ գնահատական տալ` հաշվի առնելով այն փաստը, որ դրական կողմերը հիմնականում ապագայականա ու ոչ իրատեսական են:
Ի դեպ, չեմ հասկանում, քաղաքը պետք է գեղեցիկ լինի մայն կենտրոնում?  :Wink:

----------

Tig (10.08.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Կրպակների ապամոնտաժումը շարունակվում է՝ բախումներով վիդեո*
13:15 . 10/08

Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանն այսօր վերսկսել է կրպակների ապամոնտաժումը Փափազյան-Կոմիտաս խաչմերուկում, ինչի դեմ բողոքի ակցիա են կազմակերպել գործազուրկ դարձած կրպակատերերը:
Ապամոտաժման աշխատանքներն իրականացնելու համար տարածք են եկել նաեւ կարմիրբերետավորները։ Բնակիչներից ոմանք ընդհարվել են ոստիկանների հետ։ Բողոքի գործողությունները շարունակվում են։
Հիշեցնենք, որ քաղաքապետի՝ հունվարի 6-ից ուժի մեջ մտած որոշման համաձայն, դադարեցվում է բացօթյա առեւտուրը՝ ողջ քաղաքում։
"Մեր հացից մեզ զրկում են, կրպակները քանդում են` անօրեն ձեւով: Մենք հրաման չունենք։ Նրանք ասել են գույքագրում արեք, սրանք ապամոնտաժում են անում",- ասաց կրպակատերերից Լիդա Խաչատրյանը։   

Երկիր Մեդիա

----------

Varzor (10.08.2011)

----------


## Վիշապ

Արի մենակ մի կետի մասին գրեմ։



> *Բացասական կողմերը:*...
> 3. Փակված կրպակի աշխատողը մնում է առանց աշխատանքի: Իսկ նոր շխատատեղեր չեն ավելանա:
> ...


Ուրեմն էդ «աշխատատեղը» ոչ օդից է ստեղծվել, ոչ էլ պետությունն է ստեղծել ու վարձել կրպակատիրոջը, այլ կրպակատերն ինքն է ստեղծել։ Բոլորս էլ գիտենք ոնց է ստեղծել՝ վերցրել է տարածքը, քարերը դրել ու լարն էլ քաշել է, հետո գնացել է թաղապետարան, փողով–ծանոթով վարձակալել կամ իրենով է արել տարածքը ու գործ է ստեղծել։ Հիմա այդ նույն «ճարպիկ» մարդը թող մի ուրիշ բան մոգոնի։ Իսկ «ընտանիք պահելու համար» ժամանակին փողոցներում ղումար էին խաղացնում, նույն սկզբունքով փողոցային ղումարը արգելեցին, ու էդ խաղացնողները մնացին անգործ։ Աշխատատեղի իմաստը հո մենակ մի գրպանից մյուս գրպան փողի տեղափոխությունը չի, պիտի մի ինչ–որ արժեք էլ ստեղծվի էս քամբախում։ Քաղաքից դուրս ես գալիս, անապատացված ու խոպան հողեր են, իսկ մեր սիրելի կրպակատերերը պարսկական խնձոր են ծախում խայտառակ գներով, ինչ–որ մեկը խնձոր ստանալու մասին մտածում է՞։ Թե՞ էժան առնել–թանկ ծախելուց լավ գործ չկա։

----------

Artgeo (17.08.2011), ed2010 (10.08.2011), Varzor (10.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանն այսօր վերսկսել է կրպակների ապամոնտաժումը Փափազյան-Կոմիտաս խաչմերուկում, ինչի դեմ բողոքի ակցիա են կազմակերպել գործազուրկ դարձած կրպակատերերը:
> Ապամոտաժման աշխատանքներն իրականացնելու համար տարածք են եկել նաեւ կարմիրբերետավորները։ Բնակիչներից ոմանք ընդհարվել են ոստիկանների հետ։ Բողոքի գործողությունները շարունակվում են։
> Հիշեցնենք, որ քաղաքապետի՝ հունվարի 6-ից ուժի մեջ մտած որոշման համաձայն, դադարեցվում է բացօթյա առեւտուրը՝ ողջ քաղաքում։
> "Մեր հացից մեզ զրկում են, կրպակները քանդում են` անօրեն ձեւով: Մենք հրաման չունենք։ Նրանք ասել են գույքագրում արեք, սրանք ապամոնտաժում են անում",- ասաց կրպակատերերից Լիդա Խաչատրյանը։


ՄԻ բան չեմ հասկանում: Երևան քաղաքամ բավականին շատ են նաև օրինական կերպով կառուցված կրպակները, որոնց համար թույլատվություն են տվել ոչ միայն համայնքային այլև քաղաքային իշխանությունները:
Հիմա մի հարց. իսկ այդ գումարները, որ ծախսվել են կրպակների կառուցման համար, ով է վերադարձնելու? Էդ նույնն է, որ մարդուն հող տն կառուցապատման իրավունքով, հետո գան քանդեն տունը` առանց փոխհատուցելու:
Եթե թուլատվությունը տրվել է, ապա "հետ վերցնելուց" պետք է նաև փոխհատուցում տրվի: Ի դեպ պարտավոր էին նախապես զգուշացնել կրպակատերերին, որպեսզի նրանք ոչ միայն կարողնային ինչ-որ կերպ իրացնել իրենց մոտ առկա ապրանքնրը, այլև հասցնեին կատարել մատակարարների ու պետության հանդեպ ունեցած պարտավորությունները: 
Ասենք մարդը իր կրպակում մեկ-երկու միլիոն դրամի ապրանք ուներ, որի համար նախապես վճարել էր, կամ էլ նիսյա էր վերցրել: Ու հիմա որտեղ ու ոնց վաճառի այդ ապրանքը, որպեսզի իր պարտքերը փակի, էլ չեմ ասում որ պարտատերերը կարող է և չսպասեն ընդհանրապես ու մարդը կորցնի ոչ միայն կրպակը ու ներդրված միջոցնրը, այլև անձնական օգտագործման որոշ գույք (ոսկեղեն, մեքենա, բնակարան, հող և այլն):
Բացի այդ հացից զրկվում են նաև Հայաստանում մեծ քանակությու նկազմող առաքիչներ-վարորդները, որոնք իրենց հացը վաստակում էին հենց այդ մանր-մունր վաճառակետերին փոքրաքանակ ապրանք մատակարարելով:

Ես իշխանությունները լրիվ են խփնվել` ունքը դզելու տեղը աչքն են հանում: Փոխանակ սկզբից աշխատատեղ ստեղծեն, հետո եղածը կրճատեն,  գլխանց կրճատում են, կստեղծեն, թե չէ` Աստված գիտի:

----------

Tig (10.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Արի մենակ մի կետի մասին գրեմ։
> Ուրեմն էդ «աշխատատեղը» ոչ օդից է ստեղծվել, ոչ էլ պետությունն է ստեղծել ու վարձել կրպակատիրոջը, այլ կրպակատերն ինքն է ստեղծել։ Բոլորս էլ գիտենք ոնց է ստեղծել՝ վերցրել է տարածքը, քարերը դրել ու լարն էլ քաշել է, հետո գնացել է թաղապետարան, փողով–ծանոթով վարձակալել կամ իրենով է արել տարածքը ու գործ է ստեղծել։ Հիմա այդ նույն «ճարպիկ» մարդը թող մի ուրիշ բան մոգոնի։ Իսկ «ընտանիք պահելու համար» ժամանակին փողոցներում ղումար էին խաղացնում, նույն սկզբունքով փողոցային ղումարը արգելեցին, ու էդ խաղացնողները մնացին անգործ։ Աշխատատեղի իմաստը հո մենակ մի գրպանից մյուս գրպան փողի տեղափոխությունը չի, պիտի մի ինչ–որ արժեք էլ ստեղծվի էս քամբախում։ Քաղաքից դուրս ես գալիս, անապատացված ու խոպան հողեր են, իսկ մեր սիրելի կրպակատերերը պարսկական խնձոր են ծախում խայտառակ գներով, ինչ–որ մեկը խնձոր ստանալու մասին մտածում է՞։ Թե՞ էժան առնել–թանկ ծախելուց լավ գործ չկա։


Վիշապ ջան, ընդհանուր առմամբ քեզ հետ համամիտ եմ, բայց ես հստակ գրել էի "փակված կրպակի աշխատողը", որը օրավարձով աշխատող է  :Wink: 
Ոչ բոլոր կրպակներն են ճարպկության ու փողի հաշվին ծնվել: Կան կրպակներ, որոնք դեռ սովետական տարիներից էին գործում:
Համ էլ տեղին չի համեմատել փողոցային մոլախաղերը առևտրի հետ, քանի որ միշտ էլ հասարակական վայրերում (սովետւ ժամանակ` ընդհանրապես ու ամենուր) արգելված է եղել մոլախաղը: Ու փողոցներից հանեցին օրենքով արգելված երևույթը ինչը տրամաբանական էր ու պարտադիր` օրենքի տեսանկյունից: Իսկ ՀՀ-ում օրենք չկա, որ չի կարելի առևտուր անել ու կրպակ ունենալ:
Բացի այդ ասեմ, որ կան կրպակներ, որոնց վաճառած ապրանքը սուպերմարկետները չեն վաճառում: Ու առևտրականները ստիպված են լինելու Սիթիների վերևի հարկերում տաղավարներ վարձեն` իրենց գործը շարունակելու համար  :Wink: 
Լիովին համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ, որ ամենալավ աշխատատեղը ազգի և պետության համար այն է, որը ստեղծում է նյութական և ոչ նյութական արժեքներ, թեկուզ խնձոր  :Wink: 
Խնձոր ստանալու մասին պետք է մտածեն հենց այդ հողի տերերը, իսկ ովքեր են դրանք? Ի դեպ, եթե ձեռնտու չէ տեղական արտադրության խնձորի վաճառքը, ապա տեղական խնձորարտադրությունը պահել-չպահելու խնդիր էլ է առաջանում:

----------


## ed2010

> Քաղաքից դուրս ես գալիս, անապատացված ու խոպան հողեր են, իսկ մեր սիրելի կրպակատերերը պարսկական խնձոր են ծախում խայտառակ գներով, ինչ–որ մեկը խնձոր ստանալու մասին մտածում է՞։ Թե՞ էժան առնել–թանկ ծախելուց լավ գործ չկա։


Շատ լավ էր ասված, ոչ ոք չի մտածում ինչ-որ բան ստեղծելու, աճեցնելու, արտադրելու մասին: Մենակ ինչ-որ տեղից էժան բան գտնեն, բերեն թանկ ծախեն: Էտ "ինչ-որ" տեղն էլ բնականաբար հիմնականում Հայաստանը չի...

----------


## Chuk

> Բոլորս էլ գիտենք ոնց է ստեղծել՝ վերցրել է տարածքը, քարերը դրել ու լարն էլ քաշել է, հետո գնացել է թաղապետարան, փողով–ծանոթով վարձակալել կամ իրենով է արել տարածքը ու գործ է ստեղծել։


Չէ: Դու սխալ գիտես: Տենց չի: Ավելի հաճախ ստանում են իրավունքը, նոր գնում քարեր են դնում ու լար են քաշում:
Իրավունք ասելով էլ նկատի չունեմ, որ օրինական ա: Նկատի ունեմ, որ «ինչ-որ մեկը» թույլատրել ա: Ու էդ «ինչ-որ մեկի» թույլատրածի մասին էլ բոլորը գիտեն: Ու եթե տենց մոդել ա ձևավորված, նախ պետք ա մոդելը քանդել, ոչ թե էս քաղաքացիներին: Որտև ստեղ էդ քաղաքացիների մեղքի բաժինն ամենաքիչն  ա: Իրանք ստեղ բոլոր առումներով տուժածներն են:

----------

Mephistopheles (10.08.2011), Tig (10.08.2011), Varzor (10.08.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Շատ լավ էր ասված, ոչ ոք չի մտածում ինչ-որ բան ստեղծելու, աճեցնելու, արտադրելու մասին: Մենակ ինչ-որ տեղից էժան բան գտնեն, բերեն թանկ ծախեն: Էտ "ինչ-որ" տեղն էլ բնականաբար հիմնականում Հայաստանը չի...


Ո՞վ ա ասում, որ չեն մտածում: Շատերն են մտածում: Ուղղակի պետությունումդ էդ չի խրախուսվում, որ գնում ես տենց գործ ես անում, հաճախ քաշվում ես: 
Քաղաքացու վրա մեղքը մի գցեք: Պետական ապարատի քաղաքականությանը նայեք:

----------

Elmo (10.08.2011), Mephistopheles (10.08.2011), Varzor (10.08.2011)

----------


## ed2010

> Ո՞վ ա ասում, որ չեն մտածում: Շատերն են մտածում: Ուղղակի պետությունումդ էդ չի խրախուսվում, որ գնում ես տենց գործ ես անում, հաճախ քաշվում ես: 
> Քաղաքացու վրա մեղքը մի գցեք: Պետական ապարատի քաղաքականությանը նայեք:


Ասածս ընդհանրապես մեղքը չի տեղափոխում պետությունից քաղաքացու վրա, իհարկե պետական ապարատը չի խրախուսում ոչ մի ձևով արտադրությունը, բայց ոչ մի բան էլ չի խրախուսում, նաև առևտուրը: 
Ուղղակի առևտուր անելը հեշտ է, շատ ջանք ու գիտելիքներ չի պահանջում: Մենք էլ իհարկե չենք սիրում գործներս բարդացնել, առևտուրը հեշտա, էսօր առար, վաղը ծախեցիր, փողը դրեցիր գրպանդ... 
...ու դա չի վերաբերում միայն հասարակ ժողովրդին, օլիգարխների հիմնական բիզնեսններն, ինչպես բոլորս գիտենք, էլի առևտուրն է, ոչ արտադրությունը: Հեշտ, արագ վաստակվող փողեր, առանց առանձնապես շատ գլխացավանքի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ասածս ընդհանրապես մեղքը չի տեղափոխում պետությունից քաղաքացու վրա, իհարկե պետական ապարատը չի խրախուսում ոչ մի ձևով արտադրությունը, բայց ոչ մի բան էլ չի խրախուսում, նաև առևտուրը: 
> Ուղղակի առևտուր անելը հեշտ է, շատ ջանք ու գիտելիքներ չի պահանջում: Մենք էլ իհարկե չենք սիրում գործներս բարդացնել, առևտուրը հեշտա, էսօր առար, վաղը ծախեցիր, փողը դրեցիր գրպանդ... 
> ...ու դա չի վերաբերում միայն հասարակ ժողովրդին, օլիգարխների հիմնական բիզնեսններն, ինչպես բոլորս գիտենք, էլի առևտուրն է, ոչ արտադրությունը: Հեշտ, արագ վաստակվող փողեր, առանց առանձնապես շատ գլխացավանքի:


Էս նույն կրպակատերերի «հեշտ ու արագ վաստակվող փողերը» ընդամենը օրվա ապրուստի, ծերը-ծերին հասցնելու փող ա: Ու հեչ էլ հեշտ աշխատանք չի: Էդ մարդկանց համար ապրուստի ՄԻԱԿ միջոց ա, էն ա, ինչին կարողացել են հասնել: Հեշտ եք «արտադրության» ու «հողեր մշակելու» ուղարկեմ: Չորս կողմներս նայենք, լրիվ ուրիշ իրականությունում ենք ապրում: Ապրում ենք մի իրականությունում, որտեղ աչքներիս առաջ մարդկանց զրկում են ապրուստի հնարավորությունից:

Որ էդ կրպակները ցանկալի երևույթ չեն, բոլորս գիտենք: Նույն էդ կրպակավաճառներն էլ կնախընտրեին ավելի հանգիստ աշխատանք ունենալ, առևտրով զբաղվելու դեպքում՝ խանութ ունենային, որևէ շենքում: Քաղաքացիների համար էլ ավելի ցանկալի կլիներ խանութներից, ոչ թե կրպակներից առևտուր անելը: Բայց մեկը իմ առևտրի զգալի մասը հենց էսօր քանդվող կրպակներից եմ արել՝ հազար ու մի պատճառով:

Հեշտ ա դատողություններ անելը, որ գյուղական կյանք հիմա չկա, պետք ա արտադրությամբ զբաղվել... շատ հեշտ ա:

----------

Malxas (11.08.2011), Mephistopheles (10.08.2011), Tig (10.08.2011), Varzor (10.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ուղղակի առևտուր անելը հեշտ է, *շատ ջանք ու գիտելիքներ չի պահանջ*ում: Մենք էլ իհարկե չենք սիրում գործներս բարդացնել, *առևտուրը հեշտա*, էսօր առար, վաղը ծախեցիր, փողը դրեցիր գրպանդ...


Այ տեսնում ես, եթե դու նույն բանը ասես նորմալ առևտրային շուկա ունեցող երկրում, որտեղ կա նորմալ մրցակցություն, մրցակցության կանոնները պահպանող իշխանություն, ապա մարդիք կզարմանան "ինչպես թե հեշտ է ու գիտելիք չի պահանջում?": Փաստորեն լրիվ անտեղի աշխատավարձ են ստանում շուկայագետներն ու տնտեսագետները: Ինչ կա որ "հոպ-հոպ" ու դառար միլիոնատեր օլիգարխ, մի քանի դասարանի կրթությունն էլ լիովին բավարարեց  :Wink: 
Իսկ դու փորձել ես առավորտայն ժամը 9-ից 12 ժամ կրպակում կանգնած առևտուր անել?

----------


## Varzor

> Չէ: Դու սխալ գիտես: Տենց չի: Ավելի հաճախ ստանում են իրավունքը, նոր գնում քարեր են դնում ու լար են քաշում:
> Իրավունք ասելով էլ նկատի չունեմ, որ օրինական ա: Նկատի ունեմ, որ «ինչ-որ մեկը» թույլատրել ա: Ու էդ «ինչ-որ մեկի» թույլատրածի մասին էլ բոլորը գիտեն: Ու եթե տենց մոդել ա ձևավորված, նախ պետք ա մոդելը քանդել, ոչ թե էս քաղաքացիներին: Որտև ստեղ էդ քաղաքացիների մեղքի բաժինն ամենաքիչն  ա: Իրանք ստեղ բոլոր առումներով տուժածներն են:


Չուկ ջան, լիովին համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ: Նախ պետք է օրնազանցներինպատժել, հետո նոր անցնել օրինազանցության հետևանքների վերացմանը: Ամելի արդյունավետ` միաժամանակ է կարելի անել, որովհետև պատժելը ոչ պակաս կարևոր է հետևնքների վերացումից և հակառակը:
Հիմա ինչ, փաստորեն այս քայլով միանգամից նաև մաքրում են դեպի թույլատվություններիմ համար շորթված գումարները տանող ճանապարհները` չկա կրպակ, չկա և անօրինական թույլատվությունն ու դեպի այդ թույլատվությունը տանող թելը  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ: Դու սխալ գիտես: Տենց չի: Ավելի հաճախ ստանում են իրավունքը, նոր գնում քարեր են դնում ու լար են քաշում:
> Իրավունք ասելով էլ նկատի չունեմ, որ օրինական ա: Նկատի ունեմ, որ «ինչ-որ մեկը» թույլատրել ա: Ու էդ «ինչ-որ մեկի» թույլատրածի մասին էլ բոլորը գիտեն: Ու եթե տենց մոդել ա ձևավորված, նախ պետք ա մոդելը քանդել, ոչ թե էս քաղաքացիներին: Որտև ստեղ էդ քաղաքացիների մեղքի բաժինն ամենաքիչն  ա: Իրանք ստեղ բոլոր առումներով տուժածներն են:


Իսկ մոդելի քանդելը ո՞նց պիտի լիներ։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էս նույն կրպակատերերի «հեշտ ու արագ վաստակվող փողերը» ընդամենը օրվա ապրուստի, ծերը-ծերին հասցնելու փող ա: Ու հեչ էլ հեշտ աշխատանք չի: Էդ մարդկանց համար ապրուստի ՄԻԱԿ միջոց ա, էն ա, ինչին կարողացել են հասնել: Հեշտ եք «արտադրության» ու «հողեր մշակելու» ուղարկեմ: Չորս կողմներս նայենք, լրիվ ուրիշ իրականությունում ենք ապրում: Ապրում ենք մի իրականությունում, որտեղ աչքներիս առաջ մարդկանց զրկում են ապրուստի հնարավորությունից:


 Ստեղ «*ՄԻԱԿ*» բառը շատ կախարդական բառ է։ Փաստորեն եթե հավատանք այդ բառին, ապա մեկ ամսից կունենանք սովամահ եղած կրպակատերեր։ 




> Որ էդ կրպակները ցանկալի երևույթ չեն, բոլորս գիտենք: Նույն էդ կրպակավաճառներն էլ կնախընտրեին ավելի հանգիստ աշխատանք ունենալ, առևտրով զբաղվելու դեպքում՝ խանութ ունենային, որևէ շենքում: Քաղաքացիների համար էլ ավելի ցանկալի կլիներ խանութներից, ոչ թե կրպակներից առևտուր անելը: Բայց մեկը իմ առևտրի զգալի մասը հենց էսօր քանդվող կրպակներից եմ արել՝ հազար ու մի պատճառով:


Հիմա քեզ համար կրպակները ցանկալի ե՞ն, թե՞ ցանկալի չեն։ Մենք բոլորս էլ կնախընտրեինք հարամավետ պայմաններ երկնքից իջնեին, մենք էլ մտածելու բան չունենայինք։ Բայց դե ինչպես դու ես ասում, մենք լրիվ ուրիշ իրականությունում ենք ապրում, որտեղ ստիպված ենք մտածել։ Կողոպուտն էլ է տարբերակ, հող մշակելն էլ, ոչ մեկն էլ հեշտ չի։




> Հեշտ ա դատողություններ անելը, որ գյուղական կյանք հիմա չկա, պետք ա արտադրությամբ զբաղվել... շատ հեշտ ա:


Ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում, քանի որ դատողություններ անելը հեշտ է, իսկ իրագործելը դժվար, ապա պետք է հրաժարվե՞լ դատողություններ անելուց, թե՞ պետք է դատողություններ անել միայն հեշտ ճանապարհներ ընտրելու համար։

----------


## Tig

*Կրպակները ապամոնտաժվեցին*

----------


## Tig

Ի՞նչ տարբերություն առաջնային փոխոցա, թե վերջնային... Սկի իրանք՝ կրպակատերերը, չեն կարողանում միահամուռ լինեն... ինչի՞ մասինա խոսքը: Իրանք իրանց մեջ խտրականություն են դնում... էլ ինչ են ուզում...

----------

Chuk (10.08.2011), Mephistopheles (10.08.2011), Varzor (11.08.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ մոդելի քանդելը ո՞նց պիտի լիներ։


Երբեմն դժվար ա նստել ու լուրջ պատասխանել հարցերին, որոնք, թվում է, թե պարզապես չպետք է տրվեին: Բայց ոչինչ:

1. Պետք է ԲԱՑԱՌՎԵՐ հետայսու որևիցե անօրինական կրպակի կառուցումը, 
2. Պետք է պատժվեին նախկինում անօրինական կրպակների բացմանը նպաստած բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաները. քանի-որ երևույթը համատարած բնույթ է կրում, անհրաժեշտ չէր լինի անդրադառնալ անօրինականության ձևավորման ցածր օղակներին, այլ պատժել դրանք «հովանավորողներին», «վերևից դաբռո տվողներին»
3. Նախկինում բացված անօրինական կրպակները
ա. կամ բերել օրինական դաշտ, կազմակերպել դրանց քաղաքաշինական նորմերին համապատասխանեցումը,
բ. կամ էլ նորից քանդել, բայց ոչ թե անմիջապես, այլ էտապ առ էտապ, երկար ժամանակահատվածում (ընդհուպ մինչև 5 տարի), աստիճանաբար ստեղծելով այդ կրպակատերերի համար այլ աշխատանքի պայմաններ, հնարավորություն: Ու միայն համապատասխան պայմանները ստեղծելուց ու տրամադրելուց հետո զբաղվել քանդելով:

Կրկնում եմ. այս բոլոր ապօրինի, ինչպես նաև քաղաքաշինական նորմերին չհամապատասխանող կառույցները՝ կրպակները, կառուցվել են պատկան մարմինների գիտությամբ ու թողությամբ, այլ կերպ ասած պատկան կառույցների մեղավորությամբ, ու պարզապես անթույլատրելի է դրանց վերացումը՝ կրպակատերերի՝ հասարակ քաղաքցիների  կրած վնասների գնով: Պետության բարձրագույն արժեքը մարդն է, քաղաքացին է: Պետությունը պետք է ծառայի մարդուն, քաղաքացուն:

----------

dvgray (10.08.2011), Tig (11.08.2011), Varzor (11.08.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Ստեղ «*ՄԻԱԿ*» բառը շատ կախարդական բառ է։ Փաստորեն եթե հավատանք այդ բառին, ապա մեկ ամսից կունենանք սովամահ եղած կրպակատերեր։


Ավելի հավանական է, որ 
ա. կունենանք ճարահատյալ տունը վաճառած ու վարձով ապրող քաղաքացիներ,
բ. երկիրը լքող քաղաքացիներ,
գ. գոտու անցքերը ավելացնող, կիսասոված ապրող քաղաքացիներ,
դ. հանցագործության ճանապարհը բռնած քաղաքացիներ,
ե. այլ դեպքեր:

Անշուշտ սա բոլոր կրպակատերերին չի վերաբերվում, բայց այսուհանդերձ, կարծում եմ, որ մի մեծ քանակի:





> Հիմա քեզ համար կրպակները ցանկալի ե՞ն, թե՞ ցանկալի չեն։ Մենք բոլորս էլ կնախընտրեինք հարամավետ պայմաններ երկնքից իջնեին, մենք էլ մտածելու բան չունենայինք։ Բայց դե ինչպես դու ես ասում, մենք լրիվ ուրիշ իրականությունում ենք ապրում, որտեղ ստիպված ենք մտածել։ Կողոպուտն էլ է տարբերակ, հող մշակելն էլ, ոչ մեկն էլ հեշտ չի։


Անշուշտ իմ համար ցանկալի է, որ ապրենք իմ երազած երկրում, որտեղ չեն լինի կրպակներ: Բայց դրան դեռ պետք է հասնել:

Այսօրվա վիճակով ես նախընտրում եմ այդ կրպակները, տարատեսակ օլիգարխների քաղաքը վարի տվող սուպերմարկետների փոխարեն: Քաղաքը վարի է տրվում երկու տարբերակով.
ա. այդ սուպերմարկետների պատճառով, դրանց դաշտի չկանոնակարգվածության պատճառով այսօր ավելանում են նորմալ եկամուտ չստացող ընտանիքները, ում սովորական խանութներն ու կրպակները չեն կարող հավուր պատշաճի մրցակցել հարկային դաշտից հիմնականում դուրս գտնվող, մենաշնորհային ներկրող հովանավորչություն ունեցող սուպերմարկետների հետ,
բ. Եթե խոսում են, որ իբր այս կրպակներն են քաղաքաշինական նորմեր խախտում, ապա հիշեցնեմ պարոն քաղաքապետին, որ մեր սուպերմարկետների մեծ մասը նպաստում են երթևեկության աննորմալությանը՝ իրենց չափերին համապատասխան կանգառներ չունենալու պարզագույն պատճառով: Սրա վառ օրինակ է մետրո Բարեկամության շրջակայքը:


Ինչ վերաբերվում է կողոպուտի օրինակդ այստեղ խցկելուն, ապա կարծում եմ, որ պարզապես անթույլատրելի է, ցածր է, ասելիքի բացակայությունից է, կրպակների գոյությունը համեմատել կողոպուտի հետ, երբ, նորից հիշեցնեմ, այդ նույն կրպակները բացվել են այն նույն պատկան մարմինների գիտությամբ, ում միջոցով հիմա քանդվում են: Ավելին, այն մարդիկ, ովքեր այդ գործարքներից շահույթ են ունեցել, հիմա, հավանաբար, քանդողի դերում են հանդես գալիս:




> Ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում, քանի որ դատողություններ անելը հեշտ է, իսկ իրագործելը դժվար, ապա պետք է հրաժարվե՞լ դատողություններ անելուց, թե՞ պետք է դատողություններ անել միայն հեշտ ճանապարհներ ընտրելու համար։


Շնորհակալություն «հեշտ ճանապարհ» տերմինն ընտրելու համար. այժմ քաղաքապետարանի կողմից կազմակերպված՝ կրպակների քանդումը խնդրի լուծման հենց հեշտ ճանապարհն է: Ընդամենը ոստիկանական բռի ուժի օգնությամբ քաղաքացիների դեմ կազմակերպված պարզ ռեկետ: Այ եթե չընտրեին հեշտ ճանապարհը, կանցնեին դժվար ճանապարհով, բայց որից դժգոհ չէին լինի քաղաքացիների, չէին բռնանա քաղաքացու՝ արժանապատիվ ապրելու իրավունքի վրա:

Եվ իհարկե թույլատրելի է դատողություններ անելը՝ ցանկացած տիպի: Լավ կլիներ, որ այդ դատողությունները լինեին օբյեկտիվ և հնարավորինս քաղաքացու օգտին: Ցավոք բոլորը չէ, որ այդպես են դատում, ինչն, անշուշտ, իրենց իրավունքն է և նրանք հանգիստ կարող են չհրաժարվել դրանից:

----------

Varzor (11.08.2011)

----------


## ed2010

> Այ տեսնում ես, եթե դու նույն բանը ասես նորմալ առևտրային շուկա ունեցող երկրում, որտեղ կա նորմալ մրցակցություն, մրցակցության կանոնները պահպանող իշխանություն, ապա մարդիք կզարմանան "ինչպես թե հեշտ է ու գիտելիք չի պահանջում?": Փաստորեն լրիվ անտեղի աշխատավարձ են ստանում շուկայագետներն ու տնտեսագետները: Ինչ կա որ "հոպ-հոպ" ու դառար միլիոնատեր օլիգարխ, մի քանի դասարանի կրթությունն էլ լիովին բավարարեց 
> Իսկ դու փորձել ես առավորտայն ժամը 9-ից 12 ժամ կրպակում կանգնած առևտուր անել?


Ընդհանրապես փող աշխատելը հեշտ չի, հեշտ կարող է լինել միայն համեմատության մեջ: Ավելի հեշտ է առնել-ծախել, քան արտադրել, ստեղծել, մշակել: Վերջինների համար պետք է շատ մտածել, ծանրութեթև անել, պատրաստ լինել որ եկամուտը կլինի ոչ հենց այսօր, այլ որոշ ժամանակ հետո: Դա դժվար է բնականաբար, իսկ այսօր առնել վաղը ծախելը համեմատաբար հեշտ: Եվ մեզանից շատերն էլ ընտրում են այդ ուղին: Բնական է, որ շատերը ուրիշ բան չեն էլ կարող մտածել անել, բան չունեմ ասելու: Բայց իհարկե ոչ բոլորը: Նույնիսկ այն մարդիկ, որ կարող են, ի վիճակի են ներդրում անելու, որևէ բան ստեղծելու` վաղը եկամուտ ստանալու համար, չեն անում, մտածում են միայն այս օրվա մասին: Դա ցավոք կա մեր մեջ, հեռուն չնայելու հատկությունը:

Թեմայից շատ շեղվեցինք, ինչ վերաբերում է կրպակները քանդելուն, սկզբունքորեն իհարկե ճիշտ քայլ է, բայց ճիշտ չէ կատարման եղանակը: Դրա համար պետք էր սահմանել ժամկետ, հստակ տեղեկացնել հանրությանը, տալ հնարավորություն, որպեսզի մարդիկ այդ ժամանակի ընթացքում կարողանան ապրուստի այլ միջոց գտնել:
Բայց եկեք ընդունենք, որ նույնիսկ այդ դեպքում, այդ մարդկանց մի մասը ոչ մի քայլ չէր ձեռնարկի, կամ ամեն ինչ կթողներ վերջին օրվան, հետո էլ կռիվ կաներ թե ինչու եք կրպակս քանդում:

Ինչ վերաբերում է առավոտյան ժամը 9-ից 12 ժամ առևտուր անելուն, Varzor ջան, ասեմ որ փորձել եմ, ես լավ գիտեմ դա ինչ է:

----------

Varzor (11.08.2011)

----------


## ed2010

> բ. կամ էլ նորից քանդել, բայց ոչ թե անմիջապես, այլ էտապ առ էտապ, երկար ժամանակահատվածում (ընդհուպ մինչև 5 տարի), աստիճանաբար ստեղծելով այդ կրպակատերերի համար այլ աշխատանքի պայմաններ, հնարավորություն: Ու միայն համապատասխան պայմանները ստեղծելուց ու տրամադրելուց հետո զբաղվել քանդելով:


Հենց սա էլ նկատի ունեմ: Քանդել պետք է, բայց ոչ այս ձևով:

----------

Chuk (10.08.2011), Varzor (11.08.2011)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Երբեմն դժվար ա նստել ու լուրջ պատասխանել հարցերին, որոնք, թվում է, թե պարզապես չպետք է տրվեին: Բայց ոչինչ:


Դե Աստված ինձ ամեն ինչ հասկանալու ու պատկերացնելու ունակությունը չի տվել: :Xeloq: 




> 1. Պետք է ԲԱՑԱՌՎԵՐ հետայսու որևիցե անօրինական կրպակի կառուցումը,


Ե՞րբ պետք է բացառվեր, գուցե արդեն բացառվե՞լ է, կամ բացառվելու՞ է, չէ՞ որ հետայսուն դեռ չի «ավարտվել» որպեսզի հետևություն անենք:



> 2. Պետք է պատժվեին նախկինում անօրինական կրպակների բացմանը նպաստած բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաները. քանի-որ երևույթը համատարած բնույթ է կրում, անհրաժեշտ չէր լինի անդրադառնալ անօրինականության ձևավորման ցածր օղակներին, այլ պատժել դրանք «հովանավորողներին», «վերևից դաբռո տվողներին»


Իսկ գուցե մայթերը զավթած քաղաքացիներն է՞լ պիտի պատժվեին, գուցե նրանցից շատերը հանցավոր համաձայնության են եկել հանցագործ «հովանավորողների» հետ: Չլինի՞ նրանց ստիպել են:



> 3. Նախկինում բացված անօրինական կրպակները
> ա. կամ բերել օրինական դաշտ, կազմակերպել դրանց քաղաքաշինական նորմերին համապատասխանեցումը,


Ի՞նչ գիտես որ հեսա այդ «համապատասխանեցումը» չեն «կազմակերպելու»: 



> բ. կամ էլ նորից քանդել, բայց ոչ թե անմիջապես, այլ էտապ առ էտապ, երկար ժամանակահատվածում (ընդհուպ մինչև 5 տարի), աստիճանաբար ստեղծելով այդ կրպակատերերի համար այլ աշխատանքի պայմաններ, հնարավորություն: Ու միայն համապատասխան պայմանները ստեղծելուց ու տրամադրելուց հետո զբաղվել քանդելով:


Ահա... շատ լուրջ պատասխան է իմ տխմար հարցին: Կրպակների քանդումը էտապ առ էտապ մի հատ պատկերացնենք: Օրինակ սկբից քանդվում է Վալոդի կրպակը: Վալոդը դժգոհ է, մնացածները գոհ են: Հետո Վալոդը մեկ այլ աշխատանք է «կպցնում», վերքերը սպիանում են: Հետո Կիրակոսի կրպակն է քանդվում... մյուսները գոհ են: Համենայն դեպս այդ «գյոզերով» քանդոցին այսպիսի փողոցային «կիլդիմ» չի ստեղծում, մնացածը կարծես թե ոչ մի տարբերություն: Մեկ այլ օրինակ. Մանրից նեղացնում են Վալոդի կրպակի տարածքները, և նրա «մինի-սուպերմարկետը» վերածվում է հացի բուդկայի: Հետո վալոդը ինքնուրույն հասկանում է, որ սա այլևս ձեռնտու բիզնես չի, ու այլ գործ է ման գալիս: Նուրբ վերաբերմունք:
Բայց ես կգերադասեի որ այսպես լիներ. ՊԵՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ (:հպարտ) կառուցում է առևտրի կենտրոն ու հրավիրում է բոլոր կրպակատերերին իրենց առուծախը տեղափոխել այնտեղ, առաջին հինգ տարին ազատում է հարկերից, և փոխհատուցում կրպակի կառուցման հետ կապված բոլոր ծախսերը, թաղապետին տված կաշառքն էլ հետը: Բիրիքով ապրանքի տեղափոխումը դեպի առևտրի կենտրոն՝ անվճար: Կեցցե՛ Հայաստանի Սովետական Սոցիալիստական Հանրապետությունը, ուռա՛:




> Կրկնում եմ. այս բոլոր ապօրինի, ինչպես նաև քաղաքաշինական նորմերին չհամապատասխանող կառույցները՝ կրպակները, կառուցվել են պատկան մարմինների գիտությամբ ու թողությամբ, այլ կերպ ասած պատկան կառույցների մեղավորությամբ, ու պարզապես անթույլատրելի է դրանց վերացումը՝ կրպակատերերի՝ հասարակ քաղաքցիների  կրած վնասների գնով: Պետության բարձրագույն արժեքը մարդն է, քաղաքացին է: Պետությունը պետք է ծառայի մարդուն, քաղաքացուն:


Ապեր, ոնց քաղաքացին է «ֆայմել» որ կարելի է մայթի վրա, կամ էլի մի այլ խցկված տեղ բուդկա դնել ու փող աշխատել, տենց էլ թաղապետն է «ֆայմել» որ կարելի է այս «բաշարողներին» «աջակցել» ու փող աշխատել, սա փոխադարձ համաձայնություն է, ոչ մեկ քաղաքացուն չի ստիպել: Իսկ հիմա երկուսին էլ արգելում են, այնպես որ թաղապետերն ու «պատկան» մարմիններն էլ են տուժում: Իսկ եթե իրենք կրպակատերերը մայթերով անցնող մնացած քաղաքացիներին«բարձրագույն արժեք» համարեին ապա գուցե պատկան մարմինններն էլ այդպես համարեին:

----------


## Chuk

> Ե՞րբ պետք է բացառվեր, գուցե արդեն բացառվե՞լ է, կամ բացառվելու՞ է, չէ՞ որ հետայսուն դեռ չի «ավարտվել» որպեսզի հետևություն անենք:


Գուցե և բացառվում է, բայց բացառվում է ոչ թե հովանավորողներին ու կազմակերպիչներին, այլ հասարակ քաղաքացիներին, մի կերպ հացի փող աշխատողներին «պատժելով»: Ու սա քայլերի հաջորդականության առաջին կետը պետք է լիներ: ՈՒ ամենակարևորը:



> Իսկ գուցե մայթերը զավթած քաղաքացիներն է՞լ պիտի պատժվեին, գուցե նրանցից շատերը հանցավոր համաձայնության են եկել հանցագործ «հովանավորողների» հետ: Չլինի՞ նրանց ստիպել են:


Ոչ




> Ի՞նչ գիտես որ հեսա այդ «համապատասխանեցումը» չեն «կազմակերպելու»:


Ինչ-որ նույն կրպակատերերին ընդամենը մի քանի ամիս առաջ պարտադրել էին կրպակները բերել այլ տեսքի, վերջիններս բերել էին: Բայց մի քանի ամիս հետո «փոշմանեցին» ու որոշեցին մի հատ էլ քանդել: 




> Ահա... շատ լուրջ պատասխան է իմ տխմար հարցին: Կրպակների քանդումը էտապ առ էտապ մի հատ պատկերացնենք: Օրինակ սկբից քանդվում է Վալոդի կրպակը: Վալոդը դժգոհ է, մնացածները գոհ են: Հետո Վալոդը մեկ այլ աշխատանք է «կպցնում», վերքերը սպիանում են:


Խայտառակ լուրջ պատասխան է: Հիմա հուզմունքից կլացեմ: Եվս մեկ անգամ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս մինչ պատասխանելը կարդա թե քեզ ինչ են գրել: Մասնավորապես այս դեպքում կարևոր էր այս հատվածը. «Ու միայն համապատասխան պայմանները ստեղծելուց ու տրամադրելուց հետո զբաղվել քանդելով»: Հույս ունեմ, որ գոնե հիմա կհասկանաս, որ քո խայտառակ «լուրջ» ու իբր հեգնական, իրականում դիմացինին լսել չկարողանալդ ի ցույց դնող պատասխանդ որևէ առնչություն չուներ իմ գրածի հետ:





> Ապեր, ոնց քաղաքացին է «ֆայմել» որ կարելի է մայթի վրա, կամ էլի մի այլ խցկված տեղ բուդկա դնել ու փող աշխատել, տենց էլ թաղապետն է «ֆայմել» որ կարելի է այս «բաշարողներին» «աջակցել» ու փող աշխատել, սա փոխադարձ համաձայնություն է, ոչ մեկ քաղաքացուն չի ստիպել: Իսկ հիմա երկուսին էլ արգելում են, այնպես որ թաղապետերն ու «պատկան» մարմիններն էլ են տուժում: Իսկ եթե իրենք կրպակատերերը մայթերով անցնող մնացած քաղաքացիներին«բարձրագույն արժեք» համարեին ապա գուցե պատկան մարմինններն էլ այդպես համարեին:


Քաղաքացին ֆայմել ա, որտև տեսել ա, որ կողքինին թույլատրում են: Ու չգիտեմ քեզ ոնց, ես ապրում եմ երեկ քանդված կրպակներից երկու քայլի վրա, ամեն օր էնտեղով անցնում եմ ու ինձ էդ կրպակներից որևէ մեկը չի խանգարել: Ու չի խանգարել նաև մյուսներին: Ես էդ կրպակներից դժգոհող բնակիչների չեմ ճանաչում, գոհ եղողների՝ լիքը: 

Ու պարզապես հրաշալի կլիներ, որ վերամբարձ տոնով էս մարդկանց քաղաքը ավերելու մեջ մեղադրելու փոխարեն մեղադրեիր քաղաքն իրական ավերողներին, մտածեիր ոչ թե ոնց էս մարդկանց զրկես ինչ-որ կերպ փող աշխատելու հնարավորությունից ու հրճվեիր դրանից, այլ օլիգարխների մենաշնորհների, հարկային դաշտից դուրս լինելու ու երկիրը թալանելու մասին մտածեիր:

----------


## ed2010

> Իսկ գուցե մայթերը զավթած քաղաքացիներն է՞լ պիտի պատժվեին, գուցե նրանցից շատերը հանցավոր համաձայնության են եկել հանցագործ «հովանավորողների» հետ: Չլինի՞ նրանց ստիպել են:


Ընդհանրապես իդեալական դեպքում պետք է երկու կողմն էլ պատժվի, քանի որ կաշառք տալը նույնպես հանցագործություն է, ինչպես և կաշառք վերցնելը: Բայց դա մեր երկրի համար չի: Թե չէ որ սկսեն պատժել, Հայաստանի 99.99%-ը պետք է պատասխանատվություն կրի:

----------


## Varzor

Վիշապ ջան;



> Ապեր, ոնց քաղաքացին է «ֆայմել» որ կարելի է մայթի վրա, կամ էլի մի այլ խցկված տեղ բուդկա դնել ու փող աշխատել, տենց էլ թաղապետն է «ֆայմել» որ կարելի է այս «բաշարողներին» «աջակցել» ու փող աշխատել,* սա փոխադարձ համաձայնություն է, ոչ մեկ քաղաքացուն չի ստիպել*: Իսկ հիմա երկուսին էլ արգելում են, այնպես որ թաղապետերն ու «պատկան» մարմիններն էլ են տուժում: Իսկ եթե իրենք կրպակատերերը մայթերով անցնող մնացած քաղաքացիներին«բարձրագույն արժեք» համարեին ապա գուցե պատկան մարմինններն էլ այդպես համարեին:


Այո փոխադարձ համաձայնություն է, որին ըստ ամենայնի տրվել է օրինական հիմք` տրվել են համապատասխան փաստաթղթերը: Ու եթե հենց նույն պետությունը ընդունում է, որ այդ փաստաթղթերը տրվել են ոչ տեղին, ապա առաջին հերթին տվողներին պետք է "դնգստի":
Ի դեպ ասեմ, որ թաղապետարանների զրկել են "ֆայմով" փող աշխատելուց ոչ թե օրինասիրությունից, այլ որ իրենք են "ֆայմել", որ այդ փողերը կարող են իրենք աշխատել, էլ ինչի տան ուրիշի? Բացի այդ մեկ-երկու կրպակի թույլատվություն տալու գումարները ոչինչ են հսկայական տարածքները խայտառակ պայմաններով օլիգարխներին տրամադրելու համար ստացված օգուտների դիմաց: Ինչպես ասում են` խոշորով են աշխատում ու չեն մանրանում:
Երևան քաղաքի սուպերմարկետների ու խոշոր խանութների, առևտրի կենտրոնների մեծ մասը կառուցված են քաղաքաշինական, հակահրդեհային ու էրգոնոմիկ պայմաններն ոչ համապատասխան:
Օրինակները բազմաթիվ են ու անհերքելի (ինչպես կարելի է հերքել կանգուն շիության գոյությունը?  :LOL: ) Եթե էդ կրպակները հանում են քաղաքի տեսքի համար, ապա հենց նույն տեսքի համար թող քանդեն նաև անճաշակ ու մայթեր զավթած խանութները ու սուպերմարկետները: Հենց նույն Փափազյան փողոցի վրա Երիցյանների սուպերմարկետը գրավել է մայքից հսկայական տարածք, էլ չեմ ասում, որ նեղացել է փողոցը: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ իրենց խայտաբղետ անճաշակ ու անիմաստ ֆասադներով քաղաքի պատմական կենտրոնը դարձրե են Չայնաթաուն ու ճարտարապետաան հուշարձանների տեսքից բան չեն թողել:
Նմանատիպ օրինակները բազմաթիվ են ու ամենուր Երևան քաղաքում, ուստի քաղաքապետարանի "հիմնավորումը" ոչ այլ ինչ է քանի իրենց ժլատ ու ընչաքաղց բնույթի ևս մեկ դրսևորում:

----------

Chuk (11.08.2011), Sagittarius (11.08.2011), Tig (11.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ընդհանրապես իդեալական դեպքում պետք է երկու կողմն էլ պատժվի, քանի որ կաշառք տալը նույնպես հանցագործություն է, ինչպես և կաշառք վերցնելը: Բայց դա մեր երկրի համար չի: Թե չէ որ սկսեն պատժել, Հայաստանի 99.99%-ը պետք է պատասխանատվություն կրի:


Այո, իդեալական տարբերակը դա է: Ու պատիժը պետք է լինի ֆինանսական  :Wink:

----------


## Malxas

> Ասածս ընդհանրապես մեղքը չի տեղափոխում պետությունից քաղաքացու վրա, իհարկե պետական ապարատը չի խրախուսում ոչ մի ձևով արտադրությունը, բայց ոչ մի բան էլ չի խրախուսում, նաև առևտուրը: 
> Ուղղակի առևտուր անելը հեշտ է, շատ ջանք ու գիտելիքներ չի պահանջում: Մենք էլ իհարկե չենք սիրում գործներս բարդացնել, առևտուրը հեշտա, էսօր առար, վաղը ծախեցիր, փողը դրեցիր գրպանդ... 
> ...ու դա չի վերաբերում միայն հասարակ ժողովրդին, օլիգարխների հիմնական բիզնեսններն, ինչպես բոլորս գիտենք, էլի առևտուրն է, ոչ արտադրությունը: Հեշտ, արագ վաստակվող փողեր, առանց առանձնապես շատ գլխացավանքի:


Առևտուրը շատ դժվար գործ է: Իսկ եթե առևտրի նկատմամբ այնքան էլ հակումներ ու սեր չունես՝ իսկ մեր առևտրականների մեծ մասը կարծում եմ այդ կատեգորիային է պատկանում, նաև շատ տհաճ գործ է: Իսկ եթե մարդկանց այդ հոծ բազմությունն իր համար դժվար ու տճահ աշխատանք է ընտրել, ապա հաստատ ուրիշ ելք չի ունեցել:

----------


## ed2010

> Առևտուրը շատ դժվար գործ է: Իսկ եթե առևտրի նկատմամբ այնքան էլ հակումներ ու սեր չունես՝ իսկ մեր առևտրականների մեծ մասը կարծում եմ այդ կատեգորիային է պատկանում, նաև շատ տհաճ գործ է: Իսկ եթե մարդկանց այդ հոծ բազմությունն իր համար դժվար ու տճահ աշխատանք է ընտրել, ապա հաստատ ուրիշ ելք չի ունեցել:


Դժվար է, բայց եթե համեմատենք արտադրության, ինչ-որ նոր բանի ստեղծման հետ, ավելի հեշտ է, չի պահանջում շատ գիտելիքներ, շատ վերլուծություններ, ուսումնասիրություններ և այլն, հեշտ է, արագ կազմակերպվող ու կարճ ժամանակում արդյունքներ տվող:
Իհարկե առևտրի մեջ կա ֆիզիկական աշխատանք, նյարդեր և այլն... բայց դե.. ընդհանրապես փող աշխատելը հեշտ բան չի...

----------


## Varzor

> Առևտուրը շատ դժվար գործ է: Իսկ եթե առևտրի նկատմամբ այնքան էլ հակումներ ու սեր չունես՝ իսկ մեր առևտրականների մեծ մասը կարծում եմ այդ կատեգորիային է պատկանում, նաև շատ տհաճ գործ է: Իսկ եթե մարդկանց այդ հոծ բազմությունն իր համար դժվար ու տճահ աշխատանք է ընտրել, ապա հաստատ ուրիշ ելք չի ունեցել:


Մասսամբ ճիշտ ես. Առևտուրը ընտրել են այն քաղաքացիները, որոնք այլ տարբերակով ավելի լավ արդյունքներ չեն կարողացել (կամ չեն ուզեցել) ստանալ:

----------


## Varzor

> Դժվար է, բայց եթե համեմատենք արտադրության, ինչ-որ նոր բանի ստեղծման հետ, ավելի հեշտ է, չի պահանջում շատ գիտելիքներ, շատ վերլուծություններ, ուսումնասիրություններ և այլն, հեշտ է, արագ կազմակերպվող ու կարճ ժամանակում արդյունքներ տվող:
> Իհարկե առևտրի մեջ կա ֆիզիկական աշխատանք, նյարդեր և այլն... բայց դե.. ընդհանրապես փող աշխատելը հեշտ բան չի...


Միայնակ արտադրություն չես դնի, իսկ միայնակ առևտուր կանես  :Wink:

----------


## ed2010

> Միայնակ արտադրություն չես դնի, իսկ միայնակ առևտուր կանես


Դե հա, քչերը կարող են միայնակ արտադրտություն դնել, կամ էլ պտի մի քանի հոգով հավաքվեն դնեն.. իսկ հայերի մոտ դա մի քիչ դժվար բան ա.. որ հավաքվեն մի քանի հոգի ու մի բան համաձայնեցված անեն :-)

----------

Varzor (11.08.2011)

----------


## ed2010

> Մասսամբ ճիշտ ես. Առևտուրը ընտրել են այն քաղաքացիները, որոնք այլ տարբերակով ավելի լավ արդյունքներ չեն կարողացել (կամ չեն ուզեցել) ստանալ:


Ովքեր չեն կարողացել, ոչ մի դեմ բան չունեմ, բայց շատ շատերը ուղղակի չեն ուզել, ընտրել են կարճ ճանապարհը:

----------


## Varzor

> Ովքեր չեն կարողացել, ոչ մի դեմ բան չունեմ, բայց շատ շատերը ուղղակի չեն ուզել, ընտրել են կարճ ճանապարհը:


Է եթե դա իրենց համար իրոք կարճ և ավելի հասկանալի տարբերակ է, ինչու պիտի ուրիշը ընտրեին?

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան;
> 
> Այո փոխադարձ համաձայնություն է, որին ըստ ամենայնի տրվել է օրինական հիմք` տրվել են համապատասխան փաստաթղթերը: Ու եթե հենց նույն պետությունը ընդունում է, որ այդ փաստաթղթերը տրվել են ոչ տեղին, ապա առաջին հերթին տվողներին պետք է "դնգստի":
> Ի դեպ ասեմ, որ թաղապետարանների զրկել են "ֆայմով" փող աշխատելուց ոչ թե օրինասիրությունից, այլ որ իրենք են "ֆայմել", որ այդ փողերը կարող են իրենք աշխատել, էլ ինչի տան ուրիշի? Բացի այդ մեկ-երկու կրպակի թույլատվություն տալու գումարները ոչինչ են հսկայական տարածքները խայտառակ պայմաններով օլիգարխներին տրամադրելու համար ստացված օգուտների դիմաց: Ինչպես ասում են` խոշորով են աշխատում ու չեն մանրանում:
> Երևան քաղաքի սուպերմարկետների ու խոշոր խանութների, առևտրի կենտրոնների մեծ մասը կառուցված են քաղաքաշինական, հակահրդեհային ու էրգոնոմիկ պայմաններն ոչ համապատասխան:
> Օրինակները բազմաթիվ են ու անհերքելի (ինչպես կարելի է հերքել կանգուն շիության գոյությունը? ) Եթե էդ կրպակները հանում են քաղաքի տեսքի համար, ապա հենց նույն տեսքի համար թող քանդեն նաև անճաշակ ու մայթեր զավթած խանութները ու սուպերմարկետները: Հենց նույն Փափազյան փողոցի վրա Երիցյանների սուպերմարկետը գրավել է մայքից հսկայական տարածք, էլ չեմ ասում, որ նեղացել է փողոցը: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ իրենց խայտաբղետ անճաշակ ու անիմաստ ֆասադներով քաղաքի պատմական կենտրոնը դարձրե են Չայնաթաուն ու ճարտարապետաան հուշարձանների տեսքից բան չեն թողել:
> Նմանատիպ օրինակները բազմաթիվ են ու ամենուր Երևան քաղաքում, ուստի քաղաքապետարանի "հիմնավորումը" ոչ այլ ինչ է քանի իրենց ժլատ ու ընչաքաղց բնույթի ևս մեկ դրսևորում:


Ես կարծում եմ հետևյալը՝ եղել  է փոխադարձ համաձայնություն համայնքի (թաղապետարանի, քաղաքապետարանի) և առևտուր իրականացնողի միջև փոխադարձ շահ ստանալու հիմունքներով (և ոչ թե ի սեր քաղաքացու ընտանիքի կերակրման, ինչ ախմախ բան ասես կարելի է ձևակերպել, եթե նպատակը դեմագոգիան է)։ Եթե համաձայնությունը կնքվել է խախտումներով, ապա քաղաքացիները կարող են պաշտպանել իրենց իրավունքները ինչով կարող են։ Եթե համաձայնության խզումը կատարվել է խախտումներով ապա՝ նույնը։ Մնացածը զուտ բիզնես է կապիտալիստական աշխարհի կեղտոտ կանոններով։ «Պայմանների ստեղծում» ասվածը այս դեպքի համար իմ կարծիքով անիմաստություն է, քանի որ դրանով պիտի զբաղվի կառավարությունը և ոչ թե քաղաքապետարանը, իսկ փողոցային առևտուր թույլատրողն ու արգելողը քաղաքապետարանն է։ Քաղաքապետարանը ինքը աշխատատեղերի ստեղծման համար պատասխանատու չի, բայց քաղաքի տեսքի, մաքրության ու բարելավման համար պատասխանատու է։ Ինչ վերաբերում է ինչ–որ երևակայական պայմանների ստեղծումից հետո նոր կրպակների քանդելուն, ապա դա նույնն է, թե ինձ հիմա աշխատանքից հեռացնեն, բայց ես ինձ հեռացնողների դեմ մարտի դուրս գամ, թե ինձ այլընտրանք չեք առաջարկում, իսկ ես ընտանիքս պահելու այլ միջոց չունեմ։ Անտեղյակների համար պարզապես նշեմ, որ Հայաստանում գործում է կապիտալիստական համակարգ իսկ Սովետը վաղուց քանդվել է։ Չնայած այստեղ էմոցիաներ արտահայտողներին ես հասկանում եմ։

----------

Varzor (11.08.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Դժվար է, բայց եթե համեմատենք արտադրության, ինչ-որ նոր բանի ստեղծման հետ, ավելի հեշտ է, չի պահանջում շատ գիտելիքներ, շատ վերլուծություններ, ուսումնասիրություններ և այլն, հեշտ է, արագ կազմակերպվող ու կարճ ժամանակում արդյունքներ տվող:
> Իհարկե առևտրի մեջ կա ֆիզիկական աշխատանք, նյարդեր և այլն... բայց դե.. ընդհանրապես փող աշխատելը հեշտ բան չի...


Հիմա առևտրի մեջ կան շատ այնպիսի մարդիկ, որոնք շատ պետք կգային քո նշած ձեռնարկություններում: Ստիպված են առևտուրն ընտրել, որ ինչ որ կերպ ապրեն:

----------


## Chuk

> *ՀԱԿ-ը դատապարտում է կրպակատերերի դեմ ծավալված արշավանքը*
> 
> Այն համառությունը և հետևողականությունը, որով վարչախումբը շարունակում է արշավանքը միջին դաս կազմող կամ անհատական աշխատանքով գոյատևող սոցիալական խմբերի դեմ, ինչպես արդեն ոչ մեկ անգամ արձանագրել ենք, խոսում է այն մասին, որ այդ դասի վերացումը կամ առավել թուլացումը ռեժիմի համար կենսական քաղաքական նշանակություն ունի։ Դրանով երկու խնդիր է լուծվում.
> 
> 1. Նպաստել, որպեսզի առևտրաշրջանառությունն ամբողջությամբ կենտրոնանա օլիգարխներին պատկանող սուպերմարկետներում ևխոշոր խանութներում՝ բազմապետկելով նրանց շահույթները։
> 
> 2. Թուլացնել սոցիալական այն շերտը, որը ինքնուրյուն աշխատանքով ապրելով ևանմիջական վարչական կախվածության մեջ չգտնելով պետական հիմնարկներից ու պաշտոնյաներից, անհամեմատ ազատ է իր ձայնը տնօրինելիս։
> 
> 3. Այս տարածքները կրկին վերադարձվում են իշխանության տնօրինության տակ, որոնք հետագայում կարող են բաժանվել յուրայիններին կամ էլ վաճառվել աստղաբաշխական գներով:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ 1in.am

----------

Mephistopheles (11.08.2011), Varzor (11.08.2011), Արէա (19.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես կարծում եմ հետևյալը՝ եղել  է փոխադարձ համաձայնություն համայնքի (թաղապետարանի, քաղաքապետարանի) և առևտուր իրականացնողի միջև փոխադարձ շահ ստանալու հիմունքներով (և ոչ թե ի սեր քաղաքացու ընտանիքի կերակրման, ինչ ախմախ բան ասես կարելի է ձևակերպել, եթե նպատակը դեմագոգիան է)։ Եթե համաձայնությունը կնքվել է խախտումներով, ապա քաղաքացիները կարող են պաշտպանել իրենց իրավունքները ինչով կարող են։ Եթե համաձայնության խզումը կատարվել է խախտումներով ապա՝ նույնը։


Հանց տենց էլ կա, ոչ մեկը չի ասում, թե թաղապետարանները գթասրտությունից են փող աշխատել: Իսկ իրավունքները պաշտպանելը ոնց պիտի լինի? Դատի տան? Ում?  :Wink: 



> Ինչ վերաբերում է ինչ–որ երևակայական պայմանների ստեղծումից հետո նոր կրպակների քանդելուն, ապա դա նույնն է, թե ինձ հիմա աշխատանքից հեռացնեն, բայց ես ինձ հեռացնողների դեմ մարտի դուրս գամ, թե ինձ այլընտրանք չեք առաջարկում, իսկ ես ընտանիքս պահելու այլ միջոց չունեմ։


Վիշապ ջան, հո չհամեմատեցիր? Մարդուն աշխատանքից հանելը ու սեփականություն ոչնչացնելը իրար հավասար բաներ են?
Համ էլ օրենքի տեսանկյունից հենց այնպես նույնիսկ աշխատանքից չեն կարող հանել, առավել ևս առանց նախապես զգուշացնելու: Ուրիշ բան, որ մեր երկրում օրենքը չի գործում: Այդ պարագայում ցանկացած քայլ էլ կարելի է դիտարկել տրամաբանական,քանի որ չկա գործող օրենք` չկան իրավունքներ  :Wink: 



> Անտեղյակների համար պարզապես նշեմ, որ Հայաստանում գործում է կապիտալիստական համակարգ իսկ Սովետը վաղուց քանդվել է։ Չնայած այստեղ էմոցիաներ արտահայտողներին ես հասկանում եմ։


Հա, պարզ հիշում եմ, որ սովետի ժամանակ շատ մեղմ էին վարվում սեփական կրպակների հետ  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> ՀԱԿ-ը դատապարտում է կրպակատերերի դեմ ծավալված արշավանքը


Ի դեպ բավականին կրպակներ "ծլել" են հենց ԼՏՊ-ի կառավարման տարիներին, բայց ասեմ, որ ներկայիս իրավիճակը սկսվել է 2000-ականներից, ու ահավոր մեծ չափերի է հասել 2004-2006թթ: ԼՏՊ-ի ժամանակվա կրպակները ներկայինիս մեկ քառորդն էլ չէին կազմում: Միգուցե դա նրանից էր, որ այդ ժամանակ ավելի մոդա էին սեղանիկները  :Wink: 
Ի դեպ ներկայիս "նախաձեռնության" նախատիպը արդեն ունեինք` Վանոյի կողմից կենտրոնի "մաքրազարդումը":

----------


## Chuk

> Ի դեպ ներկայիս "նախաձեռնության" նախատիպը արդեն ունեինք` Վանոյի կողմից կենտրոնի "մաքրազարդումը":


Զուտ «ի դեպի» կարգով, որովհետև տվյալ քննարկման համատեքստում էդ հին պատմություններին վերադառնալը ճիշտ չեմ համարում, ասեմ, որ նույնքան սխալ եմ համարում այն ժամանակ Վանոյի արած այդ «մաքրազարդումը»: Ավելի ճիշտ ոչ թե «մաքրազարդումը», այդ դրա ձևը:

----------

Varzor (11.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Զուտ «ի դեպի» կարգով, որովհետև տվյալ քննարկման համատեքստում էդ հին պատմություններին վերադառնալը ճիշտ չեմ համարում, ասեմ, որ նույնքան սխալ եմ համարում այն ժամանակ Վանոյի արած այդ «մաքրազարդումը»: Ավելի ճիշտ ոչ թե «մաքրազարդումը», այդ դրա ձևը:


Տենց էլ կա, անցանք առաջ  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հանց տենց էլ կա, ոչ մեկը չի ասում, թե թաղապետարանները գթասրտությունից են փող աշխատել: Իսկ իրավունքները պաշտպանելը ոնց պիտի լինի? Դատի տան? Ում?


Համայնքին (քաղաքապետարանին): Համայնքը (քաղաքապետարանը) իրավաբանական անձ է:




> Վիշապ ջան, հո չհամեմատեցիր? Մարդուն աշխատանքից հանելը ու սեփականություն ոչնչացնելը իրար հավասար բաներ են?


Եթե քաղաքացին ունի սեփականության վկայական, ապա իր սեփականությունը ոչնչացնողին կարող է նվազագույնը դատի տալ, առավելագույնը՝ ոչնչացնել: Բայց չեմ կարծում թե ամեն ինչ այդքան պարզ է, բուդկաներն ու կրպակները ոչ մեկին որպես հավերժ սեփականություն չեն տվել, ըստ երևույթին նշված են ժամկետներ, որոնք էլ խախտել է քաղաքապետարանը: Այսինքն քաղաքացին կարող է հայց ներկայացնել վնասի փոխհատուցման համար՝ հիմնավորելով տվյալ խախտման պատճառով իր կրած վնասները: Իսկ փողոցային հիսթերիաները և դրան Ժառանգություն կուսակցության մասնակցությունը «դոշ տալու» տեսքով, իսկ այնուհետ՝ ՀԱԿ-ի ճոռոմ հայտարարությունները ոչ թե հանուն քաղաքացու շահերի են, այլ կամ իրենց սեփական գովազնդ են գովերգում կամ տգիտությունն ու անճարակությունը: Հակառակ պարագայում կառուցողական քայլեր կձեռնարկվեին գրագետ կազմած հայցերից մինչև քաղաքացիական անհնազանդություն:

----------

ed2010 (13.08.2011), Varzor (14.08.2011)

----------


## Elmo

Ժողովուրդ ուրեմն միքիչ ճշտել եմ էդ կրպակների համար:
1. ապամոնտաժում են չաշխատող կրպակները: Այսինքն այն կրպակները, որոնք պարզապես կանգնած են ու ոչ մի առևտուր չեն իրականացնում:
2. կոնկրետ անօրինական կրպակների դեպքում՝ էդ մարդկանց 5 տարի առաջ զգուշացվել ա, որ իրենց կրպակը անօրինական ա ու ենթական ապամոնտաժման:
3. ամեն դեպքում աշխատող կրպակներին դեռ ձեռք չեն տալիս ու ուսումնասիրում են կրպակների եկամուտը, որպեսզի մարդկանց համապատասխան եկամտով աշխատանքով ապահովեն, նոր կրպակը ապամոնտաժեն:
4. օրինական հիմքորով այլ տարածքներ տեղափոխվելու հնարավորություն էլ կա:

Իմ ճշտած տեղեկություններով ոչ մի ընտանիքի եկամուտի աղբյուր հանդիսացող կրպակի ձեռք չի տրվել ու չի էլպատրաստվում ձեռք տալ, քանի այլ եկամտի աղբյուր չի տրամադրվել կրպակի տիրոջը: Եթե կան կոնկրետ փաստեր, ասեք:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժողովուրդ ուրեմն միքիչ ճշտել եմ էդ կրպակների համար:
> 1. ապամոնտաժում են չաշխատող կրպակները: Այսինքն այն կրպակները, որոնք պարզապես կանգնած են ու ոչ մի առևտուր չեն իրականացնում:
> 2. կոնկրետ անօրինական կրպակների դեպքում՝ էդ մարդկանց 5 տարի առաջ զգուշացվել ա, որ իրենց կրպակը անօրինական ա ու ենթական ապամոնտաժման:
> 3. ամեն դեպքում աշխատող կրպակներին դեռ ձեռք չեն տալիս ու ուսումնասիրում են կրպակների եկամուտը, որպեսզի մարդկանց համապատասխան եկամտով աշխատանքով ապահովեն, նոր կրպակը ապամոնտաժեն:
> 4. օրինական հիմքորով այլ տարածքներ տեղափոխվելու հնարավորություն էլ կա:
> 
> Իմ ճշտած տեղեկություններով ոչ մի ընտանիքի եկամուտի աղբյուր հանդիսացող կրպակի ձեռք չի տրվել ու չի էլպատրաստվում ձեռք տալ, քանի այլ եկամտի աղբյուր չի տրամադրվել կրպակի տիրոջը: Եթե կան կոնկրետ փաստեր, ասեք:


Վազգ ջան, սխալ ես ճշտել:
Եթե ժամանակ գտնես, արի մեր թաղերը, քեզ էքսկուրսիա տանեմ:

----------

Varzor (14.08.2011)

----------


## davidus

Սկզբում ոնց որ առյուծի կաթ կերած լինեին (ներում-բեկում չկար), բայց հետո հասկացան, որ ձևը տենց չի...

----------

Malxas (14.08.2011), Varzor (14.08.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Սկզբում ոնց որ առյուծի կաթ կերած լինեին (ներում-բեկում չկար), բայց հետո հասկացան, որ ձևը տենց չի...


Մեջբերում.
«Մասնավորապես, առաջարկվում է վարչական շրջանի մեկ այլ հատվածում ստեղծել անհրաժեշտ չափորոշիչներին համապատասխանող կրպակաշար և, համապատասխան փաստաթղթերի օրինական ձևակերպումից հետո, ստանալով Երևանի քաղաքապետի որոշումը, շարունակել առևտրային գործունեությունն արդեն թույլատրված, քաղաքակիրթ պայմաններում և օրինական դաշտում։»

Եթե սա իրականություն է, ապա միևնույն է, նախ պետք է սրա մասին մտածվեր, նոր կրպակները քանդելու: Բայց ես սրան էլ չեմ հավատում: Շատ բան ենք տեսել, շատ բան գիտենք: Ի դեպ, որքան գիտեմ, կրպակատերերի ներկայացուցչությունը այնքան էլ չէր ներկայացնում քանդված կրպակների տերերին:

----------

Malxas (14.08.2011), Mephistopheles (15.08.2011), Varzor (14.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Մեջբերում.
> «Մասնավորապես, առաջարկվում է վարչական շրջանի մեկ այլ հատվածում ստեղծել անհրաժեշտ չափորոշիչներին համապատասխանող կրպակաշար և, համապատասխան փաստաթղթերի օրինական ձևակերպումից հետո, ստանալով Երևանի քաղաքապետի որոշումը, շարունակել առևտրային գործունեությունն արդեն թույլատրված, քաղաքակիրթ պայմաններում և օրինական դաշտում։»


Չուկ ջան, մտքերդ գողացել են  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժողովուրդ ուրեմն միքիչ ճշտել եմ էդ կրպակների համար:
> 1. ապամոնտաժում են չաշխատող կրպակները: Այսինքն այն կրպակները, որոնք *պարզապես կանգնած են ու ոչ մի առևտուր չեն իրականացնում*:
> 2. կոնկրետ անօրինական կրպակների դեպքում՝ էդ մարդկանց 5 տարի առաջ զգուշացվել ա, որ իրենց կրպակը անօրինական ա ու ենթական ապամոնտաժման:
> 3. ամեն դեպքում աշխատող կրպակներին դեռ ձեռք չեն տալիս ու ուսումնասիրում են կրպակների եկամուտը, որպեսզի մարդկանց համապատասխան եկամտով աշխատանքով ապահովեն, նոր կրպակը ապամոնտաժեն:
> 4. օրինական հիմքորով այլ տարածքներ տեղափոխվելու հնարավորություն էլ կա:
> 
> Իմ ճշտած տեղեկություններով ոչ մի ընտանիքի եկամուտի աղբյուր հանդիսացող կրպակի ձեռք չի տրվել ու չի էլպատրաստվում ձեռք տալ, քանի այլ եկամտի աղբյուր չի տրամադրվել կրպակի տիրոջը: Եթե կան կոնկրետ փաստեր, ասեք:



Էլմօ ջան, ես Հայաստանյան օրենքները լավ չգիտեմ, բայց ընդհանուր ընդունված օրենքներին ու տրամաբանությանը պիտի որ չհակասի…

1. դա ի՞նչ ա նշանակում… կրպակը փակ ա՞ թե բաց ա բայց մարդն առևտուր չի անում… սրանք տարբեր բաներ են… մի հատ ճշտի բռատ… եթե մարդ բացում ա կրպակը բայց առևտուր չկա, ապա կրպակը համարվում ա աշխատող… լքված կրպակների ապամոնտաժումն էսքան ղալմաղալ չեր անի…

2. դու մարդուն երբ որ զգուշացնում ես որ իրա կառույցը անօրինական ա դու չես կարող ասել որ "ապամոնտաժելու եմ" այլ պետք է ասես որ անօրինական կառույցդ խախտում է հետևեյալ ստարդարտները և օրինական դաշտ չբերելու կամ օրինական լինելու մասին փաստաթղթեր չներկայացնելու դեպքում, կառույցը կապամոնտաժվի տիրոջ ծախսերով… և տրվում է որոշակի ժամանակ 1-3 ամիս, որի ընթացքու տերը պետք է ցույց տա որ զբաղվում է օրինականացման գործընթացով կամ էլ ապամոնտաժում է… ուղղակի մի քիչ հավատալի չի որ 50տարի առաջ զգուշացրել են ու հիմա են հիշել…*սա ամերիկյան օրենքն ա* 

3. bullshit ապեր, ոչ մի բան էլ չեն ուսումնասիրում… կրպակի եկամուտը կրպակի տերը արդեն գիտի ավելնորդ ուսումնասիրություններ պետք չի… և ամենակարևորը իշխանությունները գործով չեն կարող ապահովել, մարդկանց եթե չեն ընդունելու նրանց պետական կառույցներում աշխատանքի, իշխանություններն աշխատատեղեր չեն բացում… էն էլ համապատասխան եկամտով… քո ասելով դուրս ա գալիս որ եթե 3000 իրպակ կա դրանց սաղին գործ են ճարելու՞… հասկանում եմ որ ԼՏՊ-ին չեք հավատում, բա սրան եք հավատու՞մ

4. օրինական հիմունքներով այլ տարածքներ տեղափոխելը հատուցում չի… էդ մարդն իրա աճախորդներին իրա հետ չի տանելու ու եթե տարար նոր տեղ ապա իրան էլի մի քանի տարի ա պետք մինչև ինքն իր կլիենտուրան ձևավորի ու հարց ա թե էն ապրանքը որ ինքն ա ծախում կարա՞ իրացնի նոր միջավայրում թե չէ և դրա նախնական գումարն ով ա տալու… հին վարկն ով ա փակելու… ու վաբշե իրան էտ ո՞ր բանկն ա պարտք տվել եթե իրա կրպակն անօրինական ա… 

լավ ուսումնասիրի ապեր… մակերեսային չէ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեջբերում.
> «Մասնավորապես, առաջարկվում է վարչական շրջանի մեկ այլ հատվածում ստեղծել անհրաժեշտ չափորոշիչներին համապատասխանող կրպակաշար և, համապատասխան փաստաթղթերի օրինական ձևակերպումից հետո, ստանալով Երևանի քաղաքապետի որոշումը, շարունակել առևտրային գործունեությունն արդեն թույլատրված, քաղաքակիրթ պայմաններում և օրինական դաշտում։»
> 
> Եթե սա իրականություն է, ապա միևնույն է, *նախ պետք է սրա մասին մտածվեր, նոր կրպակները քանդելու*: Բայց ես սրան էլ չեմ հավատում: Շատ բան ենք տեսել, շատ բան գիտենք: Ի դեպ, որքան գիտեմ, կրպակատերերի ներկայացուցչությունը այնքան էլ չէր ներկայացնում քանդված կրպակների տերերին:


ճիշտ ա ընգեր ու էդ "նախ"-ը պետք ա սկսվեր գոնե 2 տարի առաջ որպեսզի մարդիկ հնարավորություն ունենային քննարկելու տեղը, հնարավոր եկամուտն ու ծախսերը… սա պետք է արվեր երբ մարդիկ դեռ աշխատացնում էին իրենց կրպակները և տնտեսական ու իրավական ճնշման տակ չէին…

կքանդեն ու ոչինչ էլ չեն տա… ոնց որ վրացական համարանիշներով մեքենաների հետ եղավ ոսկերիչների հետ եղավ ու տաքսիստների հետ եղավ, կենտրոնի բ նակիչների հետ եղավ… իմիջայլոց կարող ե՞ք ճշտել թե սրանք ի օգուտ ում լուծվեց, ինչքան հիշում եմ հախներից եկան… միգուցե սխալվում եմ…

----------

Chuk (16.08.2011), Malxas (18.08.2011), Varzor (16.08.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Մի կողմին լսեցինք (քաղաքապետարանի մամլո հաղորդագրությամբ), լսենք նաև մյուս կողմին, թե ինչքանո՞վ են վերջիններիս բավարարել արված առաջարկները.



> Այսօր «Առաջին լրատվական» զրուցեց Փափազյան փողոցի կրպակատերերից Աննա Կիրակոսյանի հետ՝ հասկանալու համար, թե կրպակատերերին անհանգստացնող խնդիրները դրական լուծում ստանո՞ւմ են, թե՞ ոչ: Նրա խոսքերով՝ վարչական շրջանի ղեկավար Էդուարդ Մուշեղյանն առաջարկել է, որ կրպակները կրպակատերերն իրենց ուժերով տեղադրեն, բայց այս պահին ապամոնտաժված կրպակների տերերը դրա հնարավորությունը չունեն: Բացի այդ, կրպակատերերի փոխանցմամբ՝ այնպիսի տարածքներ են առաջարկվում, որտեղ բնակչություն չկա, հետևաբար չի կարող առևտուր իրականցվել: Մի հատվածում հիմնարկ-ձեռնարկություններ են, իսկ մյուսն անմարդաբնակ է: Ավելին՝ կրպակների տեղափոխման ամբողջ ծախսը թողնվում է կրպակատերերի վրա: Առևտրականներին առաջարկել են, որ վարչական շրջանը կառուցի և կրպակները վարձակալությամբ հատկացնի իրենց, բայց առևտրականների խոսքերով, իրենց այդ տարբերակն էլ ձեռք չի տալիս:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է ապամոնտաժման ենթարկված կրպակների տերերին փոխհատուցում տալուն, առևտրականները նշեցին, որ իրենց մինչ օրս փոխհատուցում չի տրամադրվել, միայն տեղերն են առաջարկել, որոնք հարմար չեն. «Պարզապես նշեցին, որ եթե հնարավորություն չունենք, իրենք կօգնեն, որ վերանորոգենք կրպակը, սակայն գումարը հետագայում պետք է վերադարձնենք իրենց»:


Աղբյուր՝ 1in.am



Ի դեպ, որքան էլ տարօրինակ է, բայց քաղաքապետարանի արածի ոչ իրավաչափությունը ֆիքսել է անգամ ՄԻՊ-ը.



> Կոմիտաս-Փափազյան փողոցների խաչմերուկում օգոստոսի 10-ին կրպակների ապամոնտաժման գործընթացն ուղեկցվել է քաղաքապետարանի և ոստիկանության աշխատակիցների կողմից մարդու իրավունքների կոպիտ խախտումներով:
> 
> Կրպակների ապամոնտաժման մասին քաղաքապետարանից ապօրինի ծանուցումներ են ստացել օրինական հիմքերով և գործող պայմանագրերով տարածքը զբաղեցնող կրպակատերերը, մինչդեռ ծանուցումները պետք է ուղարկվեին միայն անօրինական տեղադրված կրպակների տերերին՝փաստաթղթերը նախապես ուսումնասիրելուց հետո: Ապամոնտաժման պահին 13 կրպակներից 5-ի դեպքում կրպակատերերը ներկայացրել են սեփականության իրավունքի վկայականներ, որոնք հաշվի չեն առնվել:
> 
> Իրենց հերթին ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները, առանց բավարար իրավական հիմքերի վարչական հարկադրանք կիրառելով, նույնպես խախտել են կրպակատերերի գույքային և անձնական անձեռնմխելիության իրավունքը: Ավելին, մեր տրամադրության տակ գտնվող նյութերը վկայում են, որ այդ ոչ իրավաչափ գործողության ընթացքում ոստիկանության աշխատակիցների կողմից բռնություն է գործադրվել միջադեպին ներկա կանանց նկատմամբ:
> 
> Հետագայում մարդկանց իրավունքների նման կոպիտ ոտնահարումները կանխելու նպատակով. 
> Առաջարկում եմ Երևանի քաղաքապետարանին՝
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

----------

Tig (25.08.2011), Varzor (16.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Դե տենց ա, սկզբից բորշը եփում են, հետո նոր սկսում են համը կարգավորել:

----------


## Tig

Հլը սրանց...
Սրա դեմ բողոքել է պետք...

----------

Varzor (27.08.2012), Աթեիստ (24.08.2012)

----------


## Katka

Tig, կարծեմ համամասնորեն աշխատավարձն են բարձրացնում, նենց, որ չտուժի զուտ եկամուտը:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Շատ հետաքրքիր ա, թե ո՞նց են ստիպելու բոլոր գործատուները աշխատավարձերը բարձրացեն։
Ամեն դեպքում թալան ա, 100 000 աշխատավարձից 75 000 ստանա՞ս։

Գործատուի սոց վճարներն էնքան պտի իջացնեն, որ նա արխային աշխատավարձը բարձրացնի, չվախենալով ավելորդ հարկեր վճարելուց։ Իսկ դա մեր վարչապեդիկ կառավարությունից մի քիչ անսպասելի ա։

----------

Chuk (27.08.2012), keyboard (25.08.2012), Tig (25.08.2012), Varzor (27.08.2012), Արէա (25.08.2012), Շինարար (25.08.2012)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Կես քայլ առաջ, տասը քայլ ետ։

Կառավարությունը ստիպում է գործատուին աշխատողին չգրանցել, կամ էլ գրանցելուց հետո գրանցել չնչին աշխատավարձով, իսկ մնացած գումարը առձեռն հանձնել՝ առանց եկամտահարկ վճարելու։

----------

keyboard (25.08.2012), Tig (25.08.2012), Varzor (27.08.2012), Աթեիստ (25.08.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Tig, կարծեմ համամասնորեն աշխատավարձն են բարձրացնում, նենց, որ չտուժի զուտ եկամուտը:


Դա միգուցե պետական սեկտորում, բայց ոչ մասնավոր:
Ոչխար երկիր է, ոչխար կառավարությունով: Իսկ ամենավտանգավոր գազանը կատաղած ոչխարն է:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես արդեն իմացա, ոե գործատուին ազատում են սոց վճարներից, էս դեպքում ես շատ գոհ եմ նոր օրենքից։
Փոխանակ ես գումարը տարբեր կտորներով փոխանցեմ պետությանը (սոց, եկամտահարկ ...), միանգամից մի գումար ա փեոխանցվում, թող տարբեր հաշիվների մեջ ինքը տեղավորի։

----------


## Varzor

> Ես արդեն իմացա, ոե գործատուին ազատում են սոց վճարներից, էս դեպքում ես շատ գոհ եմ նոր օրենքից։
> Փոխանակ ես գումարը տարբեր կտորներով փոխանցեմ պետությանը (սոց, եկամտահարկ ...), միանգամից մի գումար ա փեոխանցվում, թող տարբեր հաշիվների մեջ ինքը տեղավորի։


Գործատուին ազատում են պարտադիր սոցվծարներից, բայց աշխատակիցը ստիպված է լինում միանգամից ավելի մեծ գումար փոխանցել, քանի որ համ էլ եկամտահարկն են բարձրացնում: Չնայած այս ամենն ընդամենը նախագիծ է: Բացի պարտադիր կենսաթոշակայինից, գործելու է նաև կամավոր կուտակումների համակարգը, որը յուրահատուկ բանկային ավանդ է և ազատված է եկամտահարկից:

----------


## Tig

> Ես արդեն իմացա, ոե գործատուին ազատում են սոց վճարներից, էս դեպքում ես շատ գոհ եմ նոր օրենքից։
> Փոխանակ ես գումարը տարբեր կտորներով փոխանցեմ պետությանը (սոց, եկամտահարկ ...), միանգամից մի գումար ա փեոխանցվում, թող տարբեր հաշիվների մեջ ինքը տեղավորի։


Եթե գումարի փոփոխություն չկա՝ լավ է, բայց եթե արդյունքում աշխատավարձի անկում պիտի արձանագրվի...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Եթե գումարի փոփոխություն չկա՝ լավ է, բայց եթե արդյունքում աշխատավարձի անկում պիտի արձանագրվի...


100 000 ձևակերպվածի դեպքում ստանում եր 90300, հիմա կդառնա 119000, կստանա 89964, 336 դրամ պակաս։ Իսկ եթե գործատուն կլոր թիվ գրելու համար սարքի 120000, կստանա 90720, 420դրամ ավել։

Հիմա հարց, իմաստ կա՞ արդյոք այդ 300, 400 դրամի համար աղմուկ բարձրացնել, եթե դրա փոխարեն 
1. կարելի է գործատուին ցույց տալ, որ աշխատողը չի կարող պակաս ստանալ, ու գրել տալ հենց 120000։
2. Մի քանի պահումների փոխարեն բավարավում ենք մեկով։
3. Ձևակերպված աշխատավարձը բարձրանում է, իսկ դա արդեն ապագայում դրականորեն կանդրադառնա թոշակի վրա։

----------

Cassiopeia (27.08.2012), Tig (27.08.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> 100 000 ձևակերպվածի դեպքում ստանում եր 90300, հիմա կդառնա 119000, կստանա 89964, 336 դրամ պակաս։ Իսկ եթե գործատուն կլոր թիվ գրելու համար սարքի 120000, կստանա 90720, 420դրամ ավել։
> 
> Հիմա հարց, իմաստ կա՞ արդյոք այդ 300, 400 դրամի համար աղմուկ բարձրացնել, եթե դրա փոխարեն 
> 1. կարելի է գործատուին ցույց տալ, որ աշխատողը չի կարող պակաս ստանալ, ու գրել տալ հենց 120000։
> 2. Մի քանի պահումների փոխարեն բավարավում ենք մեկով։
> 3. Ձևակերպված աշխատավարձը բարձրանում է, իսկ դա արդեն ապագայում դրականորեն կանդրադառնա թոշակի վրա։


Այդ սահմանափակումը գործատուին նախատեսվում է` աշխատակիցը չի կարող ստանալ "մաքուրով" ավելի քիչ, քան ստանում էր մինչ այդ:
Աշխատավարձի չափն արդեն կապ չունի հետագա թոշակի հետ: Այդ չափն արդեն փոխանցված հարկով է որոշվում:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մի քանիսի փոխարեն մեկ պահմանը, ապա դրանից շահում է միայն գործատուի հաշվապահը` հաշվապահական հաշվառումը և գործառույթները հեշտանում են:
Բայց արդեն տարանջատման համար պետք է հոգ տանի պետությունը, ու դրա վատն այն է, որ դրանով զբաղվելու է գանձապետարանը` ատստոյ հիմնարկություն իր ոչ կոմպիտենտ կադրերով:

----------


## dvgray

Հայաստանը ոչ մի սոցիալական բունտի էլ չի գնում, քանի դեռ Սերժը սենց լավ կառավարում ա երկիրը: 
էսօր իմացա, որ կարտոլի ու խնձորի գինը լավ էժան են, համեմատած անցած տարիների հետ: այ էս ա պետք հիմիկվա հայաստանցում ,ոչ թե լևոնի-հրանտա-նիկոլա խառն տուֆտությունները
Սերժը  իմաստուն ղեկավար ա: հլա դեռ

----------

Varzor (06.11.2012)

----------


## Norton

*Բողոքի մեծ ալիք՝ փոքր բիզնեսի շրջանում 
*




> 2013 թ. Հայաստանում սկսեց գործել շրջանառության հարկը, որի հեղինակները դրա ներդրումը հիմնավորում էին փոքր բիզնեսի համար առավել պարզեցված հաշվառում սահմանելու և փաստաթղթավորման խնդիրը վերացնելու հանգամանքով: Թեև պաշտոնյաները նշում էին, որ շրջանառության հարկը կթեթևացնի փոքր բիզնեսի կյանքը և ունի բազում մեղմացումներ, սակայն գործարարները հակառակն էին պնդում` 3.5% շրջանառության հարկը զգալի ծանրացրեց հարկային բեռը: Օրինակ` ամսական 4.4 մլն դրամ (տարեկան 52.8 մլն դրամ) իրացում ունեցող խանութի դեպքում` ծախսերի փաստաթղթավորում ունեցող հարկ վճարողը շրջանառության հարկի ներդրման դեպքում 2013-ին վճարեց առնվազն 7 անգամ ավելի հարկ, քան պետք է վճարեր մինչև շրջանառության հարկի ներդրումը: Այժմ ՀՀ կառավարությունը շրջանառության հարկի նոր փոփոխություններ է մշակել և պնդում է, որ դրանք «էապես» կթեթևացնեն փոքր բիզնեսի հոգսը: Նոր օրինագիծն ուղարկվել է բիզնեսի, հասարակական կազմակերպությունների ներկայացուցիչներին ու նախարարություններին` կարծիքների համար: Դրանով առաջարկվում է շրջանառության հարկը սահմանել 1% այն առևտրային ձեռնարկությունների համար, որոնք պարտադիր կերպով կապահովեն 100%-անոց փաստաթղթավորում: Օրինակ` առևտրային կրպակն իր ունեցած յուրաքանչյուր ապրանքի համար պետք է ունենա փաստաթուղթ: Այս պայմանն ապահովելու դեպքում մինչև 10 մլն շրջանառություն ունեցողները կազատվեն հարկից: Սակայն միաժամանակ` ԱԱՀ-ի շեմը բոլոր ձեռնարկությունների համար 58.35 մլն դրամից իջեցվելու է 30 մլն դրամի: Այսինքն, 30 մլն դրամից բարձր տարեկան շրջանառություն ունեցող ընկերությունները կընկնեն ԱԱՀ-ի հարկման ռեժիմի տակ: Տնտեսագետ Գևորգ Պողոսյանը «168 Ժամի» հետ զրույցում նշեց, որ առաջարկվող փոփոխությունները բողոքի մեծ ալիք են բարձրացրել. «Քննարկվող նախագծով կառավարությունը փաստաթղթավորման խնդիրն է փորձում լուծել` փոքրի վրա դնելով այդ բեռը, ինչը շատ լուրջ խնդիր է: Բոլորս լավ ծանոթ ենք, որ խոշորը մեծամասամբ ապրանքի հետ փաստաթուղթ չի տալիս: Մինչև 10 մլն շրջանառություն ունեցողին հարկից ազատելու առաջարկը լուրջ քայլ է դառնում պետության կողմից, բայց քանի որ նույն նախագծով սահմանվում է փաստաթղթավորման սկզբունքը, դա դրական ազդեցություն չի ունենա, ամբողջովին բացասական կլինի, որովհետև, եթե փաստաթղթավորման խախտում գտնեն ձեռնարկություններում, ապա դրանք ԱԱՀ դաշտ կանցնեն, իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ փոքր բիզնեսի 60-70%-ը կվերանա»: Ըստ նրա, խոշոր բիզնեսի վրա այս օրինագիծն առանձնապես չի ազդի և չի նպաստի, որպեսզի խոշորն անհանգստանա իր «փոքր» գործընկերներին կորցնելու սպառնալիքից ու դուրս գա ստվերից, սկսի փաստաթուղթ տրամադրել. «Այսօր խոշորի խնդիրը մատակարարումները չեն, փոքրի վերացման դեպքում կարող է հայտնվել մեկ այլ խոշոր ընկերություն, որը կզբաղվի նաև մատակարարումներով: Խոսքը հիմնականում առաջնային սպառման ապրանքների մասին է, որի սպառումը չի կարող կրճատվել միայն փաստաթղթերի պատճառով: Խոշորն այսօր հնարավորություն ունի ներմուծելու խեղաթյուրված թվերով, խեղաթյուրված ապրանքի անվան տակ, նրան ոչինչ չի անհանգստացնում»: «Շրջանառության 3.5% հարկ շարունակելու են վճարել բոլոր արտադրական ձեռնարկությունները, 5%` այլ ոլորտի ընկերությունները, և միայն առևտրով զբաղվողները 1%-ի իրավունք են ձեռք բերում՝ լիակատար փաստաթղթավորման դեպքում: Սրանով կրկին շատ նեղացվում է փոքր բիզնեսի գործունեության դաշտը: Այսինքն, չփոխելով անհավասար մրցակցության վիճակը, նորից գցում են ավելի սուր անհավասար մրցակցության մեջ, որովհետև ԱԱՀ դեպքում փոքր բիզնեսը տարեկան մոտ 3 անգամ ավելի մեծ հարկեր է վճարելու»,- մեզ հետ զրույցում ասաց Գործատուների հանրապետական միության նախագահ Գագիկ Մակարյանը: Ըստ նրա` քանի որ փոքր ձեռնարկություններն արդյունավետ չեն գործում, և իրենց մոտ արդյունավետության ցածր մակարդակը ստիպում է հաճախ այլ աղբյուրներ որոնել իրենց գոյությունը պահելու համար, կարող է սրվել ստվերայնության հարցը, կարող են բավական մեծ քանակի ֆիրմաներ փակվել, կամ դրանք պետք է տրոհվեն 2 մասի, իսկ այս դեպքում էլ փոխկապակցվածության խնդիրը կա, որի դեպքում ավելի մեծ տուգանքներ և տույժեր են նախատեսված: Հետևաբար, եթե ձեռնարկությունները չտրոհվեն, ներկայիս արդյունավետությամբ չեն կարողանա գործել և, ըստ Մակարյանի, դա կբերի աշխատուժի կրճատման, գործազրկության ավելացման: Նրա խոսքով` կնվազի վարկեր վերցնելու հնարավորությունը, ընկերությունները չեն կարողանա վարկ վերցնել և արդիականացման խնդիր լուծել. «Արդյունքում` գլոբալ առումով մրցունակությունն ընկնում է, փոքրերը դառնում են քիչ մրցունակ, որովհետև մոդեռն չի, եկամտաբերությունը ցածր է, աշխատուժն էլ այդքան որակյալ չի, որովհետև չի կարողանա որակյալ աշխատուժ պահել, վերապատրաստել և այլն: Եվ ստեղծվում է մի իրավիճակ, երբ մեկ տարի հետ կսկսենք հաշվել, թե ինչքան բիզնեսներ փակվեցին: Հիմա անընդհատ խոսում են, որ օգնելու են փոքր բիզնեսին, բայց, ինչպես փորձում էին օգնել Նեսոյին` «Նեսոյի քարաբաղնիսը» հեքիաթում, արդյունքում` հերոսը մահացավ, հիմա այդպես էլ վերջում կհաշվեն, թե ինչքան փոքր բիզնեսներ շուկայից դուրս թռան»: Ն երկայումս ՀՀ-ում կա մոտ 68 հազար միկրո և փոքր ձեռնարկություն, որից 55-60 հազարը 58.3 մլն-ի շեմի տակ է ընկնում, ու եթե ոչ` կեսը, ապա` 40%-ը, Մակարյանի համոզմամբ, հայտնվելու է ոչնչացման վտանգի տակ. «Այսինքն` խաղում են 20 հազար ձեռնարկության ճակատագրի հետ»: ԱԺ ԲՀԿ-ական նախկին պատգամավոր, գործարար Գոհար Ենոքյանի կարծիքով՝ փոքրերի համար դեռ 58.3 մլն դրամ շրջանառության շեմը ցածր է, և պետք էր պայքարել այն բարձրացնելու համար, ոչ թե նվազեցնելու: Նրա խոսքով՝ խոշոր բիզնեսն այսօր սարսափելի ձևով ճնշում է փոքրին, փաստաթուղթ չի տրամադրում, դուրս է մղում շուկայից ու գրավում նրա տեղը. «Մեծ բիզնեսն ուղղակի խեղդում է փոքրին, իրական փոքր բիզնեսը մահանում է: Դա է պատճառն այս ահռելի արտագաղթի, որ կա երկրում, որովհետև չեն կարողանում ապրել: Որևիցե մի փոքր գործ, որ անում էին ընտանիքը պահելու համար, հիմա դա էլ չեն կարողանում անել»: «Այն փոքր բիզնեսը, որը կարողանում է նույնիսկ փաստաթղթավորում ապահովել, դրանից իր կյանքը չի լավանում, որովհետև շատ այլ խնդիրներ կան, կուտակայինն էլ ընդհանրապես շփոթեցրել է գործարարներին: Բոլորը չեն, որ ձևակերպում են փաստաթղթեր, շատերն առանց դրա են ստիպված աշխատել` մի կերպ գոյատևելու համար: Այն փոքրերը, որ ամեն ինչը ձևակերպում են, շատ դժվար կյանքով են ապրում: Դրա համար էլ շատերը փակվում են»,- ասաց Գ.Ենոքյանը: ՓՄՁ ներկայացուցիչները դիմել են նորանշանակ վարչապետ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանին՝ հույս ունենալով, որ նա չի շարունակի նախկին կառավարությունից իրեն ժառանգություն մնացած վտանգավոր օրինագծի առաջմղումը: Առաջիկայում վարչապետի մոտ նախատեսվում է խորհրդակցություն կազմակերպել, որտեղ կլսվի նաև փոքր բիզնեսի ձայնը, սակայն, եթե դա արդյունք չտա, և, այնուամենայնիվ, օրինագիծն արագացված ձևով ընդունեն, ապա արդեն այս տարվա հուլիսի 1-ից կարող են փոփոխություններն ուժի մեջ մտնել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Բողոքի մեծ ալիք՝ փոքր բիզնեսի շրջանում 
> *


Նորթ ապեր, տեքստը շատ թանձր ա, չի կարդացվում… կարա՞ս պարբերություններ սարքես մի քանի հատ…

----------


## Norton

Թավշյա հեղափոխության հիմքը գրվեց իքս գրուպից, էս էլ թարմացնենք։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Թավշյա հեղափոխության հիմքը գրվեց իքս գրուպից, էս էլ թարմացնենք։


Ապեր 4 տարի առաջ ասել էի էն վերևի տեքստը պարբերություններ ավելացնես, խի՞ չես ավելացրել...

----------


## Norton

> Ապեր 4 տարի առաջ ասել էի էն վերևի տեքստը պարբերություններ ավելացնես, խի՞ չես ավելացրել...


Մեֆ ջան, հաջորդ սոցիալակն բունտի թեմայի բացմանը կգմգացնմե մի քանի տարուց :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.06.2018)

----------

